# knitting tea party 6 december '13



## iamsam

Knitting Tea Party 6 December 13

Eighteen shopping days  I thought I would just throw that out there. I have some shopping done  but not all. Im planning on a couple of restaurant chits for heidi and gary to use on their infrequent date nights. Maybe that will encourage them to have them more often. Heidi says by the end of the day they are both too tired. Guess that happens when you are raising six children  three of them little boys.

Bentley rolled over yesterday by himself. Was very proud of himself but decided he really doesnt like being on his tummy. In fact  tummy time is not his favorite time. He doesnt realize what vistas await him once he learns to crawl. He is growing much too quickly.

Heidi, bailee and alexis are in canton this morning watching wayne trace in their final football game in the championship series. Actually they are there to watch brock play. I just talked to heidi and they are losing 30-8. Its half time so hopefully they will get their steam up and pull it off in the second half.

She said the roads were bare the entire way and it is just snowing lightly. That is good news. Bobby on wtol weather predicted 3-4 inches of snow by this morning and more to fall during the day. Maybe it just has not gotten that far yet. I was really worried  heidi is a good driver  but there are a lot of stupid drivers out there when there is snow on the road  actually  there doesnt need to be snow on the road for them to act stupid.

This is probably not the best recipe for this time of year  after having had turkey not too long ago. But I happen to love chicken  could eat it every day. It is one thing I inherited from my dad. When I was growing up we got invited out for Sunday dinner quite often  it was popular to invite the preacher and his family for dinner. Invariably it was chicken. Dad always said to be a successful preacher you had to love chicken  and he did. I thought this recipe was a bit different than the run of the mill fried chicken  not to knock fried chicken  mother made the best fried chicken.

Pecan-Crusted Chicken Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Nuts
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Egg
Most Popular

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 281, Saturated Fat: 2g, Sodium: 430mg, Dietary Fiber: 2g, Total Fat: 15g, Carbs: 7g, Cholesterol: 66mg, Protein: 29g 
Carb Choices: 0.5

Ingredients

4 piece(s) chicken, breast, boneless, skinless, (1-1 1/4 pounds), trimmed 
1/2 cup(s) nuts, pecans, halves, or pieces 
1/4 cup(s) bread crumbs, fine, dry 
1 1/2 teaspoon orange peel (zest), grated 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon pepper(s), chipotle chile, ground 
1 large egg(s), whites only 
2 tablespoon water 
1 tablespoon canola oil, divided

Recipe Tip:
Choose whole-wheat or panko breadcrumbs if you can find them.

Preparation

Working with one piece of chicken at a time, place between sheets of plastic wrap and pound with a meat mallet or heavy skillet until flattened to an even 1/4-inch thickness.

Place pecans, breadcrumbs, orange zest, salt and ground chipotle in a food processor and pulse until the pecans are finely ground. Transfer the mixture to a shallow dish. Whisk egg white and water in a shallow dish until combined. Dip each chicken breast in the egg-white mixture, then dredge both sides in the pecan mixture.

Heat 1 1/2 teaspoons oil in a large nonstick skillet over medium heat. Add half the chicken and cook until browned on the outside and no longer pink in the middle, 2 to 4 minutes per side. Transfer to a plate and cover to keep warm.

Carefully wipe out the pan with a paper towel and add the remaining oil. Cook the remaining chicken, adjusting the heat as needed to prevent scorching. Serve immediately.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/pecancrusted-

its 31° out today  there is barely any breeze so it really isnt too bad out. Heidi said that it was actually colder at last weeks game than today. I think they dressed for blizzard conditions. Lol Im glad it isnt miserably cold for them.

I think we need a desert recipe. I like this one from a diabetic newsletter I get  which in my mind makes it healthy for any lifestyle. I know  it calls for whipped cream but I salve my conscious by the fact that there are berries along with the whipped cream.

Mocha Cake With Berries Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Egg
Vegetarian
Diabetes-Friendly

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 152, Saturated Fat: 3g, Sodium: 31mg, Dietary Fiber: 2g, Total Fat: 5g, Carbs: 24g, Cholesterol: 34mg, Protein: 4g 
Exchanges: Other Carb: 1.5, Fat: 1 
Carb Choices: 1.5

Ingredients

cooking spray 
3/4 cup(s) sugar 
1/2 cup(s) water 
1 tablespoon espresso, instant, or 2 tablespoons instant coffee powder 
3 ounce(s) chocolate, bitter or semisweet, chopped 
2 egg yolk(s) 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 
1/2 cup(s) cocoa powder, unsweetened 
cocoa powder, unsweetened 
1/3 cup(s) flour, all-purpose 
1/4 teaspoon baking powder 
5 egg white(s) 
4 ounce(s) frozen light whipped dessert topping, thawed 
1 1/2 cup(s) raspberries

Preparation

Preheat oven to 350°F. Lightly coat a 9-inch springform pan with nonstick cooking spray; set aside.

In a medium saucepan, stir together sugar, the water, and espresso powder. Cook and stir over medium-low heat until the sugar dissolves and mixture almost boils.

Stir in the chocolate until melted.

Remove from heat.

Place egg yolks in a small bowl. Gradually stir the chocolate mixture into egg yolks; stir in vanilla (mixture may appear slightly grainy). Set aside.

In a medium bowl, stir together the 1/2 cup cocoa powder, the flour, and baking powder.

Stir in chocolate-egg yolk mixture until smooth.

In a large bowl, beat egg whites with an electric mixer on medium speed until stiff peaks form (tips stand straight).

Stir a small amount of the beaten egg whites into the chocolate mixture to lighten. Fold chocolate mixture into remaining egg whites. Spread in the prepared pan.

Bake about 30 minutes or until the top springs back when lightly touched.

Cool in pan on a wire rack for 10 minutes.

Loosen and remove side of pan. Cool completely. (Cake may fall slightly but evenly during cooling.)

To serve, cut cake into wedges. If desired, sprinkle dessert plates with additional cocoa powder. Transfer wedges of cake to dessert plates. Top with whipped topping and berries.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/mocha-cake-with-berries.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_everydayhealthhearthealth_20131130

Im not sure where I found this pattern  but I am glad I found it among all my knitting patterns in my document file. I think it will be a quick knit and would work up well in I love this cotton yarn that you find at hobby lobby. I want to use it for making some gift tags for the children. It would make great ornaments too. Im dont know how to get the picture to print but the name of the pattern will tell you what you are knitting.

Santa Face And Head Ornament Knitting Pattern

Designed by Barbara Breiter 
This pattern works up very quickly. It's about 8" tall. If knit in a lighter weight yarn, it will be smaller. 
Gauge:
Not vital 
Materials:
White, pink and red bulky weight yarn
Needles appropriate to yarn

Instructions

With White, CO 3 sts. Knit 1 row.

Work in garter stitch (knit every row), inc 1 st each end every other row 5 times - 13 sts.

Knit one row.

With Pink, work in St st and dec one 1 st each end.

Work even 3 rows. Inc 1 st each end next row.

Work even 3 rows. Dec 1 st each end next row. Work 1 row even.

With White, knit 4 rows, inc 1 st each end on first row.

With Red, work 4 rows St st. Dec 1 st each end next and then every 4th row 4 times - 3 sts. K3tog and fasten off.

Finishing

Weave in ends. Make a loop from one end on back for hanging.

For pom pom on end of hat, glue on small ball of cotton with fabric glue. Or tie several knots in white yarn, leaving knot on end; use other end to attach to hat.

Make two French Knots for eyes and one for nose. Use a running stitch to make mouth.

Or you may use fabric paint to paint on eyes, nose, and mouth

I ran across this article a while back. I really dont like getting old  I fight it tooth and nail. I dont like what it does to my body  I dont like what it does to my ability to do things that I did when younger  and I really dont like what it does to my face. I cant afford a lifetime lift that Debbie boone advertizes  if I had the money you bet it would. Confidence is tied to how you view yourself and I dont feel good when I look old. I know  it is better than the alternative although there are times I have questioned that logic. I dont think I am alone in those feelings. And maybe I should not be that vain but I am and that is that. Anyhow  I found this article interesting. It is rather long so you dont need to read it all at once. I especially liked the last part of foods that help stave off the the ravages of time.

4 Solutions for Dry, Cracked Skin
Skin can become so dry that it causes painful cracks. Learn about remedies to soothe skin and restore moisture.
By Diana Rodriguez
Medically reviewed by Rosalyn Carson-DeWitt, MD

Healthy skin is soft, supple, and moisturized, but when it loses moisture  and that moisture isnt replenished by applying creams and lotions and drinking plenty of water  skin can become dry and scaly. Severely dry skin can even begin to crack. What should you do when your skin is so dry that it forms gaping, painful cracks? Add moisture, stat.

Dry Skin Solution No. 1: Baths and Soaks

You may think that soaking dry, cracked skin in water is a good way to replenish lost moisture. And youd be right  and wrong. Water can actually be drying to the skin, says Christine Lopez, MD, a dermatologist and assistant program director in the department of dermatology at the Cleveland Clinic in Ohio.

"Mere water will strip your skin of the essential oils," Dr. Lopez explains. Harsh soaps (especially those labeled antibacterial or deodorant) can also contribute to dryness. But soaks and baths can still be soothing for dry, cracked skin  you just have to bathe the right way.

Heres how:

Add a few drops of a natural oil, like mineral, almond, or avocado oil, to help heal dry, cracked skin.

Limit baths and showers to only a short time, no longer than 5 to 10 minutes.

Keep water warm, not hot  hot water will dry out the skin more.

Try adding oatmeal or baking soda to the bath  about one cup for a tub full of water  to soothe the skin and help lock in moisture.

Dry Skin Solution No. 2: Moisturize, Moisturize, Moisturize

When you get out of the bath, gently pat dry with a towel  don't rub or remove all of the water. Next, apply a few drops of a natural oil or a rich moisturizing cream all over your body. This will help seal the moisture in.

For very dry, cracked skin, petroleum jelly is a good, inexpensive option. Lopez suggests rubbing in the petroleum jelly and letting it saturate the skin; if cracks are on the hands or feet, smear those areas well and cover them with cotton gloves or socks to hold the moisturizer in place overnight while you sleep.

However, even if you have very dry skin, Lopez suggests being careful about going too heavy on creams and oils on your face, as that can lead to acne.

Dry Skin Solution No. 3: Exfoliate, But With Caution

Exfoliating removes thickened skin so your moisturizer can soak in better. But its important to find an exfoliation scrub thats right for your skin type. Using a product that is too harsh or exfoliating too often can irritate sensitive skin.

In general, pumicing or filing dry, cracked skin isn't a good idea because it can cause irritation. "I would limit the use of pumice stones and similar tools, says Lopez. However, Lopez does suggest filing dry skin on the feet, especially the heels. "On feet, where there's repeated trauma, you can collect dead skin. That is where pumice stones or files can remove extra layers of dead cells so that the moisturizing cream will be absorbed better."

Dry Skin Solution No. 4: Super Glue

Super Glue has another good use  dermatologists actually recommended using a dab of Super Glue on cracked skin to promote healing and prevent further drying. The active ingredient is the same as that of liquid bandages and other medical adhesives used to close cuts and wounds.

First, make sure to clean the skin crack, says Lopez. Then, squeezing the edges of the crack together, apply a bit of Super Glue  enough to hold it closed. Hold the edges together until the glue dries to make sure the crack doesn't open.

Lopez adds that the best medicine for dry, cracked skin is prevention. To prevent painfully dry, cracked skin, apply a daily moisturizer all over the body and remember to drink plenty of water, use a humidifier, modify your bathing routine, wear natural fabrics like cotton or linen (but not wool, which can irritate the skin), and avoid fragranced laundry detergents, dryer sheets, and fabric softeners.

Around the House: What's Irritating Your Skin?

The cause of your dry skin may be lurking in your home. Learn how to prevent rough or itchy skin by identifying common household irritants.
By Madeline Vann, MPH
Medically reviewed by Rosalyn Carson-DeWitt, MD

You might be surprised by what can cause dry skin right in your own home. Identifying these common household irritants can help you solve the mystery of why you or someone in your family is experiencing red, itchy skin.

Common Culprits That Irritate Skin

The causes of dry, itchy skin run the gamut of your environment. In your home, they may include:

	Clothes. If wearing a sweater makes you itch, youre not alone. Wool and polyester both commonly irritate skin, especially in people with sensitive skin.
	Dry air. Air conditioning and heat both reduce humidity in your home, causing dry air to suck moisture out of your skin. If your thermostat has a humidity control function, set the level a bit higher. If not, you can keep a humidifier in your bedroom to add moisture to the air while you sleep.
	Fabric softener and dryer sheets. It can make your laundry smell and feel great, but for some people, fabric softener can irritate skin, causing dryness, itching, or a rash. 
	Scented products. Even scents that arent as strong as fabric softener can cause dry skin. Assess other products you regularly use, such as body washes and perfumes.
	Harsh soaps. Soaps can strip away the lipid layer that protects your skin and keeps it moist, resulting in irritation and dryness. Switch to a gentle body cleanser, and pick a formula made for sensitive skin. Avoid foaming, scented, or dyed products, as those ingredients can be drying.
	Hot water. Love a hot shower or a soak in the tub? Consider toning it down to warm. Hot water is hard on your skin and actually dries it out.
	Pets. An allergy to cats or dogs can cause dry, itchy skin, among other symptoms.
How to Beat Causes of Dry Skin

The best way to pamper skin is to treat it gently. Once you rid your house of known irritants, follow these additional tips:

	Break the itch-scratch-dryness cycle. Dry skin is often also itchy skin, and not scratching it is a must. Work to manage itching and stop the cycle of itching and scratching, advises Maria Tsoukas, MD, assistant professor of medicine at the University of Chicago Medical Center. Scratching causes the skin to be irritated because the skins barrier is disrupted. Your dermatologist may recommend an antihistamine or a prescription medication to stop your itching.
	Avoid antibacterial products. Antibacterial soaps and lotions can dry out your skin and are not indicated for use by a person with good immunity on a daily basis, says Dr. Tsoukas.
	Watch your bath time. Keep your bath or shower under 10 minutes to limit your exposure to water. And of course, bathe in warm, not hot, water.
	Be careful of a close shave. Shave when your skin is already wet (to make hairs softer), use shaving cream or gel, and make sure your blade is sharp.
	Use moisturizer. Put it on immediately after you gently towel off to hold the moisture in your skin.
	Wear gloves. Protect the skin of your hands when washing dishes, cleaning, or gardening. Gloves can also protect your hands from dry air and harsh winds during colder months.
	Use a dishwasher, if you can. Hot water and dish soap may irritate your hands. If you have a dishwasher, use it whenever you can. When hand-washing dishes, wear gloves to protect your hands.
	Launder smarter. Use liquid hypoallergenic laundry detergents if regular detergents bother you.
	Control temperatures. Keep a constant temperature in your home and try to avoid frequent changes from hot to cold, as this is drying to skin.
	Protect your skin before you go out. Sun is a big culprit in the dry skin cycle. Wear at least SPF 30 every day and use a lip balm containing sunscreen, too.
Being able to identify what causes dry skin in your everyday environment can help you keep your skin healthy. But if the suggestions above dont alleviate your symptoms, its time to see a professional to evaluate and treat your dry skin. You dont have to live with dry, itchy skin, and working with a dermatologist can help.

Prevent Dry Skin as You Age
The sun and the aging process both can take a toll on your skin. Find out what you can do to keep skin healthy and soft.
By Beth W. Orenstein
Medically reviewed by Rosalyn Carson-DeWitt, MD

Two things will cause dry skin as you get older: one is the natural aging process and the other is the environment. Theres not much you can do about growing older, but you can reduce the effects of other factors. Healthy lifestyle choices and proper skin care are the best ways to prevent dryness and promote healthy aging skin.

How Your Skin Changes

When youre young, your skin has an abundance of collagen to keep it firm, elastin to keep it elastic and allow it to rebound, and glycosaminoglycans, or GAGs, to keep it hydrated, says Marilyn Berzin, MD, of DC Derm Docs in Washington, D.C., and an associate clinical professor in the department of dermatology and medicine at George Washington University Medical Center.

After the age of 20, your body produces about 1 percent less collagen each year. As a result, your skin becomes thinner and more fragile. Also, as you get older, your sweat glands and your sebaceous, or oil-producing glands, dont work as well, Dr. Berzin says. Your bodys production of elastin and GAGs also diminishes.

Hormones affect our skin as we age, too. After menopause, when estrogen is reduced, women may begin to have problems with dry skin. Menopause also reduces testosterone, and testosterone controls your oil-producing glands. Less testosterone means less natural oil and drier skin. As men age, they also tend to produce less oil, but the change is not usually noticeable until they are much older, usually after age 80.

The suns ultraviolet rays can also break down the collagen and elastin in your skin, Berzin says. In fact, up to 90 percent of the visible skin changes commonly attributed to aging are caused by the sun. With proper protection from UV radiation, most premature aging of the skin can be avoided.

Care for Aging Skin

Whether youre trying to soothe dry skin or prevent dry skin as you age, proper skin care is essential. Take these steps to protect and moisturize your skin:

	Wear sunscreen. Avoid the harmful effects of the sun by using sunscreen year-round, not just in the summer. Ultraviolet B (UVB) rays, known to cause sunburns and skin cancer, are less intense during winter months. But ultraviolet A (UVA) rays  which cause aging and are known to contribute to skin cancer  remain constant year-round. So remember to wear sunscreen regardless of the weather  cold and cloudy days subject your skin to damaging rays, too.
	Slather up. The minute youre out of the shower, put on moisturizer, Berzin says. If you apply your moisturizer when your skin is still damp, it will help to seal in your natural moisture. You can use a moisturizer that has sunscreen or you can apply the two products separately. Moisturizers that come in bottles with a pump are likely to be thinner; creams and ointments will be thicker.
	Skip the soap. Soaps, especially antibacterial and deodorizing bars, can be drying and harsh. Use mild cleansers or moisturizing body washes instead.
	Hydrate from within. Drinking plenty of water is important at every age, and especially as you get older. Moisturizing from the inside as well as the outside will help keep your skin hydrated.
	Exercise regularly. Regular exercise promotes good circulation, which will help nourish your skin.
	Balance your diet. Eating a balanced diet rich in vitamins and minerals also helps promote healthy skin. Choose antioxidant-rich fruits, fruits and vegetables high in vitamins A and C, and whole grains. In addition to these nutrients, healthy fats, such as omega-3 fatty acids found in fish, can boost oils in your skin.
	Dont smoke. On top of other damage caused by cigarettes, smoking can advance the skins aging process, which is why people who smoke tend to have more wrinkles.
	Go fragrance-free. Avoid fragranced laundry soaps, dryer sheets, and fabric softener. All of these take a toll on sensitive skin.
You cant stop the aging process, which causes your skin to have less elasticity and natural moisture, but you can minimize sun exposure, avoid cigarettes, and take care of your body by exercising and eating right  all of which will help to promote healthier skin as you grow older.

10 Foods That Boost Healthy Skin
The Healthy Diet-Healthy Skin Link
A healthy diet boosts your overall health and promotes glowing, healthy skin. Eating a variety of nutritious foods will have your skin looking its best.

By Madeline Vann, MPH
Medically reviewed by Pat F. Bass III, MD, MPH

The skin is the window to the entire body, says dermatologist Joely Kaufman-Janette, MD, assistant professor and director of the Aging and Geriatric Skin Center at the University of Miami Leonard M. Miller School of Medicine. Part of choosing a diet for good looking skin is just eating to keep yourself healthy because your health is reflected through your skin. Many of the nutrients and good fats we eat as part of a healthy diet enhance the skins elasticity and help create the appealing glow of healthy skin. Eat well and avoid foods high in saturated fat, says Dr. Kaufman-Janette, and youll see how it can result in good skin

Blueberries Fight Aging Skin
Antioxidants help fight the signs of aging skin, and blueberries are a great source. Rich in vitamin C, blueberries can play a healthy role in an otherwise decadent dessert and taste great as a cereal topping and tossed into salads. Other sources of antioxidants that you can include in your healthy diet are red wine and dark chocolate. Kaufman-Janette also offers this tip: Eating fruits and veggies in their fresh, raw form provides more antioxidants than when cooked.

Fish Provide Healthy Oils
Fish that are rich in omega-3 fatty acids should be part of a healthy skin diet. Omega-3s are a great source of oil for the skin without clogging the pores, says Kaufman-Janette, clarifying that omega-3s must be eaten or taken as supplements. Many people try to cut all fats from their diet, but without some fat, your skin may suffer. Omega-3 fatty acids are considered healthy fats, and a diet that is too low in healthy fats can lead to dull, dry skin, she warns.

Whole Wheat Promotes Digestion
Think of whole-wheat bread and other whole-grain products as smart food for your skin  theyre a healthy alternative to refined white bread or pasta, says Kaufman-Janette. The white breads and white pastas create a spike in insulin, which isnt good for your skin, she explains. Whole grains are also packed with fiber, which promotes healthy digestion, and Kaufman-Janette points out that digestive problems are often reflected in unhealthy skin.

Water Hydrates Your Skin
There are molecules in the skin that actually bind water, explains Kaufman-Janette. Your skin will not be as plump if you are dehydrated. Skin also becomes dry when it loses too much water, so you need to drink plenty of liquids to replace daily water loss. Water is also a good alternative to sugary beverages that could negatively affect your skin by causing insulin levels to rise and fall dramatically.

Green Tea Helps Skin and Overall Health
Green tea has two benefits for your skin: It contains antioxidants, which may fight the effects of aging, and drinking it is a good way to stay hydrated. When given the option, choose green tea over beverages that dont promote skin health. This is one of Kaufman-Janettes recommended strategies for healthy skin  and overall health. She says, If you can substitute a good choice at every single meal for a bad choice, youll start to look and feel healthier.

Low-Fat Yogurt Eases Digestive Problems
Yogurt is often recommended for a healthy diet because it contains probiotics, or healthy bacteria, which are beneficial for digestive health. Yogurt may help ease digestive troubles, which can improve related skin conditions such as rosacea or skin inflammation, says Kaufman-Janette, who recommends that people with these skin conditions include yogurt in their healthy diet plan. Probiotics are increasingly used in skin care lines, but she cautions that these may not be the same bacteria that are found in yogurt.

Sweet Potatoes Help Reduce Wrinkles
Sweet potatoes give you a healthy dose of vitamin A, which has been found to help reduce wrinkles and other signs of aging. There are several topical creams on the market that contain vitamin A, but Kaufman-Janette cautions against using too many of these skin products, which can be drying and irritating. Its better to include sweet potatoes and other foods rich in vitamin A as part of a healthy diet.

Broccoli Helps Fight Fine Lines
Broccoli and other green vegetables are great for the skin. The richer the color of veggies and fruits, the more likely they are to contain the nutrients you need for a healthy diet. Darker is better, Kaufman-Janette stresses. Darker broccoli florets provide more vitamins A and C, and both of these vitamins help fight fine lines and wrinkles.

Avocado Enhances Your Complexion
Avocados are rich in healthy fats, vitamins A and C, and fiber, make them an almost perfect healthy food that enhances your complexion and fight aging skin. Avocado is also a common ingredient in homemade or natural skin masks, but Kaufman-Janette says you are better off putting avocado in your salad than on your face. Masks with avocado can cause clogged pores, she says. Definitely avoid them if you are acne prone.

Vitamin D Slows Skin Aging
Vitamin D isnt found naturally in the diet, but it is important for healthy skin, especially as people age, says Kaufman-Janette. People usually get Vitamin D through sun exposure, but if you live in a less sunny area or stay inside a lot, you need to get it through your diet. You can drink vitamin D-enriched beverages, eat foods fortified with vitamin D, or take a supplement in order to help slow the aging process on your skin.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-report/dry-skin-guide.aspx

I splurged and bought a large head of cauliflower last week  havent eaten it yet  maybe today I will take the time and cut it up to eat raw  I love cauliflower. A little seven seasons to dip it in every so often and I am good to go. But I can eat cauliflower in an size, shape or form. I like this recipe  especially since it is a skinny recipe.

Light and Easy Cauliflower Gratin

Servings: 4  Size: 1 generous cup  Old Points: 2 pts  Points+: 2 pts
Calories: 98  Fat: 5 g  Protein: 7 g  Carb: 8 g  Fiber: 3 g  Sugar: 1 g 
Sodium: 327 mg  Cholesterol: 14 mg

Ingredients:

1 medium head cauliflower, cut into small florets (about 5 cups)

1/4 cup half and half cream

1/4 tsp kosher salt

fresh cracked black pepper, to taste

pinch nutmeg

2 oz shredded light Havarti

1 tbsp bread crumbs

baking spray

Directions:

Preheat oven to 350°F.

Place cauliflower florets in a 9 x 9 baking dish. Whisk half & half, salt, black pepper and nutmeg then pour

Cover with aluminum foil and bake until tender, about 40 minutes. Remove foil, sprinkle with shredded Havarti cheese and breadcrumbs; lightly spray with oil and bake 3 to 5 more minutes. If you want it a little browned on top you could place it under the broiler for a minute instead

http://www.skinnytaste.com/2013/11/light-and-easy-cauliflower-gratin.html#more

and another skinny recipe.

Crock Pot Chicken Taco Chili

Crock Pot Chicken Taco Chili
Gina's Weight Watcher Recipes
Servings: 10  Size: 1 1/4 cups  Old Points: 3 pts  Points+: 5 pts
Calories: 203.7  Fat: 1.4 g  Carb: 33.3 g  Fiber: 10.0 g  Protein: 16.9 g

Ingredients:

1 onion, chopped 
1 16-oz can black beans 
1 16-oz can kidney beans 
1 8-oz can tomato sauce 
10 oz package frozen corn kernels 
2 14.5-oz cans diced tomatoes w/chilies 
1 packet taco seasoning 
1 tbsp cumin 
1 tbsp chili powder
24 oz (3-4) boneless skinless chicken breasts 
chili peppers, chopped (optional)
1/4 cup chopped fresh cilantro

Directions:

Combine beans, onion, chili peppers, corn, tomato sauce, cumin, chili powder and taco seasoning in a slow cooker.

Place chicken on top and cover.

Cook on low for 10 hours or on high for 6 hours.

Half hour before serving, remove chicken and shred.

Return chicken to slow cooker and stir in. Top with fresh cilantro.

Also try it with low fat cheese and sour cream (extra points). 
http://www.skinnytaste.com/2008/11/crock-pot-chicken-taco-chili-4-pts.html

and one last skinny desert.

Skinny Cranberry Swirl Cheesecake Squares
Cheesecake squares with a cranberry swirl and a gingersnap pecan crust  so good, less guilt and perfect for the Holidays!

Skinny Cranberry Swirl Cheesecake Squares
Skinnytaste.com

Servings: 9  Size: 1 cheesecake square  Old Points: 5 pts  Points+: 5 pts

Calories: 197  Fat: 10 g  Protein: 6 g  Carb: 22 g  Fiber: 1 g  Sugar: 14 g 
Sodium: 101 mg  Cholesterol: 0 mg
Ingredients

For the Cranberry Sauce:
3/4 cup fresh cranberries
1/4 cup sugar
1/4 cup water
1/2 teaspoon fresh orange zest

For the Crust:
3 oz gingersnap crumbs (from 12 gingersnap cookie, I used Nabisco brand)
1 oz pecans, crushed
1 1/2 tablespoons light butter, melted

For the Cheesecake:
8 oz 1/3 less fat cream cheese
1/4 cup sugar
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
6 oz nonfat Greek yogurt (Chobani)
2 egg whites
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
1 tablespoon flour

Directions:

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F and position a rack in the middle of the oven. Line an 8x8-inch baking pan with waxed paper, leaving a 2-inch overhang on all sides.

Begin by preparing the cranberry sauce. Combine the cranberries, sugar, water, and orange zest in a small saucepan. Cook together until the cranberries begin to burst and the mixture turns syrupy, about 6-7 minutes. Remove from the heat, allow to cool as you prepare the remaining ingredients.

Combine the gingersnap crumbs, crushed pecans, and light butter in a small bowl. Stir together to moisten the crumbs, then pour into the prepared baking pan. Spread in an even layer, using the bottom of a drinking glass to help ensure that the crust is even.

In a medium bowl, beat the cream cheese, sugar, and vanilla extract with an electric mixer until smooth. Add in the Greek yogurt, egg whites, lemon juice, and flour, mixing until just combined. Pour the cheesecake mixture into the pan, over the crust, and smooth with a spatula.

Add the cooled cranberry mixture to a food processor, and puree until smooth. If the mixture is too thick, add 1/2 tablespoon water. Use a spoon to drop the cranberry sauce over the cheesecake, and then swirl the cranberry sauce with a butter knife.

Bake the cheesecake in the preheated oven for 25 minutes. Allow the cheesecake to cool to room temperature, and place in the fridge for several hours to get well chilled. Once chilled, cut into squares and serve.

skinnytaste.com/2013/11/skinny-cranberry-swirl-cheesecake.html

if Im not careful there will be no room on the first page for anyone else or I will end up using part of page two. I hope everyone is warm and dry and safe. Prayers and healing energy for all of you.

sam


----------



## Cashmeregma

Here's to a wonderful new KTP. Thanks Sam.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh my I am right at the start for the first time in months!!! So very glad to be tucked up warm and cozy in my house - it is going to get really cold here tonight!


----------



## iamsam

it is 29° here right now but there is no wind so it doesn't feel too bad outside. even so - I'm with you - I'm going to stay all cozied up inside. how cold is it to be there?

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Oh my I am right at the start for the first time in months!!! So very glad to be tucked up warm and cozy in my house - it is going to get really cold here tonight!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Nice recipes Sam. We sure keep you busy looking things up and keeping us young and healthy. Thanks for all the tips. Think we are warmer than you are. Low of 29 tonight.


----------



## Lurker 2

Hi Sam- a wealth of ideas again! I need to work on my guernsey design, I thought I could get started, but forgot I have not charted out the back- I may decide to do the front and back the same- for the sake of ease.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Hi Sam- a wealth of ideas again! I need to work on my guernsey design, I thought I could get started, but forgot I have not charted out the back- I may decide to do the front and back the same- for the sake of ease.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Whatever makes it easier is the way to go. IMHO


----------



## Cashmeregma

Time to go finish supper and put something on the table.


----------



## Bonnie7591

The recipes sound great, Sam.

I have an easy one to share, althought not calorie wise it is a favorite at Christmas.

Cuban Lunch

We used to get a chocolate bar called cuban lunch & this is similar.

1 1/2 cups chocolate chips
1 1/2 cups butterscotch chips
1 1/2 cups peanut butter chips ( I often replace thes with more chocolate chips)
2 pounds unsalted peanuts
1 large bag potatoe chips( 200 gm or 7 oz.) crushed

Melt chips together, add nuts & potatoe chis. Mix well.
Put in small muffin cups. Store in a cool place
Makes 4-7 dozen depending how big you make them,


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Whatever makes it easier is the way to go. IMHO


It makes it a whole lot quicker!


----------



## Miss Pam

Happy weekend. Thanks, Sam, for the great recipes and other tips again this week!


----------



## AZ Sticks

It is supposed to be down in the 20's tonight - when I got up this morning it was 19F......I had hummingbirds coming to my office window and staring in this morning - they seem to think that I should be out there thawing out their feeders!! They are just going to have to wait. I wanted to put a picture of our Christmas Tree on to share with all of you - so I am going to attach it to this post -


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sam,
The remedies for dry skin are certainly timely, this cold weather is a killer on skin.
Your daughter definitely must keep busy with 6 kids that's quite a handful!


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> it is 29° here right now but there is no wind so it doesn't feel too bad outside. even so - I'm with you - I'm going to stay all cozied up inside. how cold is it to be there?
> 
> sam


Supposed to be bitter here over the weekend, a windchil warning on now, -40 now -43 tonight & -46 tomorrow when it's that cold no difference between C & F, just plain cold.time to get the fireplace going again, usually just have it on in the evening as it gets too warm during the day if the sun shines into the livingroom, it is so energy efficient it drves us out of the room if it's not -20


----------



## AZ Sticks

The recipes and hints are great Sam - I can't believe that Bentley is rolling over already!!! And I know that Christmas is just so close now. There is no way that I will even come close to making anything to send to my kids. They can always use money though and birthdays are early in the year, so I will shoot for presents then. I was thinking of Christmas and things that are traditional in our family - I was curious if any of you have a tradition that you would like to share.....


----------



## Miss Pam

AZ Sticks said:


> It is supposed to be down in the 20's tonight - when I got up this morning it was 19F......I had hummingbirds coming to my office window and staring in this morning - they seem to think that I should be out there thawing out their feeders!! They are just going to have to wait. I wanted to put a picture of our Christmas Tree on to share with all of you - so I am going to attach it to this post -


That's really cold for you. We're supposed to get down in low teens here tonight. Brrrrrrr. Your tree is lovely!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Well I would sure have it going !!!!! And I love to sit in front of a fire anyway!!!!!!!!!!!!! Stay warm and safe Bonnie!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Supposed to be bitter here over the weekend, a windchil warning on now, -40 now -43 tonight & -46 tomorrow when it's that cold no difference between C & F, just plain cold.time to get the fireplace going again, usually just have it on in the evening as it gets too warm during the day if the sun shines into the livingroom, it is so energy efficient it drves us out of the room if it's not -20


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thank you Miss Pam.... Most of the ornaments are pretty old - some from my Dad's tree when he was a boy!!! It's always a walk down memory lane when I hang them up!. It sounds like winter has arrived at your house too! Stay warm!


Miss Pam said:


> That's really cold for you. We're supposed to get down in low teens here tonight. Brrrrrrr. Your tree is lovely!


----------



## gottastch

Happy New KTP!  It has been a quiet day of reflection for me. It is very, very cold...with a below 0F wind chill. I was going to try to knit but never got that far today :shock: My dad would have been 98 years old today. So sad he's been gone 31 years already...seems a lifetime ago when all that took place! But on goes life and so must I. 

I hope we all have a warm/safe weekend and all that are hurting find relief. XOXOXOXOXOXO


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love your tree. also think we have the same entertainment center...LOL


AZ Sticks said:


> It is supposed to be down in the 20's tonight - when I got up this morning it was 19F......I had hummingbirds coming to my office window and staring in this morning - they seem to think that I should be out there thawing out their feeders!! They are just going to have to wait. I wanted to put a picture of our Christmas Tree on to share with all of you - so I am going to attach it to this post -


----------



## Miss Pam

AZ Sticks said:


> Thank you Miss Pam.... Most of the ornaments are pretty old - some from my Dad's tree when he was a boy!!! It's always a walk down memory lane when I hang them up!. It sounds like winter has arrived at your house too! Stay warm!


Those are the best kind of ornaments. We've got a fire going and staying warm and toasty.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh Sweetie I am sending you a hug-


gottastch said:


> Happy New KTP!  It has been a quiet day of reflection for me. It is very, very cold...with a below 0F wind chill. I was going to try to knit but never got that far today :shock: My dad would have been 98 years old today. So sad he's been gone 31 years already...seems a lifetime ago when all that took place! But on goes life and so must I.
> 
> I hope we all have a warm/safe weekend and all that are hurting find relief. XOXOXOXOXOXO


----------



## AZ Sticks

Gweniepooh said:


> Love your tree. also think we have the same entertainment center...LOL


Did you notice that it's not as tall as it used to be??? Alan took a section out so he could put his TV on top of it!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Miss Pam said:


> Those are the best kind of ornaments. We've got a fire going and staying warm and toasty.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

I thought possibly it was...how funny....ours has been moved into "Hannah's Den" and nothing is plugged in...LOL. Marianne said she will help me get it sorted when she come down.



AZ Sticks said:


> Did you notice that it's not as tall as it used to be??? Alan took a section out so he could put his TV on top of it!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

I thought possibly it was...how funny....ours has been moved into "Hannah's Den" and nothing is plugged in...LOL. Marianne said she will help me get it sorted when she come down.



AZ Sticks said:


> Did you notice that it's not as tall as it used to be??? Alan took a section out so he could put his TV on top of it!!!


----------



## Designer1234

I had a lovely visit with 8 other women who either swim, or just coffee together in our clubhouse. I have lived here l0 years and they are such a great support group for each other. I am the only one who still has a husband- All the rest are either divorced or widowed. When Pat was so dreadfully sick and prior to that when Rob passed on they were absolutely wonderful to me. Another mini Tea Party. We enjoyed our visit this morning and you would have laughed at all the different winter wear we arrived in. They all help each other, go out to concerts and plays and even though I don't join them that often socially - I have been treated so well by each and everyone of them. 

It was such a nice visit-- We try to meet once a week but rarely are all of us there - everyone made the effort to get out in the weather for a bit of very cold fresh air. We also get together at different houses about once a month for a meal. 

I got Pat to take a picture of my 'winter' look --


----------



## NanaCaren

Sam thanks for all work you put into the tea parties. I am loving the dry skin tips. Have made Ashlei and Robert read them, both of them have terrible dry skin.


----------



## darowil

AZ Sticks said:


> Thank you Miss Pam.... Most of the ornaments are pretty old - some from my Dad's tree when he was a boy!!! It's always a walk down memory lane when I hang them up!. It sounds like winter has arrived at your house too! Stay warm!


That a pretty tree very meaningful as well.
Vicky has a very smart looking tree and the ornamwnts are ones they bought while away last Christmas. She was telling me where they all come from. These we got in Germanay, these form a Christmas MArket in, London etc.
I've popped in here quickly, but now to get myself organised- and try to catch up on last weeks sometime.


----------



## AZ Sticks

They really are a work horse - he cut a middle section out and put it back together - we've had it forever but it is built better than so many of the pieces you find now!!! I finally invested in one of those label makers that runs on batteries - it has been so handy to label cables and plugs for electronics. I would have nothing hooked up without Alan - one time when we were in Missouri he went on a motorcycle trip to NH to see his sister and I couldn't figure out how to turn on the TV... I just didn't watch it for 2 weeks!!!!! I could always find something else to do. Now I would not be happy without my computer or iPad....


Gweniepooh said:


> I thought possibly it was...how funny....ours has been moved into "Hannah's Den" and nothing is plugged in...LOL. Marianne said she will help me get it sorted when she come down.


----------



## AZ Sticks

It's so nice that you have a group like that - and I love your coat!!! I'm glad you had a nice visit-


Designer1234 said:


> I had a lovely visit with 8 other women who either swim, or just coffee together in our clubhouse. I have lived here l0 years and they are such a great support group for each other. I am the only one who still has a husband- All the rest are either divorced or widowed. When Pat was so dreadfully sick and prior to that when Rob passed on they were absolutely wonderful to me. Another mini Tea Party. We enjoyed our visit this morning and you would have laughed at all the different winter wear we arrived in. They all help each other, go out to concerts and plays and even though I don't join them that often socially - I have been treated so well by each and everyone of them.
> 
> It was such a nice visit-- We try to meet once a week but rarely are all of us there - everyone made the effort to get out in the weather for a bit of very cold fresh air. We also get together at different houses about once a month for a meal.
> 
> I got Pat to take a picture of my 'winter' look --


----------



## AZ Sticks

Well then they get to walk down memory lane too!!! It's like your coffee cups as well - nice to be reminded of events and times in our history!!


darowil said:


> That a pretty tree very meaningful as well.
> Vicky has a very smart looking tree and the ornamwnts are ones they bought while away last Christmas. She was telling me where they all come from. These we got in Germanay, these form a Christmas MArket in, London etc.
> I've popped in here quickly, but now to get myself organised- and try to catch up on last weeks sometime.


----------



## darowil

AZ Sticks said:


> They really are a work horse - he cut a middle section out and put it back together - we've had it forever but it is built better than so many of the pieces you find now!!! I finally invested in one of those label makers that runs on batteries - it has been so handy to label cables and plugs for electronics. I would have nothing hooked up without Alan - one time when we were in Missouri he went on a motorcycle trip to NH to see his sister and I couldn't figure out how to turn on the TV... I just didn't watch it for 2 weeks!!!!! I could always find something else to do. Now I would not be happy without my computer or iPad....


I can manage the computer- but the TV is another matter. I've had some lessons and think I almost have it- at least if I don't want to watch a different station to last time. And as I rarely watch anything but the cricket unless David has been watching I'm often OK. Why do they need to be so complicated I wonder almost every time I try to watch? Remember the old days when you just turned them on and one knob for the channel- but then again much better reception now (well usually). Probably not really any harder than trying to get the rabbit ears in the right place and then inevitably changing as soon as you let go or move away.


----------



## Designer1234

Sam -- the information on your first page is wonderful. We have dry skin up here in the winter and I have always used nivea cream on my face and hands -- My mother used it and I found it works well for me. However, I sent a copy to Kelly's family as they ski a lot and are outside a lot in the winter. very helpful.

I had a 2 hour nap this afternoon, and am reading a Nora Roberts book. Have also finished a pair of fingerless mittens for Kelly for Christmas. 

Not much going on around here - off to make dinner for Pat. We went down to the big Mall and Pat walked it 2 times and me about 3/4 of a round -- many many people there - very much a Christmas rush. We had lunch and it was nice to get out. We try to walk a bit each day. 

Still very cold - much the same temps as Bonnie's we really are in a deep cold system. Hopefully a nice Chinook Arch will arrive one of these days. 

I didn't quite get the last week's posts all read. I will try to finish it off tonight. I am always so sure I miss something important!! grin.

I want to thank all of you for the pm's and the posts about our decision not to go out to Vancouver Island. Now we have to wait and see whether the kids go and it will be a big, rather sad adjustment, but we still feel it is the only answer for us. This getting old is not that much fun. I know we are doing the only logical thing for us -..

Take care -- off to make dinner.


----------



## AZ Sticks

That makes me laugh about the rabbit ears- And I wish we didn't have remotes... that's part of the problem...one for the tv and one for the dvd and on and on. And Alan has a computer hooked up to the tv so we either watch the antenna or online! Way too complicated and too much work for this girl. I'd rather read a book or knit!


darowil said:


> I can manage the computer- but the TV is another matter. I've had some lessons and think I almost have it- at least if I don't want to watch a different station to last time. And as I rarely watch anything but the cricket unless David has been watching I'm often OK. Why do they need to be so complicated I wonder almost every time I try to watch? Remember the old days when you just turned them on and one knob for the channel- but then again much better reception now (well usually). Probably not really any harder than trying to get the rabbit ears in the right place and then inevitably changing as soon as you let go or move away.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Very pretty tree--I sure hope to be feeling well enough tomorrow to start getting our stuff out and up.



AZ Sticks said:


> It is supposed to be down in the 20's tonight - when I got up this morning it was 19F......I had hummingbirds coming to my office window and staring in this morning - they seem to think that I should be out there thawing out their feeders!! They are just going to have to wait. I wanted to put a picture of our Christmas Tree on to share with all of you - so I am going to attach it to this post -


----------



## Gweniepooh

Shirley you are beautiful!!! You look ready for any cold weather anywhere. You know, I don't even know if I still own a heavy coat...I usually wear a sweatshirt type jacket since I'm only out to the car or into a store. I did have one when teaching since I almost always had some sort of outside duty station after school.

I sure wish I could skype with you.
quote=Designer1234]I had a lovely visit with 8 other women who either swim, or just coffee together in our clubhouse. I have lived here l0 years and they are such a great support group for each other. I am the only one who still has a husband- All the rest are either divorced or widowed. When Pat was so dreadfully sick and prior to that when Rob passed on they were absolutely wonderful to me. Another mini Tea Party. We enjoyed our visit this morning and you would have laughed at all the different winter wear we arrived in. They all help each other, go out to concerts and plays and even though I don't join them that often socially - I have been treated so well by each and everyone of them.

It was such a nice visit-- We try to meet once a week but rarely are all of us there - everyone made the effort to get out in the weather for a bit of very cold fresh air. We also get together at different houses about once a month for a meal.

I got Pat to take a picture of my 'winter' look --[/quote]


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sending you hugs, Kathy. It's tough when the memories also bring the sadness of the loss all over again. He's still with you in your wonderful memories.



gottastch said:


> Happy New KTP!  It has been a quiet day of reflection for me. It is very, very cold...with a below 0F wind chill. I was going to try to knit but never got that far today :shock: My dad would have been 98 years old today. So sad he's been gone 31 years already...seems a lifetime ago when all that took place! But on goes life and so must I.
> 
> I hope we all have a warm/safe weekend and all that are hurting find relief. XOXOXOXOXOXO


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks Rookie - I sure hope you feel like getting your decorating done tomorrow too. It is so hard when you are sick this time of year. If I was down the street I'd come to help! It took me a few days to get it done - but I just took my time and enjoyed the process. I hope you will too. luv-AZ


RookieRetiree said:


> Very pretty tree--I sure hope to be feeling well enough tomorrow to start getting our stuff out and up.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Great start off of the KTP, Sam. I keep forgetting about cauliflower...I like it, but not so much by anyone else. I'll bet they'll like it au gratin style---just as with bacon, if you put cheese on it, they'll probably eat it.

I'm also hungry for my good old fashioned macaroni and cheese - I'll have to make that this week also. That will have to be before and after and couple of "fasting" days though.


----------



## angelam

Thanks Sam. Lots of lovely recipes again. Specially like the chilli chicken one. Can never have too many chicken recipes. Dry skin tips are especially helpful this time of year.
AZ - love your tree. Time I got cracking and got mine out of the attic. Just waiting for DS to help me.
Shirley - love your winter look. Is that the new jacket? It looks super warm!
After yesterdays weather we have had a beautiful day today. Blue skies (some cloud), 9c degrees, and the wind has dropped completely. Looks like we are in for pretty much the same over the weekend. Had a busy day today working at a local clinic. Although I "retired" several years ago I still get called in to help out from time to time when someone wants a day off or is off sick. I enjoy it - it keeps the "grey matter" ticking over, the cash helps towards the next holiday and if I don't want to do it I can just say NO! I get the best of both worlds! Feeling a bit weary now so bed for me. Night night all and healing hugs for all who need them xx


----------



## AZ Sticks

Make sure you take pictures after you get your tree up Angela. We love to ooh and aah!! Sleep well - luv-AZ


----------



## jknappva

gottastch said:


> Happy New KTP!  It has been a quiet day of reflection for me. It is very, very cold...with a below 0F wind chill. I was going to try to knit but never got that far today :shock: My dad would have been 98 years old today. So sad he's been gone 31 years already...seems a lifetime ago when all that took place! But on goes life and so must I.
> 
> I hope we all have a warm/safe weekend and all that are hurting find relief. XOXOXOXOXOXO


I lost my dad when I was in my teens...and it's really strange that he and my husband both passed away when they were 53 yrs. old. My boys said they wouldn't rest easy until they were past that age...thank God, they are!
Hope God will comfort you today.
JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks

So Alan has decided to try a tuna sandwich and cream of potato soup for dinner instead of baked chicken and rice. I am debating between a grilled tuna and cheese sandwich or breakfast.... we are quite the pair. I have just about given up on ever having a regular diet and cooking/baking again. I have never been a happy or great maintenance cook. But I love to experiment with new recipes and there are certain meals that I will spend all day fixing.... if cooking could be an event every day I would be happy. That just has never worked with Alan - he has always been a plain meat and potatoes kind of guy - corn, peas, maybe broccoli but only with cheese sauce. Now with the UC it is even worse. I actually stopped at a fast food place the other days while I was out to get a cheeseburger fix.... I know I should embrace this and just get after losing some weight... and maybe after the holidays that is what I will do. I have almost as many recipes printed out from the computer as I do patterns..... whaaaaa - I guess this now qualifies as a pity party - sorry guys!


----------



## jknappva

It was such a nice visit-- We try to meet once a week but rarely are all of us there - everyone made the effort to get out in the weather for a bit of very cold fresh air. We also get together at different houses about once a month for a meal.

I got Pat to take a picture of my 'winter' look --[/quote]

And you look as if you're ready for winter!! 
Should I not mention that my daughter and I went out and spent some time by 'out' pond in 79F weather...short sleeves!? But the cold weather and rain are hitting us tonight but no ice or snow....
Wish I could send all of you suffering from the cold some of the warmth we enjoyed today!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

AZ Sticks said:


> That makes me laugh about the rabbit ears- And I wish we didn't have remotes... that's part of the problem...one for the tv and one for the dvd and on and on. And Alan has a computer hooked up to the tv so we either watch the antenna or online! Way too complicated and too much work for this girl. I'd rather read a book or knit!


Can't you get a universal remote that you can program for all the devices? I have one from my cable tv/internet provider that is easy to program for the cable, dvr, etc.
Just wondering...
JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thank goodness your boys can put that in the past - it is awfully young to lose either a father or husband. My first husband and the father to my kids passed away when he was 56 and they were at a tough age to find themselves without a Dad. My daughter has always been very close to Alan and lived with us as a teen, so she did have him. My son was older and never was much interested in having a relationship with Alan. He and his Dad were roommates until he passed away and it has been very hard for my son. We just have to keep going forward - what is the alternative??? luv to you June.


jknappva said:


> I lost my dad when I was in my teens...and it's really strange that he and my husband both passed away when they were 53 yrs. old. My boys said they wouldn't rest easy until they were past that age...thank God, they are!
> Hope God will comfort you today.
> JuneK


----------



## jknappva

I had a 2 hour nap this afternoon, and am reading a Nora Roberts book. Have also finished a pair of fingerless mittens for Kelly for Christmas. 

In your winters, I know she'll appreciate the gloves. Which Nora Roberts book are you reading? I've read her latest one that's the beginning of a trilogy...now have to wait MONTHS for the next one. I enjoy almost everything she writes.
JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks

Probably... but DH swears that it's easy to use these... if I just would make an effort!!! And he's probably right. But in my experience, about the time I figure it out - he changes something lol!!! Like I said - I'd rather read or knit!


jknappva said:


> Can't you get a universal remote that you can program for all the devices? I have one from my cable tv/internet provider that is easy to program for the cable, dvr, etc.
> Just wondering...
> JuneK


----------



## iamsam

sounds good bonnie - thanks for sharing.

sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> The recipes sound great, Sam.
> 
> I have an easy one to share, althought not calorie wise it is a favorite at Christmas.
> 
> Cuban Lunch


----------



## martina

Designer1234 said:


> I got Pat to take a picture of my 'winter' look --


Your winter look appears very suitable for the cold weather. Never mind about how it looks, a frozen corpse is much less attractive, I think! Well that is what I tell myself when I am wearing my many layers so I end up looking like a balloon.


----------



## Poledra65

Hi Sam and everybody, Bentley's really growing fast I bet, he'll be a toddler soon and no longer a baby. 
The recipes look great, I used to make a pecan baked chicken that I loved, DH not so much, but I love it. 
Hope Heidi and the girls had a safe trip home and that their team won in the 2nd half. 
We took Aunty to do the Christmas shopping she wanted and she found what she needed so was happy with that. 
I have my Christmas shopping done, now it's just finishing up the making of stuff. I may buy a few little things here and there, but if not, it's all good. 
I'm going to go find something to drink and knit.


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> It is supposed to be down in the 20's tonight - when I got up this morning it was 19F......I had hummingbirds coming to my office window and staring in this morning - they seem to think that I should be out there thawing out their feeders!! They are just going to have to wait. I wanted to put a picture of our Christmas Tree on to share with all of you - so I am going to attach it to this post -


Love the tree. Poor little birdies.


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> I had a lovely visit with 8 other women who either swim, or just coffee together in our clubhouse.
> 
> I got Pat to take a picture of my 'winter' look --


So great that you have that group, it is a good thing.

Love your winter look, you look like you are ready for anything and to tackle the day.  :-D :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks Kaye - I know, I feel sorry for them too... but I can only go so far.... Alan suggested I go out with my hair dryer... there is a plug outside not far from the feeder by my office window!


Poledra65 said:


> Love the tree. Poor little birdies.


----------



## AZ Sticks

So Alan had his dinner - I'm still just drinking wine...... I guess I will go clean up the little bit in the kitchen and see if I get hungry enough to make something...tata


----------



## Pup lover

Hi all! Hope everyone in the US and Canada (Northern Hemisphere) is keeping warm. I am currently standing on the heat vent warming up my feet. DH is making chili tomorrow so I took it easy tonight and just made 7 layer dip. Found a half eaten fresh mouse on the basement floor so cats are earning their keep. Just finished last weeks TP, wonderful knitting pictures and family pictures. Here is the fair isle cowl Pacer taught me. Will be doing more of these easy and very pretty.


----------



## martina

That is a very pretty cowl. Glad your cats are earning their keep.


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks Kaye - I know, I feel sorry for them too... but I can only go so far.... Alan suggested I go out with my hair dryer... there is a plug outside not far from the feeder by my office window!


LOL!! I'm not sure that wouldn't just give them all heart attacks. Yes, one can only do so much.
P.S. Aren't they supposed to fly south for the winter?


----------



## Poledra65

That is pretty. I'm glad you found your cats present instead of me. ooh yuck.


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> I lost my dad when I was in my teens...and it's really strange that he and my husband both passed away when they were 53 yrs. old. My boys said they wouldn't rest easy until they were past that age...thank God, they are!
> Hope God will comfort you today.
> JuneK


I lost my dad to a massive stoke when he was 48 & I was 7, he took sick Dec 23 & died the 27th. Mom died of cancer at 57, if I live 1 more year I will out live both. My step-dad lived to 78 but died Christmas eve.  i hate when people die at Christmas, other times of the year the anniversary can ass & you may not think of it but when it s right at Christmas you are always reminded.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That cowl is gorgeous. You do such nice work.

In regard to mice/mouse...read on the aromatherapy newsletter I get that peppermint oil is suppose to be a deterent to mice. My cats are earning their keep for sure but just in case they miss one I just sprinkled peppermint EO along the threshold of the door which has a doggie door in it. LOL...the little suckers are doomed one way or another. Funny, we haven't had mice in probably 10 years and this year it has been awful. I do think they are brought in by the cats since usually they been dead when found except for a few they have still in their mouths alive. Ewwwwwww!


Pup lover said:


> Hi all! Hope everyone in the US and Canada (Northern Hemisphere) is keeping warm. I am currently standing on the heat vent warming up my feet. DH is making chili tomorrow so I took it easy tonight and just made 7 layer dip. Found a half eaten fresh mouse on the basement floor so cats are earning their keep. Just finished last weeks TP, wonderful knitting pictures and family pictures. Here is the fair isle cowl Pacer taught me. Will be doing more of these easy and very pretty.


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## iamsam

you definitely need fur
around the hood.

sam

lol



Designer1234 said:


> I had a lovely visit with 8 other women who either swim, or just coffee together in our clubhouse. I have lived here l0 years and they are such a great support group for each other. I am the only one who still has a husband- All the rest are either divorced or widowed. When Pat was so dreadfully sick and prior to that when Rob passed on they were absolutely wonderful to me. Another mini Tea Party. We enjoyed our visit this morning and you would have laughed at all the different winter wear we arrived in. They all help each other, go out to concerts and plays and even though I don't join them that often socially - I have been treated so well by each and everyone of them.
> 
> It was such a nice visit-- We try to meet once a week but rarely are all of us there - everyone made the effort to get out in the weather for a bit of very cold fresh air. We also get together at different houses about once a month for a meal.
> 
> I got Pat to take a picture of my 'winter' look --


----------



## Bonnie7591

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! I'm not sure that wouldn't just give them all heart attacks. Yes, one can only do so much.
> P.S. Aren't they supposed to fly south for the winter?


I thought so too but maybe like the Canadian snowbirds they think they are south now? We have lots of them all summer.
Check out this Christmas carol,
Cute.
http://www.flixxy.com/kids-lip-syncing-a-wonderful-christmas-song.htm

Puplover, your cowl is beautiful, is it for you or are you making somene happy at Christmas?

Shirley love your ski jacet, I need to find a new one but haven't seen anything I really like that has been in my size. I'll have t check out the sales after Christmas. 
The tree is up, house decorated & the Christmas cards went out today. If I could get finished shopping I would feel like I had things under control. The plan is to get baking & cabbage rolls done this week.
Time to get off here & do some knitting.


----------



## Patches39

AZ Sticks said:


> It is supposed to be down in the 20's tonight - when I got up this morning it was 19F......I had hummingbirds coming to my office window and staring in this morning - they seem to think that I should be out there thawing out their feeders!! They are just going to have to wait. I wanted to put a picture of our Christmas Tree on to share with all of you - so I am going to attach it to this post -


Just beautiful, thank you so much for sharing,


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Hi all! Hope everyone in the US and Canada (Northern Hemisphere) is keeping warm. I am currently standing on the heat vent warming up my feet. DH is making chili tomorrow so I took it easy tonight and just made 7 layer dip. Found a half eaten fresh mouse on the basement floor so cats are earning their keep. Just finished last weeks TP, wonderful knitting pictures and family pictures. Here is the fair isle cowl Pacer taught me. Will be doing more of these easy and very pretty.


And with the self-striping yarn- no darning in ends either- very effective, Dawn, I like it!


----------



## iamsam

we are allowed to have pity parties sandi - and in turn we offer our shoulders to lean on.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> So Alan has decided to try a tuna sandwich and cream of potato soup for dinner instead of baked chicken and rice. I am debating between a grilled tuna and cheese sandwich or breakfast.... we are quite the pair. I have just about given up on ever having a regular diet and cooking/baking again. I have never been a happy or great maintenance cook. But I love to experiment with new recipes and there are certain meals that I will spend all day fixing.... if cooking could be an event every day I would be happy. That just has never worked with Alan - he has always been a plain meat and potatoes kind of guy - corn, peas, maybe broccoli but only with cheese sauce. Now with the UC it is even worse. I actually stopped at a fast food place the other days while I was out to get a cheeseburger fix.... I know I should embrace this and just get after losing some weight... and maybe after the holidays that is what I will do. I have almost as many recipes printed out from the computer as I do patterns..... whaaaaa - I guess this now qualifies as a pity party - sorry guys!


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> I had a lovely visit with 8 other women who either swim, or just coffee together in our clubhouse. I have lived here l0 years and they are such a great support group for each other. I am the only one who still has a husband- All the rest are either divorced or widowed. When Pat was so dreadfully sick and prior to that when Rob passed on they were absolutely wonderful to me. Another mini Tea Party. We enjoyed our visit this morning and you would have laughed at all the different winter wear we arrived in. They all help each other, go out to concerts and plays and even though I don't join them that often socially - I have been treated so well by each and everyone of them.
> 
> It was such a nice visit-- We try to meet once a week but rarely are all of us there - everyone made the effort to get out in the weather for a bit of very cold fresh air. We also get together at different houses about once a month for a meal.
> 
> I got Pat to take a picture of my 'winter' look --


Very nice.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

that is a lovely cowl dawn - well done.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Hi all! Hope everyone in the US and Canada (Northern Hemisphere) is keeping warm. I am currently standing on the heat vent warming up my feet. DH is making chili tomorrow so I took it easy tonight and just made 7 layer dip. Found a half eaten fresh mouse on the basement floor so cats are earning their keep. Just finished last weeks TP, wonderful knitting pictures and family pictures. Here is the fair isle cowl Pacer taught me. Will be doing more of these easy and very pretty.


----------



## machriste

Happy St. Nicholas Day, everyone. Hope no one found any coal in his/her shoes! Since my oldest is a Nikolai, we always celebrated this day when the kids were small--a special breakfast (tapioca pudding with whipped cream and colored "sprinkles", cranberry juice and sweet rolls. ) There was also a small gift for each and NO COAL in the shoes. When the kids were in college, i would send them a bottle of sprinkles and a pkg. of tapioca pudding. We now have moved the above menu to Christmas Day breakfast with the addition of an egg bake.

Sam, again thanks for all the delicious recipes and the helpful hints. As cold as it gets in MN, the heat really dries us out.

Love your tree AZ Sticks.

Dear partner Jack had his last scheduled chemo today. PET scan coming up and then we'll learn how things are and what lies ahead. My reward afterward was a few hours with two yr+ grandson, Simon. He put up quite an argument about keeping his mittens on when we were outside.


----------



## iamsam

it is not quite nine o'clock but I am having trouble keeping my eyes open. heather and the girls are safely home - sad that they lost but they put up a good fight. think I am going to bed. see all in the morning.

sam


----------



## AZ Sticks

So good looking Pup! I am so envious - I would love a lesson from Pacer! The cowl is beautiful!!!


Pup lover said:


> Hi all! Hope everyone in the US and Canada (Northern Hemisphere) is keeping warm. I am currently standing on the heat vent warming up my feet. DH is making chili tomorrow so I took it easy tonight and just made 7 layer dip. Found a half eaten fresh mouse on the basement floor so cats are earning their keep. Just finished last weeks TP, wonderful knitting pictures and family pictures. Here is the fair isle cowl Pacer taught me. Will be doing more of these easy and very pretty.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Yes, when the days are short enough it is a signal for them to fly South. But it isn't unusual to have some stay all year. Our winters can be pretty mild and I guess some hummingbirds are just lazy!!!


Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! I'm not sure that wouldn't just give them all heart attacks. Yes, one can only do so much.
> P.S. Aren't they supposed to fly south for the winter?


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh Bonnie - so young to lose your dad and mom. I hope that your step-dad was good to you and a part of your life. Yes it is always harder when the loss is around the holidays because you are "supposed" to be joyful. But the anniversaries very rarely pass without a thought no matter what time of year.... big hugs to you - I'm so glad you are here with us. luv-AZ


Bonnie7591 said:


> I lost my dad to a massive stoke when he was 48 & I was 7, he took sick Dec 23 & died the 27th. Mom died of cancer at 57, if I live 1 more year I will out live both. My step-dad lived to 78 but died Christmas eve. i hate when people die at Christmas, other times of the year the anniversary can ass & you may not think of it but when it s right at Christmas you are always reminded.


----------



## gagesmom

Okay finally got caught up on last weeks ktp and found this weeks. all caught up here for now.

I have to say you really gave us a lot of info in your intro this week Sam. Awesome. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Bentley is rolling over, where has the time gone already?

I got my tree up on Monday and got lights on and garland, got more and more sick feeling all week. So it is still like that and waiting for the decorations. Maybe I will feel better tomorrow. This cold and sore throat have been taking a round out of me today.

I have cast on and have a good start on the first hello kitty hat of my order. Have 3 hello kitty hats to make, a minion and 2 adult size football hats.

AZ- your tree is beautiful.


----------



## AZ Sticks

We have never had any trouble with mice here, but Dutch was a pretty good mouser for a dog! I haven't noticed any change since we lost her, but now the feral cats are out in the yard..... so who knows - I really think that some years based on the rainfall and "cover" that the mice are worse than other years. I don't want to see them dead or alive in my house.... outside I don't get quite so worked..... I will remember the peppermint.


Gweniepooh said:


> That cowl is gorgeous. You do such nice work.
> 
> In regard to mice/mouse...read on the aromatherapy newsletter I get that peppermint oil is suppose to be a deterent to mice. My cats are earning their keep for sure but just in case they miss one I just sprinkled peppermint EO along the threshold of the door which has a doggie door in it. LOL...the little suckers are doomed one way or another. Funny, we haven't had mice in probably 10 years and this year it has been awful. I do think they are brought in by the cats since usually they been dead when found except for a few they have still in their mouths alive. Ewwwwwww!


----------



## gagesmom

I think if I found a dead or alive mouse in my house I would probably scream so loud that Santa would hear me up at the north pole and then I would most likely pass out.


AZ Sticks said:


> We have never had any trouble with mice here, but Dutch was a pretty good mouser for a dog! I haven't noticed any change since we lost her, but now the feral cats are out in the yard..... so who knows - I really think that some years based on the rainfall and "cover" that the mice are worse than other years. I don't want to see them dead or alive in my house.... outside I don't get quite so worked..... I will remember the peppermint.


----------



## AZ Sticks

You are so welcome Patches - wish you were here we could sit and knit and watch the lights twinkle!


Patches39 said:


> Just beautiful, thank you so much for sharing,


----------



## martina

Machriste
Thanks for that. I have never heard of St. Nicholas day and the traditional food. Where is that from originally?


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh thanks Sam!


thewren said:


> we are allowed to have pity parties sandi - and in turn we offer our shoulders to lean on.
> 
> sam


----------



## machriste

martina said:


> Machriste
> Thanks for that. I have never heard of St. Nicholas day and the traditional food. Where is that from originally?


I think it's actually an old Dutch custom, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Machriste
> Thanks for that. I have never heard of St. Nicholas day and the traditional food. Where is that from originally?


The Dutch celebrate it on 5th December.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Happy St. Nicholas Day right back to you!!! Breakfast sounds wonderful - I love the sprinkles!!! Keeping you and Jack close to my heart - and hoping for good results. Stay warm and enjoy your Simon - that is my favorite age!!!!


machriste said:


> Happy St. Nicholas Day, everyone. Hope no one found any coal in his/her shoes! Since my oldest is a Nikolai, we always celebrated this day when the kids were small--a special breakfast (tapioca pudding with whipped cream and colored "sprinkles", cranberry juice and sweet rolls. ) There was also a small gift for each and NO COAL in the shoes. When the kids were in college, i would send them a bottle of sprinkles and a pkg. of tapioca pudding. We now have moved the above menu to Christmas Day breakfast with the addition of an egg bake.
> 
> Sam, again thanks for all the delicious recipes and the helpful hints. As cold as it gets in MN, the heat really dries us out.
> 
> Love your tree AZ Sticks.
> 
> Dear partner Jack had his last scheduled chemo today. PET scan coming up and then we'll learn how things are and what lies ahead. My reward afterward was a few hours with two yr+ grandson, Simon. He put up quite an argument about keeping his mittens on when we were outside.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Hey I am a real believer in listening to the eyes. If you wait too long you'll get your second wind!! Sleep well - see you tomorrow! 


thewren said:


> it is not quite nine o'clock but I am having trouble keeping my eyes open. heather and the girls are safely home - sad that they lost but they put up a good fight. think I am going to bed. see all in the morning.
> 
> sam


----------



## AZ Sticks

gagesmom said:


> Okay finally got caught up on last weeks ktp and found this weeks. all caught up here for now.
> 
> I got my tree up on Monday and got lights on and garland, got more and more sick feeling all week. So it is still like that and waiting for the decorations. Maybe I will feel better tomorrow. This cold and sore throat have been taking a round out of me today.
> 
> AZ- your tree is beautiful.


Thanks Sweetie - your's will be too! I hope you feel better tomorrow -


----------



## gagesmom

I do as well. Santa Claus parade tomorrow afternoon, friends supposed to be coming in the evening. I should get to bed so I "might" actually feel better come tomorrow.


AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks Sweetie - your's will be too! I hope you feel better tomorrow -


----------



## Patches39

AZ Sticks said:


> You are so welcome Patches - wish you were here we could sit and knit and watch the lights twinkle!


Oh you know my heart, will hold that though. :-D


----------



## jheiens

AZ Sticks said:


> The recipes and hints are great Sam - I can't believe that Bentley is rolling over already!!! And I know that Christmas is just so close now. There is no way that I will even come close to making anything to send to my kids. They can always use money though and birthdays are early in the year, so I will shoot for presents then. I was thinking of Christmas and things that are traditional in our family - I was curious if any of you have a tradition that you would like to share.....


We always have guests for Christmas Eve supper. Some years we've had nearly 40 people; other years there may be only 4-8 guests. It all depends on where we are and who has no family near or is entirely alone. Some years I've made up to 3 kinds of homemade soups in order to accommodate the numbers or the dietary restrictions. Sometimes some guests volunteered to contribute to the meal.

It was casual dining and folks came and went as their schedules allowed. We had a large Victorian house and diners sat wherever they were comfortable, but the dining table was full of food and candles on a large mirror. In some communities, DH played Santa on those evenings, too. Some guests went on to other family gatherings or Christmas Eve services, but they didn't have to cook for their family after working all day. Some of them had never had children and some were surviving spouses.

Some years, depending on duty stations for DH, we would have a houseful of single enlistees who wouldn't get home until the New Year, so they came to eat with us. At MCAS Yuma, AZ, we lived in an 8' wide mobile home and had a house full of guys so that they didn't have to eat in the mess hall and we weren't alone in the Yuma desert.

When my parents and then my widowed mother were alive, all of us (spouses, kids and DGCs) gathered at my mother's home for a casual supper. For a while my late MIL also came. Even the families Mom provided daycare for came.

One year my older brother was making a wooden craft gift for Mom which was to include close-ups of faces of all the grands. His wife, who could be quite ''snippy'' on many occasions, informed one of the younger little girls that she was only taking pictures of the ''real'' grandchildren. The child was heart-broken to learn that someone didn't know that she was a real grandchild, too. She didn't know that Mom wasn't related to her biologically because, in spite of the fact that she was a daycare child, my mom answered to 'Grandma' whenever any of the children addressed her.

When my sister, who had 3 step-kids and none of her own, discovered the crying child and the cause of the tears, she pointed out to snippy SIL that the only children present who were ""REAL'' grandchildren were my 2 DDs. All the others were step-grands and SIL's husband was my mom's step-son so that definitely left her kids out, too!!!!

We also used to draw names for Christmas gifting among the siblings and spouses after the Thanksgiving meal and the next generation also drew names because we'd gotten to be so many. One year my older brother volunteered to write out the list of names for the drawing. It was a blind draw, of course, and was moving along quite efficiently until same snippy SIL asked if someone would trade with her because she'd gotten her DH's name. Then all kinds of laughter broke out as we each announced that she couldn't have his name because we did!!!!!
Needless to say, we never let him handle that task again. LOLOLOL

Sadly, those times and joyous fellowship are long gone now. I'm the eldest of the surviving siblings and we are scattered from NE Ohio to near the St. Louis, MO, area to the high desert in Colorado. Snippy SIL is gone, too; however, younger brother has acquired one of his own. Fortunately she moved to Colorado.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> I had a 2 hour nap this afternoon, and am reading a Nora Roberts book. Have also finished a pair of fingerless mittens for Kelly for Christmas.
> 
> In your winters, I know she'll appreciate the gloves. Which Nora Roberts book are you reading? I've read her latest one that's the beginning of a trilogy...now have to wait MONTHS for the next one. I enjoy almost everything she writes.
> JuneK


The Inn Boone books trilogy #2- I read one of them quite awhile ago so am going to check with the library to see if I can get the others. I like her books - not too involved or deep but I enjoy them. Did you read the series of the Wedding Business? It is good too. they are wedding planners?

I watched a day of Jane Austin today on TV between curling games-and walking the mall, and sleeping -- missed a lot of them but have seen them all over the years- switching back and for to see the scores.

I love all the Jane austen books and the tv movies are excellent.

Still very cold but the wind has died down a bit. it never howls, or rarely but even a breeze can lower the temps by a lot.

I see that Downton Abbey #4 starts in January up here. Looking forward to the next one. I have decided to cut back a lot of my work on the workshops -- still will have them but won't put the same amount of hands on work.

They are pretty well able to work on their own, especially with teachers like the teaparty teachers who know the routine so well and all the repeat students. I am very proud of the workshops but don't have the will to carry on at the same level --


----------



## AZ Sticks

Patches39 said:


> Oh you know my heart, will hold that though. :-D


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thank you for sharing this with us Joy. Isn't it funny how things that seem so serious can take on a different slant when told to others? I love that Christmas Eve was an open house of sorts... Were there special soups or did they change? It is great that your sister put your snippy sil in her place! Your mom had her hands full back then! You are now making new memories and you will be the one making and sharing the soup!


jheiens said:


> We always have guests for Christmas Eve supper. Some years we've had nearly 40 people; other years there may be only 4-8 guests. It all depends on where we are and who has no family near or is entirely alone. Some years I've made up to 3 kinds of homemade soups in order to accommodate the numbers or the dietary restrictions. Sometimes some guests volunteered to contribute to the meal.
> 
> It was casual dining and folks came and went as their schedules allowed. We had a large Victorian house and diners sat wherever they were comfortable, but the dining table was full of food and candles on a large mirror. In some communities, DH played Santa on those evenings, too. Some guests went on to other family gatherings or Christmas Eve services, but they didn't have to cook for their family after working all day. Some of them had never had children and some were surviving spouses.
> 
> Some years, depending on duty stations for DH, we would have a houseful of single enlistees who wouldn't get home until the New Year, so they came to eat with us. At MCAS Yuma, AZ, we lived in an 8' wide mobile home and had a house full of guys so that they didn't have to eat in the mess hall and we weren't alone in the Yuma desert.
> 
> When my parents and then my widowed mother were alive, all of us (spouses, kids and DGCs) gathered at my mother's home for a casual supper. For a while my late MIL also came. Even the families Mom provided daycare for came.
> 
> One year my older brother was making a wooden craft gift for Mom which was to include close-ups of faces of all the grands. His wife, who could be quite ''snippy'' on many occasions, informed one of the younger little girls that she was only taking pictures of the ''real'' grandchildren. The child was heart-broken to learn that someone didn't know that she was a real grandchild, too. She didn't know that Mom wasn't related to her biologically because, in spite of the fact that she was a daycare child, my mom answered to 'Grandma' whenever any of the children addressed her.
> 
> When my sister, who had 3 step-kids and none of her own, discovered the crying child and the cause of the tears, she pointed out to snippy SIL that the only children present who were ""REAL'' grandchildren were my 2 DDs. All the others were step-grands and SIL's husband was my mom's step-son so that definitely left her kids out, too!!!!
> 
> We also used to draw names for Christmas gifting among the siblings and spouses after the Thanksgiving meal and the next generation also drew names because we'd gotten to be so many. One year my older brother volunteered to write out the list of names for the drawing. It was a blind draw, of course, and was moving along quite efficiently until same snippy SIL asked if someone would trade with her because she'd gotten her DH's name. Then all kinds of laughter broke out as we each announced that she couldn't have his name because we did!!!!!
> Needless to say, we never let him handle that task again. LOLOLOL
> 
> Sadly, those times and joyous fellowship are long gone now. I'm the eldest of the surviving siblings and we are scattered from NE Ohio to near the St. Louis, MO, area to the high desert in Colorado. Snippy SIL is gone, too; however, younger brother has acquired one of his own. Fortunately she moved to Colorado.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

thank you Joy for sharing this memory of your family traditions.
What wonderful times you've had sharing the celebration.

quote=jheiens]We always have guests for Christmas Eve supper. Some years we've had nearly 40 people; other years there may be only 4-8 guests. It all depends on where we are and who has no family near or is entirely alone. Some years I've made up to 3 kinds of homemade soups in order to accommodate the numbers or the dietary restrictions. Sometimes some guests volunteered to contribute to the meal.

Ohio Joy[/quote]


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought so too but maybe like the Canadian snowbirds they think they are south now? We have lots of them all summer.
> Check out this Christmas carol,
> Cute.
> http://www.flixxy.com/kids-lip-syncing-a-wonderful-christmas-song.htm
> 
> Puplover, your cowl is beautiful, is it for you or are you making somene happy at Christmas?
> 
> Shirley love your ski jacet, I need to find a new one but haven't seen anything I really like that has been in my size. I'll have t check out the sales after Christmas.
> The tree is up, house decorated & the Christmas cards went out today. If I could get finished shopping I would feel like I had things under control. The plan is to get baking & cabbage rolls done this week.
> Time to get off here & do some knitting.


Oh that was so cute and fun, thank you for sharing the link. :XD: :XD:


----------



## jheiens

AZ Sticks said:


> Thank you for sharing this with us Joy. Isn't it funny how things that seem so serious can take on a different slant when told to others? I love that Christmas Eve was an open house of sorts... Were there special soups or did they change? It is great that your sister put your snippy sil in her place! Your mom had her hands full back then! You are now making new memories and you will be the one making and sharing the soup!


The soups still change, depending on what we're hungry for in the days leading up to Christmas Eve. But we still have the soups. Some years we even have guests. It was customary to continue the open house on Christmas Eve when we first come to NE Ohio.

The little country church we serve in now has an 11 o'clock service on Christmas Eve and we would invite any and all who cared to come for supper. We invited folks for Memorial Day cookouts, for the Fourth, for Labor Day gatherings. And then one day, we realized that there were no reciprocating invitations--for ANY gatherings. So we stopped looking for a social group within the church and moved to those, again, who are far from family or have no family at all.

We've found that this attitude toward outsiders is not limited to this Rust Belt area of NE Ohio. In NE Missouri we encountered some of the same, but not quite so much. In southeast Virginia, the only ''southern hospitality'' we encountered was from a transplanted Yankee from New England or the transplanted wife of the gentleman who built our subdivision. She also was born and raised in Illinois as we were.

We have lived here longer than anywhere else in this country but have discovered that, since we aren't related to anyone but us, we don't have any social connections to anyone. Not even DD#1's DH, who was NOT born in this community but is from the very next community to the north, has any connections here.

I don't mean to sound like I'm having a pity party, but these are my observations.

On the other hand, this lack of social connections leaves us open and available to extend our hospitality to those who were able to join us for Thanksgiving--young families who are struggling against all the things the world is throwing at them to drag them back into loneliness, isolation, addictions, poverty, depression, and more that I probably haven't even thought of yet.

Does that make us better than my neighbors or church family? Of course not!! But it does give us an obligation to look out for those around us who hunger for acceptance and love, for caring ''family'' times and fellowship. DH and I and the young women we've raised have been along some, if not all, those paths above. We saw the loneliness we were living through. Now it is our opportunity to take the hand of a brother or sister who is walking that path now and let them know that they don't have to walk it alone among strangers. I don't want to have to answer for not having used the opportunities God has given us to help another child of His.

Sorry if I'm sounding preachy.

Love you, Ohio Joy


----------



## machriste

AZ Sticks said:


> Happy St. Nicholas Day right back to you!!! Breakfast sounds wonderful - I love the sprinkles!!! Keeping you and Jack close to my heart - and hoping for good results. Stay warm and enjoy your Simon - that is my favorite age!!!!


Thanks for your kind thoughts.


----------



## Pup lover

Thanks for the compliments on the cowl. I borrowed the color choices from Mary. 

I dont pick up mice, thats why I have a DH and 3 sons. Dont do bugs either. If i manage to kill one it stays where ever till one if them is around. Their first clue is if theres a shoe in the middle if a room, it hides said bug so I dont have to see it!

SG so sorry about your friend. {{{Hugs}}}

When I was in middle achool, my mom started getting me an ornament every year so I would have my own collection started when I moved out. I still have a few though they arent real pretty. She brought me a small box this year of some that had been her moms. I started this with my boys when they were small and my DH has taken over getting me one most years anyway. 

Need to make a list of things I need to get done tomorrow. Finally got my packages ready to mail, Daisy gets groomed tomorrow, want to start cookies, usual house cleaning and some knitting time is needed to finish a couple presents. Some will get done some wont.

Think I'm going to try Kate and Darowils 5/2 diet. I need to get a few pounds off, not willing to completelt give up pasta n potatoes though lol.

Hope you all have a good night/day.

Prayers n hugs


----------



## purl2diva

AZ Sticks said:


> That makes me laugh about the rabbit ears- And I wish we didn't have remotes... that's part of the problem...one for the tv and one for the dvd and on and on. And Alan has a computer hooked up to the tv so we either watch the antenna or online! Way too complicated and too much work for this girl. I'd rather read a book or knit!


We have the same situation at our house and I feel exactly as you do.


----------



## Poledra65

machriste said:


> Happy St. Nicholas Day, everyone. Hope no one found any coal in his/her shoes! Since my oldest is a Nikolai, we always celebrated this day when the kids were small--a special breakfast (tapioca pudding with whipped cream and colored "sprinkles", cranberry juice and sweet rolls. ) There was also a small gift for each and NO COAL in the shoes. When the kids were in college, i would send them a bottle of sprinkles and a pkg. of tapioca pudding. We now have moved the above menu to Christmas Day breakfast with the addition of an egg bake.
> 
> Sam, again thanks for all the delicious recipes and the helpful hints. As cold as it gets in MN, the heat really dries us out.
> 
> Love your tree AZ Sticks.
> 
> Dear partner Jack had his last scheduled chemo today. PET scan coming up and then we'll learn how things are and what lies ahead. My reward afterward was a few hours with two yr+ grandson, Simon. He put up quite an argument about keeping his mittens on when we were outside.


Hope that Jacks PET comes clear. Poor Simon, you know they just seem to hate wearing mittens at that age don't they? lol
Oh and wonderful traditions, love hearing them.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> I think if I found a dead or alive mouse in my house I would probably scream so loud that Santa would hear me up at the north pole and then I would most likely pass out.


I'm right there with you sister. :x


----------



## Poledra65

jheiens said:


> The soups still change, depending on what we're hungry for in the days leading up to Christmas Eve. But we still have the soups. Some years we even have guests. It was customary to continue the open house on Christmas Eve when we first come to NE Ohio.
> 
> The little country church we serve in now has an 11 o'clock service on Christmas Eve and we would invite any and all who cared to come for supper. We invited folks for Memorial Day cookouts, for the Fourth, for Labor Day gatherings. And then one day, we realized that there were no reciprocating invitations--for ANY gatherings. So we stopped looking for a social group within the church and moved to those, again, who are far from family or have no family at all.
> 
> We've found that this attitude toward outsiders is not limited to this Rust Belt area of NE Ohio. In NE Missouri we encountered some of the same, but not quite so much. In southeast Virginia, the only ''southern hospitality'' we encountered was from a transplanted Yankee from New England or the transplanted wife of the gentleman who built our subdivision. She also was born and raised in Illinois as we were.
> 
> We have lived here longer than anywhere else in this country but have discovered that, since we aren't related to anyone but us, we don't have any social connections to anyone. Not even DD#1's DH, who was NOT born in this community but is from the very next community to the north, has any connections here.
> 
> I don't mean to sound like I'm having a pity party, but these are my observations.
> 
> On the other hand, this lack of social connections leaves us open and available to extend our hospitality to those who were able to join us for Thanksgiving--young families who are struggling against all the things the world is throwing at them to drag them back into loneliness, isolation, addictions, poverty, depression, and more that I probably haven't even thought of yet.
> 
> Does that make us better than my neighbors or church family? Of course not!! But it does give us an obligation to look out for those around us who hunger for acceptance and love, for caring ''family'' times and fellowship. DH and I and the young women we've raised have been along some, if not all, those paths above. We saw the loneliness we were living through. Now it is our opportunity to take the hand of a brother or sister who is walking that path now and let them know that they don't have to walk it alone among strangers. I don't want to have to answer for not having used the opportunities God has given us to help another child of His.
> 
> Sorry if I'm sounding preachy.
> 
> Love you, Ohio Joy


No, not preachy at all, you are what Christmas is all about, and you keep that all year long, you are someone to be inspired by. Thank you. love and hugs.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Joy, you are obviously a very caring person making the holidays better for lonely poeple. that is wonderful. 
When I was young the holidays were such great fun, probably not for mom who did the cooking, both my parents were the youngest in their families, Dad had 6 siblings, Mom had 9 & both grandpas lived with us so everyone came to our house during the holidays. My dad died when I was 7 & mom remarried, we continued to have these family gatherings until I was 13 when we moved from Ontario to Saskatchewan.
Our first Christmas here didn't even feel like Christmas, I missed the relatives so much.
Since I have been married & my mom passed away 30 yrs ago, I have always had Christmas as I am the oldest & for many years was the only one with kids, I have only 1 brother & 1 sister. My husband has alot of cousins who live nearby so we always have them for a meal just before or after Christmas depending on everyone plans. with so many people around it once again feels like Christmas should.


----------



## martina

Poledra65 said:


> No, not preachy at all, you are what Christmas is all about, and you keep that all year long, you are someone to be inspired by. Thank you. love and hugs.


Definitely


----------



## sassafras123

Poledra65 said:


> Hope that Jacks PET comes clear. Poor Simon, you know they just seem to hate wearing mittens at that age don't they? lol
> Oh and wonderful traditions, love hearing them.


Hope so too.
Gwen, RookieRetiree, KateB, TNS, Bonnie, Angora, AZ, Kaye, Julie thank you for compliments re pix. Yes Julie they both go to Waldorf school
Angora sending healing energy and prayers for more energy for you.
AZ lovely Christmas tree.


----------



## martina

Designer1234
Still very cold but the wind has died down a bit. it never howls said:


> You must only do what you feel comfortable with doing, and not push yourself as you alone know your own limits. Take care of yourself, it is sensible not selfish.


----------



## Cashmeregma

AZ Sticks said:


> It is supposed to be down in the 20's tonight - when I got up this morning it was 19F......I had hummingbirds coming to my office window and staring in this morning - they seem to think that I should be out there thawing out their feeders!! They are just going to have to wait. I wanted to put a picture of our Christmas Tree on to share with all of you - so I am going to attach it to this post -


So lovely AZ. Thank you for sharing.
Just can't believe how cold you are. Poor little hummingbirds had better think about heading across the border.


----------



## Poledra65

Good night everybody, sweet dreams and hugs.


----------



## AZ Sticks

jheiens said:


> On the other hand, this lack of social connections leaves us open and available to extend our hospitality to those who were able to join us for Thanksgiving--Now it is our opportunity to take the hand of a brother or sister who is walking that path now and let them know that they don't have to walk it alone among strangers. I don't want to have to answer for not having used the opportunities God has given us to help another child of His.
> 
> Sorry if I'm sounding preachy.
> 
> Love you, Ohio Joy


Not preachy- and I do know what you mean about connections. I admire you and your family for your outreach to others that are on their own. Luv-AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks

purl2diva said:


> We have the same situation at our house and I feel exactly as you do.


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Angora1 said:


> So lovely AZ. Thank you for sharing.
> Just can't believe how cold you are. Poor little hummingbirds had better think about heading across the border.


 :lol:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Poledra65 said:


> Good night everybody, sweet dreams and hugs.


Sleep tight!


----------



## sugarsugar

Here I am.... Oh Sam... can I have an extra week till Christmas, 18 days!! :shock: Not ready yet. LOL
I am off to catch up on the last TP. Back soon.


----------



## sugarsugar

I just want to clarify something....

A few days ago I posted that I had been flat out... I see some people have took this as I havent been well. :shock:  This is one of those cases of differences in language... I meant that I had been really very busy, non stop.... as in a racing car can go flat out, very very fast. LOL :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

P.S. Thank you anyway for all your kind wishes. What a wonderful family. HUGS EVERYONE


----------



## PurpleFi

sugarsugar said:


> P.S. Thank you anyway for all your kind wishes. What a wonderful family. HUGS EVERYONE


Hi Sugar, sending you big hugs. GKs send big hugs too.


----------



## ptofValerie

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh Bonnie - so young to lose your dad and mom. I hope that your step-dad was good to you and a part of your life. Yes it is always harder when the loss is around the holidays because you are "supposed" to be joyful. But the anniversaries very rarely pass without a thought no matter what time of year.... big hugs to you - I'm so glad you are here with us. luv-AZ


My dear husband, George died 6 years ago this coming 27th Dec. He had been ill and in May of 2007, his consultant didn't expect that George would live more than a couple of months. The time from May to December was so precious. He was able to walk our elder daughter down the aisle and we had a holiday that September. He enjoyed a party at our younger daughter's home on 26th and died in his sleep in the early hours on 27th. I will always be grateful to God for his gentle passing. George loved Christmas. He did various charity events for years and it was his delight to make up our daughters' Christmas stockings. Decorating the tree was a pleasure he shared with the girls. I could write volumes about his love of Christmas and especially our annual visit to the carol service in St. Ann's cathedral each Christmas Eve. For us, Christmas will always be enriched with these memories so we won't be sad. Christmas is too wonderful for sadness.


----------



## sugarsugar

AZ Sticks said:


> It is supposed to be down in the 20's tonight - when I got up this morning it was 19F......I had hummingbirds coming to my office window and staring in this morning - they seem to think that I should be out there thawing out their feeders!! They are just going to have to wait. I wanted to put a picture of our Christmas Tree on to share with all of you - so I am going to attach it to this post -


You tree is very nice.

I still havent put up decorations... yet. :thumbdown:


----------



## TNS

Bonnie7591 said:


> I lost my dad to a massive stoke when he was 48 & I was 7, he took sick Dec 23 & died the 27th. Mom died of cancer at 57, if I live 1 more year I will out live both. My step-dad lived to 78 but died Christmas eve. i hate when people die at Christmas, other times of the year the anniversary can ass & you may not think of it but when it s right at Christmas you are always reminded.


Yes, it's always difficult. My mum died at Christmas, on my dad's birthday, so we always are extra aware of the date. Unfortunately for us in the northern hemisphere more deaths occur in winter so I suppose that means many of us will have lost dear ones around Christmas. I try to recall all the good memories but I still miss her so much. Mums are irreplaceable.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey and not quite so cold Surrey. Just having breakfast with the gks. Lovely lazy Saturday morning. Little Madam will be off to ballet soon and GS wants to stay another night.

Have not done catch up but will at some point,

Healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.

Meanwhile Friday photos.....


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sugar, sending you big hugs. GKs send big hugs too.


Hi there, thanks for the hugs. Did you read my post just above yours? I am well, I am fine, I didnt even think that anyone would misunderstand my... I have been flat out.   
How are you doing? Cold?
We had a lovely sunny day 23c today. I can share the sunshine with you again. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

TNS said:


> Yes, it's always difficult. My mum died at Christmas, on my dad's birthday, so we always are extra aware of the date. Unfortunately for us in the northern hemisphere more deaths occur in winter so I suppose that means many of us will have lost dear ones around Christmas. I try to recall all the good memories but I still miss her so much. Mums are irreplaceable.


My Dad died just before Christmas and my daughter chose that as her wedding day two years later, so it is a happy time for us. My daughter has now been married ten years and given me two wonderful grandchildren. x


----------



## PurpleFi

sugarsugar said:


> Hi there, thanks for the hugs. Did you read my post just above yours? I am well, I am fine, I didnt even think that anyone would misunderstand my... I have been flat out.
> How are you doing? Cold?
> We had a lovely sunny day 23c today. I can share the sunshine with you again. :thumbup:


Being flat out here means busy too. Glad you are ok, but slow down a bit and don't forget to breath. Not quite so cold today, but staying in. I HAVE to beat GS at Scrabble!


----------



## Kathleendoris

ptofValerie said:


> My dear husband, George died 6 years ago this coming 27th Dec. He had been ill and in May of 2007, his consultant didn't expect that George would live more than a couple of months. The time from May to December was so precious. He was able to walk our elder daughter down the aisle and we had a holiday that September. He enjoyed a party at our younger daughter's home on 26th and died in his sleep in the early hours on 27th. I will always be grateful to God for his gentle passing. George loved Christmas. He did various charity events for years and it was his delight to make up our daughters' Christmas stockings. Decorating the tree was a pleasure he shared with the girls. I could write volumes about his love of Christmas and especially our annual visit to the carol service in St. Ann's cathedral each Christmas Eve. For us, Christmas will always be enriched with these memories so we won't be sad. Christmas is too wonderful for sadness.


I am so happy for you that you were able to have that final Christmas together and store up so many happy memories. I have always seen the loss of loved ones at this time of year (and I suppose most of us have experienced it), as particularly sad, but you do make me see that it can also be a positive thing.

I hope you will be able to continue the tradition, and have a wonderful time again this year, despite the broken wrist.


----------



## Kathleendoris

I have been busy this morning making mince pies. I usually make a large quantity to freeze, but I don't think any of these will make it to the freezer, as we are expecting daughters and grandchildren over soon, to 'help' with decorating the tree. They will certainly expect to be suitably rewarded!


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and not quite so cold Surrey. Just having breakfast with the gks. Lovely lazy Saturday morning. Little Madam will be off to ballet soon and GS wants to stay another night.
> 
> Have not done catch up but will at some point,
> 
> Healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Meanwhile Friday photos.....


Beautiful, leaves always did like the colors, would like to have yarn like that. :-D


----------



## Patches39

Kathleendoris said:


> I have been busy this morning making mince pies. I usually make a large quantity to freeze, but I don't think any of these will make it to the freezer, as we are expecting daughters and grandchildren over soon, to 'help' with decorating the tree. They will certainly expect to be suitably rewarded!


YUMMY


----------



## Patches39

fell asleep and just woke up. must have been really tired yesterday. LOL but up now and should put on the coffee before my shower. so pray all have a blessed day, may the memories bring peace and joy for the furture. sending healing blessing to all. talk later :-D


----------



## KateB

It is very pretty! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Bonnie - those kids were really good! So funny. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> thank you Joy for sharing this memory of your family traditions.
> What wonderful times you've had sharing the celebration.
> 
> Ditto.


----------



## KateB

jheiens said:


> The soups still change, depending on what we're hungry for in the days leading up to Christmas Eve. But we still have the soups. Some years we even have guests. It was customary to continue the open house on Christmas Eve when we first come to NE Ohio.
> 
> The little country church we serve in now has an 11 o'clock service on Christmas Eve and we would invite any and all who cared to come for supper. We invited folks for Memorial Day cookouts, for the Fourth, for Labor Day gatherings. And then one day, we realized that there were no reciprocating invitations--for ANY gatherings. So we stopped looking for a social group within the church and moved to those, again, who are far from family or have no family at all.
> 
> We've found that this attitude toward outsiders is not limited to this Rust Belt area of NE Ohio. In NE Missouri we encountered some of the same, but not quite so much. In southeast Virginia, the only ''southern hospitality'' we encountered was from a transplanted Yankee from New England or the transplanted wife of the gentleman who built our subdivision. She also was born and raised in Illinois as we were.
> 
> We have lived here longer than anywhere else in this country but have discovered that, since we aren't related to anyone but us, we don't have any social connections to anyone. Not even DD#1's DH, who was NOT born in this community but is from the very next community to the north, has any connections here.
> 
> I don't mean to sound like I'm having a pity party, but these are my observations.
> 
> On the other hand, this lack of social connections leaves us open and available to extend our hospitality to those who were able to join us for Thanksgiving--young families who are struggling against all the things the world is throwing at them to drag them back into loneliness, isolation, addictions, poverty, depression, and more that I probably haven't even thought of yet.
> 
> Does that make us better than my neighbors or church family? Of course not!! But it does give us an obligation to look out for those around us who hunger for acceptance and love, for caring ''family'' times and fellowship. DH and I and the young women we've raised have been along some, if not all, those paths above. We saw the loneliness we were living through. Now it is our opportunity to take the hand of a brother or sister who is walking that path now and let them know that they don't have to walk it alone among strangers. I don't want to have to answer for not having used the opportunities God has given us to help another child of His.
> 
> Sorry if I'm sounding preachy.
> 
> Love you, Ohio Joy


Not in the slightest preachy! The only thing I disagree with you on is, " Does that make us better than my neighbors or church family? Of course not!! "......I would say it DOES! I wish everyone had your attitude. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and not quite so cold Surrey. Just having breakfast with the gks. Lovely lazy Saturday morning. Little Madam will be off to ballet soon and GS wants to stay another night.
> 
> Have not done catch up but will at some point,
> 
> Healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Meanwhile Friday photos.....


What does he do with the leaves?


----------



## darowil

Well I've read todays TP.
And now I think it must be about time for bed.
Today at the Guild I got extra raffle tickets as we didn't charge admission for this week. I managed three of the 11 prizes! I kept two and gave one away- knew that one would be wanted by one of the other members and as at that stage I had one large lot of yarn I figured I would give it to him. And then I got the last ball left- a lace weight acrylic/mohair. No longer can I say I never win anything that is 6 now I think from the Guild- never anywhere else though (mind you as a general rule I never get raffle tickets or lotto tickets so I guess thats one reason why I don't win!). As if I needed to add to my stash!

Won't be around tomorrow. During the day Maryanne and I are going to the cricket- which is again going very nicely for Australia- and I can't say I'm sorry for you English supporters! We may manage to see us win though I doubt it- think it will be Monday.
And then in the evening we have people coming for a quick meal (though I may still be at the cricket!) and then going to the churches carol service. This is held in the Town Hall and is a big high quality show. So I will probably see you next on Monday sometime.


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> Well I've read todays TP.
> And now I think it must be about time for bed.
> Today at the Guild I got extra raffle tickets as we didn't charge admission for this week. I managed three of the 11 prizes! I kept two and gave one away- knew that one would be wanted by one of the other members and as at that stage I had one large lot of yarn I figured I would give it to him. And then I got the last ball left- a lace weight acrylic/mohair. No longer can I say I never win anything that is 6 now I think from the Guild- never anywhere else though (mind you as a general rule I never get raffle tickets or lotto tickets so I guess thats one reason why I don't win!). As if I needed to add to my stash!
> 
> Won't be around tomorrow. During the day Maryanne and I are going to the cricket- which is again going very nicely for Australia- and I can't say I'm sorry for you English supporters! We may manage to see us win though I doubt it- think it will be Monday.
> And then in the evening we have people coming for a quick meal (though I may still be at the cricket!) and then going to the churches carol service. This is held in the Town Hall and is a big high quality show. So I will probably see you next on Monday sometime.


Enjoy!


----------



## TNS

PurpleFi said:


> My Dad died just before Christmas and my daughter chose that as her wedding day two years later, so it is a happy time for us. My daughter has now been married ten years and given me two wonderful grandchildren. x


That's lovely as now it has become a happy day too.


----------



## TNS

Kathleendoris said:


> I have been busy this morning making mince pies. I usually make a large quantity to freeze, but I don't think any of these will make it to the freezer, as we are expecting daughters and grandchildren over soon, to 'help' with decorating the tree. They will certainly expect to be suitably rewarded!


Yummy, they look so very tempting! Have a lovely time with your Multi generation decorating.


----------



## Lurker 2

ptofValerie said:


> My dear husband, George died 6 years ago this coming 27th Dec. He had been ill and in May of 2007, his consultant didn't expect that George would live more than a couple of months. The time from May to December was so precious. He was able to walk our elder daughter down the aisle and we had a holiday that September. He enjoyed a party at our younger daughter's home on 26th and died in his sleep in the early hours on 27th. I will always be grateful to God for his gentle passing. George loved Christmas. He did various charity events for years and it was his delight to make up our daughters' Christmas stockings. Decorating the tree was a pleasure he shared with the girls. I could write volumes about his love of Christmas and especially our annual visit to the carol service in St. Ann's cathedral each Christmas Eve. For us, Christmas will always be enriched with these memories so we won't be sad. Christmas is too wonderful for sadness.


What wonderful memories! Thanks for sharing, Valerie.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and not quite so cold Surrey. Just having breakfast with the gks. Lovely lazy Saturday morning. Little Madam will be off to ballet soon and GS wants to stay another night.
> 
> Have not done catch up but will at some point,
> 
> Healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Meanwhile Friday photos.....


does Mr P. create lots of leaf mold? It would seem the obvious thing to be doing when you have so many!


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> I have been busy this morning making mince pies. I usually make a large quantity to freeze, but I don't think any of these will make it to the freezer, as we are expecting daughters and grandchildren over soon, to 'help' with decorating the tree. They will certainly expect to be suitably rewarded!


I can smell them from here! They would have to be one of my very favourite Christmas treats- maybe I will make some mincemeat, will have to see how many bills come in before Tuesday of next week- then I also have to put together my Christmas offering for the family in Christchurch. Still got to work that one out. I saw a jigsaw puzzle that would have been great for the DGS but waited too long, unfortunately.


----------



## jknappva

AZ Sticks said:


> Thank goodness your boys can put that in the past - it is awfully young to lose either a father or husband. My first husband and the father to my kids passed away when he was 56 and they were at a tough age to find themselves without a Dad. My daughter has always been very close to Alan and lived with us as a teen, so she did have him. My son was older and never was much interested in having a relationship with Alan. He and his Dad were roommates until he passed away and it has been very hard for my son. We just have to keep going forward - what is the alternative??? luv to you June.


Life goes on but I was a 'daddy's girl' so it was even more difficult. But I had a baby sister who was only 8 months old when he died...she never had a chance to know what a wonderful father he was.
Thank You,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> I lost my dad to a massive stoke when he was 48 & I was 7, he took sick Dec 23 & died the 27th. Mom died of cancer at 57, if I live 1 more year I will out live both. My step-dad lived to 78 but died Christmas eve. i hate when people die at Christmas, other times of the year the anniversary can ass & you may not think of it but when it s right at Christmas you are always reminded.


It's always difficult to lose a parent but to lose any loved one at the Christmas season is worse....it puts sadness in what should be a happy occasion.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Dear partner Jack had his last scheduled chemo today. PET scan coming up and then we'll learn how things are and what lies ahead. My reward afterward was a few hours with two yr+ grandson, Simon. He put up quite an argument about keeping his mittens on when we were outside.[/quote]

Praying that his PET scan shows his cancer free!!
IF he's like most 2 yr.olds, he's at that "NO" stage about everything!
JuneK


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> Love goes on but I was a 'daddy's girl' so it was even more difficult. But I had a baby sister who was only 8 months old when he died...she never had a chance to know what a wonderful father he was.
> Thank You,
> JuneK


My youngest brother was only 2 so he has no memories. My youngest sister was 5 the day he died and so she had very few memories of him either.


----------



## darowil

Just a quick visit to post photos which I took earlier in the day.
One is my advent scarf, 1/4 done. Still up to date- but not getting much else done. After this weekend I must sort out what must be done for Christmas.


----------



## Grandmapaula

Good morning (or afternoon or evening), everyone!! Only have a minute to drop in and say Hello. My 2 daughters and I are off in a little while for our annual wine trip around Seneca Lake. We've been doing this for several years - we buy our tickets the day they go on sale in October and we always have a wonderful time. Wine and food pairings at all the participating wineries and we end up with a grapevine wreath and an ornament from each winery. We also spend way too much money - but we have lots of yummy wines to bring home! Well, better go jump in the shower and get some breakfast - can't drink wine on an empty tummy. I'll check in and catch up when I get home. Love and prayers for all, Paula


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> The Inn Boone books trilogy #2- I read one of them quite awhile ago so am going to check with the library to see if I can get the others. I like her books - not too involved or deep but I enjoy them. Did you read the series of the Wedding Business? It is good too. they are wedding planners?
> 
> I've read all of Nora Roberts' books except the one several years ago about a female forest fireworker. Did NOT like the personality of the lead character. There are 3 of the Inn Boone books so you're 2/3 of the way.
> Her single published this past spring, "The Witness" was excellent. In fact, I re-read it after a couple of months.
> Glad to hear the weather might be getting a little better.
> Stay warm!! Our warm weather is over for a while...it's 47F with a wind chill of 40F but that's +40F,not below 0 so it's still much warmer than you are. But after a high yesterday of 79F, it feels a little chilly!
> Hugs to you and Pat,
> JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Sorry if I'm sounding preachy.

Love you, Ohio Joy[/quote]

You don't sound preachy at all, Joy. You've assured your place in heaven. It's wonderful that you're making a community of those who need friendly connections when so far from their original homes.
Hugs, Sister of my heart.

JuneK


----------



## darowil

And now for my mug- and withthis I will even post some photos- I have these on my computer.
The Blue Mountains to the east of Sydney. This mug comes from a week I spent there with Mum. The mug doesn't get used often- the first time I went to use it I dropped it on a cement floor and all that happened was that the handle broke off in pieces butthe mug itslef was not not damaged.
They are a beutiful part of Sydney renowed for the lovley scenery. It was a few years ago so Mum joine dme in a number of walks, other days I went without her. But we also utravelled to different areas by bus and used the tourist train- steepest inthe world and the skyway.
Now for patience as a post a number of photos.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and not quite so cold Surrey. Just having breakfast with the gks. Lovely lazy Saturday morning. Little Madam will be off to ballet soon and GS wants to stay another night.
> 
> Have not done catch up but will at some point,
> 
> Healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Meanwhile Friday photos.....


How wonderful to finally see a picture of Mr. P in his natural setting, your lovely garden....the leaves are making a grand showing.
Enjoy your Sat.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Just a quick visit to post photos which I took earlier in the day.
> One is my advent scarf, 1/4 done. Still up to date- but not getting much else done. After this weekend I must sort out what must be done for Christmas.


I love your advent scarf it is looking lovely.


----------



## jheiens

Bonnie, I am so glad that you've found the 'Christmas spirit' again in your family activities. They are special times, aren't they?

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

Love and hugs to you, also, Kaye. You're making me blush again with the compliments. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from an overcast Great Bend. It is -2.2c/ 28f at 07:52. 
The kids woke up to the smell of pancakes, bacon, eggs and hash browns. The snow is gently falling right on que of when they said it would start. 

This mornings' coffee is served. 

Gentle healing hugs for all those in need.


----------



## NanaCaren

Kathleendoris said:


> I have been busy this morning making mince pies. I usually make a large quantity to freeze, but I don't think any of these will make it to the freezer, as we are expecting daughters and grandchildren over soon, to 'help' with decorating the tree. They will certainly expect to be suitably rewarded!


OH those look sooo yummy, I imagine they will not last long.


----------



## Pup lover

Hope the PET scan coomes out clear!

Darowil, love your scarf. What delicate work.

A website I belong to Goodreads had some giveaways, I entered and won a book! I do enter things like that and havent won anything for years. I really like their website, you can get reviews from every day people who read the book, you can list all if the books you have read, I get confused sometimes if I've read a book or not if its something I read a long time ago. 

Only 9f windchill of -1f thankfully I dont have to go out till this afternoon. Lots to do need to get moving, enjoy your day!


----------



## gagesmom

Going on 8:20 am here and I am up and out of bed. Went to bed early last night and slept the night through. At this moment my head feels better, but my throat feels worse. A few minutes ago I was looking out the door and there were some pretty fat snow flakes coming down but they seem to have stopped already. I am certain that last year we had snow by now.


----------



## darowil

Pup lover said:


> Darowil, love your scarf. What delicate work.


It's our 3 ply which is between a laceweight and a fingering- used to be used for baby clothes all the time so I knitted this weight often in my younger years as I did a lot of baby knitting while I ws learning to knit.
Looking at the time this was posted and the one with the mugs it took about 40 minutes to download the photos! And now I really must go to bed. So really is likely to be MOnday now before I am back (well Monday for me as it now Sunday morning- exactly 12midnight).


----------



## flyty1n

The advent scarf is outstandingly beautiful. Thanks for sharing. It is a nasty, cold day here with snow coming down and we are going to have a mighty storm before the day is out, according to the weatherman. He has been right on this past month. I am hoping that those who are homeless are in the newly opened extra shelter as it is too cold now for "man or beast."


----------



## gagesmom

Will be back later on, have housework to do, tree to finish decorating, dishes, vaccum, etc.


----------



## Cashmeregma

ptofValerie said:


> My dear husband, George died 6 years ago this coming 27th Dec. He had been ill and in May of 2007, his consultant didn't expect that George would live more than a couple of months. The time from May to December was so precious. He was able to walk our elder daughter down the aisle and we had a holiday that September. He enjoyed a party at our younger daughter's home on 26th and died in his sleep in the early hours on 27th. I will always be grateful to God for his gentle passing. George loved Christmas. He did various charity events for years and it was his delight to make up our daughters' Christmas stockings. Decorating the tree was a pleasure he shared with the girls. I could write volumes about his love of Christmas and especially our annual visit to the carol service in St. Ann's cathedral each Christmas Eve. For us, Christmas will always be enriched with these memories so we won't be sad. Christmas is too wonderful for sadness.


So glad you were able to have such precious moments with family and together. Love it that Christmas has special memories that enrich your life. That is a nice heritage he left you. I hope I can be like you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> Yes, it's always difficult. My mum died at Christmas, on my dad's birthday, so we always are extra aware of the date. Unfortunately for us in the northern hemisphere more deaths occur in winter so I suppose that means many of us will have lost dear ones around Christmas. I try to recall all the good memories but I still miss her so much. Mums are irreplaceable.


Hugs and wonderful memories of your Mum. The urge to pick up the phone and call is always there according to my Mum, who still wants to talk to her mother and she is 87.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and not quite so cold Surrey. Just having breakfast with the gks. Lovely lazy Saturday morning. Little Madam will be off to ballet soon and GS wants to stay another night.
> 
> Have not done catch up but will at some point,
> 
> Healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Meanwhile Friday photos.....


Good afternoon lazy mornings are so nice. Sara stayed out last night so I had her three this morning made them a nice breakfast.Which was eaten with gusto.

Nice to see Mr.P in the garden, even if it is picking up leaves. 
I'm working on catch up as well, not doing a very good job of it though.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and not quite so cold Surrey. Just having breakfast with the gks. Lovely lazy Saturday morning. Little Madam will be off to ballet soon and GS wants to stay another night.
> 
> Have not done catch up but will at some point,
> 
> Healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Meanwhile Friday photos.....


Gorgeous colors Purple and sunny days. Mr. P takes a grand photo. What a handsome couple you are.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sugarsugar said:


> Hi there, thanks for the hugs. Did you read my post just above yours? I am well, I am fine, I didnt even think that anyone would misunderstand my... I have been flat out.
> How are you doing? Cold?
> We had a lovely sunny day 23c today. I can share the sunshine with you again. :thumbup:


Sugar, so glad you are flat out BUSY and not flat out in bed. LOL We are continually learning on here. Not as funny as some of our language barrier incidents, but still funny.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> My Dad died just before Christmas and my daughter chose that as her wedding day two years later, so it is a happy time for us. My daughter has now been married ten years and given me two wonderful grandchildren. x


What a special way to honor him. It is quite an honor to have him remembered with joy and now 10 yrs. and 2 wonderful grandchildren. I'm sure he has a wink for all of you from the edge of a cloud when you remember him in such a beautiful way.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Patches39 said:


> Beautiful, leaves always did like the colors, would like to have yarn like that. :-D


Me too. I love the autumn colors.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast Great Bend. It is -2.2c/ 28f at 07:52.
> The kids woke up to the smell of pancakes, bacon, eggs and hash browns. The snow is gently falling right on que of when they said it would start.
> 
> This mornings' coffee is served.
> 
> Gentle healing hugs for all those in need.


Even with the snow, I'd love to be at your house for that yummy breakfast and coffee...Thanks for reminding me what I'm missing!
LOL!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Going on 8:20 am here and I am up and out of bed. Went to bed early last night and slept the night through. At this moment my head feels better, but my throat feels worse. A few minutes ago I was looking out the door and there were some pretty fat snow flakes coming down but they seem to have stopped already. I am certain that last year we had snow by now.


You'll have to get something warm and soothing for your sore throat....that's the only time I drink hot tea...as medicine. Sorry to those who love a hot cup of tea...I only drink it as medicine. But it does sooth a sore throat.
JuneK


----------



## angelam

darowil said:


> Just a quick visit to post photos which I took earlier in the day.
> One is my advent scarf, 1/4 done. Still up to date- but not getting much else done. After this weekend I must sort out what must be done for Christmas.


Looking good!


----------



## angelam

darowil said:


> Just a quick visit to post photos which I took earlier in the day.
> One is my advent scarf, 1/4 done. Still up to date- but not getting much else done. After this weekend I must sort out what must be done for Christmas.


Looking good!


----------



## angelam

Grandmapaula said:


> Good morning (or afternoon or evening), everyone!! Only have a minute to drop in and say Hello. My 2 daughters and I are off in a little while for our annual wine trip around Seneca Lake. We've been doing this for several years - we buy our tickets the day they go on sale in October and we always have a wonderful time. Wine and food pairings at all the participating wineries and we end up with a grapevine wreath and an ornament from each winery. We also spend way too much money - but we have lots of yummy wines to bring home! Well, better go jump in the shower and get some breakfast - can't drink wine on an empty tummy. I'll check in and catch up when I get home. Love and prayers for all, Paula


Sounds like a great trip! Who has the misfortune to be the driver?


----------



## Designer1234

Christmas will never be the same for us - although we usually spend it with Kelly and his family- our son Rob died of esophagael cancer on Dec. 13/2009
so this is the 4th Christmas since he passed away. I find it harder and harder to sleep this time of the year -- oh well, this too shall pass.

Since then we don't have the same excitement about Christmas -- but we do have a lovely time with Kelly and Gayle and Gayle's family. That is one thing that will change if they go west -- unless we can get together over Christmas. I will be glad when things are finally settled for them too. I dread them moving but I feel they must do what is best for them. 

It is still bitter cold here -- but supposed to get a bit warmer in the next few days. The condo is in quite a large building and hard to heat after 5 or 6 days of bitter cold weather. I didn't sleep well last night. I seem to sleep well for 4 or 5 nights and then have one when I can't sleep . I think I will go down for a nap now -- Pat is snoozing in the living room so I am going to try to get an hour or two.

I just finished another hat and scarf set -- and Kelly's fingerless mitts are done so I am getting there. We give to Charity rather than exchange large presents with the adults -so I don't have a lot to buy. We put up some decorations but are not having a tree. The last few years we had a little table tree - still might put it up. 

I will catch up later on.


----------



## angelam

darowil said:


> And now for my mug- and withthis I will even post some photos- I have these on my computer.
> The Blue Mountains to the east of Sydney. This mug comes from a week I spent there with Mum. The mug doesn't get used often- the first time I went to use it I dropped it on a cement floor and all that happened was that the handle broke off in pieces butthe mug itslef was not not damaged.
> They are a beutiful part of Sydney renowed for the lovley scenery. It was a few years ago so Mum joine dme in a number of walks, other days I went without her. But we also utravelled to different areas by bus and used the tourist train- steepest inthe world and the skyway.
> Now for patience as a post a number of photos.


Beautiful photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast Great Bend. It is -2.2c/ 28f at 07:52.
> The kids woke up to the smell of pancakes, bacon, eggs and hash browns. The snow is gently falling right on que of when they said it would start.
> 
> This mornings' coffee is served.
> 
> Gentle healing hugs for all those in need.


Lovely breakfast! I'll be right over. Don't get snowed in before I get there!


----------



## angelam

Pup lover said:


> Hope the PET scan coomes out clear!
> 
> Darowil, love your scarf. What delicate work.
> 
> A website I belong to Goodreads had some giveaways, I entered and won a book! I do enter things like that and havent won anything for years. I really like their website, you can get reviews from every day people who read the book, you can list all if the books you have read, I get confused sometimes if I've read a book or not if its something I read a long time ago.
> 
> Only 9f windchill of -1f thankfully I dont have to go out till this afternoon. Lots to do need to get moving, enjoy your day!


If you want a good read - I've just been reading The Island by Victoria Hislop. An easy read but really interesting.


----------



## Patches39

darowil said:


> Just a quick visit to post photos which I took earlier in the day.
> One is my advent scarf, 1/4 done. Still up to date- but not getting much else done. After this weekend I must sort out what must be done for Christmas.


Quite lovely :-D


----------



## purl2diva

Woke up to 5degrees with a windchill of -7. I do have to go out later but will spend most of the day writing Christmas cards and starting to decorate the tree-that is usually a three day affair.

Stay warm or cool as the case might be.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kathleen....What lovely mince pies. Yes, I imagine they didn't make it through the night. :wink: 

Family traditions...In the past mom and dad always invited friends who were out of work or in need over for Christmas Day dinner. We didn't have much but there were lots of us so they figured what difference do a few more make. Nowadays my niece's inlaws do quilting and knitting and hot chocolate and then travel from the country to the city and hand out blankets, mittens, hats and a hot drink to the homeless. They do it at a certain spot each year so people know where to come on Christmas Eve.

Ohio Joy..Love your tradition that you have. So loving and in this day and age, courageous. I am sorry though that your community is not a friendly one. I found it harder in older age to move as by then people are more set in their ways and already have their life-long friends. When I was younger, the children brought us together and people weren't already set with family and friends. From my experience, much harder later on. I noticed it when I moved starting at 49 compared to when I was younger. The lovely thing is that you are turning your scars into stars.

Darowil...Have fun with your DD at the cricket.

June...I don't know which is harder. Missing your dad so or never knowing him. I know when I was suffering so at the loss of mine I heard the saying, would you rather have him in your life and know the pain of missing him or never have known him. I knew I would rather have had the honor of having him in my life. Missing him was still hard but I am learning on here that I can honor him more with the good memories than the pain, but I never knew anything could hurt so much. Now I am ready to concentrate on the special memories I have thanks to those of you who have shared a new way of missing, or celebrating their life.

My real father took off when I was either 6 wks. or 6 months old. Just remember the 6. Tried to find him but he didn't want to be found so I let go of it. Got really hurt in the effort. My uncle and aunt that I lived with were wonderful and I love him and my stepfather like real fathers. I got to have 2 great men in my life instead of just one. Sadly my uncle died in his 50's and my dad in his early 60's. I think I am so fortunate and I now have found love in my heart for all three of these men. Feel sorry for my real dad though as he never got to have ME in his life.:lol: :lol: :lol: Used to blame myself that he left but now I see it as the biggest mistake that HE made. I imagine he is now in the great beyond. Family never wanted me to find him so that made it hard, but I know now they just didn't want me to get hurt. Gotta take the thorns with the roses. Must add that DH is such a blessing in my life. Lots of headaches when we were younger, but he is such a joy to me now. One of the nice things of being older if we are lucky is wisdom.


----------



## Patches39

darowil said:


> And now for my mug- and withthis I will even post some photos- I have these on my computer.
> The Blue Mountains to the east of Sydney. This mug comes from a week I spent there with Mum. The mug doesn't get used often- the first time I went to use it I dropped it on a cement floor and all that happened was that the handle broke off in pieces butthe mug itslef was not not damaged.
> They are a beutiful part of Sydney renowed for the lovley scenery. It was a few years ago so Mum joine dme in a number of walks, other days I went without her. But we also utravelled to different areas by bus and used the tourist train- steepest inthe world and the skyway.
> Now for patience as a post a number of photos.


Awesome, my eyes thank you :-D 
The scarf is coming along nicely. Like it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> does Mr P. create lots of leaf mold? It would seem the obvious thing to be doing when you have so many!


I'm thinking leaf mold is what I think of as compost. Yes the leaves are great for that.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast Great Bend. It is -2.2c/ 28f at 07:52.
> The kids woke up to the smell of pancakes, bacon, eggs and hash browns. The snow is gently falling right on que of when they said it would start.
> 
> This mornings' coffee is served.
> 
> Gentle healing hugs for all those in need.


Lovely breakfast, coffee is perfect, and I am hungry,


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> My youngest brother was only 2 so he has no memories. My youngest sister was 5 the day he died and so she had very few memories of him either.


Sad when the children don't get to even know their father. Guess the hurting of missing is better than the not knowing. Life is not easy. When I was younger I thought life should be perfect but now I know we must treasure those perfect moments because there is lots happening in between. So sad to lose your dad so young.

Darowil, what a gorgeous scarf. Beautiful knitting and looks like quite a challenge.

Bonnie...To have lost both your parents at such young ages. I just can't imagine going through that. I hope you have found hope in the midst of so much sadness you went through.

Gagesmom...Such a busy time of the year to be feeling sick. Hope you can kick it.

PupLover...Another winner...congrats on the book win!

Designer...Losing a child is so hard. No easy way but I know he must be looking down with thankfulness at having such wonderful parents. God did bless his life by giving him YOU!!!
Hope you can stay warm and boy, you are getting lots of knitting done.

Purl2Diva...Just plain toooooo cold. Brrrrr. Dangerous to be out in unless you know what you are doing.

Poledra...What a wonderful way to make your Christmas honor your mother. I'm sure she looks down with joy upon your life and your honoring her.

I need to go search for Pup Lover's cowl unless it is the one from last KTP. Sometimes I miss a few pages, well LOTS of pages. :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Grandmapaula said:


> Good morning (or afternoon or evening), everyone!! Only have a minute to drop in and say Hello. My 2 daughters and I are off in a little while for our annual wine trip around Seneca Lake. We've been doing this for several years - we buy our tickets the day they go on sale in October and we always have a wonderful time. Wine and food pairings at all the participating wineries and we end up with a grapevine wreath and an ornament from each winery. We also spend way too much money - but we have lots of yummy wines to bring home! Well, better go jump in the shower and get some breakfast - can't drink wine on an empty tummy. I'll check in and catch up when I get home. Love and prayers for all, Paula


I have never done this particular wine tour but have done others. Did the Herb and Wine one and got a different herb at each winery and then appropriate wine served with a baked tidbit made with the featured herb.This sounds so lovely and will have to tell DH to plan for it next year.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Inn Boone books trilogy #2- I read one of them quite awhile ago so am going to check with the library to see if I can get the others. I like her books - not too involved or deep but I enjoy them. Did you read the series of the Wedding Business? It is good too. they are wedding planners?
> 
> I've read all of Nora Roberts' books except the one several years ago about a female forest fireworker. Did NOT like the personality of the lead character. There are 3 of the Inn Boone books so you're 2/3 of the way.
> Her single published this past spring, "The Witness" was excellent. In fact, I re-read it after a couple of months.
> Glad to hear the weather might be getting a little better.
> Stay warm!! Our warm weather is over for a while...it's 47F with a wind chill of 40F but that's +40F,not below 0 so it's still much warmer than you are. But after a high yesterday of 79F, it feels a little chilly!
> Hugs to you and Pat,
> JuneK
> 
> 
> 
> It is funny but when you live in the warmer climates you feel 40F like we would 15F probably. I remember when we moved from Canada to Fla., at first it was unbearably hot but then we adjusted to that and found what would have been warm in Canada as quite cold. Even here in the summer the 65f would be cold and yet in winter we would think it was summer weather.
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

ptofValerie said:


> My dear husband, George died 6 years ago this coming 27th Dec. He had been ill and in May of 2007, his consultant didn't expect that George would live more than a couple of months. The time from May to December was so precious. He was able to walk our elder daughter down the aisle and we had a holiday that September. He enjoyed a party at our younger daughter's home on 26th and died in his sleep in the early hours on 27th. I will always be grateful to God for his gentle passing. George loved Christmas. He did various charity events for years and it was his delight to make up our daughters' Christmas stockings. Decorating the tree was a pleasure he shared with the girls. I could write volumes about his love of Christmas and especially our annual visit to the carol service in St. Ann's cathedral each Christmas Eve. For us, Christmas will always be enriched with these memories so we won't be sad. Christmas is too wonderful for sadness.


My mom also passed at Christmas, the 19th, She loved Christmas, was her favorite holiday, I've always tried to remember that and make our Christmas one would make her happy when she's looking down.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> And now for my mug- and withthis I will even post some photos- I have these on my computer.
> The Blue Mountains to the east of Sydney. This mug comes from a week I spent there with Mum. The mug doesn't get used often- the first time I went to use it I dropped it on a cement floor and all that happened was that the handle broke off in pieces butthe mug itslef was not not damaged.
> They are a beutiful part of Sydney renowed for the lovley scenery. It was a few years ago so Mum joine dme in a number of walks, other days I went without her. But we also utravelled to different areas by bus and used the tourist train- steepest inthe world and the skyway.
> Now for patience as a post a number of photos.


Wow, how lovely is that. Just spent my morning vicariously in England and Australia and of course, Great Bend, NY. Beautiful. What lovely experiences you have had with your traveling. Things I will probably never get to see in person. Brave for doing the "steepest" train part.

Congratulations on winning and even sharing the win!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> OH those look sooo yummy, I imagine they will not last long.


Your breakfast looks fit for a King.
Love the reverse hearts.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and not quite so cold Surrey. Just having breakfast with the gks. Lovely lazy Saturday morning. Little Madam will be off to ballet soon and GS wants to stay another night.
> 
> Have not done catch up but will at some point,
> 
> Healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Meanwhile Friday photos.....


Beautiful, Mr. P's looking good also. :thumbup: 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> My Dad died just before Christmas and my daughter chose that as her wedding day two years later, so it is a happy time for us. My daughter has now been married ten years and given me two wonderful grandchildren. x


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Kathleendoris said:


> I have been busy this morning making mince pies. I usually make a large quantity to freeze, but I don't think any of these will make it to the freezer, as we are expecting daughters and grandchildren over soon, to 'help' with decorating the tree. They will certainly expect to be suitably rewarded!


Those look fabulous, can I come decorate your tree too?


----------



## Patches39

Your sharing has taken me to a place I try to avoid, but love hearing how you have dealt with it and turned it around,  you are special people, thanks.  
Off for a while. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

angelam said:


> Sounds like a great trip! Who has the misfortune to be the driver?


You are so right. They often have grapejuice for the designated driver and their ticket doesn't cost as much.


----------



## Cashmeregma

purl2diva said:


> Woke up to 5degrees with a windchill of -7. I do have to go out later but will spend most of the day writing Christmas cards and starting to decorate the tree-that is usually a three day affair.
> 
> Stay warm or cool as the case might be.


Just too cold. You are reminding me to go turn up the heat. We have feather duvets so don't need the heat high at night.


----------



## Pup lover

Angora1 said:


> Kathleen....What lovely mince pies. Yes, I imagine they didn't make it through the night. :wink:
> 
> Family traditions...In the past mom and dad always invited friends who were out of work or in need over for Christmas Day dinner. We didn't have much but there were lots of us so they figured what difference do a few more make. Nowadays my niece's inlaws do quilting and knitting and hot chocolate and then travel from the country to the city and hand out blankets, mittens, hats and a hot drink to the homeless. They do it at a certain spot each year so people know where to come on Christmas Eve.
> 
> Ohio Joy..Love your tradition that you have. So loving and in this day and age, courageous. I am sorry though that your community is not a friendly one. I found it harder in older age to move as by then people are more set in their ways and already have their life-long friends. When I was younger, the children brought us together and people weren't already set with family and friends. From my experience, much harder later on. I noticed it when I moved starting at 49 compared to when I was younger. The lovely thing is that you are turning your scars into stars.
> 
> Darowil...Have fun with your DD at the cricket.
> 
> June...I don't know which is harder. Missing your dad so or never knowing him. I know when I was suffering so at the loss of mine I heard the saying, would you rather have him in your life and know the pain of missing him or never have known him. I knew I would rather have had the honor of having him in my life. Missing him was still hard but I am learning on here that I can honor him more with the good memories than the pain, but I never knew anything could hurt so much. Now I am ready to concentrate on the special memories I have thanks to those of you who have shared a new way of missing, or celebrating their life.
> 
> My real father took off when I was either 6 wks. or 6 months old. Just remember the 6. Tried to find him but he didn't want to be found so I let go of it. Got really hurt in the effort. My uncle and aunt that I lived with were wonderful and I love him and my stepfather like real fathers. I got to have 2 great men in my life instead of just one. Sadly my uncle died in his 50's and my dad in his early 60's. I think I am so fortunate and I now have found love in my heart for all three of these men. Feel sorry for my real dad though as he never got to have ME in his life.:lol: :lol: :lol: Used to blame myself that he left but now I see it as the biggest mistake that HE made. I imagine he is now in the great beyond. Family never wanted me to find him so that made it hard, but I know now they just didn't want me to get hurt. Gotta take the thorns with the roses.


Definitely a big loss for him to not know what a wonderful, sweet, giving person you are. Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Well I've read todays TP.
> And now I think it must be about time for bed.
> Today at the Guild I got extra raffle tickets as we didn't charge admission for this week. I managed three of the 11 prizes! I kept two and gave one away- knew that one would be wanted by one of the other members and as at that stage I had one large lot of yarn I figured I would give it to him. And then I got the last ball left- a lace weight acrylic/mohair. No longer can I say I never win anything that is 6 now I think from the Guild- never anywhere else though (mind you as a general rule I never get raffle tickets or lotto tickets so I guess thats one reason why I don't win!). As if I needed to add to my stash!
> 
> Won't be around tomorrow. During the day Maryanne and I are going to the cricket- which is again going very nicely for Australia- and I can't say I'm sorry for you English supporters! We may manage to see us win though I doubt it- think it will be Monday.
> And then in the evening we have people coming for a quick meal (though I may still be at the cricket!) and then going to the churches carol service. This is held in the Town Hall and is a big high quality show. So I will probably see you next on Monday sometime.


You are going to be busy, have fun. Go cricket!!


----------



## Poledra65

Grandmapaula said:


> Good morning (or afternoon or evening), everyone!! Only have a minute to drop in and say Hello. My 2 daughters and I are off in a little while for our annual wine trip around Seneca Lake. We've been doing this for several years - we buy our tickets the day they go on sale in October and we always have a wonderful time. Wine and food pairings at all the participating wineries and we end up with a grapevine wreath and an ornament from each winery. We also spend way too much money - but we have lots of yummy wines to bring home! Well, better go jump in the shower and get some breakfast - can't drink wine on an empty tummy. I'll check in and catch up when I get home. Love and prayers for all, Paula


Have a fun day, stay safe out there. Hugs Oh, don't forget the camera.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> And now for my mug- and withthis I will even post some photos- I have these on my computer.
> The Blue Mountains to the east of Sydney. This mug comes from a week I spent there with Mum. The mug doesn't get used often- the first time I went to use it I dropped it on a cement floor and all that happened was that the handle broke off in pieces butthe mug itslef was not not damaged.
> They are a beutiful part of Sydney renowed for the lovley scenery. It was a few years ago so Mum joine dme in a number of walks, other days I went without her. But we also utravelled to different areas by bus and used the tourist train- steepest inthe world and the skyway.
> Now for patience as a post a number of photos.


Those are breathtaking. :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

Angora1 said:


> Just too cold. You are reminding me to go turn up the heat. We have feather duvets so don't need the heat high at night.


Same here, love my feather blankey! We turn the heat down when sleeping or gone really helps with the bill. Especially as with our different schedules its only up about 5 hours a day during the week, weekends are a different story!!


----------



## Pup lover

Daorwil forgot to congratulate you on the wins. Makes you feel good doesnt it? How wonderful of you to share with others.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast Great Bend. It is -2.2c/ 28f at 07:52.
> The kids woke up to the smell of pancakes, bacon, eggs and hash browns. The snow is gently falling right on que of when they said it would start.
> 
> This mornings' coffee is served.
> 
> Gentle healing hugs for all those in need.


Love the coffee, just trying to work out how one would drink it without difficulty. lol
Breakfast is fantastic, yummm. 
Have fun in the snow. Did you and DJ get her snowman made?


----------



## RookieRetiree

I think it's gorgeous!!



Pup lover said:


> Hi all! Hope everyone in the US and Canada (Northern Hemisphere) is keeping warm. I am currently standing on the heat vent warming up my feet. DH is making chili tomorrow so I took it easy tonight and just made 7 layer dip. Found a half eaten fresh mouse on the basement floor so cats are earning their keep. Just finished last weeks TP, wonderful knitting pictures and family pictures. Here is the fair isle cowl Pacer taught me. Will be doing more of these easy and very pretty.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Going on 8:20 am here and I am up and out of bed. Went to bed early last night and slept the night through. At this moment my head feels better, but my throat feels worse. A few minutes ago I was looking out the door and there were some pretty fat snow flakes coming down but they seem to have stopped already. I am certain that last year we had snow by now.


I think you and I have swapped this year, I have your snow and you have my lack of. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Will be back later on, have housework to do, tree to finish decorating, dishes, vaccum, etc.


Make sure to rest, don't do too much and make your self more sick.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> Definitely a big loss for him to not know what a wonderful, sweet, giving person you are. Hugs


Thanks Dawn. Hugs accepted and back atcha'.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> Same here, love my feather blankey! We turn the heat down when sleeping or gone really helps with the bill. Especially as with our different schedules its only up about 5 hours a day during the week, weekends are a different story!!


Oh yes, but before I knew the full story I had the heat turned down and froze the water pipes. Expensive mistake but at least it only froze in the garage. Now I leave the heat higher than I did then. Life experience can be a hard one while getting it. As DH says, in school it is first the lesson and then the test. In life we get the test and then the lesson.


----------



## Pup lover

Watched a show on the dvr with DH, got him into bed. He worked last night as we will have some days coming up where he wont get paid. His company shuts down for two weeks over Christmas and New Years and he didnt have enough vacation this year to be paid for all of it. They make you save vacation for this and July 4 when they shut down for a week. Beings as this is his first year he only had week paid and that was used when I had surgery. It will be really good for him to have two whole weeks with no school and no work. 

Gwens cinnamon rolls in the machine mixing, oatmeal eaten along with burnt sausage. And though I love being with you all i really need to stay away from you all for awhile to get something accomplished!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Ahhh. two year olds! But I'm sure you enjoyed being with him. My grandson found a candy bar in his shoes this a.m., but no one at school except one of the teachers knew anything about the tradition. I'm surprised that it's disappearing.



machriste said:


> Happy St. Nicholas Day, everyone. Hope no one found any coal in his/her shoes! Since my oldest is a Nikolai, we always celebrated this day when the kids were small--a special breakfast (tapioca pudding with whipped cream and colored "sprinkles", cranberry juice and sweet rolls. ) There was also a small gift for each and NO COAL in the shoes. When the kids were in college, i would send them a bottle of sprinkles and a pkg. of tapioca pudding. We now have moved the above menu to Christmas Day breakfast with the addition of an egg bake.
> 
> Sam, again thanks for all the delicious recipes and the helpful hints. As cold as it gets in MN, the heat really dries us out.
> 
> Love your tree AZ Sticks.
> 
> Dear partner Jack had his last scheduled chemo today. PET scan coming up and then we'll learn how things are and what lies ahead. My reward afterward was a few hours with two yr+ grandson, Simon. He put up quite an argument about keeping his mittens on when we were outside.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Ahhh. two year olds! But I'm sure you enjoyed being with him. My grandson found a candy bar in his shoes this a.m., but no one at school except one of the teachers knew anything about the tradition. I'm surprised that it's disappearing.

Best wishes on the scan reports.



machriste said:


> Happy St. Nicholas Day, everyone. Hope no one found any coal in his/her shoes! Since my oldest is a Nikolai, we always celebrated this day when the kids were small--a special breakfast (tapioca pudding with whipped cream and colored "sprinkles", cranberry juice and sweet rolls. ) There was also a small gift for each and NO COAL in the shoes. When the kids were in college, i would send them a bottle of sprinkles and a pkg. of tapioca pudding. We now have moved the above menu to Christmas Day breakfast with the addition of an egg bake.
> 
> Sam, again thanks for all the delicious recipes and the helpful hints. As cold as it gets in MN, the heat really dries us out.
> 
> Love your tree AZ Sticks.
> 
> Dear partner Jack had his last scheduled chemo today. PET scan coming up and then we'll learn how things are and what lies ahead. My reward afterward was a few hours with two yr+ grandson, Simon. He put up quite an argument about keeping his mittens on when we were outside.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gottastch said:


> Happy New KTP!  It has been a quiet day of reflection for me. It is very, very cold...with a below 0F wind chill. I was going to try to knit but never got that far today :shock: My dad would have been 98 years old today. So sad he's been gone 31 years already...seems a lifetime ago when all that took place! But on goes life and so must I.
> 
> I hope we all have a warm/safe weekend and all that are hurting find relief. XOXOXOXOXOXO


That is way too cold. 31 yrs. of missing your dad. Shows that he had a special place in your heart and that is the testament of a rich life. I think you can live in a mansion but if you don't live in someone's heart you are a pauper. Yes, living on is what we do. Knowing they are not forgotten is wonderful and if they left joy in your heart their life was not in vain.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> I'm thinking leaf mold is what I think of as compost. Yes the leaves are great for that.


It is not actually quite the same- the way I know it. And some leaves don't breakdown well at all. I would have to look up my gardening books though to make sure. We no longer have Gingerwitch to answer our gardening questions.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> I had a lovely visit with 8 other women who either swim, or just coffee together in our clubhouse. I have lived here l0 years and they are such a great support group for each other. I am the only one who still has a husband- All the rest are either divorced or widowed. When Pat was so dreadfully sick and prior to that when Rob passed on they were absolutely wonderful to me. Another mini Tea Party. We enjoyed our visit this morning and you would have laughed at all the different winter wear we arrived in. They all help each other, go out to concerts and plays and even though I don't join them that often socially - I have been treated so well by each and everyone of them.
> 
> It was such a nice visit-- We try to meet once a week but rarely are all of us there - everyone made the effort to get out in the weather for a bit of very cold fresh air. We also get together at different houses about once a month for a meal.
> 
> I got Pat to take a picture of my 'winter' look --


Love your Ladie's Group and the support you are to one another. You look quite good in those colors Designer. A+ for winter gear and looking beautiful.


----------



## Cashmeregma

AZ Sticks said:


> They really are a work horse - he cut a middle section out and put it back together - we've had it forever but it is built better than so many of the pieces you find now!!! I finally invested in one of those label makers that runs on batteries - it has been so handy to label cables and plugs for electronics. I would have nothing hooked up without Alan - one time when we were in Missouri he went on a motorcycle trip to NH to see his sister and I couldn't figure out how to turn on the TV... I just didn't watch it for 2 weeks!!!!! I could always find something else to do. Now I would not be happy without my computer or iPad....


AZ, that would be me at my son's house when I watched the children. They would have to turn the tv on for me. There were so many remotes and one would do this and another that and all to do with the tv. Quite confusing. Before the GK's were old enough I just read a book unless I remembered to ask loving son to turn it on for me and then make sure I had the right one for changing channels. Did you find the time without tv interesting? We don't have tv now but I do watch Netflix & Simply June online.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Very pretty tree--I sure hope to be feeling well enough tomorrow to start getting our stuff out and up.


Hope today brings better health.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I couldn't wait for the new Downton Abbey so watched the episodes on the website that carries them after they've played in the UK....I watched all of them - the only one left is the Christmas special. Love Season 4 - set in the 1920's.



Designer1234 said:


> The Inn Boone books trilogy #2- I read one of them quite awhile ago so am going to check with the library to see if I can get the others. I like her books - not too involved or deep but I enjoy them. Did you read the series of the Wedding Business? It is good too. they are wedding planners?
> 
> I watched a day of Jane Austin today on TV between curling games-and walking the mall, and sleeping -- missed a lot of them but have seen them all over the years- switching back and for to see the scores.
> 
> I love all the Jane austen books and the tv movies are excellent.
> 
> Still very cold but the wind has died down a bit. it never howls, or rarely but even a breeze can lower the temps by a lot.
> 
> I see that Downton Abbey #4 starts in January up here. Looking forward to the next one. I have decided to cut back a lot of my work on the workshops -- still will have them but won't put the same amount of hands on work.
> 
> They are pretty well able to work on their own, especially with teachers like the teaparty teachers who know the routine so well and all the repeat students. I am very proud of the workshops but don't have the will to carry on at the same level --


----------



## Cashmeregma

AZ Sticks said:


> Thank goodness your boys can put that in the past - it is awfully young to lose either a father or husband. My first husband and the father to my kids passed away when he was 56 and they were at a tough age to find themselves without a Dad. My daughter has always been very close to Alan and lived with us as a teen, so she did have him. My son was older and never was much interested in having a relationship with Alan. He and his Dad were roommates until he passed away and it has been very hard for my son. We just have to keep going forward - what is the alternative??? luv to you June.


Sorry to hear about your first DH. Looks like sadness, illness, and death with lots and lots of pain involved. I know we say the words, but the pain is almost palpable. So glad you have Alan now. Sad that your son doesn't want a relationship with him but we have that sort of thing in our family too. Nothing will change it in our family. I tried to bring people together but it just made a bigger fiasco. Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. Life changes and not always for the best, but it shows that our lives do count. We do make a difference in the way we live and how we affect others. I guess just loving your son as he is is your solution and that is a gentle loving way to be with him.


----------



## Bonnie7591

My dear husband, George died 6 years ago this coming 27th Dec. He had been ill and in May of 2007, his consultant didn't expect that George would live more than a couple of months. The time from May to December was so precious. He was able to walk our elder daughter down the aisle and we had a holiday that September. He enjoyed a party at our younger daughter's home on 26th and died in his sleep in the early hours on 27th. I will always be grateful to God for his gentle passing. George loved Christmas. He did various charity events for years and it was his delight to make up our daughters' Christmas stockings. Decorating the tree was a pleasure he shared with the girls. I could write volumes about his love of Christmas and especially our annual visit to the carol service in St. Ann's cathedral each Christmas Eve. For us, Christmas will always be enriched with these memories so we won't be sad. Christmas is too wonderful for sadness.

It is so sad you have lost your husband, but you are right the extra time is a gift & christmas is definitely a wonderful time. Of year. I hope your family lives closeby so you get to spend lots of time with them. I hope also that your wrist is getting better.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Even with the snow, I'd love to be at your house for that yummy breakfast and coffee...Thanks for reminding me what I'm missing!
> LOL!
> JuneK


You are welcome any time, I'll cook breakfast gladly. :-D


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sounds like a wonderful day!!! Enjoy!



Grandmapaula said:


> Good morning (or afternoon or evening), everyone!! Only have a minute to drop in and say Hello. My 2 daughters and I are off in a little while for our annual wine trip around Seneca Lake. We've been doing this for several years - we buy our tickets the day they go on sale in October and we always have a wonderful time. Wine and food pairings at all the participating wineries and we end up with a grapevine wreath and an ornament from each winery. We also spend way too much money - but we have lots of yummy wines to bring home! Well, better go jump in the shower and get some breakfast - can't drink wine on an empty tummy. I'll check in and catch up when I get home. Love and prayers for all, Paula


----------



## Bonnie7591

Quote from TNS, Yes, it's always difficult. My mum died at Christmas, on my dad's birthday, so we always are extra aware of the date. Unfortunately for us in the northern hemisphere more deaths occur in winter so I suppose that means many of us will have lost dear ones around Christmas. I try to recall all the good memories but I still miss her so much. Mums are irreplaceable.

TNS, I also remember the good memories of Chrsitmas & try to make it special for my family each year so they will remember Chrsitmas as I did as a child, with lots of family & love in the house.
I agree, moms are irreplacable.


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Lovely breakfast! I'll be right over. Don't get snowed in before I get there!


I'll keep things warm for you, or make new if it takes too long. The snow is just very gentle so far today not much accumulation.


----------



## gottastch

Pup lover said:


> Hi all! Hope everyone in the US and Canada (Northern Hemisphere) is keeping warm. I am currently standing on the heat vent warming up my feet. DH is making chili tomorrow so I took it easy tonight and just made 7 layer dip. Found a half eaten fresh mouse on the basement floor so cats are earning their keep. Just finished last weeks TP, wonderful knitting pictures and family pictures. Here is the fair isle cowl Pacer taught me. Will be doing more of these easy and very pretty.


Very, very pretty...love Fair Isle. Is it knit flat, sewn together after and edging done in the round?


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> Lovely breakfast, coffee is perfect, and I am hungry,


Well thank you :lol: i didn't last long once the kidos were awake. Even Michael wondered down briefly.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Purple fi, excellent photos as always, lovely color. Have a fun day with the grandkids, good luck at scrabble.
Darowil, your scarf is coming along great. What great scenery, I love mountains, don't think I would like to live in them but love the views. Is that you in the photo?

JuneK, you are right, Joy definitely has got her place in heaven. As to your chilly weather, could we trade? It is a balmy -35, wind chill makes it -46! Supposed to say cold most of the week but not quite so bad as today, I think the hight for the week is -25, maybe we will get this out of the way & it will be more moderate for Christmas travel although I would rather have this than a storm or ice. At least you can see the roads & won't slide of if you use common sense. Last night some fool tried to turn a semi around on our rural road, backed the trailer into the ditch & got totally stuck, I'm sure he will have to get a special truck from the city to get him out. What was he thinking?


----------



## gottastch

Angora1 said:


> That is way too cold. 31 yrs. of missing your dad. Shows that he had a special place in your heart and that is the testament of a rich life. I think you can live in a mansion but if you don't live in someone's heart you are a pauper. Yes, living on is what we do. Knowing they are not forgotten is wonderful and if they left joy in your heart their life was not in vain.


----------



## gottastch

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh Sweetie I am sending you a hug-


----------



## gottastch

RookieRetiree said:


> Sending you hugs, Kathy. It's tough when the memories also bring the sadness of the loss all over again. He's still with you in your wonderful memories.


----------



## gottastch

jknappva said:


> I lost my dad when I was in my teens...and it's really strange that he and my husband both passed away when they were 53 yrs. old. My boys said they wouldn't rest easy until they were past that age...thank God, they are!
> Hope God will comfort you today.
> JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree

Beautiful photos...good to see a picture of Mr.P. The breakfast coffee and breakfast look wonderful. It's tea and toast for me today...one, because I need to go out to the store to get some groceries such as coffee and two, because the tea feels so good on the throat. Still have a stuffy nose, but cough is getting much better--I'm on the Mend!

Time for shower, get dressed and then get this Christmas stockings done---check in later.


----------



## Gweniepooh

YUMMY....those make my mouth water!


Kathleendoris said:


> I have been busy this morning making mince pies. I usually make a large quantity to freeze, but I don't think any of these will make it to the freezer, as we are expecting daughters and grandchildren over soon, to 'help' with decorating the tree. They will certainly expect to be suitably rewarded!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Pup lover said:


> Hope the PET scan coomes out clear!
> 
> Darowil, love your scarf. What delicate work.
> 
> A website I belong to Goodreads had some giveaways, I entered and won a book! I do enter things like that and havent won anything for years. I really like their website, you can get reviews from every day people who read the book, you can list all if the books you have read, I get confused sometimes if I've read a book or not if its something I read a long !


 I will have to check that website out, Love to read & spent more time doing it before I got on KnittingParadise website. I keep a little notebook with a page for each letter of the alphabet, I list the books I read & authors name when I was still working about 10 of us would each buy a book & it would circulate among all, no time limits on the read & didn't spend alot. Right now I have a clothesbasket in the bedroom that was full of books when I retired, now about 1/2, when I am done with them I am going to start on ebooks from the library. I am trying to de-stash a bit as the bookshelf is full.

I too hope the PET scan comes back clear & the chemo has worked its magic.


----------



## jknappva

Gotta take the thorns with the roses. Must add that DH is such a blessing in my life. Lots of headaches when we were younger, but he is such a joy to me now. One of the nice things of being older if we are lucky is wisdom.[/quote]

You had the blessing of two wonderful men in your life while you were growing up and now a lifetime of living with 
another very special man.
And you're right...there are thorns along life's path.. but we have to remember there are roses,too....and we have the fragrance of the roses and our memories to keep those loved ones alive in our hearts.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> My mom also passed at Christmas, the 19th, She loved Christmas, was her favorite holiday, I've always tried to remember that and make our Christmas one would make her happy when she's looking down.


My Nanny passed on 21st of Dec. We buried her Christmas eve day. Was a very quiet Christmas that year for most of the family. We have not had a big family christmas with everyone since. It was also the last time all my siblings were together at Christmas.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora, what a lovely family tradition. We have nothing like that although the hospital staff where I worked collect gifts that are taken to the interval home, a place where abused women & children are sheltered, I have a box to add to that.
You have a wonderful way of looking at the situation of losing people in your life. Much better to miss them than never know them.

Kathleen, can I come help decorate? The mince pies look great.


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> It is funny but when you live in the warmer climates you feel 40F like we would 15F probably. I remember when we moved from Canada to Fla., at first it was unbearably hot but then we adjusted to that and found what would have been warm in Canada as quite cold. Even here in the summer the 65f would be cold and yet in winter we would think it was summer weather.


I guess that just proves we're never satisfied!! !LOL!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> Purple fi, excellent photos as always, lovely color. Have a fun day with the grandkids, good luck at scrabble.
> Darowil, your scarf is coming along great. What great scenery, I love mountains, don't think I would like to live in them but love the views. Is that you in the photo?
> 
> JuneK, you are right, Joy definitely has got her place in heaven. As to your chilly weather, could we trade? It is a balmy -35, wind chill makes it -46! Supposed to say cold most of the week but not quite so bad as today, I think the hight for the week is -25, maybe we will get this out of the way & it will be more moderate for Christmas travel although I would rather have this than a storm or ice. At least you can see the roads & won't slide of if you use common sense. Last night some fool tried to turn a semi around on our rural road, backed the trailer into the ditch & got totally stuck, I'm sure he will have to get a special truck from the city to get him out. What was he thinking?


The weather is relative...after temperatures of almost 80F to have it drop overnight to 40F doesn't give your body a chancet to get used to it. I really couldn't live with those temperatures....I'd be a snow-woman with icicles hanging from my nose!!
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

Have enjoyed reading of all the memories and how various ones have dealt with it. Very encouraging overall. We are all so fortunate to be able to recall wonderful memories of lost ones.

The pictures are so wonderful...PurpleFi with her DH and the garden...mugs from Darowil and then the beauty of nature and her own smiling face (not to mention the magnificient advent scarf)....Caren "feeding" us with pictures of scrumptious meals and winter sky..what a joyful way to start my day with eye candy! Thank you to all posting lovely pictures.

Paula hope you have a wonderful wine tour today. What a lovely tradition. Gagesmom please don't overdo and end up sick over the holiday. Rookie hope you are improving from that cough.

Listening to the nation wide (USA) weather report sounds as if majority of the country is experiencing major winter weather. Hope everyone is staying safe and warm. We in GA will be getting rain eventually today and for several days though at the moment it is dry. 

I don't recall us hearing from Jynx or BobGlory much lately. Hope all is well. Do know Dallas is experiencing some extreme winter weather. Prayers for well-being for them both. As well as for Bulldog and anyone I may have forgotten.

Shirley was concerned about the "weariness" I detected in a post from you yesterday but from a more recent post can understand that with this being the anniversary of your DS's passing do understand. Send you {{{warm hugs}}} of love and friendship dear one. I will be so glad to be able to skype with you again .


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## Gweniepooh

Have enjoyed reading of all the memories and how various ones have dealt with it. Very encouraging overall. We are all so fortunate to be able to recall wonderful memories of lost ones.

The pictures are so wonderful...PurpleFi with her DH and the garden...mugs from Darowil and then the beauty of nature and her own smiling face (not to mention the magnificient advent scarf)....Caren "feeding" us with pictures of scrumptious meals and winter sky..what a joyful way to start my day with eye candy! Thank you to all posting lovely pictures.

Paula hope you have a wonderful wine tour today. What a lovely tradition. Gagesmom please don't overdo and end up sick over the holiday. Rookie hope you are improving from that cough.

Listening to the nation wide (USA) weather report sounds as if majority of the country is experiencing major winter weather. Hope everyone is staying safe and warm. We in GA will be getting rain eventually today and for several days though at the moment it is dry. 

I don't recall us hearing from Jynx or BobGlory much lately. Hope all is well. Do know Dallas is experiencing some extreme winter weather. Prayers for well-being for them both. As well as for Bulldog and anyone I may have forgotten.

Shirley was concerned about the "weariness" I detected in a post from you yesterday but from a more recent post can understand that with this being the anniversary of your DS's passing do understand. Send you {{{warm hugs}}} of love and friendship dear one. I will be so glad to be able to skype with you again .


----------



## Gweniepooh

Computer keeps temporarily crashing...have run several scans to fix...hope this doesn't mean I'm about to lose it entirely.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> My Nanny passed on 21st of Dec. We buried her Christmas eve day. Was a very quiet Christmas that year for most of the family. We have not had a big family christmas with everyone since. It was also the last time all my siblings were together at Christmas.


It's sad that you haven't all been together since, but I imagine with children and grandchildren it gets hard.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Computer keeps temporarily crashing...have run several scans to fix...hope this doesn't mean I'm about to lose it entirely.


I hope not too.


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> What does he do with the leaves?


Puts them up the top of the garden so they mulch down and he can use it as compost next year.


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> And now for my mug- and withthis I will even post some photos- I have these on my computer.
> The Blue Mountains to the east of Sydney.
> 
> You are as bad as me I keep mugs that are cracked and use them as flower pots if they have a special meaning to me. Love your photos of the Blue Mountains. xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and not quite so cold Surrey. Just having breakfast with the gks. Lovely lazy Saturday morning. Little Madam will be off to ballet soon and GS wants to stay another night.
> 
> Have not done catch up but will at some point,
> 
> Healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Meanwhile Friday photos.....


Hi Purple. Glad you're enjoying your time with the GKS. Never any doubt about that! Great to see Mr P. Our leaves have finally all been raked and taken away. It took 3 very full yard waste bins. What a job for Mr Ric and he does it so well!  19F here this morning. Brrrrrrr. Staying in today.


----------



## machriste

Morning, everyone! It is COLD, COLD, COLD in Minnesota today. 
Thanks you all for you kind thoughts; they are greatly appreciated.
Love the mince pies and the gorgeous Advent scarf. 
Jack isn't doing much in the way of shopping this year, so I'm trying to simplify a bit. Just guiltily ordered some stuff from Amazon. The tree is up, but not decorated yet--that will be one of today's tasks.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Poledra65 said:


> My mom also passed at Christmas, the 19th, She loved Christmas, was her favorite holiday, I've always tried to remember that and make our Christmas one would make her happy when she's looking down.


What a great way to remember her.


----------



## Miss Pam

darowil said:


> Just a quick visit to post photos which I took earlier in the day.
> One is my advent scarf, 1/4 done. Still up to date- but not getting much else done. After this weekend I must sort out what must be done for Christmas.


Your scarf is going to be lovely.


----------



## Miss Pam

darowil said:


> And now for my mug- and withthis I will even post some photos- I have these on my computer.
> The Blue Mountains to the east of Sydney. This mug comes from a week I spent there with Mum. The mug doesn't get used often- the first time I went to use it I dropped it on a cement floor and all that happened was that the handle broke off in pieces butthe mug itslef was not not damaged.
> They are a beutiful part of Sydney renowed for the lovley scenery. It was a few years ago so Mum joine dme in a number of walks, other days I went without her. But we also utravelled to different areas by bus and used the tourist train- steepest inthe world and the skyway.
> Now for patience as a post a number of photos.


Wonderful photos and beautiful country!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora1 said:


> That is way too cold. 31 yrs. of missing your dad. Shows that he had a special place in your heart and that is the testament of a rich life. I think you can live in a mansion but if you don't live in someone's heart you are a pauper. Yes, living on is what we do. Knowing they are not forgotten is wonderful and if they left joy in your heart their life was not in vain.


What a great sentiment, you are amazing!


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now for my mug- and withthis I will even post some photos- I have these on my computer.
> The Blue Mountains to the east of Sydney.
> 
> You are as bad as me I keep mugs that are cracked and use them as flower pots if they have a special meaning to me. Love your photos of the Blue Mountains. xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Did you win the Scrabble??
Click to expand...


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> Ahhh. two year olds! But I'm sure you enjoyed being with him. My grandson found a candy bar in his shoes this a.m., but no one at school except one of the teachers knew anything about the tradition. I'm surprised that it's disappearing.


I have never heard of this. Tell the story please?


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> Did you win the Scrabble??


Hi Angela and NO!!!!! Little MaDAm has gone home as she had ballet this afternoon but GS has decideed to stay tonight so perhaps we can have a rematch. He has helped me put the tree up and it has taken all afternoon!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Your breakfast looks fit for a King.
> Love the reverse hearts.


Thanks I tried to make it look that way, so glad it worked.


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Purple. Glad you're enjoying your time with the GKS. Never any doubt about that! Great to see Mr P. Our leaves have finally all been raked and taken away. It took 3 very full yard waste bins. What a job for Mr Ric and he does it so well!  19F here this morning. Brrrrrrr. Staying in today.


Hi Pam, that sounds chilly, we have the log fire burning and the tree twinkling and I;m about to have a glass of wine. xxx


----------



## Pup lover

gottastch said:


> Very, very pretty...love Fair Isle. Is it knit flat, sewn together after and edging done in the round?


All done in the round no sewing!!


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Pam, that sounds chilly, we have the log fire burning and the tree twinkling and I;m about to have a glass of wine. xxx


That sounds wonderful!


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> That sounds wonderful!


I'll have one for you. xxx


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> The weather is relative...after temperatures of almost 80F to have it drop overnight to 40F doesn't give your body a chancet to get used to it. I really couldn't live with those temperatures....I'd be a snow-woman with icicles hanging from my nose!!
> JuneK


I agree, it's all relative & it must feel cold, I was only being a smart a--.
As to the icicles, we are prepared for it, have felt lined boots, mitts & downfilled coats & good vehicles to travel in & well-insulated houses. All is good. It still amazes me that our ancestors settled here. Mom used to talk about waking up with the blankets frozen to the walls & small drifts on the windowsill, the chamber pot & water bucket frozen solid, how did they survive? We have it so good.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm so sorry, Caren. Moms & Grandmas do tend to be the "glue" that hold the families together for the holidays, etc. Holidays bring back so many memories of loved ones anyway and if some of those loved ones are no longer with us or left us during the holidays, it makes it tough. We just have to remember that whatever we do, we're making life-long memories.

There are so many of us and are so spread out that we weren't able to get all together many times after Dad passed, but if we could, we would be there. With the cold, snowy Christmases in Iowa, it became quite a challenge. Once Mom moved to FL, everyone was eager to get together in December! We still try to all get together every 3 years at a reunion like we did this past June; only one brother didn't make it. The next one is already in the works and looks like it will be in the San Antonio, TX area in mid-June 2016...Texans, consider yourself warned!!



NanaCaren said:


> My Nanny passed on 21st of Dec. We buried her Christmas eve day. Was a very quiet Christmas that year for most of the family. We have not had a big family christmas with everyone since. It was also the last time all my siblings were together at Christmas.


----------



## Pup lover

Caught up again. 1st batch of cinnamon rolls rising, made a pot of Zuppa Toscana, very good. Maybe used a bit too much red pepper flakes, really got my sinuses going! Have another batch of rolls in the bread machine to freeze for Christmas morning. Will probably start some cookies, youngest DS wants the peanut butter cookies with hersheys kisses, have to do cut out cookies to decorate and will probably due choc chip bars instead of cookies. My granny made acorn cookies, which I really like so may make some of those. They are not always easy for me to shape and not have them break though. 

Below, so I dont get in trouble, is the receipt for the soup, I did not use precooked bacon (yuck) and I doubled the sausage and bacon as DH likes lots of meat if Im going to make him eat kale. lol Also is the receipt for the acorn cookies, everything else I mentioned is a standard or at least something they already know for most people I believe.



Zuppa Toscana
www.jamiecooksitup.blogspot.com
Time: 45 minutes
Yield: 10 servings
Recipe adapted from Two Peas and Their Pod

1 pound Italian Sausage
1/2 T red pepper flakes
1 large white onion, chopped
3 cloves garlic, minced
4 T crumbled bacon pieces (I used Hormel precooked bacon) not me the author
8 C chicken broth
2 C water
1 C half and half
2 large russet potatoes, sliced thin - I used 4 medium
3 C Kale, chopped
salt and pepper

1. In a large soup pot brown up your sausage with the red pepper flakes.
2. While the sausage is cooking, slice up your potatoes. Nice and thin, now.
3. Then quarter the slices.
4. Chop up your onions, and mince your garlic.
5. Once the sausage is cooked remove it to a plate, and pour your onions, garlic and bacon into the soup pot. Saute them, stirring frequently until the onions are transparent.
6. Add the broth and water to the soup pot.
7. Carefully pour in your potatoes. Bring the soup to a boil. Reduce the heat to a simmer and let the potatoes cook. Should only take about 10 minutes.
8. While your taters are cooking wash up your Kale. This lovely image above is Kale. I have to admit, when I read the original recipe I though. "Kale? What in the world is Kale? Is that some kind of bird without the U sound in its name?" Don't tell anyone how exceedingly lame I am, ok? Thanks. 'Precieate it. Kale, my friends is a thick leafy vegetable that can be found in a regular grocery store in the produce section. Easy. Much easier than finding Quail, as far as I can tail tell. 
Roughly chop up your Kale into small pieces.
9. Once your potatoes have cooked through, add the half and half,
and the Italian Sausage. Cook the soup just until it is heated through.
10. Add your Kale, remove from the heat and serve.


Acorn cookies

Ingredients

2 1/2 cups flour

1/2 tsp baking powder

1 cup butter

3/4 cup brown sugar

1 tsp vanilla extract

1 cup pecans, chopped -- reserve 2/3 cup for rolling

1/2 lb candy caramels

1/4 cup water

Preheat oven to 350



Sift together flour and baking powder, set aside

melt butter

Stir in brown sugar, vanilla and pecans.

Combine all ingredients except caramel & water,and mix thoroughly. Shape dough into balls using rounded teaspoons. Flatten one side by pressing onto ungreased cookie sheet. Pinch top to resemble acorn. Bake for 15-18 mins.

Melt caramels in water on double boiler

Dip flat ends of baked cookies into caramel mixture about 1/4 deep let excess drip off, roll in reserved pecan pieces, let dry/set.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> I'll have one for you. xxx


I'm sure you'll enjoy it as much as I would! :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris

Too late, I am afraid, but if you get here soooon, there are still a few mince pies left. This is the tree - a slightly fuzzy picture, but you get the idea!


----------



## Miss Pam

Kathleendoris said:


> Too late, I am afraid, but if you get here soooon, there are still a few mince pies left. This is the tree - a slightly fuzzy picture, but you get the idea!


It's a beautiful tree!


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Angela and NO!!!!! Little MaDAm has gone home as she had ballet this afternoon but GS has decideed to stay tonight so perhaps we can have a rematch. He has helped me put the tree up and it has taken all afternoon!!


You're ahead of me - I haven't even got a tree yet!! Debating whether to get a real one or fake to replace the old one.


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> You're ahead of me - I haven't even got a tree yet!! Debating whether to get a real one or fake to replace the old one.


We don;t do real as DD, GS and I react to the pine needles. We bought a bigger one a couple of years ago to replace a rather sad one that Mr P called the 'loo brush'!


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> I'll have one for you. xxx


Have one for me as well! That should improve DGS chances of winning the rematch!


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> Too late, I am afraid, but if you get here soooon, there are still a few mince pies left. This is the tree - a slightly fuzzy picture, but you get the idea!


I have just a little table ornament tree, that someone very kindly gave me last year- so it comes already decorated.
Not surprised the mince pies are nearly gone- they looked so scrummy. Red, white and green is classic Christmas!


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> My Nanny passed on 21st of Dec. We buried her Christmas eve day. Was a very quiet Christmas that year for most of the family. We have not had a big family christmas with everyone since. It was also the last time all my siblings were together at Christmas.


That is sad, I hope you get together at other times of the year.
We lost my husbands uncle 2 years ago, in spring, he was what Delbert called " the cornerstone of the family", kept us all in touch. When he died he was planning the 100th anniversary of the homestead, he missed it by 6 weeks, it was 100 yrs since my husbands grandpa came from London with nothing & started a farm that is still in the family now. There were more than 130 decendents at it. As the older generation leaves us it seems we drift apart.
A cousin & I were talking about renting the senior center for Thanksgivings, our is in Oct when weather is better, in future & having a big family supper then as the younger ones are spread around the country & don't want to 
travel at Christmas. That way the next generation will at least know each other. Hope we manage to start that tradition.
Except for my brother, sister & family & step-fathers relatives all my family is in Ontario so my kids don't know them so I want them to be close with their dads family.


----------



## PurpleFi

Kathleendoris said:


> Too late, I am afraid, but if you get here soooon, there are still a few mince pies left. This is the tree - a slightly fuzzy picture, but you get the idea!


That's lovely, nice and tasteful, unlike mine! We even have a drunk angel on the top


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> Have one for me as well! That should improve DGS chances of winning the rematch!


Hey, who's side are you on?


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> That's lovely, nice and tasteful, unlike mine! We even have a drunk angel on the top


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Re: Celebrating St. Nicholas day.

http://www.catholicculture.org/culture/liturgicalyear/activities/view.cfm?id=964

We would put our shoes out by the front door on the night of the 5th in hopes that St. Nick would put some goodies in them. There always was - a pack of gum or candy bar, etc. It was always the kick off of the Advent and Christmas season. My mom (French descent) and Dad (German descent)) had different ideas of what it all meant. Mom saw it as a kick off to decorating, baking and filling with the Christmas spirit. Dad saw it as the start of "St. Nick/Santa is watching from now on and making his list of naughty and nice, so you'd better be good!" It was his version "Elf on a Shelf" idea before someone commercialized it (now why didn't we think of that?). We kept the tradition going with our kids and now our daughter is following suit.



Pup lover said:


> I have never heard of this. Tell the story please?


----------



## RookieRetiree

She's just enjoying some Holiday "spirits"!!



PurpleFi said:


> That's lovely, nice and tasteful, unlike mine! We even have a drunk angel on the top


----------



## Bonnie7591

PurpleFi said:


> We don;t do real as DD, GS and I react to the pine needles. We bought a bigger one a couple of years ago to replace a rather sad one that Mr P called the 'loo brush'!


We also got "stuffed up" from the real tree. I resisted the idea of fake for many years as I had visions of the " loo brush" my mom used to have but now that I have a nice one I like it because I can put it up sooner. The real one used to arrive from the bush about the 22nd covered in snow & ice & had to melt-off in the proch for a day creating a terrible mess, not to mention the mess of needles when you had to drag it out again.
I wish I could find out what the problem is with my internet, everytime I try to post any photos it locks up. I can email them but not to KP??


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> She's just enjoying some Holiday "spirits"!!


Thanks Rookie and thanks for the link to the St Nicholas story, I was telling GS it while we were doing the tree this afternoon. Now off to get some foor as GS and Mr P are 'starving' xx Bye for now


----------



## Bonnie7591

PurpleFi said:


> That's lovely, nice and tasteful, unlike mine! We even have a drunk angel on the top


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kathleendoris said:


> Too late, I am afraid, but if you get here soooon, there are still a few mince pies left. This is the tree - a slightly fuzzy picture, but you get the idea!


Looks great


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> Re: Celebrating St. Nicholas day.
> 
> http://www.catholicculture.org/culture/liturgicalyear/activities/view.cfm?id=964.


Tnaks for sharing, I had not heard of this before.

Grandmapaula, hope you have a great time on your wine tour, sounds like fun.

Shirley, so sorry to hear about your son, I cannot imagine outliving one of my children. Take care & know we are thinking about you.

Well, enough sitting about, I finally caught up & now need to get some work done.
I wanted to vacuum but son is in the basement studying for another Power Engineering exam & wants it quiet. He has 3 more exams & then has is 2nd class tickets, I will be glad when he is done. He just studies & signs up to write when he feels he is ready, usually every 2 or 3 months.
Enjoy your day or evening.


----------



## Kathleendoris

PurpleFi said:


> That's lovely, nice and tasteful, unlike mine! We even have a drunk angel on the top


I'm not sure about the tasteful! The fairy (she lacks the dignitas required of an angel!) is a very scruffy specimen indeed, which I bought nearly 40 years ago when the eldest daughter was a baby. A few years ago, I tried to go upmarket with a very smart angel from John Lewis, which you can actually see in the picture, on top of the loudspeaker cabinet. The intruder was greeted by howls of outrage and indignation from my family, who insisted that only their old friend could go on top of the tree. The rest of the decorations have been accumulated over a long period: some of the older ones I remember from our tree at home when I was a toddler, so they are over 60 years old. Others are holiday souvenirs, or things made by me, or the grandchildren.


----------



## gagesmom

Oh Kathleendoris, your mince pies make me think of my grannys. Miss that lady so much.

I am back and it is about 1pm. Got the dishes, vaccuming, tree done decorating, re-arranging gages boxes in his room, bathroom cleaned and beds made.Also helped Gage get 2 pages of his homework done. 2 more to go. Have the laundry downstairs in the washer, saving that chore for tonight.

Here is my tree. After having only lights and garland on it Gage and I finished it off today. Not the most elegant but all my old glass ornaments from my Granny are packed away to use for another year when we are settled. I am so embarassed at the condition of the walls and doorway. Greg is good at starting projects, but not finishing them. I will post another pic later of the tree all lit up.


----------



## gagesmom

Be back in a bit.


----------



## iamsam

good morning from a cool 24° northwest ohio - not as cold as bonnie but cold enough. there is bright sunshine and blue sky outside - very little breeze so it really doesn't feel so bad when you are out. 

the mixer is beautiful - huge - it will hold a lot of cookie dough. I'm not sure but I think I am the only one that has a cupboard big enough to store it in. it is really tall.

don't think I am going anywhere today. I have a sink of dishes that needs to go into the dishwasher as soon as I empty what is still in the dishwasher. really - I think it would be cheaper for me to buy paper cups since that is about all I use - I always have something to drink right at my elbow - lots of juice.

everyone is home safe and sound - they even stopped for a girlfriend of bailee's who is going to spend at least today here - possibly the whole weekend. bailee bores easily - she either has someone here or she goes somewhere - always on the go. maybe that is just being a teenage girl.

happily alexis and bailee are "beginning" to get along - they had a great time yesterday - they still have their times of "opposition" but they are not as frequent - thank goodness. 

the boys found alex's stash of rescue heroes so they are deep into play with them. I never learned to how to play - so it is always fun to watch them get so involved in their play. 

avery bought Ayden a game at the santa store at school. he really wanted to play the game - so he gave it to Ayden early so they could play. of course Ayden had to problem opening it early. lol so when I left after breakfast they had conned Heidi into playing so they were enconsed on the living room floor playing the game. very cute.

hope everyone is warm and dry today - especially warm - the weather map shows a lot of cold temperatures over our country and Canada. I think of bonnie with -37° - I don't think I have ever experienced that cold of a temperature - I've been in windchills close to that temperature but just think of having the temp most of the winter. I would definitely hibernate. lol

time to read and catch up.

sam

my goodness we have been chatty - I have a lot of reading to do so best get to it.


----------



## iamsam

oh that would be a sight to behold. lol

sam



gagesmom said:


> I think if I found a dead or alive mouse in my house I would probably scream so loud that Santa would hear me up at the north pole and then I would most likely pass out.


----------



## gagesmom

You bet it would, just ask dh. I only found a mouse once in the basement and I screamed so loud I think the little furr ball went deaf. Greg laughed so hard he had tears pouring down his face.


thewren said:


> oh that would be a sight to behold. lol
> 
> sam


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks I tried to make it look that way, so glad it worked.


 :wink: :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

snippy relative should never get any presents.

sam



jheiens said:


> We always have guests for Christmas Eve supper. Some years we've had nearly 40 people; other years there may be only 4-8 guests. It all depends on where we are and who has no family near or is entirely alone. Some years I've made up to 3 kinds of homemade soups in order to accommodate the numbers or the dietary restrictions. Sometimes some guests volunteered to contribute to the meal.
> 
> It was casual dining and folks came and went as their schedules allowed. We had a large Victorian house and diners sat wherever they were comfortable, but the dining table was full of food and candles on a large mirror. In some communities, DH played Santa on those evenings, too. Some guests went on to other family gatherings or Christmas Eve services, but they didn't have to cook for their family after working all day. Some of them had never had children and some were surviving spouses.
> 
> Some years, depending on duty stations for DH, we would have a houseful of single enlistees who wouldn't get home until the New Year, so they came to eat with us. At MCAS Yuma, AZ, we lived in an 8' wide mobile home and had a house full of guys so that they didn't have to eat in the mess hall and we weren't alone in the Yuma desert.
> 
> When my parents and then my widowed mother were alive, all of us (spouses, kids and DGCs) gathered at my mother's home for a casual supper. For a while my late MIL also came. Even the families Mom provided daycare for came.
> 
> One year my older brother was making a wooden craft gift for Mom which was to include close-ups of faces of all the grands. His wife, who could be quite ''snippy'' on many occasions, informed one of the younger little girls that she was only taking pictures of the ''real'' grandchildren. The child was heart-broken to learn that someone didn't know that she was a real grandchild, too. She didn't know that Mom wasn't related to her biologically because, in spite of the fact that she was a daycare child, my mom answered to 'Grandma' whenever any of the children addressed her.
> 
> When my sister, who had 3 step-kids and none of her own, discovered the crying child and the cause of the tears, she pointed out to snippy SIL that the only children present who were ""REAL'' grandchildren were my 2 DDs. All the others were step-grands and SIL's husband was my mom's step-son so that definitely left her kids out, too!!!!
> 
> We also used to draw names for Christmas gifting among the siblings and spouses after the Thanksgiving meal and the next generation also drew names because we'd gotten to be so many. One year my older brother volunteered to write out the list of names for the drawing. It was a blind draw, of course, and was moving along quite efficiently until same snippy SIL asked if someone would trade with her because she'd gotten her DH's name. Then all kinds of laughter broke out as we each announced that she couldn't have his name because we did!!!!!
> Needless to say, we never let him handle that task again. LOLOLOL
> 
> Sadly, those times and joyous fellowship are long gone now. I'm the eldest of the surviving siblings and we are scattered from NE Ohio to near the St. Louis, MO, area to the high desert in Colorado. Snippy SIL is gone, too; however, younger brother has acquired one of his own. Fortunately she moved to Colorado.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Miss Pam

gagesmom said:


> Oh Kathleendoris, your mince pies make me think of my grannys. Miss that lady so much.
> 
> I am back and it is about 1pm. Got the dishes, vaccuming, tree done decorating, re-arranging gages boxes in his room, bathroom cleaned and beds made.Also helped Gage get 2 pages of his homework done. 2 more to go. Have the laundry downstairs in the washer, saving that chore for tonight.
> 
> Here is my tree. After having only lights and garland on it Gage and I finished it off today. Not the most elegant but all my old glass ornaments from my Granny are packed away to use for another year when we are settled. I am so embarassed at the condition of the walls and doorway. Greg is good at starting projects, but not finishing them. I will post another pic later of the tree all lit up.


It's a wonderful tree!


----------



## Miss Pam

thewren said:


> snippy relative should never get any presents.
> 
> sam


I agree!


----------



## gagesmom

Thank you Miss Pam. Now I can finally sit down and hopefully get one of the hello kitty hats done I am making for an order.


Miss Pam said:


> It's a wonderful tree!


----------



## Miss Pam

gagesmom said:


> Thank you Miss Pam. Now I can finally sit down and hopefully get one of the hello kitty hats done I am making for an order.


----------



## Poledra65

Just got back from a walk to Marlas to take out the dogs, David Shoveled Marlas back walk from the back door to detached garage and from the back door to the fence gate. We walked, it's cold, -8 when we left to go over, it's -2 now, saying that it feels like -12. 
Does anybody have a really good recipe for Cream of Potato soup? Thanks.


----------



## gagesmom

We have been having snow flurries off and on all day but none has stayed.


----------



## Poledra65

Miss Pam said:


> I'm sure you'll enjoy it as much as I would! :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Kathleendoris said:


> Too late, I am afraid, but if you get here soooon, there are still a few mince pies left. This is the tree - a slightly fuzzy picture, but you get the idea!


That's so pretty.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> That's lovely, nice and tasteful, unlike mine! We even have a drunk angel on the top


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

I have been in communities like that - seattle is like that - took me quite a while to build a group of good friends. never could figure out what it was that way.

if everyone did what you do we could change the world.

sam



jheiens said:


> The soups still change, depending on what we're hungry for in the days leading up to Christmas Eve. But we still have the soups. Some years we even have guests. It was customary to continue the open house on Christmas Eve when we first come to NE Ohio.


----------



## Kathleendoris

gagesmom said:


> Oh Kathleendoris, your mince pies make me think of my grannys. Miss that lady so much.
> 
> I am back and it is about 1pm. Got the dishes, vaccuming, tree done decorating, re-arranging gages boxes in his room, bathroom cleaned and beds made.Also helped Gage get 2 pages of his homework done. 2 more to go. Have the laundry downstairs in the washer, saving that chore for tonight.
> 
> Here is my tree. After having only lights and garland on it Gage and I finished it off today. Not the most elegant but all my old glass ornaments from my Granny are packed away to use for another year when we are settled. I am so embarassed at the condition of the walls and doorway. Greg is good at starting projects, but not finishing them. I will post another pic later of the tree all lit up.


Your tree is lovely. Elegant is not the point here! What counts are all the memories of happy times and people who are dear to us. I wish there was some way I could send real mince pies to you, although they might not be as good as your granny's! And don't fret about the paintwork: this is not a glossy 'lifestyle' magazine. We live in the real world. Relax, and enjoy your Christmas, before you move on to new adventures in the New Year!


----------



## iamsam

what is waldorf school?

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Hope so too.
> Gwen, RookieRetiree, KateB, TNS, Bonnie, Angora, AZ, Kaye, Julie thank you for compliments re pix. Yes Julie they both go to Waldorf school
> Angora sending healing energy and prayers for more energy for you.
> AZ lovely Christmas tree.


----------



## iamsam

I am certainly glad you were not ill - this is not the time of year for it. don't get too busy or you will get sick.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> I just want to clarify something....
> 
> A few days ago I posted that I had been flat out... I see some people have took this as I havent been well. :shock:  This is one of those cases of differences in language... I meant that I had been really very busy, non stop.... as in a racing car can go flat out, very very fast. LOL :thumbup:


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just a little table ornament tree, that someone very kindly gave me last year- so it comes already decorated.
> Not surprised the mince pies are nearly gone- they looked so scrummy. Red, white and green is classic Christmas!


I had one of those trees and will get another like that when I move. Not decorating as am away for the holiday.


----------



## iamsam

what a beautiful story Valerie - thanks for telling it to us - memories like this do help us get through the holidays - I think George would have been a joy to be around.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> My dear husband, George died 6 years ago this coming 27th Dec. He had been ill and in May of 2007, his consultant didn't expect that George would live more than a couple of months. The time from May to December was so precious. He was able to walk our elder daughter down the aisle and we had a holiday that September. He enjoyed a party at our younger daughter's home on 26th and died in his sleep in the early hours on 27th. I will always be grateful to God for his gentle passing. George loved Christmas. He did various charity events for years and it was his delight to make up our daughters' Christmas stockings. Decorating the tree was a pleasure he shared with the girls. I could write volumes about his love of Christmas and especially our annual visit to the carol service in St. Ann's cathedral each Christmas Eve. For us, Christmas will always be enriched with these memories so we won't be sad. Christmas is too wonderful for sadness.


----------



## iamsam

it's always good to see a picture of mr p.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and not quite so cold Surrey. Just having breakfast with the gks. Lovely lazy Saturday morning. Little Madam will be off to ballet soon and GS wants to stay another night.
> 
> Have not done catch up but will at some point,
> 
> Healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Meanwhile Friday photos.....


----------



## woollyhat

love reading your posts sam and recipes ,I would dearly love fried chicken recipes now you mentioned them, if you or anyone has a family favourite that could pass them on.
Oh dear now I'm pining for fried chicken.
tina from the UK


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Oh Kathleendoris, your mince pies make me think of my grannys. Miss that lady so much.
> 
> I am back and it is about 1pm. Got the dishes, vaccuming, tree done decorating, re-arranging gages boxes in his room, bathroom cleaned and beds made.Also helped Gage get 2 pages of his homework done. 2 more to go. Have the laundry downstairs in the washer, saving that chore for tonight.
> 
> Here is my tree. After having only lights and garland on it Gage and I finished it off today. Not the most elegant but all my old glass ornaments from my Granny are packed away to use for another year when we are settled. I am so embarassed at the condition of the walls and doorway. Greg is good at starting projects, but not finishing them. I will post another pic later of the tree all lit up.


Love the tree. I have doorways in this house that resemble yours, so you are in good company.


----------



## Poledra65

Miss Pam said:


> I agree!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Very festive tree. I'm sure you had a wonderful time with all decorating it.


Kathleendoris said:


> Too late, I am afraid, but if you get here soooon, there are still a few mince pies left. This is the tree - a slightly fuzzy picture, but you get the idea!


----------



## Gweniepooh

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## Gweniepooh

:lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> I had one of those trees and will get another like that when I move. Not decorating as am away for the holiday.


I grew up with a tradition that the decorations and the tree went up on Christmas Eve- hard to break those habits- my little tree will come out then, and go back on the Feast of Epiphany.


----------



## Lurker 2

woollyhat said:


> love reading your posts sam and recipes ,I would dearly love fried chicken recipes now you mentioned them, if you or anyone has a family favourite that could pass them on.
> Oh dear now I'm pining for fried chicken.
> tina from the UK


Welcome woollyhat, Tina! do drop by again! Sam always has room for newcomers, and will welcome you himself!


----------



## Designer1234

As many of you know I used to do art quilts. I had a yahoo group where I taught thread painting and landscapes and one of my students was a wonderful lady from Dublin Ireland. 

When Rob was so sick just before Christmas she wrote me that a pattern was in the mail for me and that it was important I make it. It is called 'Emma's Tree'

She designed it in memory of her daughter and other 'children' who have left this earth. She gives out free patterns and there are now Emma's trees all over the world. I was the 2nd person who received the pattern and it was on our wall the first Christmas without Rob. Then I started receiving wonderful little crochet Christmas decorations as well as fabric postcards. I took the smallest ones on now they go on Emma's tree each year. 

This year I have added two new decorations. The little purse is from Purple fi-- notice the straight pin with round ends which are the knitting needles. 

I am embrarrased about the mitten -- It arrived in the mail with a wonderful donation box filled with hats and mittens for the flood survivors. I lost the letter with it -- and for the life of me I can't remember which of the wonderful ladies made this little mitten for me. I think it was June but it might have been Mary -- Please acknowledge who you are. I feel very badly about not being sure. Emma's tree will be on my wall every Christmas to remind me of our Rob and our wee one Jane (sids) and all the other children who left this earth before their parents.

I heard recently from Miriam -- the wonderful quilter who designed and gives out the pattern for Emma's tree -- she feels there are over one thousand trees on walls around the world celebrating our children.

I am trying to see if I can find my pattern and if I can - I will post it here.

It gives me comfort.


----------



## Gweniepooh

PurpleFi said:


> That's lovely, nice and tasteful, unlike mine! We even have a drunk angel on the top


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Love drunk angel!


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## Gweniepooh

PurpleFi said:


> That's lovely, nice and tasteful, unlike mine! We even have a drunk angel on the top


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Love drunk angel!


----------



## iamsam

those look very yummy.

sam



Kathleendoris said:


> I have been busy this morning making mince pies. I usually make a large quantity to freeze, but I don't think any of these will make it to the freezer, as we are expecting daughters and grandchildren over soon, to 'help' with decorating the tree. They will certainly expect to be suitably rewarded!


----------



## Gweniepooh

gagesmom said:


> Oh Kathleendoris, your mince pies make me think of my grannys. Miss that lady so much.
> 
> I am back and it is about 1pm. Got the dishes, vaccuming, tree done decorating, re-arranging gages boxes in his room, bathroom cleaned and beds made.Also helped Gage get 2 pages of his homework done. 2 more to go. Have the laundry downstairs in the washer, saving that chore for tonight.
> 
> Here is my tree. After having only lights and garland on it Gage and I finished it off today. Not the most elegant but all my old glass ornaments from my Granny are packed away to use for another year when we are settled. I am so embarassed at the condition of the walls and doorway. Greg is good at starting projects, but not finishing them. I will post another pic later of the tree all lit up.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## iamsam

what does one do with leaf mold or is that what we call composting?

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> does Mr P. create lots of leaf mold? It would seem the obvious thing to be doing when you have so many!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> what does one do with leaf mold or is that what we call composting?
> 
> sam


PurpleFi explained a little further along!


----------



## iamsam

that is lovely darowil - I have copied each day as they come - may try it after the holidays.

sam



darowil said:


> Just a quick visit to post photos which I took earlier in the day.
> One is my advent scarf, 1/4 done. Still up to date- but not getting much else done. After this weekend I must sort out what must be done for Christmas.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Me too! Good company to be in too!


Poledra65 said:


> Love the tree. I have doorways in this house that resemble yours, so you are in good company.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I really need a new computer....


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## woollyhat

thank you for the welcome, I really enjoy the tea party, can't think why I havn't posted here before, everyone is so friendly


----------



## iamsam

don't forget to take some pictures.

sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Good morning (or afternoon or evening), everyone!! Only have a minute to drop in and say Hello. My 2 daughters and I are off in a little while for our annual wine trip around Seneca Lake. We've been doing this for several years - we buy our tickets the day they go on sale in October and we always have a wonderful time. Wine and food pairings at all the participating wineries and we end up with a grapevine wreath and an ornament from each winery. We also spend way too much money - but we have lots of yummy wines to bring home! Well, better go jump in the shower and get some breakfast - can't drink wine on an empty tummy. I'll check in and catch up when I get home. Love and prayers for all, Paula


----------



## Gweniepooh

What a wonderful memorial the Emma tree is. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Lurker 2

woollyhat said:


> thank you for the welcome, I really enjoy the tea party, can't think why I havn't posted here before, everyone is so friendly


And Sam has a wealth of recipes for us, and other helpful hints, and we DO talk about our knitting and other projects!


----------



## iamsam

lovely photos darowil - thanks for sharing - a beautiful part of the world. looks like a lot of walking.

sam



darowil said:


> And now for my mug- and withthis I will even post some photos- I have these on my computer.
> The Blue Mountains to the east of Sydney. This mug comes from a week I spent there with Mum. The mug doesn't get used often- the first time I went to use it I dropped it on a cement floor and all that happened was that the handle broke off in pieces butthe mug itslef was not not damaged.
> They are a beutiful part of Sydney renowed for the lovley scenery. It was a few years ago so Mum joine dme in a number of walks, other days I went without her. But we also utravelled to different areas by bus and used the tourist train- steepest inthe world and the skyway.
> Now for patience as a post a number of photos.


----------



## iamsam

I'm coming to your house for breakfast.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast Great Bend. It is -2.2c/ 28f at 07:52.
> The kids woke up to the smell of pancakes, bacon, eggs and hash browns. The snow is gently falling right on que of when they said it would start.
> 
> This mornings' coffee is served.
> 
> Gentle healing hugs for all those in need.


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> As many of you know I used to do art quilts. I had a yahoo group where I taught thread painting and landscapes and one of my students was a wonderful lady from Dublin Ireland.
> 
> When Rob was so sick just before Christmas she wrote me that a pattern was in the mail for me and that it was important I make it. It is called 'Emma's Tree'
> 
> She designed it in memory of her daughter and other 'children' who have left this earth. She gives out free patterns and there are now Emma's trees all over the world. I was the 2nd person who received the pattern and it was on our wall the first Christmas without Rob. Then I started receiving wonderful little crochet Christmas decorations as well as fabric postcards. I took the smallest ones on now they go on Emma's tree each year.
> 
> This year I have added two new decorations. The little purse is from Purple fi-- notice the straight pin with round ends which are the knitting needles.
> 
> I am embrarrased about the mitten -- It arrived in the mail with a wonderful donation box filled with hats and mittens for the flood survivors. I lost the letter with it -- and for the life of me I can't remember which of the wonderful ladies made this little mitten for me. I think it was June but it might have been Mary -- Please acknowledge who you are. I feel very badly about not being sure. Emma's tree will be on my wall every Christmas to remind me of our Rob and our wee one Jane (sids) and all the other children who left this earth before their parents.
> 
> I heard recently from Miriam -- the wonderful quilter who designed and gives out the pattern for Emma's tree -- she feels there are over one thousand trees on walls around the world celebrating our children.
> 
> I am trying to see if I can find my pattern and if I can - I will post it here.
> 
> It gives me comfort.


What a beautiful idea and how beautiful it is on the wall. hugs


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Me too! Good company to be in too!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> I really need a new computer....


Oh Santaaaa....  
Marla just got her new one at Radio Shack for a great price, $349, still alot of money though.


----------



## MindyT

Sonoma County, California wine country and 29 this morning. A little rain last night, so there is a bit of ice around. Did our walk early and won't be driving. Too many nuts who haven't the vaguest on how to drive in ice and/or snow. The clouds have broken and there is some sun, so it may warm up to 40 again today! Woo hoo....don't know how the rest of you do the cold, ice, snow etc. I'm originally from Southern California so I totally don't know from that kind of weather. But it's beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2

MindyT said:


> Sonoma County, California wine country and 29 this morning. A little rain last night, so there is a bit of ice around. Did our walk early and won't be driving. Too many nuts who haven't the vaguest on how to drive in ice and/or snow. The clouds have broken and there is some sun, so it may warm up to 40 again today! Woo hoo....don't know how the rest of you do the cold, ice, snow etc. I'm originally from Southern California so I totally don't know from that kind of weather. But it's beautiful.


Welcome Mindy! Sam will catch up soon and find you a chair and something to drink!


----------



## Patches39

Kathleendoris said:


> Too late, I am afraid, but if you get here soooon, there are still a few mince pies left. This is the tree - a slightly fuzzy picture, but you get the idea!


Lovely


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> That's lovely, nice and tasteful, unlike mine! We even have a drunk angel on the top


So cute, only you would think of that. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just a little table ornament tree, that someone very kindly gave me last year- so it comes already decorated.
> Not surprised the mince pies are nearly gone- they looked so scrummy. Red, white and green is classic Christmas!


We decided against having even a little table top tree since my fur-baby loves to chew on the artificial 'needles' and ends up dragging it across the table. My daughter had made a lovely plastic canvas nativity scene a couple of years ago so we have that set up. I've really enjoyed it.
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

gagesmom said:


> Oh Kathleendoris, your mince pies make me think of my grannys. Miss that lady so much.
> 
> I am back and it is about 1pm. Got the dishes, vaccuming, tree done decorating, re-arranging gages boxes in his room, bathroom cleaned and beds made.Also helped Gage get 2 pages of his homework done. 2 more to go. Have the laundry downstairs in the washer, saving that chore for tonight.
> 
> Here is my tree. After having only lights and garland on it Gage and I finished it off today. Not the most elegant but all my old glass ornaments from my Granny are packed away to use for another year when we are settled. I am so embarassed at the condition of the walls and doorway. Greg is good at starting projects, but not finishing them. I will post another pic later of the tree all lit up.


Lovely, and big, ready for Santa. LOL LOL


----------



## RookieRetiree

Very pretty tree....now I really must get my butt in gear!



gagesmom said:


> Oh Kathleendoris, your mince pies make me think of my grannys. Miss that lady so much.
> 
> I am back and it is about 1pm. Got the dishes, vaccuming, tree done decorating, re-arranging gages boxes in his room, bathroom cleaned and beds made.Also helped Gage get 2 pages of his homework done. 2 more to go. Have the laundry downstairs in the washer, saving that chore for tonight.
> 
> Here is my tree. After having only lights and garland on it Gage and I finished it off today. Not the most elegant but all my old glass ornaments from my Granny are packed away to use for another year when we are settled. I am so embarassed at the condition of the walls and doorway. Greg is good at starting projects, but not finishing them. I will post another pic later of the tree all lit up.


----------



## jknappva

woollyhat said:


> love reading your posts sam and recipes ,I would dearly love fried chicken recipes now you mentioned them, if you or anyone has a family favourite that could pass them on.
> Oh dear now I'm pining for fried chicken.
> tina from the UK


Hi, Tina....don't have a recipe for you. We always just mixed salt and pepper and a little garlic seasoning and onion seasoning in flour and dredged the chicken pieces in that. Let it set for about an hour or more in fridge. Then fry in a substantial amount of either cooking oil or bacon
grease. Some people deep fry their chicken but being from the south we never did.
Hope you come back and visit with us often...Sam always has an empty chair and your choice of beverage for you at his Tea Table.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> As many of you know I used to do art quilts. I had a yahoo group where I taught thread painting and landscapes and one of my students was a wonderful lady from Dublin Ireland.
> 
> When Rob was so sick just before Christmas she wrote me that a pattern was in the mail for me and that it was important I make it. It is called 'Emma's Tree'
> 
> She designed it in memory of her daughter and other 'children' who have left this earth. She gives out free patterns and there are now Emma's trees all over the world. I was the 2nd person who received the pattern and it was on our wall the first Christmas without Rob. Then I started receiving wonderful little crochet Christmas decorations as well as fabric postcards. I took the smallest ones on now they go on Emma's tree each year.
> 
> This year I have added two new decorations. The little purse is from Purple fi-- notice the straight pin with round ends which are the knitting needles.
> 
> I am embrarrased about the mitten -- It arrived in the mail with a wonderful donation box filled with hats and mittens for the flood survivors. I lost the letter with it -- and for the life of me I can't remember which of the wonderful ladies made this little mitten for me. I think it was June but it might have been Mary -- Please acknowledge who you are. I feel very badly about not being sure. Emma's tree will be on my wall every Christmas to remind me of our Rob and our wee one Jane (sids) and all the other children who left this earth before their parents.
> 
> I heard recently from Miriam -- the wonderful quilter who designed and gives out the pattern for Emma's tree -- she feels there are over one thousand trees on walls around the world celebrating our children.
> 
> I am trying to see if I can find my pattern and if I can - I will post it here.
> 
> It gives me comfort.


What a wonderful memory....wish it had been me that sent the tiny mitten but I'm sorry, I can't claim to be the knitter.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree

What a wonderful way to celebrate their lives. Our daughter lost two late-term pregnancies in 2009 and each year on December 6th, there's a ceremony at the Angel of Hope where the names of all these babies are inscribed and names are read aloud....there are way too many new ones added to the list each year. I'm usually down there for the ceremony, but just couldn't do it this year with how bad I've been feeling and couldn't afford being out in the bitter cold weather. It really is a very lonely time for DD -- sure wish things could be different!

Shirley, I feel for you and for many who have lost their children. Prayers & Hugs



Designer1234 said:


> As many of you know I used to do art quilts. I had a yahoo group where I taught thread painting and landscapes and one of my students was a wonderful lady from Dublin Ireland.
> 
> When Rob was so sick just before Christmas she wrote me that a pattern was in the mail for me and that it was important I make it. It is called 'Emma's Tree'
> 
> She designed it in memory of her daughter and other 'children' who have left this earth. She gives out free patterns and there are now Emma's trees all over the world. I was the 2nd person who received the pattern and it was on our wall the first Christmas without Rob. Then I started receiving wonderful little crochet Christmas decorations as well as fabric postcards. I took the smallest ones on now they go on Emma's tree each year.
> 
> This year I have added two new decorations. The little purse is from Purple fi-- notice the straight pin with round ends which are the knitting needles.
> 
> I am embrarrased about the mitten -- It arrived in the mail with a wonderful donation box filled with hats and mittens for the flood survivors. I lost the letter with it -- and for the life of me I can't remember which of the wonderful ladies made this little mitten for me. I think it was June but it might have been Mary -- Please acknowledge who you are. I feel very badly about not being sure. Emma's tree will be on my wall every Christmas to remind me of our Rob and our wee one Jane (sids) and all the other children who left this earth before their parents.
> 
> I heard recently from Miriam -- the wonderful quilter who designed and gives out the pattern for Emma's tree -- she feels there are over one thousand trees on walls around the world celebrating our children.
> 
> I am trying to see if I can find my pattern and if I can - I will post it here.
> 
> It gives me comfort.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good to see you --- I'll check to see if I can find a good fried chicken recipe...I don't do fried foods anymore so these recipes aren't at the ready. Welcome on board.



woollyhat said:


> thank you for the welcome, I really enjoy the tea party, can't think why I havn't posted here before, everyone is so friendly


----------



## jknappva

MindyT said:


> Sonoma County, California wine country and 29 this morning. A little rain last night, so there is a bit of ice around. Did our walk early and won't be driving. Too many nuts who haven't the vaguest on how to drive in ice and/or snow. The clouds have broken and there is some sun, so it may warm up to 40 again today! Woo hoo....don't know how the rest of you do the cold, ice, snow etc. I'm originally from Southern California so I totally don't know from that kind of weather. But it's beautiful.


Glad you stopped in at Sam's Tea Table...hope you come back often .... I think most of the country was cold this morning except perhaps southern Florida. My daughter lives in Houston and it was 10 degrees colder there than here! That doesn't happen often.
JUneK


----------



## RookieRetiree

You live in a very beautiful part of our country!!! Hope the weather cooperates and you're able to get outside. We're only 19 degrees here in Illinois - started out the day at 5 degrees, but the sun is out so not as bad as it could be. Still no snow here.



MindyT said:


> Sonoma County, California wine country and 29 this morning. A little rain last night, so there is a bit of ice around. Did our walk early and won't be driving. Too many nuts who haven't the vaguest on how to drive in ice and/or snow. The clouds have broken and there is some sun, so it may warm up to 40 again today! Woo hoo....don't know how the rest of you do the cold, ice, snow etc. I'm originally from Southern California so I totally don't know from that kind of weather. But it's beautiful.


----------



## iamsam

that is pretty cold for the seattle area - hopefully it will warm up a bit.

sam



Miss Pam said:


> Hi Purple. Glad you're enjoying your time with the GKS. Never any doubt about that! Great to see Mr P. Our leaves have finally all been raked and taken away. It took 3 very full yard waste bins. What a job for Mr Ric and he does it so well!  19F here this morning. Brrrrrrr. Staying in today.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> We decided against having even a little table top tree since my fur-baby loves to chew on the artificial 'needles' and ends up dragging it across the table. My daughter had made a lovely plastic canvas nativity scene a couple of years ago so we have that set up. I've really enjoyed it.
> JuneK


When I had the 'Black' family in residence- Slinky, Malinky, and their four kittens, they would have been disasters with any ornament. Sadly, they were wild kittens- I could only just afford to feed them, I had them desexed by the SPCA- but lost them to the cat flu.


----------



## iamsam

makes me hungary dawn - thanks for sharing.



Pup lover said:


> Zuppa Toscana
> 
> Acorn cookies


----------



## KateB

PurpleFi said:


> That's lovely, nice and tasteful, unlike mine! We even have a drunk angel on the top


Love the boozy angel!


----------



## iamsam

lovely tree kathleendoris - love the Christmas tree pictures - I don't put one up so enjoy seeing everyone elses.

sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Too late, I am afraid, but if you get here soooon, there are still a few mince pies left. This is the tree - a slightly fuzzy picture, but you get the idea!


----------



## iamsam

I'd get drunk too if I had the top of a tree pushed up ..... you know.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> That's lovely, nice and tasteful, unlike mine! We even have a drunk angel on the top


----------



## iamsam

great tree melody - would not have seen the door had you not mentioned it. everything gets done in time.

sam

at least that is what I always said.



gagesmom said:


> Oh Kathleendoris, your mince pies make me think of my grannys. Miss that lady so much.
> 
> I am back and it is about 1pm. Got the dishes, vaccuming, tree done decorating, re-arranging gages boxes in his room, bathroom cleaned and beds made.Also helped Gage get 2 pages of his homework done. 2 more to go. Have the laundry downstairs in the washer, saving that chore for tonight.
> 
> Here is my tree. After having only lights and garland on it Gage and I finished it off today. Not the most elegant but all my old glass ornaments from my Granny are packed away to use for another year when we are settled. I am so embarassed at the condition of the walls and doorway. Greg is good at starting projects, but not finishing them. I will post another pic later of the tree all lit up.


----------



## iamsam

tina - woolyhat - welcome to the knitting tea party - so glad you stopped in for a cuppa - we hope you had a good time and will stop again very soon - there is always plenty of hot tea and an empty chair - we'll be looking for you.

sam



woollyhat said:


> love reading your posts sam and recipes ,I would dearly love fried chicken recipes now you mentioned them, if you or anyone has a family favourite that could pass them on.
> Oh dear now I'm pining for fried chicken.
> tina from the UK


----------



## iamsam

what a lovely rememberance - hope you can find the pattern.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> As many of you know I used to do art quilts. I had a yahoo group where I taught thread painting and landscapes and one of my students was a wonderful lady from Dublin Ireland.
> 
> When Rob was so sick just before Christmas she wrote me that a pattern was in the mail for me and that it was important I make it. It is called 'Emma's Tree'
> 
> She designed it in memory of her daughter and other 'children' who have left this earth. She gives out free patterns and there are now Emma's trees all over the world. I was the 2nd person who received the pattern and it was on our wall the first Christmas without Rob. Then I started receiving wonderful little crochet Christmas decorations as well as fabric postcards. I took the smallest ones on now they go on Emma's tree each year.
> 
> This year I have added two new decorations. The little purse is from Purple fi-- notice the straight pin with round ends which are the knitting needles.
> 
> I am embrarrased about the mitten -- It arrived in the mail with a wonderful donation box filled with hats and mittens for the flood survivors. I lost the letter with it -- and for the life of me I can't remember which of the wonderful ladies made this little mitten for me. I think it was June but it might have been Mary -- Please acknowledge who you are. I feel very badly about not being sure. Emma's tree will be on my wall every Christmas to remind me of our Rob and our wee one Jane (sids) and all the other children who left this earth before their parents.
> 
> I heard recently from Miriam -- the wonderful quilter who designed and gives out the pattern for Emma's tree -- she feels there are over one thousand trees on walls around the world celebrating our children.
> 
> I am trying to see if I can find my pattern and if I can - I will post it here.
> 
> It gives me comfort.


----------



## iamsam

I may be having a lapse in memory but I don't remember seeing your name here before so I am going to welcome you to the knitting tea party. we love having new members and hope you will visit us as often as you can. there is always plenty of fresh hot tea and an empty chair so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you.

sam



MindyT said:


> Sonoma County, California wine country and 29 this morning. A little rain last night, so there is a bit of ice around. Did our walk early and won't be driving. Too many nuts who haven't the vaguest on how to drive in ice and/or snow. The clouds have broken and there is some sun, so it may warm up to 40 again today! Woo hoo....don't know how the rest of you do the cold, ice, snow etc. I'm originally from Southern California so I totally don't know from that kind of weather. But it's beautiful.


----------



## woollyhat

your recipe sounds good, many thanks, what a friendly bunch you all are


----------



## nittergma

Hi everyone, Sam, thanks for all the tips on dry skin, they are so needed once we start with wood heat! I don't like the sound of 28 degrees in AZ!? We're in the 20s here but for some reason if feels very cold. I'm just as happy to stay in until chore time. 
One of my sons likes Native American arts and crafts. He is going to make moccasins, he wants to wear them in the winter, and I thought that wouldn't keep his feet warm so... I thought of boot socks. I'll have to try to find a pattern but he wears a 121/2 shoe (Maybe 13) and I was thinking of felting them. If anyone has any ideas or patterns could you share them with me? If they work out I'll see if my computer will cooperate with a picture.
We've been taking short trips to the southern part of our state and a few days ago it was in the 70s! yesterday it dropped like a rock, brrrrr! 
I'll keep reading and try to keep up this week. nittergma


----------



## Miss Pam

Poledra65 said:


> What a beautiful idea and how beautiful it is on the wall. hugs


I completely agree!


----------



## woollyhat

thank you sam, certainly will pop in for a cuppa.
made a Christmas cake yesterday, will have to learn how to post photos,
nice to know you sam. thank you for all you do on this site.


----------



## Miss Pam

thewren said:


> that is pretty cold for the seattle area - hopefully it will warm up a bit.
> 
> sam


I know! It's supposed to be warming up in a couple of days and then we're back to rain. Been enjoying the sunshine and ignoring how cold it is!


----------



## gagesmom

Hello Woolyhat glad you found the ktp and I do hope you continue to join us on every friday night for the new ones.


Love the drunken angel. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## purl2diva

Shirley,
I love your tree and all that it represents. I would like to do something in memory of my DD but I am not a sewer. Perhaps I will think of something for next year.


----------



## sugarsugar

woollyhat said:


> your recipe sounds good, many thanks, what a friendly bunch you all are


Welcome from Down Under. I hope you stick it out with us.. take a little while to work out who is who but it is worth it.


----------



## Designer1234

Emma's Tree pattern.

*Cut 55 squares 2.5" square *--

you can do 2 colors like my blue one or 
different Christmas fabrics, or patterned and not patterned in white and another color -- the ideas are endless.

YOu will need a 5" square of brown patterned (like a tree trunk) you will cut it to fit your tree in the general shape I have drawn.

starting at the bottom corner on the left looking at it.

1 square, in the center of 3 squares - look carefully at the edges to make sure you get 3 rows to each branch --if you count correctly it will end up even, at a pointed angle. sew them in strips and carefully join them.

turn in the hem on the base trunk (I sew it with a backing face to face l/2" and turn it right side out. make sure your open portion is under the tree branches so it gives a nice edging. I also sew around some l/8" in all around the trunk. Make sure your trunk pattern is correct -

Rows show the following number of blocks.

1, 3, 4, 5, 7, 8, 9, 9, 6, 4


----------



## AZ Sticks

Well I, for one, am glad I misunderstood!!! Busy is fine- glad that is all it was!!!!



sugarsugar said:


> I just want to clarify something....
> 
> A few days ago I posted that I had been flat out... I see some people have took this as I havent been well. :shock:  This is one of those cases of differences in language... I meant that I had been really very busy, non stop.... as in a racing car can go flat out, very very fast. LOL :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

Designer1234 said:


> As many of you know I used to do art quilts. I had a yahoo group where I taught thread painting and landscapes and one of my students was a wonderful lady from Dublin Ireland.
> 
> When Rob was so sick just before Christmas she wrote me that a pattern was in the mail for me and that it was important I make it. It is called 'Emma's Tree'
> 
> She designed it in memory of her daughter and other 'children' who have left this earth. She gives out free patterns and there are now Emma's trees all over the world. I was the 2nd person who received the pattern and it was on our wall the first Christmas without Rob. Then I started receiving wonderful little crochet Christmas decorations as well as fabric postcards. I took the smallest ones on now they go on Emma's tree each year.
> 
> This year I have added two new decorations. The little purse is from Purple fi-- notice the straight pin with round ends which are the knitting needles.
> 
> I am embrarrased about the mitten -- It arrived in the mail with a wonderful donation box filled with hats and mittens for the flood survivors. I lost the letter with it -- and for the life of me I can't remember which of the wonderful ladies made this little mitten for me. I think it was June but it might have been Mary -- Please acknowledge who you are. I feel very badly about not being sure. Emma's tree will be on my wall every Christmas to remind me of our Rob and our wee one Jane (sids) and all the other children who left this earth before their parents.
> 
> I heard recently from Miriam -- the wonderful quilter who designed and gives out the pattern for Emma's tree -- she feels there are over one thousand trees on walls around the world celebrating our children.
> 
> I am trying to see if I can find my pattern and if I can - I will post it here.
> 
> It gives me comfort.


What a beautiful story and what a lovely way to remember all the children who have left this earth. I love Emma's tree. x


----------



## Gweniepooh

Only Santa could afford one right now for sure...will have to wait until at least after Christmas and maybe longer. I do have the crappy tablet but like I said...crappy. I've got to get files loaded onto flash drives quickly in case it goes out too.


Poledra65 said:


> Oh Santaaaa....
> Marla just got her new one at Radio Shack for a great price, $349, still alot of money though.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Only Santa could afford one right now for sure...will have to wait until at least after Christmas and maybe longer. I do have the crappy tablet but like I said...crappy. I've got to get files loaded onto flash drives quickly in case it goes out too.


Poledra65 said:


> Oh Santaaaa....
> Marla just got her new one at Radio Shack for a great price, $349, still alot of money though.


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi everyone... 9am Sunday here and cuppa time for me.
I made a sausage casserole last night.. friends recipe... very tasty and so easy. Of course here is the recipe.  


Deep Down Sausages.

8 sausages (any type you like)
1 can Condensed Tomato Soup
1 onion chopped
salt & pepper to taste
1 tspn curry powder
1/2 tspn mustard powder
1 desert spoon brown sugar
2 tspn vinegar
1 tspn crushed garlic

Boil the sausages for about 10 mins then peel off skin and cut into pieces (about 4 pieces per sausage)
Put all ingredients into a casserole dish and cook about 1 hour.

Thats it! Too easy! Very nice with mashed potatoes and vegs. :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

And George is smiling down on all of you and so glad that you continue to enjoy this season that obviously meant so much to him. Hope your arm isn't giving you too much trouble dear Valerie - luv-AZ


ptofValerie said:


> My dear husband, George died 6 years ago this coming 27th Dec. He had been ill and in May of 2007, his consultant didn't expect that George would live more than a couple of months. The time from May to December was so precious. He was able to walk our elder daughter down the aisle and we had a holiday that September. He enjoyed a party at our younger daughter's home on 26th and died in his sleep in the early hours on 27th. I will always be grateful to God for his gentle passing. George loved Christmas. He did various charity events for years and it was his delight to make up our daughters' Christmas stockings. Decorating the tree was a pleasure he shared with the girls. I could write volumes about his love of Christmas and especially our annual visit to the carol service in St. Ann's cathedral each Christmas Eve. For us, Christmas will always be enriched with these memories so we won't be sad. Christmas is too wonderful for sadness.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thank you Sugar - You'd better get after it.... Sam is counting down!!! 


sugarsugar said:


> You tree is very nice.
> 
> I still havent put up decorations... yet. :thumbdown:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Hugs to you -


TNS said:


> Yes, it's always difficult. My mum died at Christmas, on my dad's birthday, so we always are extra aware of the date. Unfortunately for us in the northern hemisphere more deaths occur in winter so I suppose that means many of us will have lost dear ones around Christmas. I try to recall all the good memories but I still miss her so much. Mums are irreplaceable.


----------



## AZ Sticks

PurpleFi said:


> My Dad died just before Christmas and my daughter chose that as her wedding day two years later, so it is a happy time for us. My daughter has now been married ten years and given me two wonderful grandchildren. x


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Good luck with the scrabble game!!!!!!!!!!


PurpleFi said:


> Being flat out here means busy too. Glad you are ok, but slow down a bit and don't forget to breath. Not quite so cold today, but staying in. I HAVE to beat GS at Scrabble!


----------



## iamsam

for our vegan knitters this recipe just came through on bittersweet.com --- enjoy --- sam


Mahalo Macadamia Quinoa Pilaf

New post on BitterSweet 





2 1/3 Cups Water
6 Dried Whole Hibiscus Blossoms, or 6 Bags Hibiscus Tea
1 14-Ounce Can (1 3/4 Cups) Full-Fat Coconut Milk
1/4 Cup Red Beet Juice or Puree (Optional, for Color)
1/2 - 1 Teaspoon Salt
2 Cups Raw Quinoa
1 Cup Macadamia Nuts, Coarsely Chopped
1 Tablespoon Coconut Oil
1 Large Sweet Onion, Diced
4 Cloves Garlic, Finely Minced
1/4 Teaspoon Ground Black Pepper
1 Large Scallion, Thinly Sliced

Place the water and hibiscus blossoms or tea bags in a large saucepan over medium heat, and bring the water to a boil. Cover, remove the pot from the stove, and allow the tea to steep for about 30 minutes.

Squeeze out and discard the spent blossoms or tea bags.

Return the pot to the stove and introduce the coconut milk, beet juice or puree, and 1/2 teaspoon salt. 

Bring the liquids to a full boil before adding in the quinoa. Cover and turn down the heat to low, keeping the contents of the pot at a gentle simmer. 

Cook for 16 - 20 minutes, until all of the liquid has been absorbed and the quinoa is tender. 

Turn off the heat but keep covered for 10 minutes to steam and finish cooking.

Meanwhile, toss the macadamia nuts into a dry skillet over medium heat, and stir constantly until they're lightly toasted and smelling irresistibly nutty. 

Quickly transfer to the pot of quinoa to prevent them from burning and lightly wipe out the skillet.

Melt the oil to the skillet before adding in the onion and garlic. Saute, stirring periodically, until golden brown all over. 

Transfer to the pot of quinoa, along with the pepper and scallion. Mix thoroughly to combine and distribute the nuts and onions evenly throughout the quinoa. Stir in additional salt to taste, if desired.

Serve immediately while still warm, or chill for at least four hours for a refreshing cold salad.

Makes 6 - 8 Side Dish Servings


----------



## AZ Sticks

Those look wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!! The only way they will make it to the freezer is if you put them in there before your family arrives!!! Have fun decorating the tree - I hope you share pictures! luv-AZ


Kathleendoris said:


> I have been busy this morning making mince pies. I usually make a large quantity to freeze, but I don't think any of these will make it to the freezer, as we are expecting daughters and grandchildren over soon, to 'help' with decorating the tree. They will certainly expect to be suitably rewarded!


----------



## angelam

woollyhat said:


> love reading your posts sam and recipes ,I would dearly love fried chicken recipes now you mentioned them, if you or anyone has a family favourite that could pass them on.
> Oh dear now I'm pining for fried chicken.
> tina from the UK


Welcome woollyhat. Don't think I've seen you here before. I have a recipe for oven fried chicken which I think was posted here a few weeks ago. I'll look it out and post it if no one else comes up with it before me.


----------



## AZ Sticks

KateB said:


> Not in the slightest preachy! The only thing I disagree with you on is, " Does that make us better than my neighbors or church family? Of course not!! "......I would say it DOES! I wish everyone had your attitude. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

purl2diva said:


> Shirley,
> I love your tree and all that it represents. I would like to do something in memory of my DD but I am not a sewer. Perhaps I will think of something for next year.


Why not use the pattern I just posted and make a tree with crochet or knitted squares? just a thought. Or even 2" wide strips which could be measured agains the squares in the patterns -- hmm- that is a thought. The whole idea is so good for me -- it makes Christmas easier for the whole family -- Pat and I especially.

It is extremely easy to sew this tree - if you have a sewing machine though.

It isn't the difficulty - she wanted something very easy so everyone who wanted one could make it. I have had so many people (my friends who have made this tree) you don't have to have lost anyone yourself but it is great to remember those of us who have. All (or many) of my friends have them on their walls in memory of Rob and Jane -- and other children they knew. Miriam even presented one to the President of Ireland and it is in her 
home each winter - in memory of those who lost children. 
You might want to google the Irish Patchwork Society - on one of them there is a picture of Miriam Gogarty presenting it to the President ( who is a woman) or was at that time.

Here is the link with Miriam presenting a tree to the President.

http://irishpatchwork.blogspot.ca/2010/12/chairperson-miriam-gogarty-with.html

Miriam is what my Mom used to call 'A going concern" she is very involved with Irish quilting -and they go from Ireland to Northern Ireland to attend retreats with the Ulster Patchwork Society (I think that is what it is called.) She also visited Canada with a group of Irish Quilters (somewhere in Ontario) and they have a wonderful welcome from Canadian quilters. she is a wonderful person . wonderful art quilter too. She took a lot of my classes,and still does landscapes on the Val Hearder yahoo group for anyone who is interested in checking them out.


----------



## PurpleFi

Kathleendoris said:


> I'm not sure about the tasteful! The fairy (she lacks the dignitas required of an angel!) is a very scruffy specimen indeed, which I bought nearly 40 years ago when the eldest daughter was a baby. A few years ago, I tried to go upmarket with a very smart angel from John Lewis, which you can actually see in the picture, on top of the loudspeaker cabinet. The intruder was greeted by howls of outrage and indignation from my family, who insisted that only their old friend could go on top of the tree. The rest of the decorations have been accumulated over a long period: some of the older ones I remember from our tree at home when I was a toddler, so they are over 60 years old. Others are holiday souvenirs, or things made by me, or the grandchildren.


My decorations are just the same, I even have a couple that were my grandmothers and very fragile, others are very tacky ones from my childhood. And like you I tried to replace the angel but was greeted with shreiks of 'Bring on the drunken angel' which is now repeated by my grandchildren.


----------



## PurpleFi

gagesmom said:


> Oh Kathleendoris, your mince pies make me think of my grannys. Miss that lady so much.
> 
> Here is my tree. After having only lights and garland on it Gage and I finished it off today. Not the most elegant but all my old glass ornaments from my Granny are packed away to use for another year when we are settled. I am so embarassed at the condition of the walls and doorway. Greg is good at starting projects, but not finishing them. I will post another pic later of the tree all lit up.


Lovely tree. xx


----------



## iamsam

that sounds yummy sugarsugar - I love sausages.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone... 9am Sunday here and cuppa time for me.
> I made a sausage casserole last night.. friends recipe... very tasty and so easy. Of course here is the recipe.
> 
> Deep Down Sausages.


----------



## PurpleFi

Shirley, I love your Emma tree, what a lovely idea and I'm glad you put your little bag on it. xx


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I'd get drunk too if I had the top of a tree pushed up ..... you know.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Only you Sam


----------



## pacer

I just found the new KTP even though I have about 70 pages to read on last weeks and this one is on page 25 already. I am doomed as not much reading time last week and again this week. My oldest son is performing in a concert tonight. I was up at 2:30 this morning and left for work at 3:30 to start at 4 AM. Worked until 9 AM and then to church until 1 PM for Children's Christmas program practice. Tomorrow is the service and then a quick lunch before teaching a knitting class. Trying to do a bit of laundry. This was a 6 day work week. Both of the boys have kept me busy with activities, add to that work and directing the Children's service tomorrow. 

Dawn...both of your cowls turned out well. I did make a fairisle about 2 times longer than yours. It is a bit much, but was making it for someone else. I have to get a Christmas stocking done in the next week and a half so won't be reading much.

Sam...love the skin solutions as I have been struggling with dry skin myself. Did Fred like his afghan?

No decorations up yet at my home. Might get that done in another week. We have been putting up my Christmas village for the past 10 years instead of a tree. My boys have been buying me village buildings yearly since early elementary grades and decided that they would prefer that to a tree so we enjoy our village each Christmas. I would love a tree but love the boys making our tradition choices as well. 

We also did St. Nick stockings on the 6th of December so the boys were happy with their goodies. I did not get them put out until I got off from work Friday morning. I worked 4-11 AM on Friday and then came home to get ready for a holiday party with other ladies from the gym and then I worked out at the gym and picked up Matthew to pick up fruit I ordered to help the Junior symphony kids in town. Then picked up some dinner of his choice to celebrate his birthday. 

Sorry if I have missed many of your posts and will again miss most this week, but I wish you well and happy knitting days.


----------



## PurpleFi

woollyhat said:


> thank you for the welcome, I really enjoy the tea party, can't think why I havn't posted here before, everyone is so friendly


Hi Woolyhat, I'm in Surrey in the UK, hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## iamsam

I try to keep this a well rounded group.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Only you Sam


----------



## PurpleFi

Patches39 said:


> So cute, only you would think of that. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I'm not sure if that is a compliment or you think all I do is drink!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> I'd get drunk too if I had the top of a tree pushed up ..... you know.
> 
> sam


Not only the top of the tree but a flashing light as well :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> I'm not sure if that is a compliment or you think all I do is drink!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


If the cap fits...............


----------



## pacer

Designer1234 said:


> Emma's Tree pattern.
> 
> *Cut 55 squares 2.5" square *--
> 
> you can do 2 colors like my blue one or
> different Christmas fabrics, or patterned and not patterned in white and another color -- the ideas are endless.
> 
> YOu will need a 5" square of brown patterned (like a tree trunk) you will cut it to fit your tree in the general shape I have drawn.
> 
> starting at the bottom corner on the left looking at it.
> 
> 1 square, in the center of 3 squares - look carefully at the edges to make sure you get 3 rows to each branch --if you count correctly it will end up even, at a pointed angle. sew them in strips and carefully join them.
> 
> turn in the hem on the base trunk (I sew it with a backing face to face l/2" and turn it right side out. make sure your open portion is under the tree branches so it gives a nice edging. I also sew around some l/8" in all around the trunk. Make sure your trunk pattern is correct -
> 
> Rows show the following number of blocks.
> 
> 1, 3, 4, 5, 7, 8, 9, 9, 6, 4[/quote
> 
> I made the mitten for your treasurable remembrance of helping so many flood victims. So glad to see it found a wonderful tree to hang on. The tree is such a neat idea.


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> If the cap fits...............


Thank you Angela, shall I pour you glass too? xx


----------



## AZ Sticks

I probably wouldn't own a TV if I was on my own... I never just sit and watch anything. And even shows that I enjoy and think I would like to watch... never get turned on or watched online. I just don't have the time!! Not high on my list of entertainment I guess.


Angora1 said:


> AZ, that would be me at my son's house when I watched the children. They would have to turn the tv on for me. There were so many remotes and one would do this and another that and all to do with the tv. Quite confusing. Before the GK's were old enough I just read a book unless I remembered to ask loving son to turn it on for me and then make sure I had the right one for changing channels. Did you find the time without tv interesting? We don't have tv now but I do watch Netflix & Simply June online.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Angora1 said:


> Sorry to hear about your first DH. Looks like sadness, illness, and death with lots and lots of pain involved. I know we say the words, but the pain is almost palpable. So glad you have Alan now. Sad that your son doesn't want a relationship with him but we have that sort of thing in our family too. Nothing will change it in our family. I tried to bring people together but it just made a bigger fiasco. Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. Life changes and not always for the best, but it shows that our lives do count. We do make a difference in the way we live and how we affect others. I guess just loving your son as he is is your solution and that is a gentle loving way to be with him.


 :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

AZ Sticks said:


> Good luck with the scrabble game!!!!!!!!!!


Never got round to playing Scrabble, but he thrashed Mr P and I at Monopoly. :thumbdown:


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> I'd get drunk too if I had the top of a tree pushed up ..... you know.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Nice tree!!! I'm surprised there are any pies left......


Kathleendoris said:


> Too late, I am afraid, but if you get here soooon, there are still a few mince pies left. This is the tree - a slightly fuzzy picture, but you get the idea!


----------



## AZ Sticks

That Mr P gets right to the point doesn't he. And you would think that he'd be quite the expert on trees so it sounds like that was a good move!!!


PurpleFi said:


> We don;t do real as DD, GS and I react to the pine needles. We bought a bigger one a couple of years ago to replace a rather sad one that Mr P called the 'loo brush'!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Well with all the work it is to put up I like a fake tree that doesn't dry out before the holiday even gets here!!!


angelam said:


> You're ahead of me - I haven't even got a tree yet!! Debating whether to get a real one or fake to replace the old one.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> When I had the 'Black' family in residence- Slinky, Malinky, and their four kittens, they would have been disasters with any ornament. Sadly, they were wild kittens- I could only just afford to feed them, I had them desexed by the SPCA- but lost them to the cat flu.


Oh, they were so cute, so sorry that you lost then to the flu.


----------



## Bonnie7591

nittergma said:


> Hi everyone, Sam, thanks for all the tips on dry skin, they are so needed once we start with wood heat! I don't like the sound of 28 degrees in AZ!? We're in the 20s here but for some reason if feels very cold. I'm just as happy to stay in until chore time.
> One of my sons likes Native American arts and crafts. He is going to make moccasins, he wants to wear them in the winter, and I thought that wouldn't keep his feet warm so... I thought of boot socks. I'll have to try to find a pattern but he wears a 121/2 shoe (Maybe 13) and I was thinking of felting them. If anyone has any ideas or patterns could you share them with me? If they work out I'll see if my computer will cooperate with a picture.
> We've been taking short trips to the southern part of our state and a few days ago it was in the 70s! yesterday it dropped like a rock, brrrrr!
> 
> Nittergma, I make mocassins (house slippers) & mukluks ( knee high ones for outside), we have found felt liners like those in Sorrel boots work best as liners, they are firmer than socks so the mukluks keep their shape better. I use moosehide & rabbit fur to make them but if you have wet snow they do get wet. Here we use them un the coldest weather as the snow is not wet then. If you pm me with an email address, I can email photos but for some reason my computer locks up when I try to post pictures to this site.
> 
> I'll keep reading and try to keep up this week. nittergma


----------



## Poledra65

woollyhat said:


> your recipe sounds good, many thanks, what a friendly bunch you all are


Welcome to the party.


----------



## PurpleFi

AZ Sticks said:


> That Mr P gets right to the point doesn't he. And you would think that he'd be quite the expert on trees so it sounds like that was a good move!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh and me too!!!!!!!!!! That should insure his win!!!!


angelam said:


> Have one for me as well! That should improve DGS chances of winning the rematch!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Hey she fits right in to the evening!!!!!!!!


PurpleFi said:


> That's lovely, nice and tasteful, unlike mine! We even have a drunk angel on the top


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Only Santa could afford one right now for sure...will have to wait until at least after Christmas and maybe longer. I do have the crappy tablet but like I said...crappy. I've got to get files loaded onto flash drives quickly in case it goes out too.


That's for sure, make sure you get them saved, I lost four years of stuff and it's heart breaking.


----------



## AZ Sticks

exactly!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


RookieRetiree said:


> She's just enjoying some Holiday "spirits"!!


----------



## Karena

Great letter today. Like the chicken recipe. Since today is wet, blusterly, and cold, I am making chicken, cheese, green chili, enchiladas tonight. I make them in a casserole, forget all that rolling, layering is much better. Maybe a little bowl of chile vsn concarne on the side. 
Nothing like a dollop of sour cream and green chili salsa toppings.
Karena


----------



## angelam

woollyhat, here it is:

BAKED FRIED CHICKEN

Soak chicken breasts in milk 20-30 minutes (no longer or it starts to fall apart)
In a large bowl
1/2 tsp salt
1 tbsp Season All (Schwartz seasoning)
3/4 tsp pepper
1 cup flour
2 tsp paprika

Pre heat oven 400f/200c. 
Melt some butter in a 9"x13" pan. A good amount so there are no dry spots.

Shake excess milk off chicken breasts and coat chicken in seasoning mix. Cook for 20 minutes - turn and cook for a further 20 minutes or until cooked through

Enjoy.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sounds like the perfect tree!!!


Kathleendoris said:


> I'm not sure about the tasteful! The fairy (she lacks the dignitas required of an angel!) is a very scruffy specimen indeed, which I bought nearly 40 years ago when the eldest daughter was a baby. A few years ago, I tried to go upmarket with a very smart angel from John Lewis, which you can actually see in the picture, on top of the loudspeaker cabinet. The intruder was greeted by howls of outrage and indignation from my family, who insisted that only their old friend could go on top of the tree. The rest of the decorations have been accumulated over a long period: some of the older ones I remember from our tree at home when I was a toddler, so they are over 60 years old. Others are holiday souvenirs, or things made by me, or the grandchildren.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> for our vegan knitters this recipe just came through on bittersweet.com --- enjoy --- sam
> 
> Mahalo Macadamia Quinoa Pilaf
> 
> New post on BitterSweet
> 
> 2 1/3 Cups Water
> 6 Dried Whole Hibiscus Blossoms, or 6 Bags Hibiscus Tea
> 1 14-Ounce Can (1 3/4 Cups) Full-Fat Coconut Milk
> 1/4 Cup Red Beet Juice or Puree (Optional, for Color)
> 1/2 - 1 Teaspoon Salt
> 2 Cups Raw Quinoa
> 1 Cup Macadamia Nuts, Coarsely Chopped
> 1 Tablespoon Coconut Oil
> 1 Large Sweet Onion, Diced
> 4 Cloves Garlic, Finely Minced
> 1/4 Teaspoon Ground Black Pepper
> 1 Large Scallion, Thinly Sliced
> 
> Place the water and hibiscus blossoms or tea bags in a large saucepan over medium heat, and bring the water to a boil. Cover, remove the pot from the stove, and allow the tea to steep for about 30 minutes.
> 
> Squeeze out and discard the spent blossoms or tea bags.
> 
> Return the pot to the stove and introduce the coconut milk, beet juice or puree, and 1/2 teaspoon salt.
> 
> Bring the liquids to a full boil before adding in the quinoa. Cover and turn down the heat to low, keeping the contents of the pot at a gentle simmer.
> 
> Cook for 16 - 20 minutes, until all of the liquid has been absorbed and the quinoa is tender.
> 
> Turn off the heat but keep covered for 10 minutes to steam and finish cooking.
> 
> Meanwhile, toss the macadamia nuts into a dry skillet over medium heat, and stir constantly until they're lightly toasted and smelling irresistibly nutty.
> 
> Quickly transfer to the pot of quinoa to prevent them from burning and lightly wipe out the skillet.
> 
> Melt the oil to the skillet before adding in the onion and garlic. Saute, stirring periodically, until golden brown all over.
> 
> Transfer to the pot of quinoa, along with the pepper and scallion. Mix thoroughly to combine and distribute the nuts and onions evenly throughout the quinoa. Stir in additional salt to taste, if desired.
> 
> Serve immediately while still warm, or chill for at least four hours for a refreshing cold salad.
> 
> Makes 6 - 8 Side Dish Servings


Yum!


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Angela, shall I pour you glass too? xx


Yes please. Cheers!


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> I just found the new KTP even though I have about 70 pages to read on last weeks and this one is on page 25 already. I am doomed as not much reading time last week and again this week. My oldest son is performing in a concert tonight. I was up at 2:30 this morning and left for work at 3:30 to start at 4 AM. Worked until 9 AM and then to church until 1 PM for Children's Christmas program practice. Tomorrow is the service and then a quick lunch before teaching a knitting class. Trying to do a bit of laundry. This was a 6 day work week. Both of the boys have kept me busy with activities, add to that work and directing the Children's service tomorrow.
> 
> Dawn...both of your cowls turned out well. I did make a fairisle about 2 times longer than yours. It is a bit much, but was making it for someone else. I have to get a Christmas stocking done in the next week and a half so won't be reading much.
> 
> Sam...love the skin solutions as I have been struggling with dry skin myself. Did Fred like his afghan?
> 
> No decorations up yet at my home. Might get that done in another week. We have been putting up my Christmas village for the past 10 years instead of a tree. My boys have been buying me village buildings yearly since early elementary grades and decided that they would prefer that to a tree so we enjoy our village each Christmas. I would love a tree but love the boys making our tradition choices as well.
> 
> We also did St. Nick stockings on the 6th of December so the boys were happy with their goodies. I did not get them put out until I got off from work Friday morning. I worked 4-11 AM on Friday and then came home to get ready for a holiday party with other ladies from the gym and then I worked out at the gym and picked up Matthew to pick up fruit I ordered to help the Junior symphony kids in town. Then picked up some dinner of his choice to celebrate his birthday.
> 
> Sorry if I have missed many of your posts and will again miss most this week, but I wish you well and happy knitting days.


You've been busy for sure, enjoy your evening and tomorrow, the concert will be wonderful, I'm sure. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Not only the top of the tree but a flashing light as well :thumbup:


 :shock:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Nice looking tree - and I see a G for Gage at the bottom!!!


gagesmom said:


> Oh Kathleendoris, your mince pies make me think of my grannys. Miss that lady so much.
> 
> I am back and it is about 1pm. Got the dishes, vaccuming, tree done decorating, re-arranging gages boxes in his room, bathroom cleaned and beds made.Also helped Gage get 2 pages of his homework done. 2 more to go. Have the laundry downstairs in the washer, saving that chore for tonight.
> 
> Here is my tree. After having only lights and garland on it Gage and I finished it off today. Not the most elegant but all my old glass ornaments from my Granny are packed away to use for another year when we are settled. I am so embarassed at the condition of the walls and doorway. Greg is good at starting projects, but not finishing them. I will post another pic later of the tree all lit up.


----------



## Karena

Great recipe, I like simple. You remimed me that you can also use some low cal and low priced Italian salad dressing to soak the chicken, cook the same way. It goes great with some pasta dish or as a salad meat. 
Karena


----------



## PurpleFi

Off to bed, night night everyone x


----------



## Designer1234

pacer said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Emma's Tree pattern.
> 
> *Cut 55 squares 2.5" square *--
> 
> you can do 2 colors like my blue one or
> different Christmas fabrics, or patterned and not patterned in white and another color -- the ideas are endless.
> 
> YOu will need a 5" square of brown patterned (like a tree trunk) you will cut it to fit your tree in the general shape I have drawn.
> 
> starting at the bottom corner on the left looking at it.
> 
> 1 square, in the center of 3 squares - look carefully at the edges to make sure you get 3 rows to each branch --if you count correctly it will end up even, at a pointed angle. sew them in strips and carefully join them.
> 
> turn in the hem on the base trunk (I sew it with a backing face to face l/2" and turn it right side out. make sure your open portion is under the tree branches so it gives a nice edging. I also sew around some l/8" in all around the trunk. Make sure your trunk pattern is correct -
> 
> Rows show the following number of blocks.
> 
> 1, 3, 4, 5, 7, 8, 9, 9, 6, 4[/quote
> 
> I made the mitten for your treasurable remembrance of helping so many flood victims. So glad to see it found a wonderful tree to hang on. The tree is such a neat idea.
> 
> 
> 
> I knew it was either you or June -- I even trashed all my old pm's and I knew I acknowledged it -- thanks so much for it. It looks great on my tree. I imagine they are all being used this week here in Alberta -- it is bitterly cold.
> 
> Thanks again for the little mitten and the help with the flood relief. take care dear friend.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bonnie7591

Shirley love your tree & the idea behind it. Thanks for sharing the pattern.

Purldiva, couldn't you use fusible webbing behind the squares & just iron them in place? 

Pacer, I have to ask wat is you job that you work such crazy hours? Obviously you must be a "morning person"

Woolyhat, welcoMe to the group, I have not been here long but they are certainly a friendy group.

All the christmas trees are beautiful, even with the drunken angel!
I maaged to get a few things done today. I made Sam's spinach bites, froze most of them but left a few to put out for supper, will see how they are received.
Made some mince tarts & shortbread cookies.
I put my cabbage out on the deck to freeze so I can make cabbage rolls tomorrow, I make a huge batch & freeze them as they are kind of fiddly to make but are a "must" at Christmas.
Well, time to get supper on.


----------



## martina

Designer1234 said:


> Emma's Tree pattern.
> 
> *Cut 55 squares 2.5" square *--
> 
> you can do 2 colors like my blue one or
> different Christmas fabrics, or patterned and not patterned in white and another color -- the ideas are endless.
> 
> YOu will need a 5" square of brown patterned (like a tree trunk) you will cut it to fit your tree in the general shape I have drawn.
> 
> starting at the bottom corner on the left looking at it.
> 
> 1 square, in the center of 3 squares - look carefully at the edges to make sure you get 3 rows to each branch --if you count correctly it will end up even, at a pointed angle. sew them in strips and carefully join them.
> 
> turn in the hem on the base trunk (I sew it with a backing face to face l/2" and turn it right side out. make sure your open portion is under the tree branches so it gives a nice edging. I also sew around some l/8" in all around the trunk. Make sure your trunk pattern is correct -
> 
> Rows show the following number of blocks.
> 
> 1, 3, 4, 5, 7, 8, 9, 9, 6, 4


Thank you for this.


----------



## martina

The angel isn't drunk. They only have alcohol -free wine to ensure that they don't fall off Christmas trees or anything else for that matter, and don't have collisions while in flight!


----------



## martina

angelam said:


> woollyhat, here it is:
> 
> BAKED FRIED CHICKEN
> 
> Enjoy.


This sounds delicious. Thank you.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> I'd get drunk too if I had the top of a tree pushed up ..... you know.
> 
> sam


Oh, Sam!!!!! What a scream you are!! Leave it to you to think of that! ROFLMAO!!!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> When I had the 'Black' family in residence- Slinky, Malinky, and their four kittens, they would have been disasters with any ornament. Sadly, they were wild kittens- I could only just afford to feed them, I had them desexed by the SPCA- but lost them to the cat flu.


WOW, so sorry to hear that,like cats, well dogs too


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I'm coming to your house for breakfast.
> 
> sam


I will have the coffee on, let me know what time you will be arrive and the food will be hot as well. :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> I'd get drunk too if I had the top of a tree pushed up ..... you know.
> 
> sam


 :shock: LOL LOL


----------



## AZ Sticks

Gweniepooh said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Love drunk angel!


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

thewren said:


> I'd get drunk too if I had the top of a tree pushed up ..... you know.
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam

I rest my case.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Not only the top of the tree but a flashing light as well :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone... 9am Sunday here and cuppa time for me.
> I made a sausage casserole last night.. friends recipe... very tasty and so easy. Of course here is the recipe.
> 
> Deep Down Sausages.
> 
> 8 sausages (any type you like)
> 1 can Condensed Tomato Soup
> 1 onion chopped
> salt & pepper to taste
> 1 tspn curry powder
> 1/2 tspn mustard powder
> 1 desert spoon brown sugar
> 2 tspn vinegar
> 1 tspn crushed garlic
> 
> Boil the sausages for about 10 mins then peel off skin and cut into pieces (about 4 pieces per sausage)
> Put all ingredients into a casserole dish and cook about 1 hour.
> 
> Thats it! Too easy! Very nice with mashed potatoes and vegs. :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

me first

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Angela, shall I pour you glass too? xx


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Purple fi, excellent photos as always, lovely color. Have a fun day with the grandkids, good luck at scrabble.
> Darowil, your scarf is coming along great. What great scenery, I love mountains, don't think I would like to live in them but love the views. Is that you in the photo?
> 
> JuneK, you are right, Joy definitely has got her place in heaven. As to your chilly weather, could we trade? It is a balmy -35, wind chill makes it -46! Supposed to say cold most of the week but not quite so bad as today, I think the hight for the week is -25, maybe we will get this out of the way & it will be more moderate for Christmas travel although I would rather have this than a storm or ice. At least you can see the roads & won't slide of if you use common sense. Last night some fool tried to turn a semi around on our rural road, backed the trailer into the ditch & got totally stuck, I'm sure he will have to get a special truck from the city to get him out. What was he thinking?


Sounds more like he was lost and sadly, not thinking.


----------



## Aran

I had lots of fun last Sunday. I drove to Columbus, which is about 70 miles away, attended Quaker meeting, and locked my keys in my car. I called my brother & he drove down to bring me my spare set of keys. In the meantime, though, it was a nice day (for December), and I spent nearly an hour talking to a woman I'd met at Quaker Meeting. After she left, I spent some time walking around & then called another friend & chatted for a while. My brother arrived shortly after that & I was still able to get to the TransOhio board meeting.

On the way home, I was only about 8 miles away from home when I suddenly saw a deer in the other lane. I quickly hit my brakes, but still hit it anyway. Luckily, it was just a glancing blow & I escaped with only a broken headlight. I don't know how I've managed to avoid hitting a deer til now, but I did. I won't complain too much about it, though, because it could have been so much worse.

Yesterday I had fun buying toys for needy children in my area. I bought board games & stuffed animals because I figure that every kid could play with them. Today I bought dog & cat toys & food & delivered them to my local humane society. It was so much fun buying for kids & critters. The humane society was very appreciative. I go out of my way to support it because I got my cute little girls (my guinea pigs there), and I know that they run solely on donations & volunteers.


----------



## AZ Sticks

PurpleFi said:


> Never got round to playing Scrabble, but he thrashed Mr P and I at Monopoly. :thumbdown:


 :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Just got back from a walk to Marlas to take out the dogs, David Shoveled Marlas back walk from the back door to detached garage and from the back door to the fence gate. We walked, it's cold, -8 when we left to go over, it's -2 now, saying that it feels like -12.
> Does anybody have a really good recipe for Cream of Potato soup? Thanks.


don't know if any one has posted a receipt yet or not but here is one that is good.

Cream of potato soup 
Ingredients
2 medium potatoes, peeled and diced
1 cup water
2 tablespoons chopped onion
2 tablespoons butter
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
3 cups whole milk
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon celery salt
Dash pepper
Paprika and minced fresh parsley

Directions
Place the potatoes and water in a saucepan; bring to a boil over
medium-high heat. Cover and cook until tender; drain and set aside.
In the same pan, saute onion in butter until tender. Stir in flour
until blended. Gradually stir in milk. Bring to a boil; cook and
stir for 2 minutes or until thickened. Reduce heat; add the
potatoes, salt, celery salt and pepper. Cook for 2-3 minutes or
until heated through. Sprinkle with parsley and paprika. Yield: 2
servings.
Nutritional Facts: 1 serving (1 each) equals 482 calories, 24 g fat (15 g saturated fat), 80 mg cholesterol, 982 mg sodium, 53 g carbohydrate, 2 g fiber, 16 g protein.


----------



## iamsam

bonnie - let me know how you liked the spinach bites please.

sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley love your tree & the idea behind it. Thanks for sharing the pattern.
> 
> Purldiva, couldn't you use fusible webbing behind the squares & just iron them in place?
> 
> Pacer, I have to ask wat is you job that you work such crazy hours? Obviously you must be a "morning person"
> 
> Woolyhat, welcoMe to the group, I have not been here long but they are certainly a friendy group.
> 
> All the christmas trees are beautiful, even with the drunken angel!
> I maaged to get a few things done today. I made Sam's spinach bites, froze most of them but left a few to put out for supper, will see how they are received.
> Made some mince tarts & shortbread cookies.
> I put my cabbage out on the deck to freeze so I can make cabbage rolls tomorrow, I make a huge batch & freeze them as they are kind of fiddly to make but are a "must" at Christmas.
> Well, time to get supper on.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Last night at 1:30 am two of the professors from the school DH teaches at were in a head on collision. Wrong way driver on the highway and he hit them head on and then they were hit again by a pick-up when spinning. They were a husband and wife team and she is a pianist from Moscow and has traveled all over the world accompanying her husband, a violinist, since 1967. She was driving and was pronounced dead at the scene. He is in the hospital with a broken arm and other injuries, but minor considering the severity of the accident. DH knew them to say hello but not close friends, however there is a heaviness at our home today ever since we heard of this earlier today. Everyone is quite angry at the wrong way driver but I think they should put up a red light at the exits facing cars that would try to enter. Right now there are signs that say "Wrong Way" that look like they are for you when you are actually driving the correct way, so one gets used to seeing the wrong way signs and knowing they aren't for you but for the other lane. There are confusing entrances with exit and entrance side by side and late at night hard to distinguish. We were just over where this accident occurred with the grandchildren last week and I remember thinking how confusing it was when we got on the highway (in the daytime) and the wrong way signs seemingly glaring at us, yet not. This is the 2nd wrong way driver on this highway in a month with fatalities. Many more over the years and last year a young mother after a night of work was killed by getting on the wrong way. So sad and such a loss to the community of students and colleagues at the school.


----------



## jknappva

Aran said:


> I had lots of fun last Sunday. I drove to Columbus, which is about 70 miles away, attended Quaker meeting, and locked my keys in my car. I called my brother & he drove down to bring me my spare set of keys. In the meantime, though, it was a nice day (for December), and I spent nearly an hour talking to a woman I'd met at Quaker Meeting. After she left, I spent some time walking around & then called another friend & chatted for a while. My brother arrived shortly after that & I was still able to get to the TransOhio board meeting.
> 
> On the way home, I was only about 8 miles away from home when I suddenly saw a deer in the other lane. I quickly hit my brakes, but still hit it anyway. Luckily, it was just a glancing blow & I escaped with only a broken headlight. I don't know how I've managed to avoid hitting a deer til now, but I did. I won't complain too much about it, though, because it could have been so much worse.
> 
> Yesterday I had fun buying toys for needy children in my area. I bought board games & stuffed animals because I figure that every kid could play with them. Today I bought dog & cat toys & food & delivered them to my local humane society. It was so much fun buying for kids & critters. The humane society was very appreciative. I go out of my way to support it because I got my cute little girls (my guinea pigs there), and I know that they run solely on donations & volunteers.


I'm glad you had some fun on Sun even with the couple of mishaps.
God bless you for taking care of needy children and the humane society!
JuneK


----------



## iamsam

why do you freeze the cabbage before you made the cabbage rolls?

sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley love your tree & the idea behind it. Thanks for sharing the pattern.
> 
> Purldiva, couldn't you use fusible webbing behind the squares & just iron them in place?
> 
> Pacer, I have to ask wat is you job that you work such crazy hours? Obviously you must be a "morning person"
> 
> Woolyhat, welcoMe to the group, I have not been here long but they are certainly a friendy group.
> 
> All the christmas trees are beautiful, even with the drunken angel!
> I maaged to get a few things done today. I made Sam's spinach bites, froze most of them but left a few to put out for supper, will see how they are received.
> Made some mince tarts & shortbread cookies.
> I put my cabbage out on the deck to freeze so I can make cabbage rolls tomorrow, I make a huge batch & freeze them as they are kind of fiddly to make but are a "must" at Christmas.
> Well, time to get supper on.


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> I'm not sure if that is a compliment or you think all I do is drink!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Compliment, of course, :-D


----------



## jknappva

This is the 2nd wrong way driver on this highway in a month with fatalities. Many more over the years and last year a young mother after a night of work was killed by getting on the wrong way. So sad and such a loss to the community of students and colleagues at the school.[/quote]

I am so sorry to hear about this...what a tragedy!! What's even worse, it sounds as if it could have been prevented if the traffic engineers would just use a little common sense. Makes you wonder how many more people will be killed before something is done!
My condolences....
JuneK


----------



## iamsam

and the deer are running - they know the hunters are out. I hit one a couple of years ago with gary's truck - killed it - I could have cried - actually I did - I was so upset.

pays to carry an extra set sometimes. lol

sam



Aran said:


> I had lots of fun last Sunday. I drove to Columbus, which is about 70 miles away, attended Quaker meeting, and locked my keys in my car. I called my brother & he drove down to bring me my spare set of keys. In the meantime, though, it was a nice day (for December), and I spent nearly an hour talking to a woman I'd met at Quaker Meeting. After she left, I spent some time walking around & then called another friend & chatted for a while. My brother arrived shortly after that & I was still able to get to the TransOhio board meeting.
> 
> On the way home, I was only about 8 miles away from home when I suddenly saw a deer in the other lane. I quickly hit my brakes, but still hit it anyway. Luckily, it was just a glancing blow & I escaped with only a broken headlight. I don't know how I've managed to avoid hitting a deer til now, but I did. I won't complain too much about it, though, because it could have been so much worse.
> 
> Yesterday I had fun buying toys for needy children in my area. I bought board games & stuffed animals because I figure that every kid could play with them. Today I bought dog & cat toys & food & delivered them to my local humane society. It was so much fun buying for kids & critters. The humane society was very appreciative. I go out of my way to support it because I got my cute little girls (my guinea pigs there), and I know that they run solely on donations & volunteers.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> This is the 2nd wrong way driver on this highway in a month with fatalities. Many more over the years and last year a young mother after a night of work was killed by getting on the wrong way. So sad and such a loss to the community of students and colleagues at the school.


I am so sorry to hear about this...what a tragedy!! What's even worse, it sounds as if it could have been prevented if the traffic engineers would just use a little common sense. Makes you wonder how many more people will be killed before something is done!
My condolences....
JuneK[/quote]

Thanks June. I can't imagine what it will be like with family all so far away in Russia.


----------



## Designer1234

Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley love your tree & the idea behind it. Thanks for sharing the pattern.
> 
> Purldiva, couldn't you use fusible webbing behind the squares & just iron them in place?


I just remembered -- that is how I did them! I don't have her pattern -It is somewhere on a saved disc --

I put it on heat n bond --bonded all the squares on the heat n bond and then sewed the seams vertically and then horizontally front sides together-- it makes it stiffer as well. One of them I put backing on it -- bonding it and then putting a backing on it and joining it with a straight stitch close to the edge and then satin stitching around the whole edge is the right way to do it. It has been awhile since i made one. You don't want to try to do the strips separately after all. Thanks Bonnie -- I knew there was something I wasn't making clear in the pattern. I did each of them differently. One in white and gold thread -- another in white and silver thread -- and different fabrics as well.


----------



## iamsam

yummy --- sam


NanaCaren said:


> don't know if any one has posted a receipt yet or not but here is one that is good.
> 
> Cream of potato soup
> Ingredients


----------



## gagesmom

Just got caught up and I am happy to report that we have got some snow that has stayed today. would take a pic outside now but it is too dark. I took these ones earlier on.


----------



## iamsam

even when you don't know them there is a sadness - you would think the state would do something about the confusion.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Last night at 1:30 am two of the professors from the school DH teaches at were in a head on collision. Wrong way driver on the highway and he hit them head on and then they were hit again by a pick-up when spinning. They were a husband and wife team and she is a pianist from Moscow and has traveled all over the world accompanying her husband, a violinist, since 1967. She was driving and was pronounced dead at the scene. He is in the hospital with a broken arm and other injuries, but minor considering the severity of the accident. DH knew them to say hello but not close friends, however there is a heaviness at our home today ever since we heard of this earlier today. Everyone is quite angry at the wrong way driver but I think they should put up a red light at the exits facing cars that would try to enter. Right now there are signs that say "Wrong Way" that look like they are for you when you are actually driving the correct way, so one gets used to seeing the wrong way signs and knowing they aren't for you but for the other lane. There are confusing entrances with exit and entrance side by side and late at night hard to distinguish. We were just over where this accident occurred with the grandchildren last week and I remember thinking how confusing it was when we got on the highway (in the daytime) and the wrong way signs seemingly glaring at us, yet not. This is the 2nd wrong way driver on this highway in a month with fatalities. Many more over the years and last year a young mother after a night of work was killed by getting on the wrong way. So sad and such a loss to the community of students and colleagues at the school.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Hey guys - I just dumped a glass of water on my keyboard.... So I am on my iPad for the time being.... I was in such a panic when the keyboard didn't work.... Ttyl! Luv-AZ


----------



## gagesmom

I am 85% done one of the hello kitty hats and I have to say that for just winging it, I really like how it is turning out. Have knit up two ears that need to be attached and I am working on finishing the bow. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

tell dh I approve the beard.

sam



gagesmom said:


> Just got caught up and I am happy to report that we have got some snow that has stayed today. would take a pic outside now but it is too dark. I took these ones earlier on.


----------



## iamsam

if you knit that without a pattern I am impressed

sam



gagesmom said:


> I am 85% done one of the hello kitty hats and I have to say that for just winging it, I really like how it is turning out. Have knit up two ears that need to be attached and I am working on finishing the bow. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> yummy --- sam
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't know if any one has posted a receipt yet or not but here is one that is good.
> 
> Cream of potato soup
> Ingredients
> 
> 
> 
> It is good I make it a lot. Sometimes I grate carrots into it along with chopped celery. If you chop up ham and add it while cooking, it makes a good ham chowder.
Click to expand...


----------



## MindyT

NanaCaren said:


> don't know if any one has posted a receipt yet or not but here is one that is good.
> 
> Cream of potato soup
> Ingredients
> 2 medium potatoes, peeled and diced
> 1 cup water
> 2 tablespoons chopped onion
> 2 tablespoons butter
> 2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
> 3 cups whole milk
> 1/2 teaspoon salt
> 1/8 teaspoon celery salt
> Dash pepper
> Paprika and minced fresh parsley
> 
> Directions
> Place the potatoes and water in a saucepan; bring to a boil over
> medium-high heat. Cover and cook until tender; drain and set aside.
> In the same pan, saute onion in butter until tender. Stir in flour
> until blended. Gradually stir in milk. Bring to a boil; cook and
> stir for 2 minutes or until thickened. Reduce heat; add the
> potatoes, salt, celery salt and pepper. Cook for 2-3 minutes or
> until heated through. Sprinkle with parsley and paprika. Yield: 2
> servings.
> Nutritional Facts: 1 serving (1 each) equals 482 calories, 24 g fat (15 g saturated fat), 80 mg cholesterol, 982 mg sodium, 53 g carbohydrate, 2 g fiber, 16 g protein.


I'm doing this tomorrow. Sounds wonderful as did all of Sam's tasty bits. Everyone sounds so festive and fun. Enjoy you day/evening/night.


----------



## angelam

Past midnight here. Time for bed. Love and hugs to all. Night night xx


----------



## pammie1234

Hi! I have been gone for so long and know I have missed a lot. I have been subbing and that has kept me busy and tired! We have had an ice storm. It is very cold so it isn't melting. 2nd day of being stuck in the house and tomorrow doesn't seem to be better. We didn't have school yesterday, and unless it gets better, we may not have school on Monday. I have knitted some, decorated some, and cuddled with the dogs! I just thought I should check in and try to get back into the swing of things. I hope everyone is doing well and enjoying getting ready for the holidays.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Aran I am so sorry about your accident with the deer. Personally I've never had that experience but someone else driving my car did many years ago. I am so thankful you weren't hurt. Now locking keys in car is another matter...I've done a a few times and paid dearly for a locksmith as I couldn't reach DH to get spare keys. Worst time I had just filled my car with gas and had to wait quite awhile AND still pay to have car unlocked.

How thoughtful of you to buy toys for both the children and the Humane Society. Folks like you make the worldf a better place. Thanks and hats off to you!


Aran said:


> I had lots of fun last Sunday. I drove to Columbus, which is about 70 miles away, attended Quaker meeting, and locked my keys in my car. I called my brother & he drove down to bring me my spare set of keys. In the meantime, though, it was a nice day (for December), and I spent nearly an hour talking to a woman I'd met at Quaker Meeting. After she left, I spent some time walking around & then called another friend & chatted for a while. My brother arrived shortly after that & I was still able to get to the TransOhio board meeting.
> 
> On the way home, I was only about 8 miles away from home when I suddenly saw a deer in the other lane. I quickly hit my brakes, but still hit it anyway. Luckily, it was just a glancing blow & I escaped with only a broken headlight. I don't know how I've managed to avoid hitting a deer til now, but I did. I won't complain too much about it, though, because it could have been so much worse.
> 
> Yesterday I had fun buying toys for needy children in my area. I bought board games & stuffed animals because I figure that every kid could play with them. Today I bought dog & cat toys & food & delivered them to my local humane society. It was so much fun buying for kids & critters. The humane society was very appreciative. I go out of my way to support it because I got my cute little girls (my guinea pigs there), and I know that they run solely on donations & volunteers.


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## Gweniepooh

Condolences to you, DH and the community at large. How horrible. Often times here it takes such a tragedy to get proper signage in areas. Hopefully good will come from this disaster and those in charge will get changes made. Meanwhile, you and yours be safe at this area. 


Angora1 said:


> Last night at 1:30 am two of the professors from the school DH teaches at were in a head on collision. Wrong way driver on the highway and he hit them head on and then they were hit again by a pick-up when spinning. They were a husband and wife team and she is a pianist from Moscow and has traveled all over the world accompanying her husband, a violinist, since 1967. She was driving and was pronounced dead at the scene. He is in the hospital with a broken arm and other injuries, but minor considering the severity of the accident. DH knew them to say hello but not close friends, however there is a heaviness at our home today ever since we heard of this earlier today. Everyone is quite angry at the wrong way driver but I think they should put up a red light at the exits facing cars that would try to enter. Right now there are signs that say "Wrong Way" that look like they are for you when you are actually driving the correct way, so one gets used to seeing the wrong way signs and knowing they aren't for you but for the other lane. There are confusing entrances with exit and entrance side by side and late at night hard to distinguish. We were just over where this accident occurred with the grandchildren last week and I remember thinking how confusing it was when we got on the highway (in the daytime) and the wrong way signs seemingly glaring at us, yet not. This is the 2nd wrong way driver on this highway in a month with fatalities. Many more over the years and last year a young mother after a night of work was killed by getting on the wrong way. So sad and such a loss to the community of students and colleagues at the school.


----------



## iamsam

pammie - didn't we go through this last year - without the ice of course. it is good to hear from you - how much longer are you teaching this year? hope your holidays are going to be filled with all good things.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Hi! I have been gone for so long and know I have missed a lot. I have been subbing and that has kept me busy and tired! We have had an ice storm. It is very cold so it isn't melting. 2nd day of being stuck in the house and tomorrow doesn't seem to be better. We didn't have school yesterday, and unless it gets better, we may not have school on Monday. I have knitted some, decorated some, and cuddled with the dogs! I just thought I should check in and try to get back into the swing of things. I hope everyone is doing well and enjoying getting ready for the holidays.


----------



## jheiens

KateB said:


> Not in the slightest preachy! The only thing I disagree with you on is, " Does that make us better than my neighbors or church family? Of course not!! "......I would say it DOES! I wish everyone had your attitude. :thumbup:


Kate, you flatter me but thank you for the sweet words.

Ohio Joy


----------



## martina

Pammie , nice to see you back hope the weather improves for you.
Aran , living near Dartmoor we have to be careful of the ponies and sheep grazing there when driving in that area. For some reason the sheep seem to like the grass that is nearest to the road. Further up there are notices to beware of the deer. Towards Exeter there are some little deer in a country estate. They are very shy and you only get a glimpse of them sometimes when going past on the train. I will have to look up their name. You were lucky that it was only a headlight that was damaged. It was an adventurous trip for you, and very kind to give all that you did. Seems a bit unfair that it ended that way. Many years ago a ward sister at a hospital I worked in went to care for some very ill people on a pilgrimage to Lourdes. The return flight had to be diverted to an airforce base due to landing gear problems. When several people on the plane began to pray she said that all she could think was how "good" she had been all week, and that it wasn't fair! Needless to say all was well, and she said that she felt very ungrateful when she thought about it!


----------



## jheiens

The mince pies look delicious, Kathleendoris.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

June, I nearly choked and shed a tear when you referred to me as 'sister of my heart. I felt like I'd been given a hug.

Thank you for the kind words.

Ohio Joy


----------



## AZ Sticks

gagesmom said:


> Just got caught up and I am happy to report that we have got some snow that has stayed today. would take a pic outside now but it is too dark. I took these ones earlier on.


I just love to watch kids play in the snow......


----------



## AZ Sticks

gagesmom said:


> I am 85% done one of the hello kitty hats and I have to say that for just winging it, I really like how it is turning out. Have knit up two ears that need to be attached and I am working on finishing the bow. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Very cute Melly!


----------



## AZ Sticks

NanaCaren said:


> It is good I make it a lot. Sometimes I grate carrots into it along with chopped celery. If you chop up ham and add it while cooking, it makes a good ham chowder.


That does sound like a good chowder.... But I think I will do a plain pot for Alan tomorrow!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Glad to meet you Mindy- I grew up in Anaheim- where in so cal are you from?you will like this group - please join us any time - there is always someone around!


MindyT said:


> I'm doing this tomorrow. Sounds wonderful as did all of Sam's tasty bits. Everyone sounds so festive and fun. Enjoy you day/evening/night.


----------



## AZ Sticks

So glad to see you! Hope you are enjoying subbing- stay warm!!


pammie1234 said:


> Hi! I have been gone for so long and know I have missed a lot. I have been subbing and that has kept me busy and tired! We have had an ice storm. It is very cold so it isn't melting. 2nd day of being stuck in the house and tomorrow doesn't seem to be better. We didn't have school yesterday, and unless it gets better, we may not have school on Monday. I have knitted some, decorated some, and cuddled with the dogs! I just thought I should check in and try to get back into the swing of things. I hope everyone is doing well and enjoying getting ready for the holidays.


----------



## gagesmom

Will do Sam


thewren said:


> tell dh I approve the beard.
> 
> sam


----------



## gagesmom

Thanks Sandi...here she is, just finished her.


AZ Sticks said:


> Very cute Melly!


----------



## NanaCaren

MindyT said:


> I'm doing this tomorrow. Sounds wonderful as did all of Sam's tasty bits. Everyone sounds so festive and fun. Enjoy you day/evening/night.


I am making it tomorrow as well but in a much larger batch, to serve 10. Everyone is very festive and fun. The christmas dishes have come out of storage, the everyday ones have been put away. With a houseful if teens, pre teens and a kindergartener I can't help but enjoy it. :-D :shock:


----------



## gagesmom

Have company, will check in later on. Just wanted to share my hat with you guys/gals.


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> Thanks Sandi...here she is, just finished her.


AWWWWWWW says DJ, "I like Hello Kitty!!!! " :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Past midnight here. Time for bed. Love and hugs to all. Night night xx


Good night wonderful dreams love and hugs back to you


----------



## NanaCaren

pammie1234 said:


> Hi! I have been gone for so long and know I have missed a lot. I have been subbing and that has kept me busy and tired! We have had an ice storm. It is very cold so it isn't melting. 2nd day of being stuck in the house and tomorrow doesn't seem to be better. We didn't have school yesterday, and unless it gets better, we may not have school on Monday. I have knitted some, decorated some, and cuddled with the dogs! I just thought I should check in and try to get back into the swing of things. I hope everyone is doing well and enjoying getting ready for the holidays.


HOLY COW LADY!!!!! good to see you back on :-D :-D have missed you
Stay safe if you have to go out at all.


----------



## gagesmom

Glad you like it DJ.


NanaCaren said:


> AWWWWWWW says DJ, "I like Hello Kitty!!!! " :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


I made these for 2 little ladies in my life.


----------



## NanaCaren

AZ Sticks said:


> That does sound like a good chowder.... But I think I will do a plain pot for Alan tomorrow!


I prefer it plain but the teens like added things to it.


----------



## gagesmom

Sorry off I go again.


----------



## jheiens

thewren said:


> I have been in communities like that - seattle is like that - took me quite a while to build a group of good friends. never could figure out what it was that way.
> 
> if everyone did what you do we could change the world.
> 
> sam
> 
> Thank you, Sam.
> 
> I do believe that we can change the world. It just takes doing it one person at a time. Christ didn't manage it with Judas and the Sanhedrin, but He kept working at it all the way down to you and me. We just carry it on for Him.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## AZ Sticks

gagesmom said:


> Thanks Sandi...here she is, just finished her.


Love the way it turned out!


----------



## pacer

NanaCaren said:


> AWWWWWWW says DJ, "I like Hello Kitty!!!! " :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


So your list of things to make is getting bigger then. Does DJ want the hat and the kitties?

Love the potato soup receipt, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Railyn

MindyT said:


> Sonoma County, California wine country and 29 this morning. A little rain last night, so there is a bit of ice around. Did our walk early and won't be driving. Too many nuts who haven't the vaguest on how to drive in ice and/or snow. The clouds have broken and there is some sun, so it may warm up to 40 again today! Woo hoo....don't know how the rest of you do the cold, ice, snow etc. I'm originally from Southern California so I totally don't know from that kind of weather. But it's beautiful.


I spent most of my growing up years near St. Helena and I can tell you that when we had snow, it was a big deal. I don't remember many accidents but I wasn't driving a lot of those years. we now live in Texas and the weather here is difficult. So very hot in summer and more ice storms than I care to think about.


----------



## Grannypeg

Great opening Sam, I have been awol. However, my husband is still not very well, but working on getting better. I hope things are now looking up.

Just have the eyes to do on my dead fish hat. My oldest grandson (21) has asked for the Sir Knight Helmet. I bought the knitted pattern, but may do the crocheted version to save on time for Christmas. Have a few hats to do for the men. We"ll see how far I get before Christmas.

Peggy


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> don't know if any one has posted a receipt yet or not but here is one that is good.
> 
> Cream of potato soup
> Ingredients
> 2 medium potatoes, peeled and diced
> 1 cup water
> 2 tablespoons chopped onion
> 2 tablespoons butter
> 2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
> 3 cups whole milk
> 1/2 teaspoon salt
> 1/8 teaspoon celery salt
> Dash pepper
> Paprika and minced fresh parsley
> 
> Directions
> Place the potatoes and water in a saucepan; bring to a boil over
> medium-high heat. Cover and cook until tender; drain and set aside.
> In the same pan, saute onion in butter until tender. Stir in flour
> until blended. Gradually stir in milk. Bring to a boil; cook and
> stir for 2 minutes or until thickened. Reduce heat; add the
> potatoes, salt, celery salt and pepper. Cook for 2-3 minutes or
> until heated through. Sprinkle with parsley and paprika. Yield: 2
> servings.
> Nutritional Facts: 1 serving (1 each) equals 482 calories, 24 g fat (15 g saturated fat), 80 mg cholesterol, 982 mg sodium, 53 g carbohydrate, 2 g fiber, 16 g protein.


Thank you, no one has posted yet, Julie gave me one, but I love having more to try.


----------



## Patches39

Time to say night, night, pray all have a blessed tomorrow, may it be fill with healing, joy, peace, and lots of love. Talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Last night at 1:30 am two of the professors from the school DH teaches at were in a head on collision. Wrong way driver on the highway and he hit them head on and then they were hit again by a pick-up when spinning. They were a husband and wife team and she is a pianist from Moscow and has traveled all over the world accompanying her husband, a violinist, since 1967. She was driving and was pronounced dead at the scene. He is in the hospital with a broken arm and other injuries, but minor considering the severity of the accident. DH knew them to say hello but not close friends, however there is a heaviness at our home today ever since we heard of this earlier today. Everyone is quite angry at the wrong way driver but I think they should put up a red light at the exits facing cars that would try to enter. Right now there are signs that say "Wrong Way" that look like they are for you when you are actually driving the correct way, so one gets used to seeing the wrong way signs and knowing they aren't for you but for the other lane. There are confusing entrances with exit and entrance side by side and late at night hard to distinguish. We were just over where this accident occurred with the grandchildren last week and I remember thinking how confusing it was when we got on the highway (in the daytime) and the wrong way signs seemingly glaring at us, yet not. This is the 2nd wrong way driver on this highway in a month with fatalities. Many more over the years and last year a young mother after a night of work was killed by getting on the wrong way. So sad and such a loss to the community of students and colleagues at the school.


What a horrible tragedy. So sad. We saw a very elderly man once driving down the wrong side of the highway one afternoon and called the police so that they could stop him before anything could happen, unfortunately at night it's not that easy to spot until it's too late.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Just got caught up and I am happy to report that we have got some snow that has stayed today. would take a pic outside now but it is too dark. I took these ones earlier on.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Love the pictures.


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> Hey guys - I just dumped a glass of water on my keyboard.... So I am on my iPad for the time being.... I was in such a panic when the keyboard didn't work.... Ttyl! Luv-AZ


Blow dryer on low works, ask me how I know. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> I am 85% done one of the hello kitty hats and I have to say that for just winging it, I really like how it is turning out. Have knit up two ears that need to be attached and I am working on finishing the bow. :thumbup: :thumbup:


That is great!!! And you're just winging it, I think you need to post that pattern for sale on Ravelry for about $5 or so. Great job!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> It is good I make it a lot. Sometimes I grate carrots into it along with chopped celery. If you chop up ham and add it while cooking, it makes a good ham chowder.


Yes, was definitely planning on adding ham.  The carrots and celery sound great too. :thumbup:


----------



## Tessadele

Hooray, I've managed to read thru this week & catch up. Now it's gone 2am & I must go to sleep, so I'll wish you all "Good night, sleep tight" & get my head down. Mind you, I haven't done much today, just read & watched TV, so I'm not exactly exhausted, but I will be tomorrow if I don't get some sleep now. Been nice meeting you!! 

Tessa


----------



## Poledra65

pammie1234 said:


> Hi! I have been gone for so long and know I have missed a lot. I have been subbing and that has kept me busy and tired! We have had an ice storm. It is very cold so it isn't melting. 2nd day of being stuck in the house and tomorrow doesn't seem to be better. We didn't have school yesterday, and unless it gets better, we may not have school on Monday. I have knitted some, decorated some, and cuddled with the dogs! I just thought I should check in and try to get back into the swing of things. I hope everyone is doing well and enjoying getting ready for the holidays.


Hi Pammie, was wondering how you were doing but knew you were working so very busy. Hope the ice melts soon. 
Good to see you. Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Thanks Sandi...here she is, just finished her.


Brilliant!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I am making it tomorrow as well but in a much larger batch, to serve 10. Everyone is very festive and fun. The christmas dishes have come out of storage, the everyday ones have been put away. With a houseful if teens, pre teens and a kindergartener I can't help but enjoy it. :-D :shock:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Patches39 said:


> Time to say night, night, pray all have a blessed tomorrow, may it be fill with healing, joy, peace, and lots of love. Talk to you tomorrow.


Sweet dreams.


----------



## Poledra65

Tessadele said:


> Hooray, I've managed to read thru this week & catch up. Now it's gone 2am & I must go to sleep, so I'll wish you all "Good night, sleep tight" & get my head down. Mind you, I haven't done much today, just read & watched TV, so I'm not exactly exhausted, but I will be tomorrow if I don't get some sleep now. Been nice meeting you!!
> 
> Tessa


Hi Tessa, how are you? Well, aside from heading to bed.


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> Glad you like it DJ.
> 
> I made these for 2 little ladies in my life.


Those are so cute too. DJ would go nuts over them. I think her aunt is making her one for christmas, she has hinted any ways.


----------



## NanaCaren

pacer said:


> So your list of things to make is getting bigger then. Does DJ want the hat and the kitties?
> 
> Love the potato soup receipt, thanks for sharing it.


Only if her aunt doesn't make them. :-D

You are most welcome, it is really good we eat it a lot during the cooler months. She will take anything with hello kitty on it. :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, no one has posted yet, Julie gave me one, but I love having more to try.


You are welcome, I love sharing receipts. Michael makes a good ham chowder but has no receipt for it just wings it every time. 
I love having plenty then I can choose the one I like best.


----------



## pacer

Daralene...what a sad event to lose a fine musician and a professor. Her husband won't be the same after that. People are driving crazy lately. My DH and DS#1 almost got hit by someone doing a u-turn today. They said she left some blue paint on our vehicle. Mostly missed my guys because my DH slammed on his breaks and swerved to miss her. She never even stopped, just kept going. 

Gagesmom...welcome back and congrats on selling the house. What a relief that has to be. 

Shirley...thanks for sharing the pictures and pattern. I would like to share that tree pattern with some special sewing friends and let them know what they were designed for. I will have to find someone to make one for my sister who lost a daughter 24 years ago and she still struggles on certain days with the loss. I do think of our Canadian neighbors who are warmer this winter due to the efforts of so many wonderful crafters. I remind my boys on the cold days that there are people so much warmer this winter due to the package that we sent. I also share with them that others sent packages to help make this event very successful. 

My son's concert was wonderful. I also got to meet my son's friend's grandma tonight. I worked on some knitting during the time that the band members need to be there and the time of the concert. No sense just sitting around.

I have been up since 2:30 AM and am starting to get very sleepy so I need to get ready for some rest. If I have not commented on your posts, know that I am thinking of you and wishing everyone a safe and joyful holiday season.


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> Time to say night, night, pray all have a blessed tomorrow, may it be fill with healing, joy, peace, and lots of love. Talk to you tomorrow.


Good night pleasant dreams. 
Hugs and healing energies


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, was definitely planning on adding ham.  The carrots and celery sound great too. :thumbup:


It is a great base for many different chowders, Chrissy adds mushrooms a long with veggies.


----------



## NanaCaren

Tessadele said:


> Hooray, I've managed to read thru this week & catch up. Now it's gone 2am & I must go to sleep, so I'll wish you all "Good night, sleep tight" & get my head down. Mind you, I haven't done much today, just read & watched TV, so I'm not exactly exhausted, but I will be tomorrow if I don't get some sleep now. Been nice meeting you!!
> 
> Tessa


glad to see you on again and that you managed to catch up. I am not doing ver well with keeping up lately,trying but not doing a good job at all. Rather busy here with Sara and the kids and then Jamie moving back on Tuesday.


----------



## Grannypeg

It would be easy to crochet squares for Emma's Tree. That's a really neat idea.



Designer1234 said:


> Why not use the pattern I just posted and make a tree with crochet or knitted squares? just a thought. Or even 2" wide strips which could be measured agains the squares in the patterns -- hmm- that is a thought. The whole idea is so good for me -- it makes Christmas easier for the whole family -- Pat and I especially.
> 
> It is extremely easy to sew this tree - if you have a sewing machine though.
> 
> It isn't the difficulty - she wanted something very easy so everyone who wanted one could make it. I have had so many people (my friends who have made this tree) you don't have to have lost anyone yourself but it is great to remember those of us who have. All (or many) of my friends have them on their walls in memory of Rob and Jane -- and other children they knew. Miriam even presented one to the President of Ireland and it is in her
> home each winter - in memory of those who lost children.
> You might want to google the Irish Patchwork Society - on one of them there is a picture of Miriam Gogarty presenting it to the President ( who is a woman) or was at that time.
> 
> Here is the link with Miriam presenting a tree to the President.
> 
> http://irishpatchwork.blogspot.ca/2010/12/chairperson-miriam-gogarty-with.html
> 
> Miriam is what my Mom used to call 'A going concern" she is very involved with Irish quilting -and they go from Ireland to Northern Ireland to attend retreats with the Ulster Patchwork Society (I think that is what it is called.) She also visited Canada with a group of Irish Quilters (somewhere in Ontario) and they have a wonderful welcome from Canadian quilters. she is a wonderful person . wonderful art quilter too. She took a lot of my classes,and still does landscapes on the Val Hearder yahoo group for anyone who is interested in checking them out.


----------



## Grannypeg

They are beautiful Melody. Great job!


----------



## iamsam

melody - those are two very cute hello kitty dolls - the little girls are going to love them.

sam



gagesmom said:


> Glad you like it DJ.
> 
> I made these for 2 little ladies in my life.


----------



## iamsam

prayers and healing energy winging to your husband - good to hear he is improving.

sam



Grannypeg said:


> Great opening Sam, I have been awol. However, my husband is still not very well, but working on getting better. I hope things are now looking up.
> 
> Just have the eyes to do on my dead fish hat. My oldest grandson (21) has asked for the Sir Knight Helmet. I bought the knitted pattern, but may do the crocheted version to save on time for Christmas. Have a few hats to do for the men. We"ll see how far I get before Christmas.
> 
> Peggy


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Tessa, how are you? Well, aside from heading to bed.


i'm afraid I'm going to follow suit and call it a night too. Been up since just after 2am and will be up early tomorrow too. Feels so much later than it is.

A pic of my three grands sitting by DJ and Seth's tree. Dj found a few more bulbs to go onto the tree, she said Seth will be so surprised.

The picture above the tree is of Michael and Chrissy, taken by their father in Alaska a few years back.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Poledra65 said:


> Blow dryer on low works, ask me how I know. :roll:


Tried that... No luck.... But I am going to let it sit upside down until tomorrow morning....


----------



## iamsam

is that for good or just for the Christmas break?

sam



NanaCaren said:


> glad to see you on again and that you managed to catch up. I am not doing ver well with keeping up lately,trying but not doing a good job at all. Rather busy here with Sara and the kids and then Jamie moving back on Tuesday.


----------



## Pup lover

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, no one has posted yet, Julie gave me one, but I love having more to try.


The receipe I posted earlier is a potatoe soup, it was very good, even DH liked it.


----------



## Pup lover

Sugar glad you were just busy and not ill.

Melody love your tree. The kittens and hat are adorable. You have done a wonderful job!!

Purple I have nothing atop my tree, your drunken angel would look good! The angel I have is too heavy.

Angora so sorry about your husbands co-workers.

Pacer, I have another one started already smaller around and will make it taller but much closer to the neck.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> is that for good or just for the Christmas break?
> 
> sam


she is transferring to the local college and will stay here until she gets a dorm. JCC is just getting dorms starting 2014, she has been waiting for them.


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> The receipe I posted earlier is a potatoe soup, it was very good, even DH liked it.


I thought someone had but couldn't find it, but I couldn't fine much of anything lately. Been a bit scatter brained of late. :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren

Headed to bed to get some much needed shut eye and hopefully my brain will follow and rest as well. 

pleasant dreams to all and healing restful energy and hugs to all.


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> bonnie - let me know how you liked the spinach bites please.
> 
> sam


My husband thought they were OK but I thought they were pretty bland. Maybe you need to dip them in something or somehow spice them up more..Delbert said they taste better than they look.


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> why do you freeze the cabbage before you made the cabbage rolls?
> 
> sam


If you freeze them, then thaw the leaves are limp & roll much better. You can put them in hot water instead but I think freezing works much better


----------



## Spider

Good evening all from a very cold central Minnesota. When I last posted we didn't have any snow. Oh what a difference a week can make. We have now ten inches of the glorious white stuff and right now at 9:00 PM we are a minus 20 below zero F. That is actual temp. It all started on Monday and the snow continued until Thursday . I am loving seeing your Christmas trees and hearing the stories. The memories this time of year can be wonderful and sad at the same time.
Way behind on all things I feel. Work is going ok still in the training stage.
I miss being able to keep up daily. So glad to read the good news and so sorry to read of the sad. Warm hugs to all.


----------



## pammie1234

Thank you for the welcome back. I have missed everyone and reading the KTP. I have about 2 more weeks for this job, and then start a new one in January. It will be a long one, which I dread. I will be with friends, so it should be ok. I have really enjoyed subbing at DD's school. The teachers have been great, classes small, and good students. I think she has enjoyed me being there. I have missed knitting, KP, spending time with my babies, and staying in my pj's as long as I want! Positive things are the social interactions and the money! Don't we all like getting extra money?


----------



## sugarsugar

AZ Sticks said:


> Thank you Sugar - You'd better get after it.... Sam is counting down!!!


Ok, I have been at it this morning. Made a start. I havent put up a big tree for the last couple of years, so this is what I do.... and a bit more around fireplace etc. Sorry if you cant see very well, I will take another whenever we have another sunny day and the light is better. It is 27c here but very overcast today.


----------



## sugarsugar

And Gwen... this one is for you! LOL. (we were talking on skype a few hours ago). But the can does say 100% Aussie Pumpkin.


----------



## iamsam

how does one spice up spinach? I suppose you could dice up a little ham to stick in the middle. a dip would help also.

sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> My husband thought they were OK but I thought they were pretty bland. Maybe you need to dip them in something or somehow spice them up more..Delbert said they taste better than they look.


----------



## iamsam

that is lovely sugarsugar.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> Ok, I have been at it this morning. Made a start. I havent put up a big tree for the last couple of years, so this is what I do.... and a bit more around fireplace etc. Sorry if you cant see very well, I will take another whenever we have another sunny day and the light is better. It is 27c here but very overcast today.


----------



## gagesmom

Off to bed now, got to work in the morning.

Night all and I will see you all some time tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Oh, they were so cute, so sorry that you lost then to the flu.


It was so sad, but I just did not have the cash to look after so many, responsibly


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> WOW, so sorry to hear that,like cats, well dogs too


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> You are welcome, I love sharing receipts. Michael makes a good ham chowder but has no receipt for it just wings it every time.
> I love having plenty then I can choose the one I like best.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> i'm afraid I'm going to follow suit and call it a night too. Been up since just after 2am and will be up early tomorrow too. Feels so much later than it is.
> 
> A pic of my three grands sitting by DJ and Seth's tree. Dj found a few more bulbs to go onto the tree, she said Seth will be so surprised.
> 
> The picture above the tree is of Michael and Chrissy, taken by their father in Alaska a few years back.


That is a wonderful picture, they have such beautiful smiles.  DJ and Seth did a fantastic job. 
The pic of Michael and Chrissy is wonderful, love the lighting.


----------



## jheiens

'Night, all. I'm about down for the count. I'll see you all after Bible study and church in the morning.

Rest well and stay warm/cool as the case may be. 

Hugs, Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Last night at 1:30 am two of the professors from the school DH teaches at were in a head on collision. Wrong way driver on the highway and he hit them head on and then they were hit again by a pick-up when spinning. They were a husband and wife team and she is a pianist from Moscow and has traveled all over the world accompanying her husband, a violinist, since 1967. She was driving and was pronounced dead at the scene. He is in the hospital with a broken arm and other injuries, but minor considering the severity of the accident. DH knew them to say hello but not close friends, however there is a heaviness at our home today ever since we heard of this earlier today. Everyone is quite angry at the wrong way driver but I think they should put up a red light at the exits facing cars that would try to enter. Right now there are signs that say "Wrong Way" that look like they are for you when you are actually driving the correct way, so one gets used to seeing the wrong way signs and knowing they aren't for you but for the other lane. There are confusing entrances with exit and entrance side by side and late at night hard to distinguish. We were just over where this accident occurred with the grandchildren last week and I remember thinking how confusing it was when we got on the highway (in the daytime) and the wrong way signs seemingly glaring at us, yet not. This is the 2nd wrong way driver on this highway in a month with fatalities. Many more over the years and last year a young mother after a night of work was killed by getting on the wrong way. So sad and such a loss to the community of students and colleagues at the school.


so sorry to hear of this loss, Angora, especially of one so talented. It is not much consolation that you did not know her well.


----------



## RookieRetiree

So sad----sending prayers and hugs.



Angora1 said:


> Last night at 1:30 am two of the professors from the school DH teaches at were in a head on collision. Wrong way driver on the highway and he hit them head on and then they were hit again by a pick-up when spinning. They were a husband and wife team and she is a pianist from Moscow and has traveled all over the world accompanying her husband, a violinist, since 1967. She was driving and was pronounced dead at the scene. He is in the hospital with a broken arm and other injuries, but minor considering the severity of the accident. DH knew them to say hello but not close friends, however there is a heaviness at our home today ever since we heard of this earlier today. Everyone is quite angry at the wrong way driver but I think they should put up a red light at the exits facing cars that would try to enter. Right now there are signs that say "Wrong Way" that look like they are for you when you are actually driving the correct way, so one gets used to seeing the wrong way signs and knowing they aren't for you but for the other lane. There are confusing entrances with exit and entrance side by side and late at night hard to distinguish. We were just over where this accident occurred with the grandchildren last week and I remember thinking how confusing it was when we got on the highway (in the daytime) and the wrong way signs seemingly glaring at us, yet not. This is the 2nd wrong way driver on this highway in a month with fatalities. Many more over the years and last year a young mother after a night of work was killed by getting on the wrong way. So sad and such a loss to the community of students and colleagues at the school.


----------



## Poledra65

Pup lover said:


> The receipe I posted earlier is a potatoe soup, it was very good, even DH liked it.


You know, I saw and saved it to eversave, my brain... :roll:  Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> she is transferring to the local college and will stay here until she gets a dorm. JCC is just getting dorms starting 2014, she has been waiting for them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I bet you all will be happy having her closer.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I thought someone had but couldn't find it, but I couldn't fine much of anything lately. Been a bit scatter brained of late. :roll:


Your brain might be hanging out with mine. :roll: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Headed to bed to get some much needed shut eye and hopefully my brain will follow and rest as well.
> 
> pleasant dreams to all and healing restful energy and hugs to all.


Sweet dreams and hugs.


----------



## Poledra65

Spider said:


> Good evening all from a very cold central Minnesota. When I last posted we didn't have any snow. Oh what a difference a week can make. We have now ten inches of the glorious white stuff and right now at 9:00 PM we are a minus 20 below zero F. That is actual temp. It all started on Monday and the snow continued until Thursday . I am loving seeing your Christmas trees and hearing the stories. The memories this time of year can be wonderful and sad at the same time.
> Way behind on all things I feel. Work is going ok still in the training stage.
> I miss being able to keep up daily. So glad to read the good news and so sorry to read of the sad. Warm hugs to all.


Hi Spider, good to see you. It is amazing how fast the weather can change, stay safe on those roads going back and forth. We miss you daily also. Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you for the welcome back. I have missed everyone and reading the KTP. I have about 2 more weeks for this job, and then start a new one in January. It will be a long one, which I dread. I will be with friends, so it should be ok. I have really enjoyed subbing at DD's school. The teachers have been great, classes small, and good students. I think she has enjoyed me being there. I have missed knitting, KP, spending time with my babies, and staying in my pj's as long as I want! Positive things are the social interactions and the money! Don't we all like getting extra money?


Work certainly interferes with the things we like to do, doesn't it.


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> Ok, I have been at it this morning. Made a start. I havent put up a big tree for the last couple of years, so this is what I do.... and a bit more around fireplace etc. Sorry if you cant see very well, I will take another whenever we have another sunny day and the light is better. It is 27c here but very overcast today.


That looks great, just the right size.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Off to bed now, got to work in the morning.
> 
> Night all and I will see you all some time tomorrow.


Good night.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> It was so sad, but I just did not have the cash to look after so many, responsibly


I understand that completely.


----------



## Poledra65

jheiens said:


> 'Night, all. I'm about down for the count. I'll see you all after Bible study and church in the morning.
> 
> Rest well and stay warm/cool as the case may be.
> 
> Hugs, Ohio Joy


Sleep well.


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> how does one spice up spinach? I suppose you could dice up a little ham to stick in the middle. a dip would help also.
> 
> sam


Maybe some garlic? Maybe some kind of dilly dip? I don't really know.
Anyone got any suggestions? I hate to just throw them out.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Tried to post a pic from facebook and couldn't...Anyone with advise on how to do it?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love the hello kitty hat Melody. Such a talented knitter.


----------



## Gweniepooh

RE the spinach balls...what about topping them with salsa?


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Tried to post a pic from facebook and couldn't...Anyone with advise on how to do it?


I left click the image- and it comes up in a big box- right click and it gives you the option to save image- I down load that and then just post as I would any other down load! Hope that helps!


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> i'm afraid I'm going to follow suit and call it a night too. Been up since just after 2am and will be up early tomorrow too. Feels so much later than it is.
> 
> A pic of my three grands sitting by DJ and Seth's tree. Dj found a few more bulbs to go onto the tree, she said Seth will be so surprised.
> 
> The picture above the tree is of Michael and Chrissy, taken by their father in Alaska a few years back.


Great picture of your grandkids, are they all from one family?
The picture on the wall has beautful color.

Angora, so sorry to hear about your husbands collegues, what a senseless accident.

Melody, your kitties & hats are so cute. The tree looks great.

Sugarsugar, your decorations look great.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That looks lovely Cathy! The is really more the size of tree I was wanting to do this year by DD insisted she put up the bigger tree. I love the arrangement all around the table under the tree too. Very pretty and festive.
quote=sugarsugar]Ok, I have been at it this morning. Made a start. I havent put up a big tree for the last couple of years, so this is what I do.... and a bit more around fireplace etc. Sorry if you cant see very well, I will take another whenever we have another sunny day and the light is better. It is 27c here but very overcast today.[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh

That looks lovely Cathy! The is really more the size of tree I was wanting to do this year by DD insisted she put up the bigger tree. I love the arrangement all around the table under the tree too. Very pretty and festive.
quote=sugarsugar]Ok, I have been at it this morning. Made a start. I havent put up a big tree for the last couple of years, so this is what I do.... and a bit more around fireplace etc. Sorry if you cant see very well, I will take another whenever we have another sunny day and the light is better. It is 27c here but very overcast today.[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh

A gwenie just for you Cathy...rofl


----------



## Gweniepooh

That looks lovely Cathy! The is really more the size of tree I was wanting to do this year by DD insisted she put up the bigger tree. I love the arrangement all around the table under the tree too. Very pretty and festive.
quote=sugarsugar]Ok, I have been at it this morning. Made a start. I havent put up a big tree for the last couple of years, so this is what I do.... and a bit more around fireplace etc. Sorry if you cant see very well, I will take another whenever we have another sunny day and the light is better. It is 27c here but very overcast today.[/quote]


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I left click the image- and it comes up in a big box- right click and it gives you the option to save image- I down load that and then just post as I would any other down load! Hope that helps!


That's what I do also.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I am now going on a search for canned pumpkin soup...otherwise will find a recipe!


sugarsugar said:


> And Gwen... this one is for you! LOL. (we were talking on skype a few hours ago). But the can does say 100% Aussie Pumpkin.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Garlic??? but then I do love garlic. LOL


thewren said:


> how does one spice up spinach? I suppose you could dice up a little ham to stick in the middle. a dip would help also.
> 
> sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

I thought that was what I did but nothing happened...so I edited my post with the question of how to do it? Will try again.


Lurker 2 said:


> I left click the image- and it comes up in a big box- right click and it gives you the option to save image- I down load that and then just post as I would any other down load! Hope that helps!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well I too will head to bed soon. Pacer so thankful your DH and son were not hurt in the fender bender; were they able to get the tag number of the person that hit them at least?

Caren the potato soup sounds great; I also put grated carrot in mine sometimes. Love the additions your helpers have made to the tree too. What beautiful GKs. 

Hugs and peace to everyone.


----------



## AZ Sticks

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you for the welcome back. I have missed everyone and reading the KTP. I have about 2 more weeks for this job, and then start a new one in January. It will be a long one, which I dread. I will be with friends, so it should be ok. I have really enjoyed subbing at DD's school. The teachers have been great, classes small, and good students. I think she has enjoyed me being there. I have missed knitting, KP, spending time with my babies, and staying in my pj's as long as I want! Positive things are the social interactions and the money! Don't we all like getting extra money?


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

sugarsugar said:


> Ok, I have been at it this morning. Made a start. I havent put up a big tree for the last couple of years, so this is what I do.... and a bit more around fireplace etc. Sorry if you cant see very well, I will take another whenever we have another sunny day and the light is better. It is 27c here but very overcast today.


How cheerful is that! Nice job!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Spider said:


> Good evening all from a very cold central Minnesota. When I last posted we didn't have any snow. Oh what a difference a week can make. We have now ten inches of the glorious white stuff and right now at 9:00 PM we are a minus 20 below zero F. That is actual temp. It all started on Monday and the snow continued until Thursday . I am loving seeing your Christmas trees and hearing the stories. The memories this time of year can be wonderful and sad at the same time.
> Way behind on all things I feel. Work is going ok still in the training stage.
> I miss being able to keep up daily. So glad to read the good news and so sorry to read of the sad. Warm hugs to all.


Brrrrrrrrrr glad work is going well!


----------



## iamsam

another recipe for you vegetarians and vegans --- sam


Mahalo Macadamia Quinoa Pilaf

New post on BitterSweet 

2 1/3 Cups Water
6 Dried Whole Hibiscus Blossoms, or 6 Bags Hibiscus Tea
1 14-Ounce Can (1 3/4 Cups) Full-Fat Coconut Milk
1/4 Cup Red Beet Juice or Puree (Optional, for Color)
1/2 - 1 Teaspoon Salt
2 Cups Raw Quinoa
1 Cup Macadamia Nuts, Coarsely Chopped
1 Tablespoon Coconut Oil
1 Large Sweet Onion, Diced
4 Cloves Garlic, Finely Minced
1/4 Teaspoon Ground Black Pepper
1 Large Scallion, Thinly Sliced

Place the water and hibiscus blossoms or tea bags in a large saucepan over medium heat, and bring the water to a boil. Cover, remove the pot from the stove, and allow the tea to steep for about 30 minutes.

Squeeze out and discard the spent blossoms or tea bags. Return the pot to the stove and introduce the coconut milk, beet juice or puree, and 1/2 teaspoon salt. 

Bring the liquids to a full boil before adding in the quinoa. Cover and turn down the heat to low, keeping the contents of the pot at a gentle simmer. 

Cook for 16 - 20 minutes, until all of the liquid has been absorbed and the quinoa is tender. 

Turn off the heat but keep covered for 10 minutes to steam and finish cooking.

Meanwhile, toss the macadamia nuts into a dry skillet over medium heat, and stir constantly until they're lightly toasted and smelling irresistibly nutty. 

Quickly transfer to the pot of quinoa to prevent them from burning and lightly wipe out the skillet.

Melt the oil to the skillet before adding in the onion and garlic. Saute, stirring periodically, until golden brown all over. 

Transfer to the pot of quinoa, along with the pepper and scallion. 

Mix thoroughly to combine and distribute the nuts and onions evenly throughout the quinoa. Stir in additional salt to taste, if desired.

Serve immediately while still warm, or chill for at least four hours for a refreshing cold salad.

Makes 6 - 8 Side Dish Servings


----------



## iamsam

sounds good to me.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Garlic??? but then I do love garlic. LOL


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> I am now going on a search for canned pumpkin soup...otherwise will find a recipe!


I've seen it at Walmart it's in the soup in the boxes instead of cans. Have gotten the butternut squash soup before.


----------



## Railyn

After about 26 hours of no phone or inter-net, we are in tough with the world again. I was abit concerned as we don't have a cell phone so someone would have had to go out if we needed help but God is good and we were fine. Hundreds of people in the Dallas area are without power and this ice storm is the coldest it has been in a long time. We have had two days of below freezing weather and some places have an inch on ice on the roads. Traveling is at the risk on one's life. Texas is not really prepared for such bad storms and although they plow and sand, the roads are terrible. DD1 came over this afternoon checking on us. She lives a couple of blocks away and said they lost power for a bit on Friday. We had a 50 degree drop in temp. from Wednesday to Thursday. Sure makes it feel colder. 
Being home bound is giving me a chance to work on stockings. I am determined to get them done. I am not a very fast knitter and can't knit for hours on end so it takes awhile to get things done.
I am so enjoying the pictures of the Christmas trees that have been posted. I so miss my childhood Christmases. We are the only family that is away from the west coast and both sets of parents have passed so Christmas is just our immediate family and usually someone is working. We will enjoy the season anyway. 
I need to finish up and get off to bed Sweet dreams to one and all. Be safe and keep warm. (for those of us who live in the northern part of our world.)


----------



## sugarsugar

:shock: I am still only on page 9. I have tried doing a baby bootee pattern that I havent done before. Anyway it worked and I had to learn the Kitchener grafting. Success with that... but it supposed to be a newborn size and its a bit big. So I will try something else and do the other on at a later stage.


----------



## sugarsugar

Kathleendoris said:


> I have been busy this morning making mince pies. I usually make a large quantity to freeze, but I don't think any of these will make it to the freezer, as we are expecting daughters and grandchildren over soon, to 'help' with decorating the tree. They will certainly expect to be suitably rewarded!


Yummy, I love mince pies. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

that is a great bootie - remember sugarsugar - they do grow - it won't be long before a little foot will be big enough to fit it.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> :shock: I am still only on page 9. I have tried doing a baby bootee pattern that I havent done before. Anyway it worked and I had to learn the Kitchener grafting. Success with that... but it supposed to be a newborn size and its a bit big. So I will try something else and do the other on at a later stage.


----------



## iamsam

I have no idea why I am up so late - so I am going to bed.

sam


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Well I've read todays TP.
> And now I think it must be about time for bed.
> Today at the Guild I got extra raffle tickets as we didn't charge admission for this week. I managed three of the 11 prizes! I kept two and gave one away- knew that one would be wanted by one of the other members and as at that stage I had one large lot of yarn I figured I would give it to him. And then I got the last ball left- a lace weight acrylic/mohair. No longer can I say I never win anything that is 6 now I think from the Guild- never anywhere else though (mind you as a general rule I never get raffle tickets or lotto tickets so I guess thats one reason why I don't win!). As if I needed to add to my stash!
> 
> Won't be around tomorrow. During the day Maryanne and I are going to the cricket- which is again going very nicely for Australia- and I can't say I'm sorry for you English supporters! We may manage to see us win though I doubt it- think it will be Monday.
> And then in the evening we have people coming for a quick meal (though I may still be at the cricket!) and then going to the churches carol service. This is held in the Town Hall and is a big high quality show. So I will probably see you next on Monday sometime.


Well you were lucky! I hope you enjoyed the cricket. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> that is a great bootie - remember sugarsugar - they do grow - it won't be long before a little foot will be big enough to fit it.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> I have no idea why I am up so late - so I am going to bed.
> 
> sam


Sleep well Sam.


----------



## sugarsugar

flyty1n said:


> The advent scarf is outstandingly beautiful. Thanks for sharing. It is a nasty, cold day here with snow coming down and we are going to have a mighty storm before the day is out, according to the weatherman. He has been right on this past month. I am hoping that those who are homeless are in the newly opened extra shelter as it is too cold now for "man or beast."


Stay safe and warm.


----------



## sugarsugar

My heart goes out to all of you who have lost family members around Christmas time. ((((Group Hug))))))


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> I grew up with a tradition that the decorations and the tree went up on Christmas Eve- hard to break those habits- my little tree will come out then, and go back on the Feast of Epiphany.


That's what we did. Makes Christmas much more special (if you can ignore the shops and adverts)


----------



## TNS

woollyhat said:


> thank you for the welcome, I really enjoy the tea party, can't think why I havn't posted here before, everyone is so friendly


Welcome from the Channel Islands! Yes we are all friendly and rather talkative :lol: :lol:


----------



## sugarsugar

Happy Birthday to dear Gwenniepooh... Sunday. Have a great day.


----------



## TNS

Gweniepooh said:


> I really need a new computer....


If the main problem is multiple posting, try adjusting the sensitivity of the mouse as it may just be a bit "touchy". I used to have a similar problem with a different setup and when I reduced the click rate (don't know the correct term) slightly it was much better.


----------



## TNS

Shirley, thanks for Emma's Tree pattern. What a good way to remember and celebrate your son. I hope it continues to comfort you and Pat - and hope that I will never experience loss of my child. A big hug for you both.


----------



## TNS

AZ Sticks said:


> Hugs to you -


Thank you AZ


----------



## TNS

Happy birthday, Gwenie! Hope you have the most marvelous day, lots of pampering.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Your brain might be hanging out with mine. :roll: :lol:


I think it might be :-D

It wil be good to have Jamie closer, she is looking forward to it as well.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> even when you don't know them there is a sadness - you would think the state would do something about the confusion.
> 
> sam


Absolutely agree. All these great minds and no solutions.


----------



## Cashmeregma

AZ Sticks said:


> Hey guys - I just dumped a glass of water on my keyboard.... So I am on my iPad for the time being.... I was in such a panic when the keyboard didn't work.... Ttyl! Luv-AZ


Oh No!!! Thank goodness for the ipad. Hope the computer isn't a goner.


----------



## sugarsugar

Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree, it's all relative & it must feel cold, I was only being a smart a--.
> As to the icicles, we are prepared for it, have felt lined boots, mitts & downfilled coats & good vehicles to travel in & well-insulated houses. All is good. It still amazes me that our ancestors settled here. Mom used to talk about waking up with the blankets frozen to the walls & small drifts on the windowsill, the chamber pot & water bucket frozen solid, how did they survive? We have it so good.


 :shock: :shock: Brrr.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from Great Bend, it is currently a lovely -7.2c/ 19f at 05:07. The sun should rise about 07:22 from what my weather channel says

The house is quiet now, except for the phone that keeps ringing every half hour all night. :? 

Today's coffee/tea 

Gentle healing Hugs and energy on it's way to those in need.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> Just got caught up and I am happy to report that we have got some snow that has stayed today. would take a pic outside now but it is too dark. I took these ones earlier on.


Your tree in the avatar is lovely and wow, that is some heavy-duty farm equipment. What will you do with that when you move? Your hats in the next photo are adorable.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> i'm afraid I'm going to follow suit and call it a night too. Been up since just after 2am and will be up early tomorrow too. Feels so much later than it is.
> 
> A pic of my three grands sitting by DJ and Seth's tree. Dj found a few more bulbs to go onto the tree, she said Seth will be so surprised.
> 
> The picture above the tree is of Michael and Chrissy, taken by their father in Alaska a few years back.


Lovely smiles on those gorgeous grands. Warms your heart doesn't it to get smiles like that. That photo is absolutely beautiful. Did I understand correctly that Jamie is leaving the school she is in now and transferring locally?


----------



## Cashmeregma

!!!!!!!!!!!Happy Birthday Gwenniepooh!!!!!!!!

Wishing you a lovely and special day.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer...How proud you must be of your student and the memory tree is so special.


----------



## TNS

Hello Mindy T! Welcome to the table, from the Channel Islands.


----------



## sugarsugar

Kathleendoris said:


> Too late, I am afraid, but if you get here soooon, there are still a few mince pies left. This is the tree - a slightly fuzzy picture, but you get the idea!


Its a lovely tree. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just a little table ornament tree, that someone very kindly gave me last year- so it comes already decorated.
> Not surprised the mince pies are nearly gone- they looked so scrummy. Red, white and green is classic Christmas!


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> That's lovely, nice and tasteful, unlike mine! We even have a drunk angel on the top


Ha Ha.. love it. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great picture of your grandkids, are they all from one family?
> The picture on the wall has beautful color.
> 
> Yes they are Sara's children, most of the time they are as happy as they look in the photo.
> One of my favorite pictures of Chrissy and Michael. The way the sun was made them seem silhouetted.


----------



## dollyclaire

AZ Sticks said:


> And George is smiling down on all of you and so glad that you continue to enjoy this season that obviously meant so much to him. Hope your arm isn't giving you too much trouble dear Valerie - luv-AZ


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

gagesmom said:


> Oh Kathleendoris, your mince pies make me think of my grannys. Miss that lady so much.
> 
> I am back and it is about 1pm. Got the dishes, vaccuming, tree done decorating, re-arranging gages boxes in his room, bathroom cleaned and beds made.Also helped Gage get 2 pages of his homework done. 2 more to go. Have the laundry downstairs in the washer, saving that chore for tonight.
> 
> Here is my tree. After having only lights and garland on it Gage and I finished it off today. Not the most elegant but all my old glass ornaments from my Granny are packed away to use for another year when we are settled. I am so embarassed at the condition of the walls and doorway. Greg is good at starting projects, but not finishing them. I will post another pic later of the tree all lit up.


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I too will head to bed soon. Pacer so thankful your DH and son were not hurt in the fender bender; were they able to get the tag number of the person that hit them at least?
> 
> Caren the potato soup sounds great; I also put grated carrot in mine sometimes. Love the additions your helpers have made to the tree too. What beautiful GKs.
> 
> Hugs and peace to everyone.


I find I add things tot he soup depending on who is eating it. Sometimes there are several bowls of additional items on the table for each person to add what ever. We are hoping to get the big tree up today really depends on how tired I am by this afternoon. Thank you, I think they are too but then I am their nana.


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, it is currently a lovely -7.2c/ 19f at 05:07. The sun should rise about 07:22 from what my weather channel says
> 
> The house is quiet now, except for the phone that keeps ringing every half hour all night. :?
> 
> Today's coffee/tea
> 
> Gentle healing Hugs and energy on it's way to those in need.


Morning Caren. Lovely coffee again. Thank you. Lovely bright morning here. Some blue sky and temps to rise to about 10c which I think is about 50f. We are having a pretty mild winter so far. Don't think I could stand some of the temps they are having in Canada. I would just curl up and hibernate. Why is our phone ringing every half hour? Must be driving you mad!


----------



## angelam

Oops. Meant your phone!


----------



## Cashmeregma

pammie1234 said:


> Hi! I have been gone for so long and know I have missed a lot. I have been subbing and that has kept me busy and tired! We have had an ice storm. It is very cold so it isn't melting. 2nd day of being stuck in the house and tomorrow doesn't seem to be better. We didn't have school yesterday, and unless it gets better, we may not have school on Monday. I have knitted some, decorated some, and cuddled with the dogs! I just thought I should check in and try to get back into the swing of things. I hope everyone is doing well and enjoying getting ready for the holidays.


Stay safe in the throes of an ice storm. Hope you still have heat.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Lovely smiles on those gorgeous grands. Warms your heart doesn't it to get smiles like that. That photo is absolutely beautiful. Did I understand correctly that Jamie is leaving the school she is in now and transferring locally?


Thanks for the compliments on the grands, it is lovely to get nice smiles all at the same time. 
Yes you did, she doesn't like being so far from home. JCC is only 15-20 minutes from here, not too bad unless the weather is bad. NOt only that her BFF is here as well.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Condolences to you, DH and the community at large. How horrible. Often times here it takes such a tragedy to get proper signage in areas. Hopefully good will come from this disaster and those in charge will get changes made. Meanwhile, you and yours be safe at this area.


Thanks Gwen, but seems they are going to put all the blame on the driver from remarks I have seen. Even the public always seem to blame the driver. I think we should look at what is causing the drivers to make these mistakes.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Welcome Mindy! Sam will catch up soon and find you a chair and something to drink!


Welcome from me too. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> What a horrible tragedy. So sad. We saw a very elderly man once driving down the wrong side of the highway one afternoon and called the police so that they could stop him before anything could happen, unfortunately at night it's not that easy to spot until it's too late.


Yes, and the worst is when there is a curve in the road with trees in the median. When I was driving home for Christmas one year with DH and son asleep, it was snowing and there were headlights coming right at me on the highway. I had time to correct, but that was a surprise. No cell phones to call anyone then and about 3am. Didn't seem bad as I had time to adjust but had there been a curve there would have been no warning.


----------



## sugarsugar

AZ Sticks said:


> Well I, for one, am glad I misunderstood!!! Busy is fine- glad that is all it was!!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Morning Caren. Lovely coffee again. Thank you. Lovely bright morning here. Some blue sky and temps to rise to about 10c which I think is about 50f. We are having a pretty mild winter so far. Don't think I could stand some of the temps they are having in Canada. I would just curl up and hibernate. Why is our phone ringing every half hour? Must be driving you mad!


Good morning Angela and thank you. Blue skies are always nice to see. Yes you are lucky having a mild winter. I do like the cooler temperatures. When I lived in northern Ontario, Canada i loved the crisp cold days the best. it was most fun to sit b the fireplace drinking hot chocolate after spend the better part of the day outdoors. oh you have it right, "why is our phone ringing" as in not mine, but Sara's phone. It is driving me mad, this happens nearly every night. It stops about 6am.


----------



## Cashmeregma

pacer said:


> Daralene...what a sad event to lose a fine musician and a professor. Her husband won't be the same after that. People are driving crazy lately. My DH and DS#1 almost got hit by someone doing a u-turn today. They said she left some blue paint on our vehicle. Mostly missed my guys because my DH slammed on his breaks and swerved to miss her. She never even stopped, just kept going.
> 
> Gagesmom...welcome back and congrats on selling the house. What a relief that has to be.
> 
> Shirley...thanks for sharing the pictures and pattern. I would like to share that tree pattern with some special sewing friends and let them know what they were designed for. I will have to find someone to make one for my sister who lost a daughter 24 years ago and she still struggles on certain days with the loss. I do think of our Canadian neighbors who are warmer this winter due to the efforts of so many wonderful crafters. I remind my boys on the cold days that there are people so much warmer this winter due to the package that we sent. I also share with them that others sent packages to help make this event very successful.
> 
> My son's concert was wonderful. I also got to meet my son's friend's grandma tonight. I worked on some knitting during the time that the band members need to be there and the time of the concert. No sense just sitting around.
> 
> I have been up since 2:30 AM and am starting to get very sleepy so I need to get ready for some rest. If I have not commented on your posts, know that I am thinking of you and wishing everyone a safe and joyful holiday season.


Sounds like we woke up at the same time. I'm heading back to bed too. So glad your DH & DS#1 are ok. It just takes one second.


----------



## jknappva

AZ Sticks said:


> Hey guys - I just dumped a glass of water on my keyboard.... So I am on my iPad for the time being.... I was in such a panic when the keyboard didn't work.... Ttyl! Luv-AZ


OOPS!
JK


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> glad to see you on again and that you managed to catch up. I am not doing ver well with keeping up lately,trying but not doing a good job at all. Rather busy here with Sara and the kids and then Jamie moving back on Tuesday.


With a housefull like you have I wouldn't be able to get on at all, so you are doing GREAT!!!! Still putting on coffee and breakfast and recipes. I'm impressed. Think you are doing a great job.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Grannypeg...Hope DH will soon be better!!!!


----------



## angelam

sugarsugar said:


> Welcome from me too. :thumbup:


And me! Welcome from the UK!


----------



## jknappva

pammie1234 said:


> Hi! I have been gone for so long and know I have missed a lot. I have been subbing and that has kept me busy and tired! We have had an ice storm. It is very cold so it isn't melting. 2nd day of being stuck in the house and tomorrow doesn't seem to be better. We didn't have school yesterday, and unless it gets better, we may not have school on Monday. I have knitted some, decorated some, and cuddled with the dogs! I just thought I should check in and try to get back into the swing of things. I hope everyone is doing well and enjoying getting ready for the holidays.


Amazingly even southeastern TX in Houston has been colder than it has been here in southeastern Virginia. Hope your weather warms up soon.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> June, I nearly choked and shed a tear when you referred to me as 'sister of my heart. I felt like I'd been given a hug.
> 
> Thank you for the kind words.
> 
> Ohio Joy


But Joy, you and the others here ARE my sisters of the heart....Sam and Aran are the brothers of my heart. And so glad you felt the hug!!
The words were only true!!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> don't know if any one has posted a receipt yet or not but here is one that is good.
> 
> Cream of potato soup
> 
> :thumbup: I like the sound of this soup. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sugarsugar

Up to page 30. Goodnight all.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Thanks Gwen, but seems they are going to put all the blame on the driver from remarks I have seen. Even the public always seem to blame the driver. I think we should look at what is causing the drivers to make these mistakes.


That is horrible to put all the blame when the road is clearly confusing. I know here when they put a divider down the road there were quite a few accidents still are. When they were asked about it by the business owners along the road, we were told that there are a certain number of accidents that have to occur before they change any road sings.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> how does one spice up spinach? I suppose you could dice up a little ham to stick in the middle. a dip would help also.
> 
> sam


I'm thinking ranch dip.

Pup Lover's Potato Soup
Someone asked for a potato soup recipe. Dawn posted this earlier as Toscana Zuppa but it is potato soup and looks like quite a soup:
Zuppa Toscana
www.jamiecooksitup.blogspot.com
Time: 45 minutes
Yield: 10 servings
Recipe adapted from Two Peas and Their Pod

1 pound Italian Sausage
1/2 T red pepper flakes
1 large white onion, chopped
3 cloves garlic, minced
4 T crumbled bacon pieces (I used Hormel precooked bacon) not me the author
8 C chicken broth
2 C water
1 C half and half
2 large russet potatoes, sliced thin - I used 4 medium
3 C Kale, chopped
salt and pepper

1. In a large soup pot brown up your sausage with the red pepper flakes.
2. While the sausage is cooking, slice up your potatoes. Nice and thin, now.
3. Then quarter the slices.
4. Chop up your onions, and mince your garlic.
5. Once the sausage is cooked remove it to a plate, and pour your onions, garlic and bacon into the soup pot. Saute them, stirring frequently until the onions are transparent.
6. Add the broth and water to the soup pot.
7. Carefully pour in your potatoes. Bring the soup to a boil. Reduce the heat to a simmer and let the potatoes cook. Should only take about 10 minutes.
8. While your taters are cooking wash up your Kale. This lovely image above is Kale. I have to admit, when I read the original recipe I though. "Kale? What in the world is Kale? Is that some kind of bird without the U sound in its name?" Don't tell anyone how exceedingly lame I am, ok? Thanks. 'Precieate it. Kale, my friends is a thick leafy vegetable that can be found in a regular grocery store in the produce section. Easy. Much easier than finding Quail, as far as I can tail tell.
Roughly chop up your Kale into small pieces.
9. Once your potatoes have cooked through, add the half and half,
and the Italian Sausage. Cook the soup just until it is heated through.
10. Add your Kale, remove from the heat and serve.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> That is horrible to put all the blame when the road is clearly confusing. I know here when they put a divider down the road there were quite a few accidents still are. When they were asked about it by the business owners along the road, we were told that there are a certain number of accidents that have to occur before they change any road sings.


I agree Caren. It is a shame but you are right.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> With a housefull like you have I wouldn't be able to get on at all, so you are doing GREAT!!!! Still putting on coffee and breakfast and recipes. I'm impressed. Think you are doing a great job.


This is my down time where they know mostly to leave me be. They do take turns coming and sitting in my big chair and snuggle as long as the leave the key board alone. DJ sits and reads as I type. She is getting pretty good at it too. I feel like i have missed a lot. I share the coffee, breakfast and receipts it is nice to have some sense of order in my mornings. Thank you for the complement. 
Speaking of receipts I have one for a dairy,soy and sugar free white chocolate chips. I will use coconut sugar when I make it, do to an allergy to most substitutes. Will be posting it if it turns out for me and doesn't taste hideous.


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Thanks Sandi...here she is, just finished her.


Great job, Melody. Some little girl will love that!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks for the compliments on the grands, it is lovely to get nice smiles all at the same time.
> Yes you did, she doesn't like being so far from home. JCC is only 15-20 minutes from here, not too bad unless the weather is bad. NOt only that her BFF is here as well.


Well Caren, you make a lovely home and I think all the children and grands want to be around you. Says something special about you and I know it will be so nice having Jamie around. Makes for a wonderful Christmas and again, says a lot about how special you are.


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Glad you like it DJ.
> 
> I made these for 2 little ladies in my life.


Did you have a pattern for these, Melody...or did you make up your own like the hats?
You're a knitting wonder...you're twice a fast as I am.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

sugarsugar said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't know if any one has posted a receipt yet or not but here is one that is good.
> 
> Cream of potato soup
> 
> :thumbup: I like the sound of this soup. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> You are most welcome I am more than happy to share receipts with everyone.
Click to expand...


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been in communities like that - seattle is like that - took me quite a while to build a group of good friends. never could figure out what it was that way.
> 
> if everyone did what you do we could change the world.
> 
> sam
> 
> Thank you, Sam.
> 
> I do believe that we can change the world. It just takes doing it one person at a time. Christ didn't manage it with Judas and the Sanhedrin, but He kept working at it all the way down to you and me. We just carry it on for Him.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> So true, Joy!
> JuneK
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Great job, Melody. Some little girl will love that!
> Junek


I agree. Great job Melody.

Morning June, I'm just getting ready to go to bed. Woke up around 2am and after an hour or more of lying there got up. Finally feel like I might be able to drift off to sleep.

Again, Happy Birthday Gwen!


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> I'm thinking ranch dip.
> 
> Pup Lover's Potato Soup
> Someone asked for a potato soup recipe. Dawn posted this earlier as Toscana Zuppa but it is potato soup and looks like quite a soup:
> 
> Thanks for reposting this time I will make sure I have it saved.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> i'm afraid I'm going to follow suit and call it a night too. Been up since just after 2am and will be up early tomorrow too. Feels so much later than it is.
> 
> A pic of my three grands sitting by DJ and Seth's tree. Dj found a few more bulbs to go onto the tree, she said Seth will be so surprised.
> 
> The picture above the tree is of Michael and Chrissy, taken by their father in Alaska a few years back.


Cute DGK's and they look as if they really love being with Nana for Christmas or anytime. Seth and DJ did a great job on the tree!!
That's a wonderful photo in the back ground!
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking ranch dip.
> 
> Pup Lover's Potato Soup
> Someone asked for a potato soup recipe. Dawn posted this earlier as Toscana Zuppa but it is potato soup and looks like quite a soup:
> 
> Thanks for reposting this time I will make sure I have it saved.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I see why people didn't recognize it as potato soup with so many things in it. I'm sure it is delicious! I just saw Dawn's post saying she had posted a potato soup. It should be an Italian Feast in one pot. :thumbup: :thumbup: No oops on your part. You came to the rescue! Nice to have variations I always say.
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Well Caren, you make a lovely home and I think all the children and grands want to be around you. Says something special about you and I know it will be so nice having Jamie around. Makes for a wonderful Christmas and again, says a lot about how special you are.


   You are making me blush. Thank you I try to do what mum has always done make people feel safe and welcome in my home. Jamie will be a big help she is excited about making christmas cookies and decorating. I will leave that to her and Chrissy this year, well the decorating part.


----------



## jknappva

.
Way behind on all things I feel. Work is going ok still in the training stage.
I miss being able to keep up daily. So glad to read the good news and so sorry to read of the sad. Warm hugs to all.[/quote]

I know you're glad to have the job but we miss you, too. YOu and your DH stay safe traveling back and forth!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> You are making me blush. Thank you I try to do what mum has always done make people feel safe and welcome in my home. Jamie will be a big help she is excited about making christmas cookies and decorating. I will leave that to her and Chrissy this year, well the decorating part.


Isn't that wonderful to have her home making the cookies and decorating. She and Chrissy will have so much fun and you can enjoy watching them together. You are reaping the rewards of lots of work raising them and loving them.


----------



## jknappva

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you for the welcome back. I have missed everyone and reading the KTP. I have about 2 more weeks for this job, and then start a new one in January. It will be a long one, which I dread. I will be with friends, so it should be ok. I have really enjoyed subbing at DD's school. The teachers have been great, classes small, and good students. I think she has enjoyed me being there. I have missed knitting, KP, spending time with my babies, and staying in my pj's as long as I want! Positive things are the social interactions and the money! Don't we all like getting extra money?


Extra money is always good...We've missed you....stay safe in the icy weather!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Spider said:


> Good evening all from a very cold central Minnesota. When I last posted we didn't have any snow. Oh what a difference a week can make. We have now ten inches of the glorious white stuff and right now at 9:00 PM we are a minus 20 below zero F. That is actual temp. It all started on Monday and the snow continued until Thursday . I am loving seeing your Christmas trees and hearing the stories. The memories this time of year can be wonderful and sad at the same time.
> Way behind on all things I feel. Work is going ok still in the training stage.
> I miss being able to keep up daily. So glad to read the good news and so sorry to read of the sad. Warm hugs to all.


Now that is just plain way too cold. Hey Spider...great to see you and Pammie both. Glad work is still ok. Warm hugs and guess we should send lots of them at those temps.

Saw where you are making quilts. Any photos before they are gifted?


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Tried to post a pic from facebook and couldn't...Anyone with advise on how to do it?


I usually just save the picture to my picture files and then add it as an attachment. There's probably a simpler way but that's the only way I know.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Almost done with my morning coffee and breakfast and then back to bed. Can you believe I had horseradish mashed potatoes with hot sambaal oolek (Asian hot sauce I learned about in The Netherlands) with them. I know, I'm nuts. At least I'm so tired when I don't sleep all night that the coffee won't keep me awake now. Had to have my cuppa' with my girls and Sam.

Not to forget Aran. Aran, so glad you are ok. What a time you had on this trip, but glad all worked out in the end. So lovely that you are such a giving person. I know it will be quite appreciated.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh wrote:
Tried to post a pic from facebook and couldn't...Anyone with advise on how to do it?



jknappva said:


> I usually just save the picture to my picture files and then add it as an attachment. There's probably a simpler way but that's the only way I know.
> Junek


_________________________________
I click and drag the photo into my iphoto program and then do as June does and add it as an attachment.


----------



## jknappva

TNS said:


> Happy birthday, Gwenie! Hope you have the most marvelous day, lots of pampering.


Thanks for the reminder....didn't know it was your birthday, Gwenie!!
Hope it's wonderful and all your wishes come true!!
Wish I was there to help you celebrate....
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, it is currently a lovely -7.2c/ 19f at 05:07. The sun should rise about 07:22 from what my weather channel says
> 
> The house is quiet now, except for the phone that keeps ringing every half hour all night. :?
> 
> Today's coffee/tea
> 
> Gentle healing Hugs and energy on it's way to those in need.


Thanks for the yummy coffee....Well, good morning, to the little squirrel hunter!!! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Cute DGK's and they look as if they really love being with Nana for Christmas or anytime. Seth and DJ did a great job on the tree!!
> That's a wonderful photo in the back ground!
> JuneK


They are loving it now that they are getting used to the cold again. Except for poor DJ she is so skinny and her skin is dry. If I could get her to put lotion on without having to be reminded some times I don't catch her. I wouldn't mind having just the little tree for christmas but they want the big one. 
The photo is one of the only ones their father took that I have aloud on the walls. The rest are just fine on the computer. The day this one was taken Chrissy and Michael were in the best of sprits and despite being cooped up in a small RV for miles at a time.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, it is currently a lovely -7.2c/ 19f at 05:07. The sun should rise about 07:22 from what my weather channel says
> 
> The house is quiet now, except for the phone that keeps ringing every half hour all night. :?
> Today's coffee/tea
> 
> Gentle healing Hugs and energy on it's way to those in need.


Hey Caren, love that coffee swirling. Can actually taste it.

I would unplug the phone for sure. Every half hour all night, unplugged for sure! If there's anything important they will call when you plug it in. You can probably have the call traced to see who is bothering you or just block the number once you find out what the number is. That is, unless it is someone you want calling.

Thanks for the hugs. I'm fine, but I'll take one anyways and send a bushel full back to you!!!! You can share them with DJ and the rest of the sweet GK's.


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> I agree. Great job Melody.
> 
> Morning June, I'm just getting ready to go to bed. Woke up around 2am and after an hour or more of lying there got up. Finally feel like I might be able to drift off to sleep.
> 
> Again, Happy Birthday Gwen!


I hope you can get some more sleep...I hate waking up in the middle of the night and not being able to doze off again!!
You can snuggle down and stay warm while you dream.
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

Oh yes Caren, almost forgot the dog and how could I do that with that sweet face. Is that one of your babies?


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> I hope you can get some more sleep...I hate waking up in the middle of the night and not being able to doze off again!!
> You can snuggle down and stay warm while you dream.
> JuneK


Oh yes, I will go snuggle down now and enjoy that sleep. Should be some quality sleep now. Think I will unplug the phone after Caren's reminder of phones ringing.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> so sorry to hear of this loss, Angora, especially of one so talented. It is not much consolation that you did not know her well.


Thank you Julie. I have learned she did all the accompanying for the violin students too. I'm sure all the students will be heartbroken. They said she always had time for the students and an incredible memory, hardly ever needing the written notes. We just lost the director of the school about 2 months ago. He announced he had melanoma and was leaving for health reasons and within a week of that he was dead. Two big losses in a short time.

Hope this finds you doing well Julie. I think I need to sign off for now and get some snoozing done. Thinking of you and that gorgeous sweater you knit and now the guernsey you are working on. We are so lucky to have you on KTP and KP.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> LOL I see why people didn't recognize it as potato soup with so many things in it. I'm sure it is delicious! I just saw Dawn's post saying she had posted a potato soup. It should be an Italian Feast in one pot. :thumbup: :thumbup: No oops on your part. You came to the rescue! Nice to have variations I always say.


I am going to give Dawn's soup a try it sounds delish, and yes a feast indeed. Variations are a must for me, although my older bunch like things the same for the most part when it comes to family favorite.


----------



## Patches39

sugarsugar said:


> Ok, I have been at it this morning. Made a start. I havent put up a big tree for the last couple of years, so this is what I do.... and a bit more around fireplace etc. Sorry if you cant see very well, I will take another whenever we have another sunny day and the light is better. It is 27c here but very overcast today.


That is beautiful, it is so nice, the perfect size,


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> That is a wonderful picture, they have such beautiful smiles.  DJ and Seth did a fantastic job.
> The pic of Michael and Chrissy is wonderful, love the lighting.


Ditto :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Isn't that wonderful to have her home making the cookies and decorating. She and Chrissy will have so much fun and you can enjoy watching them together. You are reaping the rewards of lots of work raising them and loving them.


They have all kinds of plans for things to do together, it is nice to see them getting along so well. There is talk of both of them getting healthier, my fingers are crossed on that one for sure, it would be the best christmas present ever.


----------



## KateB

Angora1 said:


> Last night at 1:30 am two of the professors from the school DH teaches at were in a head on collision. Wrong way driver on the highway and he hit them head on and then they were hit again by a pick-up when spinning. They were a husband and wife team and she is a pianist from Moscow and has traveled all over the world accompanying her husband, a violinist, since 1967. She was driving and was pronounced dead at the scene. He is in the hospital with a broken arm and other injuries, but minor considering the severity of the accident. DH knew them to say hello but not close friends, however there is a heaviness at our home today ever since we heard of this earlier today. Everyone is quite angry at the wrong way driver but I think they should put up a red light at the exits facing cars that would try to enter. Right now there are signs that say "Wrong Way" that look like they are for you when you are actually driving the correct way, so one gets used to seeing the wrong way signs and knowing they aren't for you but for the other lane. There are confusing entrances with exit and entrance side by side and late at night hard to distinguish. We were just over where this accident occurred with the grandchildren last week and I remember thinking how confusing it was when we got on the highway (in the daytime) and the wrong way signs seemingly glaring at us, yet not. This is the 2nd wrong way driver on this highway in a month with fatalities. Many more over the years and last year a young mother after a night of work was killed by getting on the wrong way. So sad and such a loss to the community of students and colleagues at the school.


Such a needless tragedy.


----------



## KateB

gagesmom said:


> I am 85% done one of the hello kitty hats and I have to say that for just winging it, I really like how it is turning out. Have knit up two ears that need to be attached and I am working on finishing the bow. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Looks great - especially for no pattern! Looking forward to seeing it finished.

Edit - I see you have posted it now and it looks brilliant!


----------



## KateB

pammie1234 said:


> Hi! I have been gone for so long and know I have missed a lot. I have been subbing and that has kept me busy and tired! We have had an ice storm. It is very cold so it isn't melting. 2nd day of being stuck in the house and tomorrow doesn't seem to be better. We didn't have school yesterday, and unless it gets better, we may not have school on Monday. I have knitted some, decorated some, and cuddled with the dogs! I just thought I should check in and try to get back into the swing of things. I hope everyone is doing well and enjoying getting ready for the holidays.


Nice to have you back, Pammie!


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> I usually just save the picture to my picture files and then add it as an attachment. There's probably a simpler way but that's the only way I know.
> Junek


I just right click and drag it too my desktop, have always done it that way. Except for with my ipad snapshot it, it then goes to my photos. Sometimes I crop it and other times I leave as is, depending what I want the photo for.


----------



## Patches39

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: I am still only on page 9. I have tried doing a baby bootee pattern that I havent done before. Anyway it worked and I had to learn the Kitchener grafting. Success with that... but it supposed to be a newborn size and its a bit big. So I will try something else and do the other on at a later stage.


Cute, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grandmapaula

Just dropping in for a quick Hello and to wish Gwen a huge HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!! Gonna have breakfast and then back to finish "Deck the Halls" wine tour with my daughters. Tomorrow my oldest GS turns 18!! Wonder where that time went - seems like just yesterday I was driving him to kindergarten and now he will be graduating from High School next June. Well, at least I still have Lili to cuddle, although she started walking last week, so she's growing up too. Life goes on!!! Gotta run - breakfast is ready. Again HAPPY BIRTHDAY, GWEN!!! Love and prayers for all, Paula


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Almost done with my morning coffee and breakfast and then back to bed. Can you believe I had horseradish mashed potatoes with hot sambaal oolek (Asian hot sauce I learned about in The Netherlands) with them. I know, I'm nuts. At least I'm so tired when I don't sleep all night that the coffee won't keep me awake now. Had to have my cuppa' with my girls and Sam.
> 
> Not to forget Aran. Aran, so glad you are ok. What a time you had on this trip, but glad all worked out in the end. So lovely that you are such a giving person. I know it will be quite appreciated.


Your breakfast sounds pretty good. I often have horseradish with my eggs especially if having an omelet. Just a 1/4tsp/ 1.25ml a day helps keep you healthy. I will look up what the benefits are, I can't recall at the moment. Oh no this is bad when I can't recall the good from a food item. hangs head in shame.


----------



## pacer

Happy Birthday Gwen. Hoping you are getting along much better since your surgery. The guys did not get any information on the car that got them. Fortunately no damage though. 

I found out that our community lost three teenagers this week as well. We lost a brother, sister combo in an unfortunate car accident and a freshman in our local high school who committed suicide Monday night. Such a sad time for families so near the Christmas holidays. We were missing children from the program practice yesterday due to one of these funerals. 

The cold spell seems to be moving our way right now. The good thing about cold weather is that it will kill off some of my sons allergens which is a blessing to us. His doctor says that you need at least 30 consecutive days below freezing to achieve that. 

Spider...glad that you are doing well. Travel safely in all that snow.

Kathy...how are the roads for you? 

Time to shower and get ready for church and then my knitting class so I will wish everyone a safe and wonderful day.


----------



## KateB

sugarsugar said:


> Happy Birthday to dear Gwenniepooh... Sunday. Have a great day.


Many Happy Returns Gwen! I hope you are having a lovely day.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Thanks for the yummy coffee....Well, good morning, to the little squirrel hunter!!! LOL!
> JuneK


you are most welcome. Luna has been out and right back in she is not liking the cold this morning. She did not even stay out when I took photos. 
The first peeps of the sun just minutes before dawn.


----------



## Patches39

TNS said:


> Happy birthday, Gwenie! Hope you have the most marvelous day, lots of pampering.


Hey!!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY GIRL!!!! many many more.YOUR THE BEST!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning Angela and thank you. Blue skies are always nice to see. Yes you are lucky having a mild winter. I do like the cooler temperatures. When I lived in northern Ontario, Canada i loved the crisp cold days the best. it was most fun to sit b the fireplace drinking hot chocolate after spend the better part of the day outdoors. oh you have it right, "why is our phone ringing" as in not mine, but Sara's phone. It is driving me mad, this happens nearly every night. It stops about 6am.


Can't she put it on silent?


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, it is currently a lovely -7.2c/ 19f at 05:07. The sun should rise about 07:22 from what my weather channel says
> 
> The house is quiet now, except for the phone that keeps ringing every half hour all night. :?
> 
> Today's coffee/tea
> 
> Gentle healing Hugs and energy on it's way to those in need.


Thanks for the beautiful coffee and the laugh, :-D


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning Angela and thank you. Blue skies are always nice to see. Yes you are lucky having a mild winter. I do like the cooler temperatures. When I lived in northern Ontario, Canada i loved the crisp cold days the best. it was most fun to sit b the fireplace drinking hot chocolate after spend the better part of the day outdoors. oh you have it right, "why is our phone ringing" as in not mine, but Sara's phone. It is driving me mad, this happens nearly every night. It stops about 6am.


Not good, sounds like someone needs a talk.


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Your breakfast sounds pretty good. I often have horseradish with my eggs especially if having an omelet. Just a 1/4tsp/ 1.25ml a day helps keep you healthy. I will look up what the benefits are, I can't recall at the moment. Oh no this is bad when I can't recall the good from a food item. hangs head in shame.


Bet it's not memory enhancement! :lol:


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> you are most welcome. Luna has been out and right back in she is not liking the cold this morning. She did not even stay out when I took photos.
> The first peeps of the sun just minutes before dawn.


That's lovely :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Oh yes Caren, almost forgot the dog and how could I do that with that sweet face. Is that one of your babies?


Yes she is Luna my youngster and quite the puppy still. She goes every place with me when I'm out walking. Now if she would only stay off the sofa and leave my wool/yarn alone. It wouldn't be bad if she didn't have such expensive tastes, she never touches the cheap stuff. :roll: :roll: 
Luna is also getting very good about herding the cows and pigs back into their proper fields when they get out.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Happy Birthday, Gwenie. I hope the next year will bring much health and happiness for you and your loved ones.


----------



## gagesmom

Morning all, just after 8:30am here and I am up, dressed and waiting for my ride. Hope I don't have to do much talking at work, my throat is still sore and hard to swallow. Will be seeing if I can get in to the dr's tomorrow.

Happy Birthday Gwen       

I made the kitty dolls from a pattern on Ravelry by knitterbees.

The kitty hats I looked at several different hats and thought I can do that so I just cast on and off I went. No pattern written down just let the needles fly.

Angora- we are most likely going to sell all the tractor and stuff to the neighbor or to the highest paying customer.

Should run and see if my ride is here.

Love to you all, hugs too.
See ya later.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Can't she put it on silent?


Oh yes she could but doesn't, it wouldn't be so bad if she would just turn it down. She answers the texts too, then complains she didn't get any sleep. :shock: :!:


----------



## Lurker 2

As I am only on page 38 I have no idea if anyone has mentioned
BUT it is Gwen's birthday to day

Happy happy birthday, Gwen!


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> Thanks for the beautiful coffee and the laugh, :-D


you are very welcome :-D

Yes there is going to be a talk the tv was on as well. Would not mind that wither but everyone was sleeping or at least trying to. Sadly the children will wake up restless and not in a good mood. Happens when they fall to sleep watching tv.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> That's what we did. Makes Christmas much more special (if you can ignore the shops and adverts)


Mum was very strict on rituals like that- like Shrove Tuesday was the ONLY day we were allowed lemon pancakes. But it does mean there seems greater significance to the gesture.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Bet it's not memory enhancement! :lol:


  :lol: :lol: :roll: no I don't think it has to do with memory.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, it is currently a lovely -7.2c/ 19f at 05:07. The sun should rise about 07:22 from what my weather channel says
> 
> The house is quiet now, except for the phone that keeps ringing every half hour all night. :?
> 
> Today's coffee/tea
> 
> Gentle healing Hugs and energy on it's way to those in need.


And Luna?


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> And Luna?


Luna was sleeping as well as Kiwi. I was the one up for the longest time. Chrissy my early riser came down for a few minutes to eat then back to her room to clean it. 
When Luna did get up she was not long in coming back into the house.


----------



## woollyhat

angelam said:


> woollyhat, here it is:
> that sounds yummy, thank you
> BAKED FRIED CHICKEN
> 
> Soak chicken breasts in milk 20-30 minutes (no longer or it starts to fall apart)
> In a large bowl
> 1/2 tsp salt
> 1 tbsp Season All (Schwartz seasoning)
> 3/4 tsp pepper
> 1 cup flour
> 2 tsp paprika
> 
> Pre heat oven 400f/200c.
> Melt some butter in a 9"x13" pan. A good amount so there are no dry spots.
> 
> Shake excess milk off chicken breasts and coat chicken in seasoning mix. Cook for 20 minutes - turn and cook for a further 20 minutes or until cooked through
> 
> Enjoy.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Thank you Julie. I have learned she did all the accompanying for the violin students too. I'm sure all the students will be heartbroken. They said she always had time for the students and an incredible memory, hardly ever needing the written notes. We just lost the director of the school about 2 months ago. He announced he had melanoma and was leaving for health reasons and within a week of that he was dead. Two big losses in a short time.
> 
> Hope this finds you doing well Julie. I think I need to sign off for now and get some snoozing done. Thinking of you and that gorgeous sweater you knit and now the guernsey you are working on. We are so lucky to have you on KTP and KP.


It finds me up extremely early- even Ringo has not followed me- but like you- I will go and lie down again. 
A preview of the guernsey- have been battling a bit- but it is coming right.


----------



## purl2diva

Happy birthday, Gwennie. I hope your day is special and that the coming year brings happiness and good health to you and yours.


----------



## purl2diva

Happy birthday, Gwennie. I hope your day is special and that the coming year brings happiness and good health to you and yours.

Couldn't resist the double posting in honor of you!!


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> It finds me up extremely early- even Ringo has not followed me- but like you- I will go and lie down again.
> A preview of the guernsey- have been battling a bit- but it is coming right.


Looking good! Is it not awful heavy to work with?


----------



## Lurker 2

For the sock lovers amongst us- a rather fine design I found on Kate Davies Blog which I follow- it comes as a kit.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Looking good! Is it not awful heavy to work with?


Thanks Kate!
It is heavier than traditional- but I could not rush out and buy the 5 ply it is knit with traditionally- I have found though that I have been making mistakes- my eyes just ain't what they used to be! It will be heavier once I am up around the sleeve gusset, of course


----------



## Designer1234

pacer said:


> Daralene...what a sad event to lose a fine musician and a professor. Her husband won't be the same after that. People are driving crazy lately. My DH and DS#1 almost got hit by someone doing a u-turn today. They said she left some blue paint on our vehicle. Mostly missed my guys because my DH slammed on his breaks and swerved to miss her. She never even stopped, just kept going.
> 
> Gagesmom...welcome back and congrats on selling the house. What a relief that has to be.
> 
> Shirley...thanks for sharing the pictures and pattern. I would like to share that tree pattern with some special sewing friends and let them know what they were designed for. I will have to find someone to make one for my sister who lost a daughter 24 years ago and she still struggles on certain days with the loss. I do think of our Canadian neighbors who are warmer this winter due to the efforts of so many wonderful crafters. I remind my boys on the cold days that there are people so much warmer this winter due to the package that we sent. I also share with them that others sent packages to help make this event very successful.
> 
> My son's concert was wonderful. I also got to meet my son's friend's grandma tonight. I worked on some knitting during the time that the band members need to be there and the time of the concert. No sense just sitting around.
> 
> I have been up since 2:30 AM and am starting to get very sleepy so I need to get ready for some rest. If I have not commented on your posts, know that I am thinking of you and wishing everyone a safe and joyful holiday season.


I know that Miriam would be honored to have you share the Emma's tree pattern - she is a wonderful woman and it has given her so much to share the tree with others.

Since I made our tree -- it is our main 'decoration' in our condo for Christmas as we don't decorate as much as we used to now that we go to our son's and have fewer friends to share it with. I feel good everytime I look at it.

It warms my heart when I see your mittens and also Purple's little purse, as they both represent kindness and friendship as do all the other decorations I received in memory of Rob and support for me. I hope you read my addition to the pattern, thanks to Bonnie- (addiing the squares to heatn bond - * I will make up a download with a complete pattern and will happily post it here if people want to copy it -* I will let Miriam know that my knitting Tea Party friends know about her pattern and are passing it on to others who grieve for their children. It gives me shivers when I realize how little it takes to give comfort to others who never cease hurting in places in their heart because of the loss of their child, no matter what age they were, or what the circumstances.

Yes-- it is nice to know that people are better able to deal with this bitter weather and I know each of our knitted and crochet projects are making others are warmer in our bitter winter.


----------



## Designer1234

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GWEN!!
You are such a dear friend to all of us on the Knitting Tea Party. You contribute your kindness, your humour and with all your work for the Knitapalooza - even those who can't attend, enjoy the stories, contributing and joining in.

We all love you. Here is my card for you:


----------



## Miss Pam

Let me add my birthday wishes to you as well, Gwen. I hope you have a wonderful birthsay!


----------



## Designer1234

I finished decorating our place yesterday-- Hayley helped me make the Gingerbread house-- she helps me each year make one. 

I know it is a bit early and I will wish it again - but Season's greetings to all my wonderful Friends on the Tea Party!


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> I rest my case.
> 
> sam


As long as youdon't rest it on top of a flashing light bulb! :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Caren, great photos, looks more like my favorite hot chocolate than coffe which I don't like, cute puppy.
Railyn, glad you are safe & still have power, hope it warms up soon
Happy birthday Gwen, hope it's a good one.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. 

Didn't make it here this morning as by the time I persuaded GS that it was a good idea to have a shower even though he had already had one this week and then debating whether he would make a good window cleaner, but them figuring out he would be better as a lawyer as he loves to argue and being a lawyer he could get paid for it and then getting to get some clothes on, well it was nearly lunchtime! Anyway his Dad has collected him and I have finished putting the decorations up and am now going to sit and knit this afternoon while Mr P watches the finals of the snooker.

Needless to say I have not done catch up but will leave you with Sunday photos while I do so.....


----------



## Grannypeg

I haven't put up a big tree for eight years now; not since my younger brother died. He was the one who so loved Christmas and had to have the biggest tree he could possibly fit into the house. Now we just put up a smaller fibre optic tree a couple of days prior to Christmas. One year our oldest grandson came up and cut down a fresh tree and put it up, but that was the only time. I thought I was the only one that did this, but two years ago my older brother said he hasn't put up a big tree since either.



sugarsugar said:


> Ok, I have been at it this morning. Made a start. I havent put up a big tree for the last couple of years, so this is what I do.... and a bit more around fireplace etc. Sorry if you cant see very well, I will take another whenever we have another sunny day and the light is better. It is 27c here but very overcast today.


----------



## PurpleFi

Designer1234 said:


> I finished decorating our place yesterday-- Hayley helped me make the Gingerbread house-- she helps me each year make one.
> 
> I know it is a bit early and I will wish it again - but Season's greetings to all my wonderful Friends on the Tea Party!


That all looks very pretty Shirley, xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Designer1234 said:


> I finished decorating our place yesterday-- Hayley helped me make the Gingerbread house-- she helps me each year make one.
> 
> I know it is a bit early and I will wish it again - but Season's greetings to all my wonderful Friends on the Tea Party!


And Season's Greetings right back to you, Shirley. Your decorations lookk great!


----------



## PurpleFi

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR GWENIE
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU

WITH LOTS OF LOVE AND HUGS


----------



## Poledra65

Railyn, glad you didn't lose power, and that your phone and internet are back. I imagine you were able to get a lot of knitting done. Glad your daughters power was back on fairly quickly also, not a good time to be without.


----------



## Grannypeg

Happy, Happy Birthday Gwen. Wishing you a very special day.
Sit back and knit to your heart's content.

Hugs,
Peggy


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: I am still only on page 9. I have tried doing a baby bootee pattern that I havent done before. Anyway it worked and I had to learn the Kitchener grafting. Success with that... but it supposed to be a newborn size and its a bit big. So I will try something else and do the other on at a later stage.


That is cute, it'll fit soon enough, I'm sure. :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam

Great photos again today, Purple!


----------



## Pup lover

Gweniepooh said:


> Tried to post a pic from facebook and couldn't...Anyone with advise on how to do it?


I save them to my computer then post here, if you havent already gotten an answer


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> Happy Birthday to dear Gwenniepooh... Sunday. Have a great day.


Yes, happy birthday Gwen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hope it's great!!


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, it is currently a lovely -7.2c/ 19f at 05:07. The sun should rise about 07:22 from what my weather channel says
> 
> The house is quiet now, except for the phone that keeps ringing every half hour all night. :?
> 
> Today's coffee/tea
> 
> Gentle healing Hugs and energy on it's way to those in need.


Love this morningsctea cup n cookie. Your pooch is sweet! Ours love to chase the squirrels.


----------



## PurpleFi

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, happy birthday Gwen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hope it's great!!


Hi there Poledra, I just love that cake. Howare you today? xx


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I think it might be :-D
> 
> It wil be good to have Jamie closer, she is looking forward to it as well.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Welcome home Jamie!!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, it is currently a lovely -7.2c/ 19f at 05:07. The sun should rise about 07:22 from what my weather channel says
> 
> The house is quiet now, except for the phone that keeps ringing every half hour all night. :?
> 
> Today's coffee/tea
> 
> Gentle healing Hugs and energy on it's way to those in need.


Ooh yum! The all look great, forgot my coffee was sitting next to me, I was so busy reading and yelling at cats and dogs. You'd think I gave them catnip or something, don't know what's going on, they have been really rambunctious the last couple days. 
I think Beagles are so cute, love them in theory, couldn't live with one in reality.  Had a wire haired fox terrier for about a year one, found her a really good home that had had that bread before and loved them. An extremely hyper ADHD child and an extremely hyper dog are not a good combination. Thought I was going to lose my mind.


----------



## Pup lover

Angora1 said:


> Almost done with my morning coffee and breakfast and then back to bed. Can you believe I had horseradish mashed potatoes with hot sambaal oolek (Asian hot sauce I learned about in The Netherlands) with them. I know, I'm nuts. At least I'm so tired when I don't sleep all night that the coffee won't keep me awake now. Had to have my cuppa' with my girls and Sam.
> 
> Not to forget Aran. Aran, so glad you are ok. What a time you had on this trip, but glad all worked out in the end. So lovely that you are such a giving person. I know it will be quite appreciated.


I had a bowl of the potatoe soup from yesterday fir breakfast with garlic toast. Its a little spicy and my sinuses are hurting this morning so figured it couldnt hurt. Helped them a bit but think I will be trying meds of some kind.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> you are most welcome. Luna has been out and right back in she is not liking the cold this morning. She did not even stay out when I took photos.
> The first peeps of the sun just minutes before dawn.


The sunrise is lovely...I don't blame Luna for dashing back in where it's warm. My DS and DIL have a cat named Luna!
JuneK


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> Your breakfast sounds pretty good. I often have horseradish with my eggs especially if having an omelet. Just a 1/4tsp/ 1.25ml a day helps keep you healthy. I will look up what the benefits are, I can't recall at the moment. Oh no this is bad when I can't recall the good from a food item. hangs head in shame.


The busier we are the easier it is to forget and with your houseful you are busier than three of us put together!!


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Morning all, just after 8:30am here and I am up, dressed and waiting for my ride. Hope I don't have to do much talking at work, my throat is still sore and hard to swallow. Will be seeing if I can get in to the dr's tomorrow.
> 
> Angora- we are most likely going to sell all the tractor and stuff to the neighbor or to the highest paying customer.
> 
> Should run and see if my ride is here.
> 
> Love to you all, hugs too.
> See ya later.


Sure hope you feel better soon!!
When I was a child, my grandparents moved from their farm and had an auction of all the farm equipment and some of the household furnishing. They were moving to a much small house and no longer farming. I remember they had one of the large standing phonographs that you had to turn the handle on the side to play. Wish I had that now! The back road they lived on had no electricity until after they moved. My grandmother had a refrigerator and washing machine with gasoline motors.
JuneK


----------



## Pup lover

Kathleendoris said:


> Happy Birthday, Gwenie. I hope the next year will bring much health and happiness for you and your loved ones.


 Ditto. {{{{Bday hugs for Gwenie}}}}


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> i
> A pic of my three grands sitting by DJ and Seth's tree. Dj found a few more bulbs to go onto the tree, she said Seth will be so surprised.
> 
> Lovely children Caren xx


----------



## Pup lover

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey.
> 
> Didn't make it here this morning as by the time I persuaded GS that it was a good idea to have a shower even though he had already had one this week and then debating whether he would make a good window cleaner, but them figuring out he would be better as a lawyer as he loves to argue and being a lawyer he could get paid for it and then getting to get some clothes on, well it was nearly lunchtime! Anyway his Dad has collected him and I have finished putting the decorations up and am now going to sit and knit this afternoon while Mr P watches the finals of the snooker.
> 
> Needless to say I have not done catch up but will leave you with Sunday photos while I do so.....


A very handsome GS and a lovely tree!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Shirley, your decorations look great. Love yoir quilted table center.

Purplefi, more great photos, thanks for sharing

Sugarsugar, your bootie is cute & lie Sam said it will fit in no time. I have that pattern bookmarked but have not got around to trying it yet.

Lurker, your sweater is coming along great, I'll bet It will be beautiful when done. I am not familiar with " gurnsey", is it something like aran?


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY GWEN!!
> You are such a dear friend to all of us on the Knitting Tea Party. You contribute your kindness, your humour and with all your work for the Knitapalooza - even those who can't attend, enjoy the stories, contributing and joining in.
> 
> We all love you. Here is my card for you:


Good morning, Shirley and Pat. Hope you're staying warm in the bitter cold you have. Areas to the west of us are having freezing rain and a little icing on the streets. We're just warm enough to have a cold rain.
Love your handpainted fabric wall hanging. You're so generous sharing your lovely art with us.
I'm thinking of you as Christmas draws near and praying for comfort for you and Pat. I know it's a sad time since you lost your son so close to the holidays.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I finished decorating our place yesterday-- Hayley helped me make the Gingerbread house-- she helps me each year make one.
> 
> I know it is a bit early and I will wish it again - but Season's greetings to all my wonderful Friends on the Tea Party!


How lovely!!! And the gingerbread house is a work of art, and since you and Hayley made it, I'm not surprised!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey.Needless to say I have not done catch up but will leave you with Sunday photos while I do so.....


Lovely garden as always...and the Christmas tree. Cute lawyer-to-be!
JuneK


----------



## martina

Happy Birthday Gwen


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good morning/day/evening to all. 

Love the pictures - the grands and the trees make great combinations.

I think I'll make some potato soup today also---certainly cold enough for hearty food like that.

Everyone, please stay safe in these crazy weather patterns.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> You are making me blush. Thank you I try to do what mum has always done make people feel safe and welcome in my home. Jamie will be a big help she is excited about making christmas cookies and decorating. I will leave that to her and Chrissy this year, well the decorating part.


Great idea letting the girls decorate, you have plenty going on. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: And I bet they'll have a blast doing it, and lots of little helpers, well, at least 2.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh thanks Poledra...I'll check it out this week. I had never seen it.


Poledra65 said:


> I've seen it at Walmart it's in the soup in the boxes instead of cans. Have gotten the butternut squash soup before.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey.
> 
> Didn't make it here this morning as by the time I persuaded GS that it was a good idea to have a shower even though he had already had one this week and then debating whether he would make a good window cleaner, but them figuring out he would be better as a lawyer as he loves to argue and being a lawyer he could get paid for it and then getting to get some clothes on, well it was nearly lunchtime! Anyway his Dad has collected him and I have finished putting the decorations up and am now going to sit and knit this afternoon while Mr P watches the finals of the snooker.
> 
> Needless to say I have not done catch up but will leave you with Sunday photos while I do so.....


Good evening. Sometimes getting those grandsons to cooperate takes much longer than we would like. You deserve to sit and knit, put your feet up and enjoy. You are not watching the snooker finals with him?

The sun looks amazing shining on your garden and your grandson looks so very happy. Thank you for sharing your photos with us each day.

Hugs for you.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That turned out really cute Cathy. You did a lovely job too with the kitchener stitch. 


sugarsugar said:


> :shock: I am still only on page 9. I have tried doing a baby bootee pattern that I havent done before. Anyway it worked and I had to learn the Kitchener grafting. Success with that... but it supposed to be a newborn size and its a bit big. So I will try something else and do the other on at a later stage.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I hadn't though of that...will check it out now...or rather in a little bit.


TNS said:


> If the main problem is multiple posting, try adjusting the sensitivity of the mouse as it may just be a bit "touchy". I used to have a similar problem with a different setup and when I reduced the click rate (don't know the correct term) slightly it was much better.


----------



## nittergma

I'm just catching up and see Gwenniepoo has a birthday, Happy Birthday gwennie!!!! May it be the best one yet!!!!
Shirley, your thread painting is beautiful!! And I love your table with the tree and the Gingerbread house, I'd love to make one of those this year. 
Julie, your Guernsey looks very warm. Is a Guernsey a hat? 
Purple, you have a handsome grandson!! I too, have had to deal with many "lawyers" in our family!! 
We have another cold gray day here, it's even uncomfortable inside! I think if I get our humidifier working it will help. I'd love to knit today. I'm going to try to find the liners for my son's moccasins and maybe still knit him some boot socks. I'll be back later. nittergma


----------



## Gweniepooh

Great looking coffees and the beagle is so sweet. They are such a sweet breed of dog. He'd love my back yard full of squirrels...pecan trees do tend to attract them..ROFL


----------



## Gweniepooh

Also, that is not the only issue with the computer...has semi-crashed 3 times in the last 2 days.....grrrrrrrr.


TNS said:


> If the main problem is multiple posting, try adjusting the sensitivity of the mouse as it may just be a bit "touchy". I used to have a similar problem with a different setup and when I reduced the click rate (don't know the correct term) slightly it was much better.


----------



## Pup lover

Julie your knitting is coming along beautifully!

We found out yesterday a classmate of mine died of a heart attack, we are friends with his family, DH has been for years. He was 49 and lived alone and apparently was a few days before he was found unfortunately. One of my cousins, 3rd I think, he was early 60s I believe, passed Friday, he has had cancer, two or three different types and by the time it was found, was in various organs etc and nothing they could do.

We have light snow falling!!! Finally! Now if it would just get heavier and bigger flakes! I dont plan on much today, laundry, knitting and a movie with DH. Drinking my favorite hot tea, White Christmas its white tea with peppermint and ginger root. I drink PG Tips every morning for breakfast then switch to this. May have some olbas tea later for my head.

Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## nittergma

Caren, that's a beautiful morning photo, it is so peaceful looking, no wet roads just snow and soft sky.


NanaCaren said:


> you are most welcome. Luna has been out and right back in she is not liking the cold this morning. She did not even stay out when I took photos.
> The first peeps of the sun just minutes before dawn.


----------



## Designer1234

Here are two downloads of Emma's tree -- with the information and I hope you will pass it on.

I am downloading a pdf download as well as a docx download so hopefully all of you will be able to open one or the other.


----------



## NanaCaren

Happy birthday Gweenie!!!!! Have a wonder filled day. Here's a cake or two for you and a nice bottle of Chocolate wine.


----------



## Poledra65

Grandmapaula said:


> Just dropping in for a quick Hello and to wish Gwen a huge HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!! Gonna have breakfast and then back to finish "Deck the Halls" wine tour with my daughters. Tomorrow my oldest GS turns 18!! Wonder where that time went - seems like just yesterday I was driving him to kindergarten and now he will be graduating from High School next June. Well, at least I still have Lili to cuddle, although she started walking last week, so she's growing up too. Life goes on!!! Gotta run - breakfast is ready. Again HAPPY BIRTHDAY, GWEN!!! Love and prayers for all, Paula


Have fun, stay safe.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> It finds me up extremely early- even Ringo has not followed me- but like you- I will go and lie down again.
> A preview of the guernsey- have been battling a bit- but it is coming right.


Your guernsey is coming a long nicely, love the colour too.


----------



## KateB

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey.
> 
> Didn't make it here this morning as by the time I persuaded GS that it was a good idea to have a shower even though he had already had one this week and then debating whether he would make a good window cleaner, but them figuring out he would be better as a lawyer as he loves to argue and being a lawyer he could get paid for it and then getting to get some clothes on, well it was nearly lunchtime! Anyway his Dad has collected him and I have finished putting the decorations up and am now going to sit and knit this afternoon while Mr P watches the finals of the snooker.
> 
> Needless to say I have not done catch up but will leave you with Sunday photos while I do so.....


What is it about boys and showers? When they are under 14 you can't get them into one and when they're older, you can't get them out! Mine used to have regular 40 minute showers! :shock:
PS Lovely tree and handsome GS!


----------



## Poledra65

So glad your sons are okay. So sad to lose children, no matter how.


----------



## martina

nittergma said:


> Julie, your Guernsey looks very warm. Is a Guernsey a hat?
> I'll be back later. nittergma


A Guernsey is a type of sweater. Originally worn by fishermen.


----------



## nittergma

Yummy looking coffee! Cute Beagle in the picture. We have one that is mostly Beagle and she has eyes like that, that's how she gets spoiled!!


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, it is currently a lovely -7.2c/ 19f at 05:07. The sun should rise about 07:22 from what my weather channel says
> 
> The house is quiet now, except for the phone that keeps ringing every half hour all night. :?
> 
> Today's coffee/tea
> 
> Gentle healing Hugs and energy on it's way to those in need.


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> What is it about boys and showers? When they are under 14 you can't get them into one and when they're older, you can't get them out! Mine used to have regular 40 minute showers! :shock:
> PS Lovely tree and handsome GS!


Thanks Kate, by the time he had finished arguing he could have had 10 showers!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Pup lover said:


> A very handsome GS and a lovely tree!


Thank you. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Designer1234 said:


> Here are two downloads of Emma's tree -- with the information and I hope you will pass it on.
> 
> I am downloading a pdf download as well as a docx download so hopefully all of you will be able to open one or the other.


Thanks Shirley for the download. I shall be making one, probably in shades of purple xx


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> For the sock lovers amongst us- a rather fine design I found on Kate Davies Blog which I follow- it comes as a kit.


Oh I like those socks, I might even be persuaded to knit them.


----------



## NanaCaren

Designer1234 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY GWEN!!
> You are such a dear friend to all of us on the Knitting Tea Party. You contribute your kindness, your humour and with all your work for the Knitapalooza - even those who can't attend, enjoy the stories, contributing and joining in.
> 
> We all love you. Here is my card for you:


Very pretty Love this one :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Good evening. Sometimes getting those grandsons to cooperate takes much longer than we would like. You deserve to sit and knit, put your feet up and enjoy. You are not watching the snooker finals with him?
> 
> The sun looks amazing shining on your garden and your grandson looks so very happy. Thank you for sharing your photos with us each day.
> 
> Hugs for you.


Hi Caren, I don;t mind watching snooker as long as I have something else to do! Mr P keeps up a running commentary. :roll: 
Just took these photos a few minutes ago....


----------



## gottastch

Pup lover said:


> All done in the round no sewing!!


Just beautiful!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, happy birthday Gwen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hope it's great!!


That is so cute It is a cake I presume.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Yes she is Luna my youngster and quite the puppy still. She goes every place with me when I'm out walking. Now if she would only stay off the sofa and leave my wool/yarn alone. It wouldn't be bad if she didn't have such expensive tastes, she never touches the cheap stuff. :roll: :roll:
> Luna is also getting very good about herding the cows and pigs back into their proper fields when they get out.


She knows the good stuff when she snuffles it. 
A busy beagle is a happy beagle. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> It finds me up extremely early- even Ringo has not followed me- but like you- I will go and lie down again.
> A preview of the guernsey- have been battling a bit- but it is coming right.


Ooh, looking good and I love that color. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> For the sock lovers amongst us- a rather fine design I found on Kate Davies Blog which I follow- it comes as a kit.


 That's a pretty sock, some day I'll do something like that.


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> I finished decorating our place yesterday-- Hayley helped me make the Gingerbread house-- she helps me each year make one.
> 
> I know it is a bit early and I will wish it again - but Season's greetings to all my wonderful Friends on the Tea Party!


Very pretty, Hayley did a great job, so did grandma.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey.
> 
> Didn't make it here this morning as by the time I persuaded GS that it was a good idea to have a shower even though he had already had one this week and then debating whether he would make a good window cleaner, but them figuring out he would be better as a lawyer as he loves to argue and being a lawyer he could get paid for it and then getting to get some clothes on, well it was nearly lunchtime! Anyway his Dad has collected him and I have finished putting the decorations up and am now going to sit and knit this afternoon while Mr P watches the finals of the snooker.
> 
> Needless to say I have not done catch up but will leave you with Sunday photos while I do so.....


Love the way the sun is coming into the garden, so pretty. 
Cute GS, and he looks so happy. Nice tree also. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Caren, I don;t mind watching snooker as long as I have something else to do! Mr P keeps up a running commentary. :roll:
> Just took these photos a few minutes ago....


I used to sit and watch snooker, but don't have the channel any more.  MY dad used to do the same when I was younger, I figured it was in case mum wasn't looking at the exact moment. 

 Forgot to comment on how lovely the sunset looks thanks for posting it.


----------



## gottastch

Designer1234 said:


> 'Emma's Tree'


What a lovely remembrance!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> Love this morningsctea cup n cookie. Your pooch is sweet! Ours love to chase the squirrels.


Thank you, I liked the way the cookie was. I would put it on hot cocoa with marshmallows. Luna is happiest when chasing anything.


----------



## gottastch

thewren said:


> I'd get drunk too if I had the top of a tree pushed up ..... you know.
> 
> sam


I was thinking exactly the same thing, Sam - LOLOLOL!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Hi there Poledra, I just love that cake. Howare you today? xx


Hi, I'm good, just reading and knitting, thinking that I should get ready to walk over to Marlas in just a few. 
I thought that cake was so cute, had to use it. 
How are you enjoying your afternoon? Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> The sunrise is lovely...I don't blame Luna for dashing back in where it's warm. My DS and DIL have a cat named Luna!
> JuneK


Hope you aren't getting too much of the bad weather that is hitting Virginia. Stay warm.


----------



## Poledra65

Pup lover said:


> The busier we are the easier it is to forget and with your houseful you are busier than three of us put together!!


That's for sure!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Poledra65 said:


> Hi, I'm good, just reading and knitting, thinking that I should get ready to walk over to Marlas in just a few.
> I thought that cake was so cute, had to use it.
> How are you enjoying your afternoon? Hugs.


Being very lazy, but I must get on with some knitting - I have a couple of mini mes to finish, some bead knitting to finish and then think about what else I am going to knit, ph and a shawl to finish. xx


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh thanks Poledra...I'll check it out this week. I had never seen it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Pup lover said:


> Julie your knitting is coming along beautifully!
> 
> We found out yesterday a classmate of mine died of a heart attack, we are friends with his family, DH has been for years. He was 49 and lived alone and apparently was a few days before he was found unfortunately. One of my cousins, 3rd I think, he was early 60s I believe, passed Friday, he has had cancer, two or three different types and by the time it was found, was in various organs etc and nothing they could do.
> 
> We have light snow falling!!! Finally! Now if it would just get heavier and bigger flakes! I dont plan on much today, laundry, knitting and a movie with DH. Drinking my favorite hot tea, White Christmas its white tea with peppermint and ginger root. I drink PG Tips every morning for breakfast then switch to this. May have some olbas tea later for my head.
> 
> Hope you all have a great day!


Condolences on the loss of you classmate and cousin. How awful that must have been for the family, to not have found him. So sad also about your cousin and the cancer. Hugs and healing energies going to the families.


----------



## gottastch

Designer1234 said:


> Emma's Tree pattern


Thank you so much for sharing the pattern/pix


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Happy birthday Gweenie!!!!! Have a wonder filled day. Here's a cake or two for you and a nice bottle of Chocolate wine.


Oh Yum, I want to come to your house for my next birthday.


----------



## gottastch

Gweniepooh said:


> Only Santa could afford one right now for sure...will have to wait until at least after Christmas and maybe longer. I do have the crappy tablet but like I said...crappy. I've got to get files loaded onto flash drives quickly in case it goes out too.


That's a good plan, Gwen. I keep my patterns on a flash drive...just in case!!!


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> What is it about boys and showers? When they are under 14 you can't get them into one and when they're older, you can't get them out! Mine used to have regular 40 minute showers! :shock:
> PS Lovely tree and handsome GS!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:



> Hi Caren, I don;t mind watching snooker as long as I have something else to do! Mr P keeps up a running commentary. :roll:
> Just took these photos a few minutes ago....


Beautiful!!!! Love the colors of that sky for sure.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> That is so cute It is a cake I presume.


Yes, I thought it was too cute, may have to try to make one sometime.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Being very lazy, but I must get on with some knitting - I have a couple of mini mes to finish, some bead knitting to finish and then think about what else I am going to knit, ph and a shawl to finish. xx


 I'm just working on an hour cowl, I'll post the link and a pic when I get back. 
Have fun with whatever project you pick next.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley, your decorations look great. Love yoir quilted table center.
> 
> Purplefi, more great photos, thanks for sharing
> 
> Sugarsugar, your bootie is cute & lie Sam said it will fit in no time. I have that pattern bookmarked but have not got around to trying it yet.
> 
> Lurker, your sweater is coming along great, I'll bet It will be beautiful when done. I am not familiar with " gurnsey", is it something like aran?


guernseys and aran style sweaters are part of the heritage knitting of Britain's mostly coastal villages. Some knitted by the fishermen- some knitted by their wives. One also sees the word 'gansey'.


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> I'm just catching up and see Gwenniepoo has a birthday, Happy Birthday gwennie!!!! May it be the best one yet!!!!
> Shirley, your thread painting is beautiful!! And I love your table with the tree and the Gingerbread house, I'd love to make one of those this year.
> Julie, your Guernsey looks very warm. Is a Guernsey a hat?
> Purple, you have a handsome grandson!! I too, have had to deal with many "lawyers" in our family!!
> We have another cold gray day here, it's even uncomfortable inside! I think if I get our humidifier working it will help. I'd love to knit today. I'm going to try to find the liners for my son's moccasins and maybe still knit him some boot socks. I'll be back later. nittergma


Good question, because there was nothing to give you scale! when I tell you it is 222 stitches, you will know what I am up to- knitting back and front of my sweater in the round- it is much easier to read the charts this way!


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh yum! The all look great, forgot my coffee was sitting next to me, I was so busy reading and yelling at cats and dogs. You'd think I gave them catnip or something, don't know what's going on, they have been really rambunctious the last couple days.
> I think Beagles are so cute, love them in theory, couldn't live with one in reality.  Had a wire haired fox terrier for about a year one, found her a really good home that had had that bread before and loved them. An extremely hyper ADHD child and an extremely hyper dog are not a good combination. Thought I was going to lose my mind.


My coffee had to be heated I was not paying attention or was I pre occupied with something else. 
I must admit beagles are not my favorite dog. Luna is growing on me, even though she was to have been the teens dog. :roll: 
Oh I can imagine a hyper dog and a child with ADHD. Have that when Elishia comes over with the boys.


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Julie your knitting is coming along beautifully!
> 
> We found out yesterday a classmate of mine died of a heart attack, we are friends with his family, DH has been for years. He was 49 and lived alone and apparently was a few days before he was found unfortunately. One of my cousins, 3rd I think, he was early 60s I believe, passed Friday, he has had cancer, two or three different types and by the time it was found, was in various organs etc and nothing they could do.
> 
> We have light snow falling!!! Finally! Now if it would just get heavier and bigger flakes! I dont plan on much today, laundry, knitting and a movie with DH. Drinking my favorite hot tea, White Christmas its white tea with peppermint and ginger root. I drink PG Tips every morning for breakfast then switch to this. May have some olbas tea later for my head.
> 
> Hope you all have a great day!


Thank you, Dawn!
So sorry to hear of the deaths that have occurred. 49 is very young for now-a-days.
Olbas tea is great, isn't it!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Your guernsey is coming a long nicely, love the colour too.


Thanks Caren! Grey is a very serviceable colour- and of course goes with everything else. I expect to get a lot of use from it in winter.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> A Guernsey is a type of sweater. Originally worn by fishermen.


 :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Gwen. 
I hope you are enjoying your day and everyone around you is making a big fuss of you.


----------



## ChrisEl

Have been busy with many projects since I last posted some time ago. But wanted to share this lovely bit of Christmas joy:

http://videos.komando.com/watch/4592/kims-christmas-music-usaf-band-christmas-flash-mob

I cant always keep up with the KTP but I enjoy dropping in when I can. Happy holidays to all and special healing thoughts to those suffering sadness or pain.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Oh I like those socks, I might even be persuaded to knit them.


being fair isle they will be very warm!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Caren, I don;t mind watching snooker as long as I have something else to do! Mr P keeps up a running commentary. :roll:
> Just took these photos a few minutes ago....


very peaceful!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, looking good and I love that color. :thumbup:


Thanks, Kaye!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> That's a pretty sock, some day I'll do something like that.


It probably is a little warm for our climate- but I like the idea of using it as a slipper.


----------



## Lurker 2

ChrisEl said:


> Have been busy with many projects since I last posted some time ago. But wanted to share this lovely bit of Christmas joy:
> 
> http://videos.komando.com/watch/4592/kims-christmas-music-usaf-band-christmas-flash-mob
> 
> I cant always keep up with the KTP but I enjoy dropping in when I can. Happy holidays to all and special healing thoughts to those suffering sadness or pain.


Hope you do manage to read Sam's writings at least- he gives us such a wealth of ideas! Good to see you back!


----------



## gottastch

pacer said:


> Kathy...how are the roads for you?


The highways down here are pretty clear (slick but clear) but roads off the highway are like wash boards with lots of compacted snow/ice. The roads were treated but with the temps the way they have been, the chemicals didn't work.

Dear son's vehicle was hit in the parking lot of the mall where he works...he's not happy. However, much preaching from dear husband and I must have sunk in because they do have good insurance and he will have a rental car provided to drive, until his vehicle is fixed. Someone either slipped or backed into his passenger side door. Luckily the frame was not sprung and it wasn't close to the wheel so I consider him lucky. Also the person was honest and left him a note with contact information. All-in-all, it could have been a lot worse for him.

Aran, the deer here are getting pretty brazen. My last encounter was a few years ago as I was creeping around a corner (that had ice and snow on the road). A wooded area was on my left and housing on the right. The big buck was standing in the middle of the road. It was almost dark and his eyes just glistened in my head lights. He stood there, right in the middle of the road and I was stopped. He started walking toward me and I could see he was snorting in the cold air. I thought to myself, "My goodness, is he going to charge me in my car?" I didn't know what to do so I beeped my horn at him. He stopped, looked at me some more, then slowly turned and walked off (taking his own sweet time) back into the woods - LOL! It seemed like I was there for a LONG time but in reality it was probably only a few seconds. I am always careful when I drive through that area  Sorry you hit the deer but am glad you escaped with only a broken head light!


----------



## gottastch

Lurker 2 said:


> For the sock lovers amongst us- a rather fine design I found on Kate Davies Blog which I follow- it comes as a kit.


OH MY!!!!!! Someday I will get brave enough to try something like that


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> OH MY!!!!!! Someday I will get brave enough to try something like that


And I am sure would make it beautifully! You do lovely work, Kathy!


----------



## gottastch

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SISTER OF THE HEART GWEN!!!!!


----------



## gottastch

A little Christmas cheer


----------



## Glennys 2

Happky Birthday Gwen. My your day be everything you want it to be


----------



## Gweniepooh

Was in the middle of writing a post and got a call so I'll try again...
THANK YOU all for the marvelous birthday wishes! I found myself sitting here grinning from ear-to-ear. They warmed my heart! I truly loved all the wishes, pictures and wish I could really sample all the goodies posted today. I must share with you the most unusual...weird...quirky....well, not quite sure what to say...gift my DH gave me. A gun. Yes, you read correctly; he gave me a 22 caliber revolver. He said that since lately I've had drunks show up on our porch and in the paper there was an article about a group involved with home invasions during the daytime lately in our town he wanted me to feel safer. (I didn't bother saying I felt pretty safe just with the dogs and keeping the doors locked) Anyway, not at ALL what I expected and made me feel very cherished that he was concerned about my safety since I am home alone quite a bit. Now I am not a gun enthusiast though I did learn about handling firearms growing up since dad was a deputy sheriff and used to go occasionally to the firing line and practice so not totally off beat a gift but caught me completely by surprise. 

I finished my DB's socks for Christmas last night...boy are they huge but then in DK weight socks always look huge to me. LOL
Now will start on a pair for SIL and try to get them in the mail by the end of the week. 

Again, thank you all so much for the birthday wishes. Here a {{{HUGE GROUP HUG}}} for everyone in return. Wish I could share the sampler tray of cheesecake with you all that oldest DD brought me yesterday. (I'll think of you guys with each bite...wicked aren't I...ROFL)


----------



## gottastch

I downloaded a pattern from Etsy yesterday called Crocheted Shark Slipper Sock. I figured it was a good deal because I got three patterns (infant, child, adult). It is crocheted in one long strip, folded over each other and stitched together and fins/eyes sewn on at the end. I couldn't rest until I made one to see how it all went. All the instructions are in the adult version. I want to make the infant version for dear great nephew, for fun  I have a narrow foot so I will make a notation to take a stitch or two off the bottom and top to make it more snug for me. I may also take just a couple rows off the "head" of the shark because it does come up pretty far on my leg. I was reminded of the Jaws movie when the famous line was said, "I think I'm gonna need a bigger boat." I was trying to be clever (which doesn't happen often) and posted on Facebook, "I think I'm gonna need a bigger leg" - LOL!


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> I had a bowl of the potatoe soup from yesterday fir breakfast with garlic toast. Its a little spicy and my sinuses are hurting this morning so figured it couldnt hurt. Helped them a bit but think I will be trying meds of some kind.


mmmmm I should have made a batch of soup last night, then I could have had it for breakfast.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> The sunrise is lovely...I don't blame Luna for dashing back in where it's warm. My DS and DIL have a cat named Luna!
> JuneK


Thank you I didn't even linger outdoors today, can usually stay out for half hour getting several shots.


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> The busier we are the easier it is to forget and with your houseful you are busier than three of us put together!!


I don't feel busier. Today we are cleaning up the back room and rearranging it, cleaning the library that seems to have gathered a few extra items lately. Rearranging the living room and putting the tree up.


----------



## purl2diva

Snow here today-made for a slick ride to church. We are expecting 2-4 inches so it will be a good day to start decorating the tree.

Stay safe and warm in our part of the world.


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> Julie your knitting is coming along beautifully!
> 
> We found out yesterday a classmate of mine died of a heart attack, we are friends with his family, DH has been for years. He was 49 and lived alone and apparently was a few days before he was found unfortunately. One of my cousins, 3rd I think, he was early 60s I believe, passed Friday, he has had cancer, two or three different types and by the time it was found, was in various organs etc and nothing they could do.
> 
> We have light snow falling!!! Finally! Now if it would just get heavier and bigger flakes! I dont plan on much today, laundry, knitting and a movie with DH. Drinking my favorite hot tea, White Christmas its white tea with peppermint and ginger root. I drink PG Tips every morning for breakfast then switch to this. May have some olbas tea later for my head.
> 
> Hope you all have a great day!


So sorry to hear of the deaths of your cousin and friend. It's always so much harder this time of the year.
My condolences....Hope the tea helps your head.
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

Valerie...I think it was you that suggested checking the sensitivity of my mouse (computer pad actually). I've changed some settings and we shall see how it does. Also talked to Marianne this morning and her DS who is a computer geek supreme will be coming home for a couple of weeks is going to take a look at my laptop...he just doesn't know it yet. LOL
Marianne said it would not be a problem for him to !o so at all so I'm taking advantage of their kindness. Okay...here's my test post to see if it does better. (crossing my fingers) Just need to remember to do the right hand click instead of the left which I've been doing...wheeeeeeeee!

Edit: Don't worry SugarSugar...I'm sure I'll still double post...LOL...gotta give you a giggle...ROFL


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> What is it about boys and showers? When they are under 14 you can't get them into one and when they're older, you can't get them out! Mine used to have regular 40 minute showers! :shock:
> PS Lovely tree and handsome GS!


My 11-year old Grandson is the exception to that. He's very conscious of his personal hygiene and what he wears!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Caren, I don;t mind watching snooker as long as I have something else to do! Mr P keeps up a running commentary. :roll:
> Just took these photos a few minutes ago....


Oh, thank you for the lovely sunset pictures. With our drizzly rain yesterday and today, the sun is just a memory!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Hope you aren't getting too much of the bad weather that is hitting Virginia. Stay warm.


We just have temps in the upper 30'sF and a cold, drizzly rain. No ice, just miserable.... we're a little too close to the coast to get this ice storm...but areas about 30 miles to the west and north of us are getting a little.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

ChrisEl said:


> Have been busy with many projects since I last posted some time ago. But wanted to share this lovely bit of Christmas joy:
> 
> http://videos.komando.com/watch/4592/kims-christmas-music-usaf-band-christmas-flash-mob
> 
> I cant always keep up with the KTP but I enjoy dropping in when I can. Happy holidays to all and special healing thoughts to those suffering sadness or pain.


And we're always delighted to see you when you do drop in. Come back as often as you can...if you don't come back for a while...Hope you enjoy the holidays!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> I downloaded a pattern from Etsy yesterday called Crocheted Shark Slipper Sock. I figured it was a good deal because I got three patterns (infant, child, adult). It is crocheted in one long strip, folded over each other and stitched together and fins/eyes sewn on at the end. I couldn't rest until I made one to see how it all went. All the instructions are in the adult version. I want to make the infant version for dear great nephew, for fun  I have a narrow foot so I will make a notation to take a stitch or two off the bottom and top to make it more snug for me. I may also take just a couple rows off the "head" of the shark because it does come up pretty far on my leg. I was reminded of the Jaws movie when the famous line was said, "I think I'm gonna need a bigger boat." I was trying to be clever (which doesn't happen often) and posted on Facebook, "I think I'm gonna need a bigger leg" - LOL!


Having watched Jaws only the once, the allusion completely escaped me! they are a fun pair!


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Was in the middle of writing a post and got a call so I'll try again...
> THANK YOU all for the marvelous birthday wishes! I found myself sitting here grinning from ear-to-ear. They warmed my heart! I truly loved all the wishes, pictures and wish I could really sample all the goodies posted today. I must share with you the most unusual...weird...quirky....well, not quite sure what to say...gift my DH gave me. A gun. Yes, you read correctly; he gave me a 22 caliber revolver. He said that since lately I've had drunks show up on our porch and in the paper there was an article about a group involved with home invasions during the daytime lately in our town he wanted me to feel safer. (I didn't bother saying I felt pretty safe just with the dogs and keeping the doors locked) Anyway, not at ALL what I expected and made me feel very cherished that he was concerned about my safety since I am home alone quite a bit. Now I am not a gun enthusiast though I did learn about handling firearms growing up since dad was a deputy sheriff and used to go occasionally to the firing line and practice so not totally off beat a gift but caught me completely by surprise.
> 
> I finished my DB's socks for Christmas last night...boy are they huge but then in DK weight socks always look huge to me. LOL
> Now will start on a pair for SIL and try to get them in the mail by the end of the week.
> 
> Again, thank you all so much for the birthday wishes. Here a {{{HUGE GROUP HUG}}} for everyone in return. Wish I could share the sampler tray of cheesecake with you all that oldest DD brought me yesterday. (I'll think of you guys with each bite...wicked aren't I...ROFL)


I'm not a gun enthusiast either but that was a really considerate gift. You hadn't mentioned the drunks on the porch, particularly, so that makes it doubly welcome. A drunk might not be afraid of the dog whereas the burglar would be.
It is a nice looking gun...looks like one from the old west instead of one of the really ugly modern revolvers!
Those socks will keep DB's feet warm. Whenever I make socks, the foot always looks way too long even with regular sock yarn...guess it's just me.
Happy birthday again!
JuneK


----------



## martina

Gwen, what a thoughtful if unusual present.
Julie, your guernsey is looking beautiful
The shark slipper is fun and the thread painting beautiful. 
I am off to hunt for my sewing up needle to thread a couple of ends in for the baby blanket. Then get some dinner and knit some squares or maybe start the crochet baby blanket. 
All with sadness of any kind are in my prayers. I am sad today as my dear Dad would have been 91 today. Sadly he died at only 47 . He was a good man and a true gentleman. R.I. P. Dad.


----------



## jknappva

I was reminded of the Jaws movie when the famous line was said, "I think I'm gonna need a bigger boat." I was trying to be clever (which doesn't happen often) and posted on Facebook, "I think I'm gonna need a bigger leg" - LOL![/quote]

LOL!!! That is one cute slipper!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

martina said:


> Gwen, what a thoughtful if unusual present.
> Julie, your guernsey is looking beautiful
> The shark slipper is fun and the thread painting beautiful.
> I am off to hunt for my sewing up needle to thread a couple of ends in for the baby blanket. Then get some dinner and knit some squares or maybe start the crochet baby blanket.
> All with sadness of any kind are in my prayers. I am sad today as my dear Dad would have been 91 today. Sadly he died at only 47 . He was a good man and a true gentleman. R.I. P. Dad.


My heart is with you....my dad died almost 50 years ago...we always miss our parents.
Junek


----------



## Pup lover

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Caren, I don;t mind watching snooker as long as I have something else to do! Mr P keeps up a running commentary. :roll:
> Just took these photos a few minutes ago....


Beautiful sunset


----------



## woollyhat

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Caren, I don;t mind watching snooker as long as I have something else to do! Mr P keeps up a running commentary. :roll:
> Just took these photos a few minutes ago....


you take beautiful photos, I must have a look outside, I live in Basingstoke , not too far away from you
tina


----------



## RookieRetiree

Pup Lover - so sorry to hear about the recent deaths. Big Hugs & prayers for their families.

Happy Birthday, Gwen, hope it continues to be a good one. 

Back to some knitting!


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Gwen, what a thoughtful if unusual present.
> Julie, your guernsey is looking beautiful
> The shark slipper is fun and the thread painting beautiful.
> I am off to hunt for my sewing up needle to thread a couple of ends in for the baby blanket. Then get some dinner and knit some squares or maybe start the crochet baby blanket.
> All with sadness of any kind are in my prayers. I am sad today as my dear Dad would have been 91 today. Sadly he died at only 47 . He was a good man and a true gentleman. R.I. P. Dad.


Thank you Martina! 
It is inevitable at Christmas that we remember those who have gone before. I am thinking of Valerie's very touching post, that even though her DH died so close to Christmas- he loved Christmas so much, that for them, it is a time still of rejoicing.
I needed that thought myself, as I approach the festival on my own. I even bought a CD of carols to play. I have one card that has come by post and one e-card, and later - Christmas eve I will bring out my little Christmas tree. Of course I think of my Dad and Mum, and my girl at this time, but I will try to think positively and remember the good times I had with them.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> My coffee had to be heated I was not paying attention or was I pre occupied with something else.
> I must admit beagles are not my favorite dog. Luna is growing on me, even though she was to have been the teens dog. :roll:
> Oh I can imagine a hyper dog and a child with ADHD. Have that when Elishia comes over with the boys.


 Oh Lord, and the dog and boys play off each others energy levels. Well, it certainly keeps things interesting.


----------



## machriste

Happy Birthday, Gwennie, wishing you tons of good things in the year to come.

Loved the Emily tree, Shirley. What a lovely remembrance.

Someone asked about spicing up potato soup? Two thoughts:

* Add as much hot sauce (Asian Siracha is good; it has garlic in it) to your bowl as you like

* Serve with small bowls of baked potato toppings (crisp, crumbled bacon, grated cheese--I like Swiss--finely sliced scallions,) and people can choose what they want.


----------



## Poledra65

ChrisEl said:


> Have been busy with many projects since I last posted some time ago. But wanted to share this lovely bit of Christmas joy:
> 
> http://videos.komando.com/watch/4592/kims-christmas-music-usaf-band-christmas-flash-mob
> 
> I cant always keep up with the KTP but I enjoy dropping in when I can. Happy holidays to all and special healing thoughts to those suffering sadness or pain.


Good to see you. That is a fantastic video, loved it, thank you for sharing it with us. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> It probably is a little warm for our climate- but I like the idea of using it as a slipper.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

ChrisEl said:


> Have been busy with many projects since I last posted some time ago. But wanted to share this lovely bit of Christmas joy:
> 
> http://videos.komando.com/watch/4592/kims-christmas-music-usaf-band-christmas-flash-mob
> 
> I cant always keep up with the KTP but I enjoy dropping in when I can. Happy holidays to all and special healing thoughts to those suffering sadness or pain.


That was wonderful! Thank you for posting it.


----------



## Poledra65

gottastch said:


> A little Christmas cheer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was creative and fun. Thank you.
> :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Was in the middle of writing a post and got a call so I'll try again...
> THANK YOU all for the marvelous birthday wishes! I found myself sitting here grinning from ear-to-ear. They warmed my heart! I truly loved all the wishes, pictures and wish I could really sample all the goodies posted today. I must share with you the most unusual...weird...quirky....well, not quite sure what to say...gift my DH gave me. A gun. Yes, you read correctly; he gave me a 22 caliber revolver. He said that since lately I've had drunks show up on our porch and in the paper there was an article about a group involved with home invasions during the daytime lately in our town he wanted me to feel safer. (I didn't bother saying I felt pretty safe just with the dogs and keeping the doors locked) Anyway, not at ALL what I expected and made me feel very cherished that he was concerned about my safety since I am home alone quite a bit. Now I am not a gun enthusiast though I did learn about handling firearms growing up since dad was a deputy sheriff and used to go occasionally to the firing line and practice so not totally off beat a gift but caught me completely by surprise.
> 
> I finished my DB's socks for Christmas last night...boy are they huge but then in DK weight socks always look huge to me. LOL
> Now will start on a pair for SIL and try to get them in the mail by the end of the week.
> 
> Again, thank you all so much for the birthday wishes. Here a {{{HUGE GROUP HUG}}} for everyone in return. Wish I could share the sampler tray of cheesecake with you all that oldest DD brought me yesterday. (I'll think of you guys with each bite...wicked aren't I...ROFL)


Ooh, that is a good Birthday present, more how much he is concerned for your safety than the gun. lol, enjoy your cheescake.  Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

gottastch said:


> I downloaded a pattern from Etsy yesterday called Crocheted Shark Slipper Sock. I figured it was a good deal because I got three patterns (infant, child, adult). It is crocheted in one long strip, folded over each other and stitched together and fins/eyes sewn on at the end. I couldn't rest until I made one to see how it all went. All the instructions are in the adult version. I want to make the infant version for dear great nephew, for fun  I have a narrow foot so I will make a notation to take a stitch or two off the bottom and top to make it more snug for me. I may also take just a couple rows off the "head" of the shark because it does come up pretty far on my leg. I was reminded of the Jaws movie when the famous line was said, "I think I'm gonna need a bigger boat." I was trying to be clever (which doesn't happen often) and posted on Facebook, "I think I'm gonna need a bigger leg" - LOL!


Those are adorable! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

gottastch said:


> A little Christmas cheer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really funny and clever too!


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Valerie...I think it was you that suggested checking the sensitivity of my mouse (computer pad actually). I've changed some settings and we shall see how it does. Also talked to Marianne this morning and her DS who is a computer geek supreme will be coming home for a couple of weeks is going to take a look at my laptop...he just doesn't know it yet. LOL
> Marianne said it would not be a problem for him to !o so at all so I'm taking advantage of their kindness. Okay...here's my test post to see if it does better. (crossing my fingers) Just need to remember to do the right hand click instead of the left which I've been doing...wheeeeeeeee!
> 
> Edit: Don't worry SugarSugar...I'm sure I'll still double post...LOL...gotta give you a giggle...ROFL


Tell Marianne hi, how is she doing?


----------



## KateB

gottastch said:


> I downloaded a pattern from Etsy yesterday called Crocheted Shark Slipper Sock. I figured it was a good deal because I got three patterns (infant, child, adult). It is crocheted in one long strip, folded over each other and stitched together and fins/eyes sewn on at the end. I couldn't rest until I made one to see how it all went. All the instructions are in the adult version. I want to make the infant version for dear great nephew, for fun  I have a narrow foot so I will make a notation to take a stitch or two off the bottom and top to make it more snug for me. I may also take just a couple rows off the "head" of the shark because it does come up pretty far on my leg. I was reminded of the Jaws movie when the famous line was said, "I think I'm gonna need a bigger boat." I was trying to be clever (which doesn't happen often) and posted on Facebook, "I think I'm gonna need a bigger leg" - LOL!


Love it!


----------



## Poledra65

DH is having way too much fun watching Philadelphia and Detroit play football in the snow. :roll: 
It's more fun watching DH watch. lolol
DH just said forget the touchdown dance, he'd make snow angles after touchdowns, or make a snowman. :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 81brighteyes

Love the shark slipper. Very clever design and what fun comments will be given.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gottastch, that is such a cute slipper, I had seen knitted nes somewhere before but never crocheted.

Puplover, so sorry to hear about your friend & cousin, too many eope seem to pass way to young.

Shirley, thanks for posting the downloadable pattern for the tree, I think thse would be great for friends & relatives in nursing hoes with no room for much decorations.

Purplefi, your sunset pictures are great, thanks for posting.

I have company coming for supper, made a huge roaster of cabbage rolls we'll eat some for supper & the rest will be frozen for Christmas, scalloped potatoes are ready for the oven & saskatoon pies that I had in the freezer are cooking. Poledra, do you have saskatoons in Wyoming? They make the best pies.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Great idea letting the girls decorate, you have plenty going on. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: And I bet they'll have a blast doing it, and lots of little helpers, well, at least 2.


They will most definitely have fun.The two of them talked over ideas during thanksgiving break. today is a lot of going through things and getting rid of what they no longer want/need. There have been so many bags gone out to be donated and trash, I swear Chrissy was hoarding everything she has ever owned. DJ is right there offering to help with it all. Ashlei is hoping to get a ll kinds of clothes.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> DH is having way too much fun watching Philadelphia and Detroit play football in the snow. :roll:
> It's more fun watching DH watch. lolol
> DH just said forget the touchdown dance, he'd make snow angles after touchdowns, or make a snowman. :roll: :lol: :lol:


lol It is usually more fun to watch the people watching than to watch the actual game. I am so glad not many get to watch me during the races, I'd a tad embarrassed at times. :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren




----------



## AZ Sticks

well I am up to page 38... and until Alan get my backup keyboard in line I am using his computer... I am just not used to the standard keyboard and I feel like I have 10 thumbs!!! My ergo one has been so great - you can't even read half the letters anymore!!! I will use a slightly different one for a while and see if I can get used to it...if not then I will be on a quest for an obsolete Microsoft keyboard!!! We didn't get any snow last night.... and we will have lows in the teens for the next 2 nights. I need to make a trip to the market today- tomorrow is going to stay in the low 30's so it will be a stay at home day!! Well I am off to start another load of laundry - I will be back later- luv-AZ


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gottastch, that is such a cute slipper, I had seen knitted nes somewhere before but never crocheted.
> 
> Puplover, so sorry to hear about your friend & cousin, too many eope seem to pass way to young.
> 
> Shirley, thanks for posting the downloadable pattern for the tree, I think thse would be great for friends & relatives in nursing hoes with no room for much decorations.
> 
> Purplefi, your sunset pictures are great, thanks for posting.
> 
> I have company coming for supper, made a huge roaster of cabbage rolls we'll eat some for supper & the rest will be frozen for Christmas, scalloped potatoes are ready for the oven & saskatoon pies that I had in the freezer are cooking. Poledra, do you have saskatoons in Wyoming? They make the best pies.


Yes, we know them as Serviceberries.  I haven't eaten any though.


----------



## Kathleendoris

woollyhat said:


> you take beautiful photos, I must have a look outside, I live in Basingstoke , not too far away from you
> tina


I'll bet you had something similar. We certainly did up here. In fact I commented upon it to my husband, who completely ignored my remark. I repeated my comment, and he said, "Yes, I heard you the first time". He has a hearing aid, but refuses to wear it about the house, so I am usually left guessing as to whether he has not heard me, or has chosen to ignore me. :thumbdown:


----------



## Kathleendoris

gottastch said:


> I downloaded a pattern from Etsy yesterday called Crocheted Shark Slipper Sock. I figured it was a good deal because I got three patterns (infant, child, adult). It is crocheted in one long strip, folded over each other and stitched together and fins/eyes sewn on at the end. I couldn't rest until I made one to see how it all went. All the instructions are in the adult version. I want to make the infant version for dear great nephew, for fun  I have a narrow foot so I will make a notation to take a stitch or two off the bottom and top to make it more snug for me. I may also take just a couple rows off the "head" of the shark because it does come up pretty far on my leg. I was reminded of the Jaws movie when the famous line was said, "I think I'm gonna need a bigger boat." I was trying to be clever (which doesn't happen often) and posted on Facebook, "I think I'm gonna need a bigger leg" - LOL!


That is very clever! My crochet skills are fairly basic, but it looks the sort of thing that might tempt me to improve!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> They will most definitely have fun.The two of them talked over ideas during thanksgiving break. today is a lot of going through things and getting rid of what they no longer want/need. There have been so many bags gone out to be donated and trash, I swear Chrissy was hoarding everything she has ever owned. DJ is right there offering to help with it all. Ashlei is hoping to get a ll kinds of clothes.


LOL! Wonder how much stuff Chrissy found that she forgot she'd had? lol 
Hopefully Ashlie will make out well.  
DJ is probably a really good helper too.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> lol It is usually more fun to watch the people watching than to watch the actual game. I am so glad not many get to watch me during the races, I'd a tad embarrassed at times. :roll:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris

jknappva said:


> My 11-year old Grandson is the exception to that. He's very conscious of his personal hygiene and what he wears!
> JuneK


It isn't just boys either. One of my daughters had to be threatened, cajoled and bribed to get her into the shower until she was about 11 or 12. After that, we had to employ the same tactics to get her out. :wink:


----------



## Patches39

Just got home, started to snow at 10:00am, and still snowing, driving is not good, but home now so it's pretty nice. :-D 
Look this is what it looks like here out back


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> It finds me up extremely early- even Ringo has not followed me- but like you- I will go and lie down again.
> A preview of the guernsey- have been battling a bit- but it is coming right.


Lovely :-D


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> For the sock lovers amongst us- a rather fine design I found on Kate Davies Blog which I follow- it comes as a kit.


OH MY!!! Beautiful, one day


----------



## Poledra65

Patches39 said:


> Just got home, started to snow at 10:00am, and still snowing, driving is not good, but home now so it's pretty nice. :-D
> Look this is what it looks like here out back


That looks like wet snow. Love your deck.


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey.
> 
> Didn't make it here this morning as by the time I persuaded GS that it was a good idea to have a shower even though he had already had one this week and then debating whether he would make a good window cleaner, but them figuring out he would be better as a lawyer as he loves to argue and being a lawyer he could get paid for it and then getting to get some clothes on, well it was nearly lunchtime! Anyway his Dad has collected him and I have finished putting the decorations up and am now going to sit and knit this afternoon while Mr P watches the finals of the snooker.
> 
> Needless to say I have not done catch up but will leave you with Sunday photos while I do so.....


Looking at the garden with the sun shinning is so peaceful.
Your handsome grandson, and tree is just beautiful, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Caren, I don;t mind watching snooker as long as I have something else to do! Mr P keeps up a running commentary. :roll:
> Just took these photos a few minutes ago....


Thanks, beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Wonder how much stuff Chrissy found that she forgot she'd had? lol
> Hopefully Ashlie will make out well.
> DJ is probably a really good helper too.


That girl knows every little thing she has and when she got it. Finally she has decide to get rid of some of it. I am hoping Ashlei will get lots of nice cloths. Right now they all borrow mine.


----------



## woollyhat

Kathleendoris said:


> I'll bet you had something similar. We certainly did up here. In fact I commented upon it to my husband, who completely ignored my remark. I repeated my comment, and he said, "Yes, I heard you the first time". He has a hearing aid, but refuses to wear it about the house, so I am usually left guessing as to whether he has not heard me, or has chosen to ignore me. :thumbdown:


when I actually went out it was dark and murkey , daft me


----------



## jheiens

Kathleendoris said:


> I'll bet you had something similar. We certainly did up here. In fact I commented upon it to my husband, who completely ignored my remark. I repeated my comment, and he said, "Yes, I heard you the first time". He has a hearing aid, but refuses to wear it about the house, so I am usually left guessing as to whether he has not heard me, or has chosen to ignore me. :thumbdown:


I have been known to respond to a question regarding what I said or what I'm doing by simply telling Dh that if he would bother to wear the hearing aids, he would have heard me the first timeI told him. And then not repeat what I didn't bother to tell him in the first place because he couldn't be bothered to wear them so that he could hear me. lolol

That happens a few times and he goes back to wearing them around the house again.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

Loved the snow picture Patches...and your deck.

Just found this on facebook. This site has instructional videos and the one that really caught my eye was how to hand roll a center pull yarn ball. Really easy and efficient for when I get skeins or have left overs. (Use my swift and ball winder for hanks). Check it out. To find the one about hand rolling the yarn ball you will need to scroll down; there are several really good short videos for knitting though.

http://knitnpurl.biz/our-classes/instructional-videos.html


----------



## woollyhat

Kathleendoris said:


> I'll bet you had something similar. We certainly did up here. In fact I commented upon it to my husband, who completely ignored my remark. I repeated my comment, and he said, "Yes, I heard you the first time". He has a hearing aid, but refuses to wear it about the house, so I am usually left guessing as to whether he has not heard me, or has chosen to ignore me. :thumbdown:


when I actually went out it was dark and murkey , daft me


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> That looks like wet snow. Love your deck.


Not really, it's light, I can sweep it off the deck.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Afraid that wouldn't work here...DH would just get in a huff and be snippy ugly....Not worth the stress it would cause. Shoot even if I talk louder he sometimes gets that way...LOL. His loss...funny I had just a little bit of hearing problems awhile back and immediately sought out a non-prescription aide. Can not understand the reluctance to help yourself by using them. True they do make the sounds different a bit but I'd rather be able to hear!!!


jheiens said:


> I have been known to respond to a question regarding what I said or what I'm doing by simply telling Dh that if he would bother to wear the hearing aids, he would have heard me the first timeI told him. And then not repeat what I didn't bother to tell him in the first place because he couldn't be bothered to wear them so that he could hear me. lolol
> 
> That happens a few times and he goes back to wearing them around the house again.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

By the way...haven't double posted in awhile....change from right handed setting to left handed pad setting an it is helping...at least when I remember which button to click...LOL
Have to re-train myself....LOL And yes, I am right handed...it's the l pad on the computer that's sticking....


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> That girl knows every little thing she has and when she got it. Finally she has decide to get rid of some of it. I am hoping Ashlei will get lots of nice cloths. Right now they all borrow mine.


 :shock: That makes it even harder to get rid of when you remember everything about it. 
Yes, getting them all out of your closet would probably be nice. lol Are they good about putting things back in your closet or do you have to go looking?


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm outta here for awhile...getting hungry and it is mid afternoon and I haven't had lunch yet...hmmmmmmm....cheesecake for lunch???? a definite possibility...only turn 61 once! ROFL. Also going to knit some. HUGS!


----------



## Poledra65

Patches39 said:


> Not really, it's light, I can sweep it off the deck.


 :thumbup: I like that kind.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Loved the snow picture Patches...and your deck.
> 
> Just found this on facebook. This site has instructional videos and the one that really caught my eye was how to hand roll a center pull yarn ball. Really easy and efficient for when I get skeins or have left overs. (Use my swift and ball winder for hanks). Check it out. To find the one about hand rolling the yarn ball you will need to scroll down; there are several really good short videos for knitting though.
> 
> http://knitnpurl.biz/our-classes/instructional-videos.html


Like that, have it saved for future reference. :thumbup: 
Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm outta here for awhile...getting hungry and it is mid afternoon and I haven't had lunch yet...hmmmmmmm....cheesecake for lunch???? a definite possibility...only turn 61 once! ROFL. Also going to knit some. HUGS!


It's your party, you can eat whatever you want. :-D 
Hugs.


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> Just got home, started to snow at 10:00am, and still snowing, driving is not good, but home now so it's pretty nice. :-D
> Look this is what it looks like here out back


Looks like yo have more snow than I do,ours has melted a bit. They keep saying we will get more. If you have to go back out in it be very careful.


----------



## iamsam

gwenie - is it your birthday - ooooh - wishing all good things - hope you can blow out ALL you candles.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> Happy Birthday to dear Gwenniepooh... Sunday. Have a great day.


----------



## iamsam

one of the joy of having teenagers around is the ringing phone at all hours.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, it is currently a lovely -7.2c/ 19f at 05:07. The sun should rise about 07:22 from what my weather channel says
> 
> The house is quiet now, except for the phone that keeps ringing every half hour all night. :?
> 
> Today's coffee/tea
> 
> Gentle healing Hugs and energy on it's way to those in need.


----------



## woollyhat

Happy Birthday Gwen. 

Cheesecake is a must, enjoy


----------



## Pup lover

AZ Sticks said:


> well I am up to page 38... and until Alan get my backup keyboard in line I am using his computer... I am just not used to the standard keyboard and I feel like I have 10 thumbs!!! My ergo one has been so great - you can't even read half the letters anymore!!! I will use a slightly different one for a while and see if I can get used to it...if not then I will be on a quest for an obsolete Microsoft keyboard!!! We didn't get any snow last night.... and we will have lows in the teens for the next 2 nights. I need to make a trip to the market today- tomorrow is going to stay in the low 30's so it will be a stay at home day!! Well I am off to start another load of laundry - I will be back later- luv-AZ


If its the curved one that still make it I have one at work just replaced this year cause my boss couldnt read the letters while I was gone lol


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Loved the snow picture Patches...and your deck.
> 
> Just found this on facebook. This site has instructional videos and the one that really caught my eye was how to hand roll a center pull yarn ball. Really easy and efficient for when I get skeins or have left overs. (Use my swift and ball winder for hanks). Check it out. To find the one about hand rolling the yarn ball you will need to scroll down; there are several really good short videos for knitting though.
> 
> http://knitnpurl.biz/our-classes/instructional-videos.html


Well that is pretty neat I have a bunch of yarn that needs winding, may just have to wind some when I am bored :-D


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> one of the joy of having teenagers around is the ringing phone at all hours.
> 
> sam


No this is not a teenager, It is Sara-Mae. I can just take a teenagers phone, they might be upset for a bit but get over it pretty quickly.


----------



## iamsam

gwen - when you are done making your pumpkin soup you could make this for desert --- sam is it not odd - no pumpkin in the recipe? oh I see - pumpkin pudding - wonder if you could substitute real pumpkin puree?

Easy Pumpkin Caramel Poke Cake

Pumpkin Caramel Poke Cake 
{mommyskitchen.net}

1 - 18 0z spice cake mix + (oil, water and eggs according to box directions)
1 - cup sweetened condensed milk
1 - cup Marzetti Old Fashioned Caramel Dip, Light or Fat Free Caramel Dip

Whipped Frosting:
1 - 3.4 oz package jell-o pumpkin spice instant pudding mix
1 - cup milk
1/4 - cup confectioners sugar 
1 - 8 oz tub whipped topping (cool whip)

Garnish: 
10 -15 gingersnap cookies or 1 cup graham crackers, coarsely crushed 
additional caramel dip

Preheat oven to 350F. Prepare cake according to package directions for a 9x13 cake. Bake until a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean.

While the cake is still warm poke holes 1 - inch apart all over the cake using a wooden spoon handle or a straw. If a lot of cake comes out on the handle, wipe with a paper towel and continue poking the holes. You want the holes all over the cake.

In a medium bowl, stir together the sweetened condensed milk and the caramel dip. Pour the caramel mixture over the cake, making sure to fill the holes. It's OK if the mixture puddles on the sides.

Place cake in refrigerator and let cool for one hour. Once cake is cooled, spread the whipped topping frosting evenly over the top of the cake.

To make the frosting in a large bowl add the dry pudding mix, confectioners sugar and milk. Using an electric mixer blend until the mixture starts to thicken. Fold in the whipped topping.

Sprinkle frosted cake with crushed ginger snaps or graham cracker crumbs. Garnish with additional caramel topping. Serve cold and refrigerate any leftovers.

Cook's Note: To make the caramel dip easier to drizzle first, place the caramel dip in a microwave safe dish and heat on the defrost setting for 20 - 30 seconds. Using a spoon drizzle caramel on frosted cake. 1/2 cup of pumpkin puree can also be added to the cake batter before baking, but that's optional.

http://www.mommyskitchen.net/2013/11/easy-pumpkin-caramel-poke-cake.html


----------



## gagesmom

Just after 4pm here and I am home thankfully. In my jammies and just caught up on the ktp.

Glad you are enjoying your birthday.

Love the snow picture Patches.

Julie love the guernsey pattern you are working on :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Wrote down a few addresses of houses for sale on the way home. Going to give them to our agent this week coming up. 

Gave my first dishcloth angel to my friend at work today, she loved it. 

I have to tell you that I ordered a couple of boxes of Christmas cards from Gage's fundraising for school. Was so excited when they arrived I got one of the boxes opened and started to write out a card. Somehow I ended up ordering 3 boxes of cards that are all written in French. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## gagesmom

thewren said:


> gwen - when you are done making your pumpkin soup you could make this for desert --- sam is it not odd - no pumpkin in the recipe?
> 
> Easy Pumpkin Caramel Poke Cake
> 
> Pumpkin Caramel Poke Cake
> {mommyskitchen.net}
> 
> 1 - 18 0z spice cake mix + (oil, water and eggs according to box directions)
> 1 - cup sweetened condensed milk
> 1 - cup Marzetti Old Fashioned Caramel Dip, Light or Fat Free Caramel Dip
> 
> Whipped Frosting:
> 1 - 3.4 oz package jell-o pumpkin spice instant pudding mix
> 1 - cup milk
> 1/4 - cup confectioners sugar
> 1 - 8 oz tub whipped topping (cool whip)
> 
> Garnish:
> 10 -15 gingersnap cookies or 1 cup graham crackers, coarsely crushed
> additional caramel dip
> 
> Preheat oven to 350F. Prepare cake according to package directions for a 9x13 cake. Bake until a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean.
> 
> While the cake is still warm poke holes 1 - inch apart all over the cake using a wooden spoon handle or a straw. If a lot of cake comes out on the handle, wipe with a paper towel and continue poking the holes. You want the holes all over the cake.
> 
> In a medium bowl, stir together the sweetened condensed milk and the caramel dip. Pour the caramel mixture over the cake, making sure to fill the holes. It's OK if the mixture puddles on the sides.
> 
> Place cake in refrigerator and let cool for one hour. Once cake is cooled, spread the whipped topping frosting evenly over the top of the cake.
> 
> To make the frosting in a large bowl add the dry pudding mix, confectioners sugar and milk. Using an electric mixer blend until the mixture starts to thicken. Fold in the whipped topping.
> 
> Sprinkle frosted cake with crushed ginger snaps or graham cracker crumbs. Garnish with additional caramel topping. Serve cold and refrigerate any leftovers.
> 
> Cook's Note: To make the caramel dip easier to drizzle first, place the caramel dip in a microwave safe dish and heat on the defrost setting for 20 - 30 seconds. Using a spoon drizzle caramel on frosted cake. 1/2 cup of pumpkin puree can also be added to the cake batter before baking, but that's optional.
> 
> http://www.mommyskitchen.net/2013/11/easy-pumpkin-caramel-poke-cake.html


Oh Sam I probably just gained 10 pounds from reading your recipe. No fair. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Just after 4pm here and I am home thankfully. In my jammies and just caught up on the ktp.
> 
> Glad you are enjoying your birthday.
> 
> Love the snow picture Patches.
> 
> Julie love the guernsey pattern you are working on :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Wrote down a few addresses of houses for sale on the way home. Going to give them to our agent this week coming up.
> 
> Gave my first dishcloth angel to my friend at work today, she loved it.
> 
> I have to tell you that I ordered a couple of boxes of Christmas cards from Gage's fundraising for school. Was so excited when they arrived I got one of the boxes opened and started to write out a card. Somehow I ended up ordering 3 boxes of cards that are all written in French. :shock: :shock: :shock:


:shock: :XD: :XD: Too funny, that's something I would manage to somehow do. 
So glad your friend loved her Angel, know they will all be well loved, they are so pretty.


----------



## gagesmom

I was so embarassed about the cards but I figure that everyone will remember the year I gave them French Christmas cards. lol.
She was really touched by it and said that she was going to put it on the tree. Too pretty to scrub dishes with she said.


Poledra65 said:


> :shock: :XD: :XD: Too funny, that's something I would manage to somehow do.
> So glad your friend loved her Angel, know they will all be well loved, they are so pretty.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> :shock: That makes it even harder to get rid of when you remember everything about it.
> Yes, getting them all out of your closet would probably be nice. lol Are they good about putting things back in your closet or do you have to go looking?


hahaha I have to go hunting the stuff down unless I make them change the minute they walk in the door. Which is like pulling eye teeth at times.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> I was so embarassed about the cards but I figure that everyone will remember the year I gave them French Christmas cards. lol.
> She was really touched by it and said that she was going to put it on the tree. Too pretty to scrub dishes with she said.


LOL!! Yes, they will,  And it's the thought anyway, not the language it's in right? 
I think they'd be pretty tree ornaments.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> hahaha I have to go hunting the stuff down unless I make them change the minute they walk in the door. Which is like pulling eye teeth at times.


I had a feeling that you were going to say that. Did you ever find your sewing machine peddle?


----------



## iamsam

definitely a come to jesus talk is in order - want me to come and give her the word?

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Oh yes she could but doesn't, it wouldn't be so bad if she would just turn it down. She answers the texts too, then complains she didn't get any sleep. :shock: :!:


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Just after 4pm here and I am home thankfully. In my jammies and just caught up on the ktp.
> 
> Glad you are enjoying your birthday.
> 
> Love the snow picture Patches.
> 
> Julie love the guernsey pattern you are working on :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Wrote down a few addresses of houses for sale on the way home. Going to give them to our agent this week coming up.
> 
> Gave my first dishcloth angel to my friend at work today, she loved it.
> 
> I have to tell you that I ordered a couple of boxes of Christmas cards from Gage's fundraising for school. Was so excited when they arrived I got one of the boxes opened and started to write out a card. Somehow I ended up ordering 3 boxes of cards that are all written in French. :shock: :shock: :shock:


Thanks, Melody!


----------



## gagesmom

It is really lovely. I like it a lot.


Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Melody!


----------



## gagesmom

Seeing as I was gone to work today I am going to go for now and spend some time with Greg and Gage. Back later on.


----------



## Aran

Love the Christmas videos. I looked at the other videos on the website of the one with the Air Force Flash Mob, and loved the Star Trek: Next Generation doing "Make it So" & the Domino Christmas. Those domino enthusiasts blow me away with the things they come up with.

Hugs to Pup Lover & her family.

Spreadshirt is a great website that allows you to make your own shirts, hats, buttons, & lots of other things. I've had them make two tee shirts for me which say "I come out so it's easier for you to come out, too" & "PROUD to be a transguy." I just had another shirt made which says, "I'm attracted to men, women, and everyone in between." I also had buttons made that says "MOBILE LGBT SAFE SPACE".


----------



## iamsam

a fine looking young man.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey.
> 
> Didn't make it here this morning as by the time I persuaded GS that it was a good idea to have a shower even though he had already had one this week and then debating whether he would make a good window cleaner, but them figuring out he would be better as a lawyer as he loves to argue and being a lawyer he could get paid for it and then getting to get some clothes on, well it was nearly lunchtime! Anyway his Dad has collected him and I have finished putting the decorations up and am now going to sit and knit this afternoon while Mr P watches the finals of the snooker.
> 
> Needless to say I have not done catch up but will leave you with Sunday photos while I do so.....


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> I had a feeling that you were going to say that. Did you ever find your sewing machine peddle?


Sewing machine peddle oh man is that why it won't work?? :roll: :roll: I am going to take everything out of the craft room this coming week and if I don't find it I'll have to make trip to town and buy a new one. The old one will be sure to show up if I do that, happens every time.


----------



## iamsam

bonnie - where did you find the bootie pattern?

sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley, your decorations look great. Love yoir quilted table center.
> 
> Purplefi, more great photos, thanks for sharing
> 
> Sugarsugar, your bootie is cute & lie Sam said it will fit in no time. I have that pattern bookmarked but have not got around to trying it yet.
> 
> Lurker, your sweater is coming along great, I'll bet It will be beautiful when done. I am not familiar with " gurnsey", is it something like aran?


----------



## iamsam

that is a lot of death to grieve - healing energy coming your way.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Julie your knitting is coming along beautifully!
> 
> We found out yesterday a classmate of mine died of a heart attack, we are friends with his family, DH has been for years. He was 49 and lived alone and apparently was a few days before he was found unfortunately. One of my cousins, 3rd I think, he was early 60s I believe, passed Friday, he has had cancer, two or three different types and by the time it was found, was in various organs etc and nothing they could do.
> 
> We have light snow falling!!! Finally! Now if it would just get heavier and bigger flakes! I dont plan on much today, laundry, knitting and a movie with DH. Drinking my favorite hot tea, White Christmas its white tea with peppermint and ginger root. I drink PG Tips every morning for breakfast then switch to this. May have some olbas tea later for my head.
> 
> Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## NanaCaren

This seems like it would be great, wish I had of seen it before I frosted my cakes. Now I have to make more cakes just to try this out, OH or cookies would be great with this as well. 

THIS IS A GREAT BASIC FROSTING. GOOD WITH ANYTHING......AND SO EASY Homemade frosting 1 box cream cheese 1stick butter 1tblspoon vanilla With mixer mix well Add 1lb bag powder sugarmix well Then by hand fold in 1tub cool whip. Awesome!


----------



## iamsam

great minds .......

sam

note - in reference to the angel with you know what stuck you know where.



gottastch said:


> I was thinking exactly the same thing, Sam - LOLOLOL!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

woollyhat said:


> you take beautiful photos, I must have a look outside, I live in Basingstoke , not too far away from you
> tina


Hi Tina, Didn't realize you were only just half an hour away. I've heard there is a very good knittng shop, Pack Lane Wool, Kepmshot, near Basingstoke. Do you know of it?


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Sewing machine peddle oh man is that why it won't work?? :roll: :roll: I am going to take everything out of the craft room this coming week and if I don't find it I'll have to make trip to town and buy a new one. The old one will be sure to show up if I do that, happens every time.


And when it does show up you can always return the new one, I'd probably keep it though, an extra never hurts.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> This seems like it would be great, wish I had of seen it before I frosted my cakes. Now I have to make more cakes just to try this out, OH or cookies would be great with this as well.
> 
> THIS IS A GREAT BASIC FROSTING. GOOD WITH ANYTHING......AND SO EASY Homemade frosting 1 box cream cheese 1stick butter 1tblspoon vanilla With mixer mix well Add 1lb bag powder sugarmix well Then by hand fold in 1tub cool whip. Awesome!


ooh, saved that one. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

thank you chris - that was way cool --- sam



ChrisEl said:


> Have been busy with many projects since I last posted some time ago. But wanted to share this lovely bit of Christmas joy:
> 
> http://videos.komando.com/watch/4592/kims-christmas-music-usaf-band-christmas-flash-mob
> 
> I cant always keep up with the KTP but I enjoy dropping in when I can. Happy holidays to all and special healing thoughts to those suffering sadness or pain.


----------



## iamsam

thank you for the kind words myfanwy --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Hope you do manage to read Sam's writings at least- he gives us such a wealth of ideas! Good to see you back!


----------



## iamsam

no doubt it would be done beautifully --- sam



gottastch said:


> OH MY!!!!!! Someday I will get brave enough to try something like that


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> thank you for the kind words myfanwy --- sam


 :thumbup: I only speak the truth!


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> a fine looking young man.
> 
> sam


Hi Sam and thank you, told him what you said about the drunk angel, he thinks you are very funny :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris

gagesmom said:


> Just after 4pm here and I am home thankfully. In my jammies and just caught up on the ktp.
> 
> Glad you are enjoying your birthday.
> 
> Love the snow picture Patches.
> 
> Julie love the guernsey pattern you are working on :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Wrote down a few addresses of houses for sale on the way home. Going to give them to our agent this week coming up.
> 
> Gave my first dishcloth angel to my friend at work today, she loved it.
> 
> I have to tell you that I ordered a couple of boxes of Christmas cards from Gage's fundraising for school. Was so excited when they arrived I got one of the boxes opened and started to write out a card. Somehow I ended up ordering 3 boxes of cards that are all written in French. :shock: :shock: :shock:


I wonder if it really was your mistake? A few years ago, I bought a children's picture book from a similar fundraising sale, and when we opened it, the text (but not the cover) was all in Spanish. I suppose in Canada, it might not be unusual for cards to be sold with French greetings, but on the other hand if it wasn't obvious, maybe you could exchange them.


----------



## dollyclaire

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Gwen! I hope you are having a lovely day.


Happy birthday Gwen hope you have a lovely day too


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> ooh, saved that one. :thumbup:


Me too I am making some cookies tonight and frosting them tomorrow.  Sara is picking up some cool whip for me while she is out.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Me too I am making some cookies tonight and frosting them tomorrow.  Sara is picking up some cool whip for me while she is out.


 :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

gagesmom said:


> I have to tell you that I ordered a couple of boxes of Christmas cards from Gage's fundraising for school. Was so excited when they arrived I got one of the boxes opened and started to write out a card. Somehow I ended up ordering 3 boxes of cards that are all written in French. :shock: :shock: :shock:


People will just think you are so international! Joyeux Noël! 
:lol:


----------



## Poledra65

I'm going to go take a nap, the dog is looking at me like he's asking if I'm ready to go to sleep. lol


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I'm going to go take a nap, the dog is looking at me like he's asking if I'm ready to go to sleep. lol


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591
Darowil said:


> That was me in the photo.
> For those of you who remember the Sydney bushfires earlier this summer they were not all that far from this area.
> 
> Won't be here much again today- going to the cricket again. Australia have 4 wickets to take, England no chance of winning. So admission is free as could be over in 1/2 hour but England could hold on. BUT it is wet, too wet to play I would say which will only help England if we can't play. So we are hoping that the forecast which shows dry weather for the middle of the day is correct- and that we can get the wickets. Otherwise we will draw a match we should have won. But England did fight well yesterday. Hour and a half until the cricket due to start so that it might be OK by then.


----------



## ptofValerie

Angora1 said:


> Last night at 1:30 am two of the professors from the school DH teaches at were in a head on collision. Wrong way driver on the highway and he hit them head on and then they were hit again by a pick-up when spinning. They were a husband and wife team and she is a pianist from Moscow and has traveled all over the world accompanying her husband, a violinist, since 1967. She was driving and was pronounced dead at the scene. He is in the hospital with a broken arm and other injuries, but minor considering the severity of the accident. DH knew them to say hello but not close friends, however there is a heaviness at our home today ever since we heard of this earlier today. Everyone is quite angry at the wrong way driver but I think they should put up a red light at the exits facing cars that would try to enter. Right now there are signs that say "Wrong Way" that look like they are for you when you are actually driving the correct way, so one gets used to seeing the wrong way signs and knowing they aren't for you but for the other lane. There are confusing entrances with exit and entrance side by side and late at night hard to distinguish. We were just over where this accident occurred with the grandchildren last week and I remember thinking how confusing it was when we got on the highway (in the daytime) and the wrong way signs seemingly glaring at us, yet not. This is the 2nd wrong way driver on this highway in a month with fatalities. Many more over the years and last year a young mother after a night of work was killed by getting on the wrong way. So sad and such a loss to the community of students and colleagues at the school.


so very sorry to hear this news, angora. All are in my prayers, as are you and your family.


----------



## ptofValerie

martina said:


> Pammie , nice to see you back hope the weather improves for you.
> Aran , living near Dartmoor we have to be careful of the ponies and sheep grazing there when driving in that area. For some reason the sheep seem to like the grass that is nearest to the road. Further up there are notices to beware of the deer. Towards Exeter there are some little deer in a country estate. They are very shy and you only get a glimpse of them sometimes when going past on the train. I will have to look up their name. You were lucky that it was only a headlight that was damaged. It was an adventurous trip for you, and very kind to give all that you did. Seems a bit unfair that it ended that way. Many years ago a ward sister at a hospital I worked in went to care for some very ill people on a pilgrimage to Lourdes. The return flight had to be diverted to an airforce base due to landing gear problems. When several people on the plane began to pray she said that all she could think was how "good" she had been all week, and that it wasn't fair! Needless to say all was well, and she said that she felt very ungrateful when she thought about it!


could the little deer be muntjac, martina. I remember seeing them in the Cambridge fens. they aren't native.


----------



## ptofValerie

KateB said:


> Nice to have you back, Pammie!


so pleased to hear from you, pammie. you have been missed. also good to hear from aran as you too are close to our hearts.


----------



## ptofValerie

Grannypeg said:


> Happy, Happy Birthday Gwen. Wishing you a very special day.
> Sit back and knit to your heart's content.
> 
> Hugs,
> Peggy


lots of love to our very own gwennie on her special day.


----------



## PurpleFi

ptofValerie said:


> could the little deer be muntjac, martina. I remember seeing them in the Cambridge fens. they aren't native.


We have munjac deer around our way. Tiny little things, I thing originall from China.


----------



## ptofValerie

PurpleFi said:


> We have munjac deer around our way. Tiny little things, I thing originall from China.


good night purple. i'd better go to bed.


----------



## PurpleFi

ptofValerie said:


> good night purple. i'd better go to bed.


Good night Valerie, I'm off to bed now as I have the WI knittng gtoup here tomorrow morning. Sleep well


----------



## NanaCaren

ptofValerie said:


> good night purple. i'd better go to bed.


Goodnight Valerie, sleep well and pleasant dreams.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good night Valerie, I'm off to bed now as I have the WI knittng gtoup here tomorrow morning. Sleep well


night night Purple sweet dreams, get lost of rest for tomorrow. 
hugs


----------



## iamsam

those are wonderful Kathy - good job.

sam



gottastch said:


> I downloaded a pattern from Etsy yesterday called Crocheted Shark Slipper Sock. I figured it was a good deal because I got three patterns (infant, child, adult). It is crocheted in one long strip, folded over each other and stitched together and fins/eyes sewn on at the end. I couldn't rest until I made one to see how it all went. All the instructions are in the adult version. I want to make the infant version for dear great nephew, for fun  I have a narrow foot so I will make a notation to take a stitch or two off the bottom and top to make it more snug for me. I may also take just a couple rows off the "head" of the shark because it does come up pretty far on my leg. I was reminded of the Jaws movie when the famous line was said, "I think I'm gonna need a bigger boat." I was trying to be clever (which doesn't happen often) and posted on Facebook, "I think I'm gonna need a bigger leg" - LOL!


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> night night Purple sweet dreams, get lost of rest for tomorrow.
> hugs


Night Caren, enjoy the rest of your day xx


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> That was me in the photo.
> For those of you who remember the Sydney bushfires earlier this summer they were not all that far from this area.
> 
> Won't be here much again today- going to the cricket again. Australia have 4 wickets to take, England no chance of winning. So admission is free as could be over in 1/2 hour but England could hold on. BUT it is wet, too wet to play I would say which will only help England if we can't play. So we are hoping that the forecast which shows dry weather for the middle of the day is correct- and that we can get the wickets. Otherwise we will draw a match we should have won. But England did fight well yesterday. Hour and a half until the cricket due to start so that it might be OK by then.


Oh no England is doing that poorly,no wonder my friend is so sad. hmmmm :-(


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Night Caren, enjoy the rest of your day xx


Thanks, I am relaxing now with my feet up. Sara-Mae grilled pork chops and made mashed potatoes, I made some apple sauce. Kids will be in bed in an hour time for a glass of wine  or two


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks, I am relaxing now with my feet up. Sara-Mae grilled pork chops and made mashed potatoes, I made some apple sauce. Kids will be in bed in an hour time for a glass of wine  or two


Enjoy your wine, night night xxx


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Enjoy your wine, night night xxx


I am it is a chocolate wine first time I've tried it, not too bad. A bit sweet but ok. night night


----------



## iamsam

those are good additions but I think we were trying to spice up the spinach balls I gave the recipe for - they were pretty bland.

sam



machriste said:


> Happy Birthday, Gwennie, wishing you tons of good things in the year to come.
> 
> Loved the Emily tree, Shirley. What a lovely remembrance.
> 
> Someone asked about spicing up potato soup? Two thoughts:
> 
> * Add as much hot sauce (Asian Siracha is good; it has garlic in it) to your bowl as you like
> 
> * Serve with small bowls of baked potato toppings (crisp, crumbled bacon, grated cheese--I like Swiss--finely sliced scallions,) and people can choose what they want.


----------



## pacer

Designer1234 said:


> I know that Miriam would be honored to have you share the Emma's tree pattern - she is a wonderful woman and it has given her so much to share the tree with others.
> 
> Since I made our tree -- it is our main 'decoration' in our condo for Christmas as we don't decorate as much as we used to now that we go to our son's and have fewer friends to share it with. I feel good everytime I look at it.
> 
> It warms my heart when I see your mittens and also Purple's little purse, as they both represent kindness and friendship as do all the other decorations I received in memory of Rob and support for me. I hope you read my addition to the pattern, thanks to Bonnie- (addiing the squares to heatn bond - * I will make up a download with a complete pattern and will happily post it here if people want to copy it -* I will let Miriam know that my knitting Tea Party friends know about her pattern and are passing it on to others who grieve for their children. It gives me shivers when I realize how little it takes to give comfort to others who never cease hurting in places in their heart because of the loss of their child, no matter what age they were, or what the circumstances.
> 
> Yes-- it is nice to know that people are better able to deal with this bitter weather and I know each of our knitted and crochet projects are making others are warmer in our bitter winter.


I would love a complete pattern to download. Very happy to know that we can bring such good feelings and memories with the little decorations. I taught a mitten class today and the lady was able to take a mitten home as she had it ready to start the thumb increases before she arrived. She was so happy and could not wait to show her DH who is so supportive of her learning to knit. She is such a sweetheart.


----------



## iamsam

I was watching them play in the snow - was surprised they did as well as they did. would not have wanted to be outside in the stands watching this.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> DH is having way too much fun watching Philadelphia and Detroit play football in the snow. :roll:
> It's more fun watching DH watch. lolol
> DH just said forget the touchdown dance, he'd make snow angles after touchdowns, or make a snowman. :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pammie1234

Just came in from cleaning off my windshield in case we have school tomorrow. It is still cold, but above freezing. I wish we could at least have a 2 hour delay. Some districts are already posting that.


----------



## iamsam

I bet if you don't call him for dinner a couple of times he may start listening and answering when you speak.

sam



Kathleendoris said:


> I'll bet you had something similar. We certainly did up here. In fact I commented upon it to my husband, who completely ignored my remark. I repeated my comment, and he said, "Yes, I heard you the first time". He has a hearing aid, but refuses to wear it about the house, so I am usually left guessing as to whether he has not heard me, or has chosen to ignore me. :thumbdown:


----------



## iamsam

that is a lot of snow.

are those row houses behind you?

sam



Patches39 said:


> Just got home, started to snow at 10:00am, and still snowing, driving is not good, but home now so it's pretty nice. :-D
> Look this is what it looks like here out back


----------



## NanaCaren

pammie1234 said:


> Just came in from cleaning off my windshield in case we have school tomorrow. It is still cold, but above freezing. I wish we could at least have a 2 hour delay. Some districts are already posting that.


After ice like that I think delays should be the norm, the are here most of the time and we are sued to the cold.


----------



## iamsam

must learn how to do that. thanks gwen - also noticed they had a video on long tale cast on which I always forget.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Loved the snow picture Patches...and your deck.
> 
> Just found this on facebook. This site has instructional videos and the one that really caught my eye was how to hand roll a center pull yarn ball. Really easy and efficient for when I get skeins or have left overs. (Use my swift and ball winder for hanks). Check it out. To find the one about hand rolling the yarn ball you will need to scroll down; there are several really good short videos for knitting though.
> 
> http://knitnpurl.biz/our-classes/instructional-videos.html


----------



## pacer

NanaCaren said:


> Well that is pretty neat I have a bunch of yarn that needs winding, may just have to wind some when I am bored :-D


I am thinking that they may never get wound. Could you possibly ever have time to be bored? I think the grands will find something to keep you busy if you are not finding ways to keep them busy.


----------



## iamsam

that is rich melody - pretend you meant to do it and they will never know the difference.

sam



gagesmom said:


> Just after 4pm here and I am home thankfully. In my jammies and just caught up on the ktp.
> 
> Glad you are enjoying your birthday.
> 
> Love the snow picture Patches.
> 
> Julie love the guernsey pattern you are working on :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Wrote down a few addresses of houses for sale on the way home. Going to give them to our agent this week coming up.
> 
> Gave my first dishcloth angel to my friend at work today, she loved it.
> 
> I have to tell you that I ordered a couple of boxes of Christmas cards from Gage's fundraising for school. Was so excited when they arrived I got one of the boxes opened and started to write out a card. Somehow I ended up ordering 3 boxes of cards that are all written in French. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## pacer

gagesmom said:


> Just after 4pm here and I am home thankfully. In my jammies and just caught up on the ktp.
> 
> Glad you are enjoying your birthday.
> 
> Love the snow picture Patches.
> 
> Julie love the guernsey pattern you are working on :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Wrote down a few addresses of houses for sale on the way home. Going to give them to our agent this week coming up.
> 
> Gave my first dishcloth angel to my friend at work today, she loved it.
> 
> I have to tell you that I ordered a couple of boxes of Christmas cards from Gage's fundraising for school. Was so excited when they arrived I got one of the boxes opened and started to write out a card. Somehow I ended up ordering 3 boxes of cards that are all written in French. :shock: :shock: :shock:


Too cool. My DS#1 studied French since Kindergarten on up through college. He had customers recently and one could only speak French so her daughter was her interpreter. My son instead spoke French to her so that she could be more independent and do for herself. I thought that was really neat that he did that for the customer and then went right back to his English for the next customer as if that was all normal.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Happy Happy Happy Birthday Gwen!!!!!


----------



## iamsam

I have my moments --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam and thank you, told him what you said about the drunk angel, he thinks you are very funny :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

how goes the arm Valerie? don't you see the doctor tomorrow? or am I a few days behind?

sam



ptofValerie said:


> good night purple. i'd better go to bed.


----------



## iamsam

what does your son do?

sam



pacer said:


> Too cool. My DS#1 studied French since Kindergarten on up through college. He had customers recently and one could only speak French so her daughter was her interpreter. My son instead spoke French to her so that she could be more independent and do for herself. I thought that was really neat that he did that for the customer and then went right back to his English for the next customer as if that was all normal.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> must learn how to do that. thanks gwen - also noticed they had a video on long tale cast on which I always forget.
> 
> sam


I know that is an awesome video sure beats the way I have been rolling them.


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I only speak the truth!


She is right there Sam.


----------



## nittergma

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm outta here for awhile...getting hungry and it is mid afternoon and I haven't had lunch yet...hmmmmmmm....cheesecake for lunch???? a definite possibility...only turn 61 once! ROFL. Also going to knit some. HUGS!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

pacer said:


> I am thinking that they may never get wound. Could you possibly ever have time to be bored? I think the grands will find something to keep you busy if you are not finding ways to keep them busy.


I can roll them into balls while reading KTP and watching the telly in between. I have a bit of time while they are at school. I only have about 30 to wind. Believe it or not I do get bored once in a while.


----------



## Spider

Happy birthday Gwen , hope you enjoyed the day and got lots of attention.
Angora, the accident is awful.
Love the shark slippers, great work as usual.
Love the pictures of the grandkids. 
Hugs to all.


----------



## NanaCaren

pacer said:


> Too cool. My DS#1 studied French since Kindergarten on up through college. He had customers recently and one could only speak French so her daughter was her interpreter. My son instead spoke French to her so that she could be more independent and do for herself. I thought that was really neat that he did that for the customer and then went right back to his English for the next customer as if that was all normal.


That is very neat, I could never do it not that easily. In do know a young lad that does that with several languages at one time.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh this is making me wish I was a much better knitter!!! And I love the color.... I am seeing a dark grey....


Lurker 2 said:


> It finds me up extremely early- even Ringo has not followed me- but like you- I will go and lie down again.
> A preview of the guernsey- have been battling a bit- but it is coming right.


----------



## AZ Sticks

purl2diva said:


> Happy birthday, Gwennie. I hope your day is special and that the coming year brings happiness and good health to you and yours.
> 
> Couldn't resist the double posting in honor of you!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Looks like yo have more snow than I do,ours has melted a bit. They keep saying we will get more. If you have to go back out in it be very careful.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234

Happy Birthday, Gwen!


----------



## pacer

thewren said:


> what does your son do?
> 
> sam


He is a cashier.


----------



## pacer

NanaCaren said:


> That is very neat, I could never do it not that easily. In do know a young lad that does that with several languages at one time.


When he was in 5th grade we went to Epcot and ate at the French restaurant so he ordered everyone's food speaking french the whole time. He did an awesome job, never breaking into English the whole time. We all got what we wanted too.


----------



## pacer

NanaCaren said:


> I can roll them into balls while reading KTP and watching the telly in between. I have a bit of time while they are at school. I only have about 30 to wind. Believe it or not I do get bored once in a while.


I can't remember when the last time I was bored. Have fun winding balls. You should post some of your newly wound balls so we can see how the method turns out.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Now that present is right up my alley! Very nice looking and very thoughtful.You are out and you know as well as I do that it takes a while for help to show up. Much better safe than sorry - luv-AZ


Gweniepooh said:


> Was in the middle of writing a post and got a call so I'll try again...
> THANK YOU all for the marvelous birthday wishes! I found myself sitting here grinning from ear-to-ear. They warmed my heart! I truly loved all the wishes, pictures and wish I could really sample all the goodies posted today. I must share with you the most unusual...weird...quirky....well, not quite sure what to say...gift my DH gave me. A gun. Yes, you read correctly; he gave me a 22 caliber revolver. He said that since lately I've had drunks show up on our porch and in the paper there was an article about a group involved with home invasions during the daytime lately in our town he wanted me to feel safer. (I didn't bother saying I felt pretty safe just with the dogs and keeping the doors locked) Anyway, not at ALL what I expected and made me feel very cherished that he was concerned about my safety since I am home alone quite a bit. Now I am not a gun enthusiast though I did learn about handling firearms growing up since dad was a deputy sheriff and used to go occasionally to the firing line and practice so not totally off beat a gift but caught me completely by surprise.
> 
> I finished my DB's socks for Christmas last night...boy are they huge but then in DK weight socks always look huge to me. LOL
> Now will start on a pair for SIL and try to get them in the mail by the end of the week.
> 
> Again, thank you all so much for the birthday wishes. Here a {{{HUGE GROUP HUG}}} for everyone in return. Wish I could share the sampler tray of cheesecake with you all that oldest DD brought me yesterday. (I'll think of you guys with each bite...wicked aren't I...ROFL)


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> that is a lot of snow.
> 
> are those row houses behind you?
> 
> sam


Yes, my house is Simi-attached. :-D


----------



## NanaCaren

pacer said:


> When he was in 5th grade we went to Epcot and ate at the French restaurant so he ordered everyone's food speaking french the whole time. He did an awesome job, never breaking into English the whole time. We all got what we wanted too.


That is awesome, it is nice when one so young can do that.


----------



## jheiens

Speaking of our special DSs and DGSs, please allow me to share a story on Tim.

At breakfast before church this morning, he was sitting with his mom and Ben (new SIL) seeming to be signing quickly with his hands. Mom said that she didn't understand a word he'd signed and he replied that was because he was signing in Spanish (which she has never studied)!!! Susan promptly cracked up laughing.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Designer1234

Here is a recipe for Quebec pot pie which has been posted on the main forum.

Thought you might like it

*Classic Tourtière or Québec Pork Pie*
Prep time: 60 mins

Cook time: 55 mins

Total time: 1 hour 55 mins

Serves/Yield: two 9-inch meat pies 
Ingredients

2 1/2 pounds ground pork, ideally organic & local
1 1/2 cups cold water
1 cup finely chopped onion
1/2 cup finely chopped celery
1 teaspoon ground black pepper
2 bay leafs
1 teaspoon dried savory
1/2 teaspoon dried rosemary
1/2 teaspoon grated nutmeg
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
Salt
1/2 cup old-fashioned rolled oats
Pastry for two double-crust, 9-inch pies
1 egg, beaten, for glaze

Tourti'ere Pork Pie ( Que'bec pork pie )
Instructions

1.In a large, heavy frying pan, combine pork with cold water and heat to boiling point. It should be slightly soupy.

2.Add onion, celery, pepper, bay leaf, savory, rosemary, nutmeg and cinnamon. Cook, covered, over medium-low heat
for 1 1/4 hours; stir often. Add more water if mixture dries out.

3.Halfway through cooking time, season with salt to taste.

4.Stir in rolled oats and cook, stirring, for 1 to 2 minutes. Remove bay leaf and allow to cool. Setting the entire pot in the
snow bank speeds up this process!

5.Meanwhile, line two 9-inch pie plates with pastry. When meat mixture is lukewarm, divide it between two pie shells and
spread it out evenly.

6.Brush around outer edge of pastry with the beaten egg. Place top crust on the tart and press gently around the edge
to seal. Trim pastry, crimp edges and cut steam vents in top crust. Decorate as desired.

7.Bake in preheated 425°F oven for 15 minutes, then reduce heat to 375°F and bake another 25 minutes or until crust is golden.

The tourtière recipe above was one of the winners of a 1984 tourtière contest conducted by The Gazette of Montreal. It is published in the book «A Taste of Quebec» by Julian Armstrong.

I use this recipe, as well as some of the others in that book, except I use equal quantities of ground pork, lamb and veal. The recipe book also contains a number of other tourtière recipes from different parts of Québec.

For example, the recipe for Toutière du Saguenay calls for, amongst other things, 1 lb pork, 3 lbs assorted meats (1/3 beef, 1/3 veal and 1/3 chicken, partridge or hare), all cut into 1 inch cubes, and 6 lbs potatoes. This tourtière is not a shallow tart but rather consists of layers of the cubed meat and the potatoes. Not being a big potato eater, I have not made this one.


----------



## nittergma

Thank you for your answer. I find it very interesting to read and learn about people and their words for items of clothing or just daily activities and the food. The Guernsey indeed, looks very warm!


Lurker 2 said:


> Good question, because there was nothing to give you scale! when I tell you it is 222 stitches, you will know what I am up to- knitting back and front of my sweater in the round- it is much easier to read the charts this way!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh Sam...you KNOW I'm full of hot air....ROFL...and it is ONLY 61 candles...(I eliminate the one to grow on...LOL)

Thank you!


 thewren said:


> gwenie - is it your birthday - ooooh - wishing all good things - hope you can blow out ALL you candles.
> 
> sam


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh this is making me wish I was a much better knitter!!! And I love the color.... I am seeing a dark grey....


I would say a mid-grey- it will go well with so many things!- I can imagine it with red, blue, green, what ever takes one's fancy.


----------



## Gweniepooh

thank you Woollyhat and a huge welcome to the tea party. Are you getting ready for the Christmas season/Hanukkah ? Are you knitting anything as gifts?



woollyhat said:


> Happy Birthday Gwen.
> 
> Cheesecake is a must, enjoy[/quote


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> Thank you for your answer. I find it very interesting to read and learn about people and their words for items of clothing or just daily activities and the food. The Guernsey indeed, looks very warm!


That is exactly why I had hoped to knit- for warmth in winter- and then came the possibility of another workshop.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh dear Melody...French Christmas cards...well just send them with a note saying the "French lessons are in the mail"...LOL Sound like something I would do!



gagesmom said:


> Just after 4pm here and I am home thankfully. In my jammies and just caught up on the ktp.
> 
> Glad you are enjoying your birthday.
> 
> Love the snow picture Patches.
> 
> Julie love the guernsey pattern you are working on :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Wrote down a few addresses of houses for sale on the way home. Going to give them to our agent this week coming up.
> 
> Gave my first dishcloth angel to my friend at work today, she loved it.
> 
> I have to tell you that I ordered a couple of boxes of Christmas cards from Gage's fundraising for school. Was so excited when they arrived I got one of the boxes opened and started to write out a card. Somehow I ended up ordering 3 boxes of cards that are all written in French. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Me TOO!!! Not only that but this past weekend I've made pumpkin pecan bread AND pumpkin cranberry bread! I'm getting "punked-in" LOL...sorry couldn't help that...ROFL


gagesmom said:


> Oh Sam I probably just gained 10 pounds from reading your recipe. No fair. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I have my moments --- sam


Here's a neat receipt for you. Thought it would be a nice change for my bunch, they love pizza. It is on the menu for this week

NO DOUGH PIZZA!!!!!!! This one is a WINNER!!!! Gluten Free, Low Carb, Diabetic Friendly!!!!!! For when you absolutely want pizza but not all the carbs!!!!!!! Crust 1 (8 oz) package of full fat cream cheese, room temperature 2 eggs 1/4 tsp ground black pepper 1 tsp garlic powder 1/4 cup grated parmesan cheese Topping 1/2 cup pizza sauce 1 1/2 cups shredded mozzarella cheese toppings - pepperoni, ham, sausage, mushrooms, peppers Garlic powder Preheat oven to 350. Lightly spay a 9×13 baking dish with cooking spray. With a handheld mixer, mix cream cheese, eggs, pepper, garlic powder and parmesan cheese until combined. Spread into baking dish. Bake for 12-15 minutes, our until golden brown. Allow crust to cool for 10 minutes. Spread pizza sauce on crust. Top with cheese and toppings. Sprinkle pizza with garlic powder. Bake 8-10 minutes, until cheese is melted.


----------



## Lurker 2

Will have to bookmark this.



NanaCaren said:


> Here's a neat receipt for you. Thought it would be a nice change for my bunch, they love pizza. It is on the menu for this week
> 
> NO DOUGH PIZZA!!!!!!! This one is a WINNER!!!! Gluten Free, Low Carb, Diabetic Friendly!!!!!! For when you absolutely want pizza but not all the carbs!!!!!!! Crust 1 (8 oz) package of full fat cream cheese, room temperature 2 eggs 1/4 tsp ground black pepper 1 tsp garlic powder 1/4 cup grated parmesan cheese Topping 1/2 cup pizza sauce 1 1/2 cups shredded mozzarella cheese toppings - pepperoni, ham, sausage, mushrooms, peppers Garlic powder Preheat oven to 350. Lightly spay a 9×13 baking dish with cooking spray. With a handheld mixer, mix cream cheese, eggs, pepper, garlic powder and parmesan cheese until combined. Spread into baking dish. Bake for 12-15 minutes, our until golden brown. Allow crust to cool for 10 minutes. Spread pizza sauce on crust. Top with cheese and toppings. Sprinkle pizza with garlic powder. Bake 8-10 minutes, until cheese is melted.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks, I am relaxing now with my feet up. Sara-Mae grilled pork chops and made mashed potatoes, I made some apple sauce. Kids will be in bed in an hour time for a glass of wine  or two


Yum! We had bbq pulled pork, it smelled so good in here while the roast was cooking. Wine sounds fantastic, was wondering how the chocolate wine tasted, haven't been brave enough to try it, so now I may.


----------



## Lurker 2

Darowil will be happy- apparently England has had a crushing defeat at the hands of Australia in the cricket- did not catch the actual score- but guess the rain did not happen.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> I was watching them play in the snow - was surprised they did as well as they did. would not have wanted to be outside in the stands watching this.
> 
> sam


That's for sure, I wouldn't want to be out there either. We were laughing they did make a snow angle on the one touch down. lol


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> Too cool. My DS#1 studied French since Kindergarten on up through college. He had customers recently and one could only speak French so her daughter was her interpreter. My son instead spoke French to her so that she could be more independent and do for herself. I thought that was really neat that he did that for the customer and then went right back to his English for the next customer as if that was all normal.


That was sweet. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

talking of potato soup look what was in my mailbox today from Pillsbury --- sam NOTE: instead of spraying your slow cooker - use a crockpot liner - they are the next best thing to sliced bread.

Cheesy Potato Soup
Progresso® chicken broth provides a simple addition to a cheesy potato soup that's ready by the time you get home. Perfect served with Pillsbury® artisan dinner rolls.

servings 6 
Ingredients
4 slices bacon 
1 1/2 cups chopped onion 
5 cups diced peeled russet potatoes (about 5 medium) 
1 medium stalk celery, chopped (1/2 cup) 
1 carton (32 oz) Progresso® chicken broth (4 cups) 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon pepper 
1/2 cup all-purpose flour 
1 1/2 cups half-and-half 
1 bag (8 oz) shredded American and Cheddar cheese blend (2 cups)

Steps

In 12-inch skillet, cook bacon over medium heat, turning occasionally, until browned and crispy. Remove from skillet, reserving fat in skillet.

Drain bacon on paper towel, then refrigerate.

In same skillet, cook onion in bacon fat over medium heat 4 to 5 minutes, stirring frequently, until tender.

Spray 3 1/2- to 4-quart slow cooker with cooking spray. In cooker, mix onion, potatoes, celery, broth, salt and pepper.

Cover; cook on Low heat setting 6 to 7 hours. 
In small bowl, beat flour and half-and-half with wire whisk until well blended; stir into soup. Increase heat setting to High. Cover; cook about 30 minutes longer or until thickened. Stir in cheese until well melted. Crumble bacon; sprinkle over soup.

Expert Tips
One cup fat-free half-and-half or milk can be substituted for the half-and-half.
Add 1/2 cup sliced carrot with the vegetables.

NUTRITION INFORMATION PER SERVING  Calories 420 - Total Fat 21g - Dietary Fiber 3g
http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/cheesy-potato-soup/bd3b77bf-247b-48aa-aea2-a4c4b9d7cf83?nicam2=Email%26nichn2%3DCore%26niseg2%3DPBD%26nicreatID2%3DPBD_12_08_2013


----------



## Poledra65

jheiens said:


> Speaking of our special DSs and DGSs, please allow me to share a story on Tim.
> 
> At breakfast before church this morning, he was sitting with his mom and Ben (new SIL) seeming to be signing quickly with his hands. Mom said that she didn't understand a word he'd signed and he replied that was because he was signing in Spanish (which she has never studied)!!! Susan promptly cracked up laughing.
> 
> Ohio Joy


LOLOL!!! You go Tim!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

it might do you good to be bored once in a while.

sam



pacer said:


> I can't remember when the last time I was bored. Have fun winding balls. You should post some of your newly wound balls so we can see how the method turns out.


----------



## iamsam

in watching mike holmes on diy network it looks like row houses are d'rigor in Canada.

sam



Patches39 said:


> Yes, my house is Simi-attached. :-D


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> Here is a recipe for Quebec pot pie which has been posted on the main forum.
> 
> Thought you might like it
> 
> *Classic Tourtière or Québec Pork Pie*
> Prep time: 60 mins
> 
> Thank you, saved it, read it to David and he said he might like to try it, so I'll make it one day for dinner.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Here's a neat receipt for you. Thought it would be a nice change for my bunch, they love pizza. It is on the menu for this week
> 
> NO DOUGH PIZZA!!!!!!! This one is a WINNER!!!! Gluten Free, Low Carb, Diabetic Friendly!!!!!! For when you absolutely want pizza but not all the carbs!!!!!!! Crust 1 (8 oz) package of full fat cream cheese, room temperature 2 eggs 1/4 tsp ground black pepper 1 tsp garlic powder 1/4 cup grated parmesan cheese Topping 1/2 cup pizza sauce 1 1/2 cups shredded mozzarella cheese toppings - pepperoni, ham, sausage, mushrooms, peppers Garlic powder Preheat oven to 350. Lightly spay a 9×13 baking dish with cooking spray. With a handheld mixer, mix cream cheese, eggs, pepper, garlic powder and parmesan cheese until combined. Spread into baking dish. Bake for 12-15 minutes, our until golden brown. Allow crust to cool for 10 minutes. Spread pizza sauce on crust. Top with cheese and toppings. Sprinkle pizza with garlic powder. Bake 8-10 minutes, until cheese is melted.


Sounds good, saved to try sometime. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Once again...thank you to this loving virtual family of friends for all the birthday wishes. You are all so very special to me. I feel that I have learned so much from you and laughed with you. You have done my heart good! Not that it is likely but if I ever win a mega lottery I will travel around just so I can meet each one of you lovely people.
{{{{HUGS FOR ALL}}}}

I'm going to sign off pretty early. I hear DD and her BF coming in and will also be going to bed early as I am taking a friend down to a college about 1 1/2 hours away. Since it is suppose to be raining and of course we will be traveling through Atlanta (the capitol in Georgia) during morning rush hour I will have to allow for extra time to get her there for her 10 a.m. appointment. Hate driving in rain but love this person and am glad to help her.

Anyway...play nice...hugs, peace and joy to all.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> talking of potato soup look what was in my mailbox today from Pillsbury --- sam NOTE: instead of spraying your slow cooker - use a crockpot liner - they are the next best thing to sliced bread.
> 
> Cheesy Potato Soup
> Progresso® chicken broth provides a simple addition to a cheesy potato soup that's ready by the time you get home. Perfect served with Pillsbury® artisan dinner rolls.
> 
> servings 6
> Ingredients
> 4 slices bacon
> 1 1/2 cups chopped onion
> 5 cups diced peeled russet potatoes (about 5 medium)
> 1 medium stalk celery, chopped (1/2 cup)
> 1 carton (32 oz) Progresso® chicken broth (4 cups)
> 1/2 teaspoon salt
> 1/4 teaspoon pepper
> 1/2 cup all-purpose flour
> 1 1/2 cups half-and-half
> 1 bag (8 oz) shredded American and Cheddar cheese blend (2 cups)
> 
> Steps
> 
> In 12-inch skillet, cook bacon over medium heat, turning occasionally, until browned and crispy. Remove from skillet, reserving fat in skillet.
> 
> Drain bacon on paper towel, then refrigerate.
> 
> In same skillet, cook onion in bacon fat over medium heat 4 to 5 minutes, stirring frequently, until tender.
> 
> Spray 3 1/2- to 4-quart slow cooker with cooking spray. In cooker, mix onion, potatoes, celery, broth, salt and pepper.
> 
> Cover; cook on Low heat setting 6 to 7 hours.
> In small bowl, beat flour and half-and-half with wire whisk until well blended; stir into soup. Increase heat setting to High. Cover; cook about 30 minutes longer or until thickened. Stir in cheese until well melted. Crumble bacon; sprinkle over soup.
> 
> Expert Tips
> One cup fat-free half-and-half or milk can be substituted for the half-and-half.
> Add 1/2 cup sliced carrot with the vegetables.
> 
> NUTRITION INFORMATION PER SERVING  Calories 420 - Total Fat 21g - Dietary Fiber 3g
> http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/cheesy-potato-soup/bd3b77bf-247b-48aa-aea2-a4c4b9d7cf83?nicam2=Email%26nichn2%3DCore%26niseg2%3DPBD%26nicreatID2%3DPBD_12_08_2013


Saved that one too, thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Once again...thank you to this loving virtual family of friends for all the birthday wishes. You are all so very special to me. I feel that I have learned so much from you and laughed with you. You have done my heart good! Not that it is likely but if I ever win a mega lottery I will travel around just so I can meet each one of you lovely people.
> {{{{HUGS FOR ALL}}}}
> 
> I'm going to sign off pretty early. I hear DD and her BF coming in and will also be going to bed early as I am taking a friend down to a college about 1 1/2 hours away. Since it is suppose to be raining and of course we will be traveling through Atlanta (the capitol in Georgia) during morning rush hour I will have to allow for extra time to get her there for her 10 a.m. appointment. Hate driving in rain but love this person and am glad to help her.
> 
> Anyway...play nice...hugs, peace and joy to all.


Sweet dreams, safe driving. Hugs


----------



## iamsam

why did she think they would lose if it rained?

sam

yeah Australia



Lurker 2 said:


> Darowil will be happy- apparently England has had a crushing defeat at the hands of Australia in the cricket- did not catch the actual score- but guess the rain did not happen.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Will have to bookmark this.


I had to copy it when I saw, I am sure this bunch will love it.


----------



## jheiens

I think that I'm about to move onto a couple of other things I need to finish tonight, so good night, all, and rest well, play nice and keep warm/cool--whatever you think best.

Hugs, Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

gwenie - you drive careful - hear.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Once again...thank you to this loving virtual family of friends for all the birthday wishes. You are all so very special to me. I feel that I have learned so much from you and laughed with you. You have done my heart good! Not that it is likely but if I ever win a mega lottery I will travel around just so I can meet each one of you lovely people.
> {{{{HUGS FOR ALL}}}}
> 
> I'm going to sign off pretty early. I hear DD and her BF coming in and will also be going to bed early as I am taking a friend down to a college about 1 1/2 hours away. Since it is suppose to be raining and of course we will be traveling through Atlanta (the capitol in Georgia) during morning rush hour I will have to allow for extra time to get her there for her 10 a.m. appointment. Hate driving in rain but love this person and am glad to help her.
> 
> Anyway...play nice...hugs, peace and joy to all.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Yum! We had bbq pulled pork, it smelled so good in here while the roast was cooking. Wine sounds fantastic, was wondering how the chocolate wine tasted, haven't been brave enough to try it, so now I may.


Pulled pork sounds so yummy, I can imagine it must have smelled very good. The chocolate wine isn't too bad a bit sweet for my liking.


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> bonnie - where did you find the bootie pattern?
> 
> sam


I know it was on KP & I thought I had printed it out but do not see it in my file box. I will look some more & let you know when I find it.


----------



## iamsam

we are getting some snow - I think it will be nothing more than a light skiff. 27° at nine-thirty. I have stayed inside most of the day --- sam


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Darowil will be happy- apparently England has had a crushing defeat at the hands of Australia in the cricket- did not catch the actual score- but guess the rain did not happen.


OH NOOOOOOO I must admit I was kind of hoping for rain.  I know a few other peeps that are not going to be very happy.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> why did she think they would lose if it rained?
> 
> sam
> 
> yeah Australia


I think the gist of it was the rain would keep Australia from playing and keeping their score up- but darowil will know when she signs on later!


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> talking of potato soup look what was in my mailbox today from Pillsbury --- sam NOTE: instead of spraying your slow cooker - use a crockpot liner - they are the next best thing to sliced bread.
> 
> Cheesy Potato Soup
> 
> Another delicious sounding soup mmmm We will have a new potato soup every week for a month. I am sure Michael will be happy with that.


----------



## pammie1234

darowil said:


> Just a quick visit to post photos which I took earlier in the day.
> One is my advent scarf, 1/4 done. Still up to date- but not getting much else done. After this weekend I must sort out what must be done for Christmas.


I love your scarf. Since it is an Advent Scarf, do you knit a section everyday? If so, I really like that idea and may be something I'd like to do next year. I'm only on page 10 where it was posted, but if you didn't share the pattern name or location, I would be interested. If you did, then I will see it as I read on!


----------



## Patches39

Well time for me to say night night, pray all are safe and have a blessed tomorrow. :-D


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> I was watching them play in the snow - was surprised they did as well as they did. would not have wanted to be outside in the stands watching this.
> 
> sam


Isn't that the truth, we saw it in the news, the guy sliding & coming up with his helmet full of snow..I wonder why they don't have their season when the weather is better?


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Sounds good, saved to try sometime. :thumbup:


I have sent it to all my carb watching friends a couple have tried it and say it is good. will let you know what my bunch think of it.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Once again...thank you to this loving virtual family of friends for all the birthday wishes. You are all so very special to me. I feel that I have learned so much from you and laughed with you. You have done my heart good! Not that it is likely but if I ever win a mega lottery I will travel around just so I can meet each one of you lovely people.
> {{{{HUGS FOR ALL}}}}
> 
> I'm going to sign off pretty early. I hear DD and her BF coming in and will also be going to bed early as I am taking a friend down to a college about 1 1/2 hours away. Since it is suppose to be raining and of course we will be traveling through Atlanta (the capitol in Georgia) during morning rush hour I will have to allow for extra time to get her there for her 10 a.m. appointment. Hate driving in rain but love this person and am glad to help her.
> 
> Anyway...play nice...hugs, peace and joy to all.


You drive carefully tomorrow . Hugs and pleasant dreams.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> we are getting some snow - I think it will be nothing more than a light skiff. 27° at nine-thirty. I have stayed inside most of the day --- sam


Lucky you I am still waiting on some new snow.


----------



## Railyn

Happy Birthday Gwen. Kick up your heels and gave a great birthday and a great year.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Pulled pork sounds so yummy, I can imagine it must have smelled very good. The chocolate wine isn't too bad a bit sweet for my liking.


I like it sweet, so should be good for me.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> talking of potato soup look what was in my mailbox today from Pillsbury --- sam NOTE: instead of spraying your slow cooker - use a crockpot liner - they are the next best thing to sliced bread.
> 
> Cheesy Potato Soup
> 
> Another delicious sounding soup mmmm We will have a new potato soup every week for a month. I am sure Michael will be happy with that.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I have sent it to all my carb watching friends a couple have tried it and say it is good. will let you know what my bunch think of it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Pup lover said:


> If its the curved one that still make it I have one at work just replaced this year cause my boss couldnt read the letters while I was gone lol


Alan just ordered me 2! So I will have 1 for a backup.


----------



## Designer1234

thewren said:


> in watching mike holmes on diy network it looks like row houses are d'rigor in Canada.
> 
> sam


He does a lot of good work here in Canada -- has helped here during the flood. very good program.


----------



## Bonnie7591

The recipes sound great. I love pizza but certainly don't need the extra carbs.
Potatoe soup sounds good, it has been good weather for soup lately. I wish I didn't have such a fussy husband when it coes to food. He is really just a meat & potatoes guy. I make beef pie but I'm not sure if he advrnturous enough to try Tourtiere
Railyn, I hope your weather & temperstures are improving.
Pammie, I also signed up for the advent scarf, a section comes by email each day since Dec. 1. It came via Ravelry, the designer is Tricia Weatherston, I'm not sure if you can still sign up or not. I know she said the pattern will be for sale in the new year

Shirley, i forgot tp comment earlier but your thread painted picture you posted is beautiful what talent.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Such a long day today. I am caught up so I am going to call it good enough! Ttyl - luv- AZ


----------



## Designer1234

Bonnie7591
Shirley said:


> Thanks very much Bonnie - don't do it any more - injured shoulder but if you are interested in my work I put some on the new crafts thread.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-214536-1.html
> 
> I took a lot of pictures over the years and the TParty have been so supportive -- you found the best place anywhere on line right here. I wish you lived closer -- would love to have a coffee- If you are ever down this way let me know.
> 
> The weather is slowly getting less bitterly cold -- actually it isn't too bad as the days are sunny even with the cold weather.
> 
> I like having another Western Canadian on the Tea Party.
> 
> so glad you joined us. you will never regret it.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> That's lovely, nice and tasteful, unlike mine! We even have a drunk angel on the top


Sure does look like it is drinking! Makes for a different look- imagine you having something looking diferent to others?


----------



## EJS

WOW---66 pages already. I have a lot of catching up to do. I left off on page 113 of last weeks TP.
I got so worn out taking the kids to their appointments and then grocery shopping. I needed a few days to recharge. Spent yesterday out with DD and the 3 kids. Lots of fun but very tiring. I had been having some health issues and I went to the doc on Thursday. Had an EKG and an ultrasound on my heart. Lots of bloodwork as well. I hope to have answers early this week.
Most of my Christmas shopping is done. Just 2 more gifts that I need to send off and that is it. The tree is up but not decorated yet. The cat (Luna) seems unaffected so I don't see much trouble with her getting into it.
I will try to catch up but no promises. If I have missed something important please let me know.
Evelyn


----------



## darowil

I have returned- very happy. We only needed an hour this morning to win. We are now one game away from winning the series. However as England won the last one they nly need to win 2 of the next 3 in order to regain the Ashes (which is what we battle for in our test series. Probably the biggest battle in cricket. Without a doubt the most important for us and the English.) The Englsih have wonthe last 3 series so it is time for us to win- not that i expect that they would agree.
Will probably tidy up my room this afternoon- but for now I am working on my Advent Scarf and reading the TP. The Yarning over Yarn at 5pm.


----------



## Poledra65

EJS said:


> WOW---66 pages already. I have a lot of catching up to do. I left off on page 113 of last weeks TP.
> I got so worn out taking the kids to their appointments and then grocery shopping. I needed a few days to recharge. Spent yesterday out with DD and the 3 kids. Lots of fun but very tiring. I had been having some health issues and I went to the doc on Thursday. Had an EKG and an ultrasound on my heart. Lots of bloodwork as well. I hope to have answers early this week.
> Most of my Christmas shopping is done. Just 2 more gifts that I need to send off and that is it. The tree is up but not decorated yet. The cat (Luna) seems unaffected so I don't see much trouble with her getting into it.
> I will try to catch up but no promises. If I have missed something important please let me know.
> Evelyn


Hope you get good news on your tests and nothing bad.


----------



## Designer1234

I have been watching our curling finals for our team for the Olympics. Excellent curling and both the finals were really well played. We have a very good team in both women and men's so I think they will do very well at the Olympics. It helped keep us occupied during this cold weather although we did venture out to Tim Horton's for coffee, a couple of times.

I am a real curling fan as my sister and her family are all excellent curlers and have been involved in curling here in Canada their whole lives. My niece is a former curler but is now Chief Executive Officer for Sports Canada 'own the podium' program to help our athletes -- she is very hopeful about our team this coming year - not only in the curling but in all the winter sports. 

I am looking forward to February. 

I haven't acknowledged many of the posts today except for Gwen's birthday but I have been reading them all. It is so nice to learn about all your lives. 

Wonderful recipes as usual too.


----------



## darowil

AZ Sticks said:


> I probably wouldn't own a TV if I was on my own... I never just sit and watch anything. And even shows that I enjoy and think I would like to watch... never get turned on or watched online. I just don't have the time!! Not high on my list of entertainment I guess.


Other than the cricket I rarely watch either- don't think I would bother just for me. I can listen to it on the radio and almost as good- certainly not enough to warrant a TV for the little time I would use it. And anyway I wouldn't be able to work out how to use it!


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I'm headed to bed, see you all later, or early depending on your point of view. 
Hugs and sweet dreams.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> pays to carry an extra set sometimes. lol
> 
> sam


I've done that before now- and locked both sets in. At least now I have to have the key in my hand to lock the car. Over the years I have many times needed to call out the RAA (our emergency road side assistance). One day David locked them in and called the RAA- he turned up with a bunch of car keys and opened it with a key from a different make. A few weeks later I lost my keys (never saw them again) and called the RAA. Well he couldn't unlock the door with all his methods- and I suggested trying other keys. He loooked at me- and you could see his mind thinking 'stupid woman. I'll just keep her happy'. Well it worked - with yet a different car makes key. Didn't feel too confident that it was very safe after this for some reason.


----------



## darowil

gagesmom said:


> Thanks Sandi...here she is, just finished her.


Really good- and especially so without a pattern.


----------



## iamsam

hugs to alan.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Alan just ordered me 2! So I will have 1 for a backup.


----------



## iamsam

I think luna is just biding her time. lol

sam

healing energy to you ejs in the hopes of a good doctor's report.



EJS said:


> WOW---66 pages already. I have a lot of catching up to do. I left off on page 113 of last weeks TP.
> I got so worn out taking the kids to their appointments and then grocery shopping. I needed a few days to recharge. Spent yesterday out with DD and the 3 kids. Lots of fun but very tiring. I had been having some health issues and I went to the doc on Thursday. Had an EKG and an ultrasound on my heart. Lots of bloodwork as well. I hope to have answers early this week.
> Most of my Christmas shopping is done. Just 2 more gifts that I need to send off and that is it. The tree is up but not decorated yet. The cat (Luna) seems unaffected so I don't see much trouble with her getting into it.
> I will try to catch up but no promises. If I have missed something important please let me know.
> Evelyn


----------



## Lurker 2

sam- you are obviously up very late (again) It seems to be just you and me here at present- and I am about to head to bed. I 'll work on sending you some of our heat- apparently the next three days will be without rain!


----------



## iamsam

it s to be dry here also - just cold - I really should not complain - I look at what bonnie is putting up - she probably thinks we are having a heat wave at 28°. there is no wind so actually it is not too bad. my only worry is the salt doesn't work well at this temperature and there is always the danger of black ice. hopefully they will have a delay in the morning at wait for mornings light.

sleep well.

sam


----------



## Kathleendoris

jheiens said:


> Speaking of our special DSs and DGSs, please allow me to share a story on Tim.
> 
> At breakfast before church this morning, he was sitting with his mom and Ben (new SIL) seeming to be signing quickly with his hands. Mom said that she didn't understand a word he'd signed and he replied that was because he was signing in Spanish (which she has never studied)!!! Susan promptly cracked up laughing.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I just love his sense of humour!  :lol:


----------



## iamsam

if I don't get to bed before too long the cock will have crowed and it will be time to get up - or put the pillow over my head - which do you think I will do?

sam


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> This is the 2nd wrong way driver on this highway in a month with fatalities. Many more over the years and last year a young mother after a night of work was killed by getting on the wrong way. So sad and such a loss to the community of students and colleagues at the school.


I am so sorry to hear about this...what a tragedy!! What's even worse, it sounds as if it could have been prevented if the traffic engineers would just use a little common sense. Makes you wonder how many more people will be killed before something is done!
My condolences....
JuneK[/quote]

Very very sad.


----------



## sugarsugar

AZ Sticks said:


> Hey guys - I just dumped a glass of water on my keyboard.... So I am on my iPad for the time being.... I was in such a panic when the keyboard didn't work.... Ttyl! Luv-AZ


 :shock: :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> Sure does look like it is drinking! Makes for a different look- imagine you having something looking diferent to others?


But of course. When GS introduces me to his friends he says - This is my Nanna, she's not normal!


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> if I don't get to bed before too long the cock will have crowed and it will be time to get up - or put the pillow over my head - which do you think I will do?
> 
> sam


Well I've just had breakfast so -GO TO BED SAM!!!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, no frost this morning but still chilly. 

Busy day today, I've got to finish off some mini mes that are CHristmas presents, also finish the penguin teacosy for SIL, the WI KnitWIts are here this morning as we have to price everything up for the sale on Wednesday.
Do a load of shopping as GS ate everything while he was here and get my hair cut.
Sending healing and peaceful vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
But before I get started Monday photos...


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> I have returned- very happy. We only needed an hour this morning to win. We are now one game away from winning the series.
> 
> Evening Darowil, and an Aussie won the the UK Snooker last night, looks you are oon a roll xx


----------



## sugarsugar

Designer1234 said:


> I finished decorating our place yesterday-- Hayley helped me make the Gingerbread house-- she helps me each year make one.
> 
> I know it is a bit early and I will wish it again - but Season's greetings to all my wonderful Friends on the Tea Party!


And back at you too Shirley. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> That turned out really cute Cathy. You did a lovely job too with the kitchener stitch.


It wasnt so hard after all. Having written instructions helped.


----------



## dollyclaire

Gweniepooh said:


> Valerie...I think it was you that suggested checking the sensitivity of my mouse (computer pad actually). I've changed some settings and we shall see how it does. Also talked to Marianne this morning and her DS who is a computer geek supreme will be coming home for a couple of weeks is going to take a look at my laptop...he just doesn't know it yet. LOL
> Marianne said it would not be a problem for him to !o so at all so I'm taking advantage of their kindness. Okay...here's my test post to see if it does better. (crossing my fingers) Just need to remember to do the right hand click instead of the left which I've been doing...wheeeeeeeee!
> 
> Edit: Don't worry SugarSugar...I'm sure I'll still double post...LOL...gotta give you a giggle...ROFL


We could not do without our Gwennies! You always manage to raise a smile


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, no frost this morning but still chilly.
> 
> Busy day today, I've got to finish off some mini mes that are CHristmas presents, also finish the penguin teacosy for SIL, the WI KnitWIts are here this morning as we have to price everything up for the sale on Wednesday.
> Do a load of shopping as GS ate everything while he was here and get my hair cut.
> Sending healing and peaceful vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> But before I get started Monday photos...


lovely photos, little madam is just beautiful


----------



## Patches39

up at 5:18am. ready to start my day, shower and put on coffee, will be writting cards to send out today, pray all have a good day, fill with healing and peace, joy, happiness and love. will talk later. :-D


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a blustery Great Bend, we are getting a bit of wind at the moment with the tiniest bit of snow mixed in. The chimes are ringing every so often. 

Todays' coffee with a hot chocolate to warm your insides after being outside. 

Today I get a couple hours to myself.  After getting the cookie dough ready to go into the fridge I may have time to knot briefly. I think I 'm having with drawls. Sam going to work on the cloth pattern you sent me. 

Healing energy and hugs for all.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Valerie...I think it was you that suggested checking the sensitivity of my mouse (computer pad actually). I've changed some settings and we shall see how it does. Also talked to Marianne this morning and her DS who is a computer geek supreme will be coming home for a couple of weeks is going to take a look at my laptop...he just doesn't know it yet. LOL
> Marianne said it would not be a problem for him to !o so at all so I'm taking advantage of their kindness. Okay...here's my test post to see if it does better. (crossing my fingers) Just need to remember to do the right hand click instead of the left which I've been doing...wheeeeeeeee!
> 
> Edit: Don't worry SugarSugar...I'm sure I'll still double post...LOL...gotta give you a giggle...ROFL


No double! I am impressed!  But I had a giggle anyway.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, no frost this morning but still chilly.
> 
> Busy day today, I've got to finish off some mini mes that are CHristmas presents, also finish the penguin teacosy for SIL, the WI KnitWIts are here this morning as we have to price everything up for the sale on Wednesday.
> Do a load of shopping as GS ate everything while he was here and get my hair cut.
> Sending healing and peaceful vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> But before I get started Monday photos...


Good morning. You sound rather busy today with fun tossed into the mix.

love your dinning room and Little Madame looks beautiful by her tree.

Sending healing peaceful vibes and gentle hugs back to you.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Martina!
> It is inevitable at Christmas that we remember those who have gone before. I am thinking of Valerie's very touching post, that even though her DH died so close to Christmas- he loved Christmas so much, that for them, it is a time still of rejoicing.
> I needed that thought myself, as I approach the festival on my own. I even bought a CD of carols to play. I have one card that has come by post and one e-card, and later - Christmas eve I will bring out my little Christmas tree. Of course I think of my Dad and Mum, and my girl at this time, but I will try to think positively and remember the good times I had with them.


 Up to page 54.

That sounds like a nice idea Julie. (((HUGS)))

I am still quite a bit behind on here. I loved the shark sock, everyones Christmas Trees and I cant remember now what else I was going mention. 
It has rained here non stop overnight and right through the day today. 
I have been pretty proud of Oscar since the decorations went up... he has only sniffed at them so far and moves away when I say no, leave it. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> I like it sweet, so should be good for me.


I imagine Jamie will like it too, she is a sweet wine person. I think it might make very tasty pouched pears. or reduced and drizzled over ice cream. hmm will have to look into this a bit further.


----------



## NanaCaren

AZ Sticks said:


> Alan just ordered me 2! So I will have 1 for a backup.


Back up key boards are a must in my house or used to be until I told them they paid for the next ones that got liquid spilled on it.


----------



## NanaCaren

EJS said:


> WOW---66 pages already. I have a lot of catching up to do. I left off on page 113 of last weeks TP.
> I got so worn out taking the kids to their appointments and then grocery shopping. I needed a few days to recharge. Spent yesterday out with DD and the 3 kids. Lots of fun but very tiring. I had been having some health issues and I went to the doc on Thursday. Had an EKG and an ultrasound on my heart. Lots of bloodwork as well. I hope to have answers early this week.
> Most of my Christmas shopping is done. Just 2 more gifts that I need to send off and that is it. The tree is up but not decorated yet. The cat (Luna) seems unaffected so I don't see much trouble with her getting into it.
> I will try to catch up but no promises. If I have missed something important please let me know.
> Evelyn


Fingers crossed that they can figure out quickly what is going on and making you so tired. Time with the DD and grands is nice. Sending you extra energy and hugs.


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> Speaking of our special DSs and DGSs, please allow me to share a story on Tim.
> 
> At breakfast before church this morning, he was sitting with his mom and Ben (new SIL) seeming to be signing quickly with his hands. Mom said that she didn't understand a word he'd signed and he replied that was because he was signing in Spanish (which she has never studied)!!! Susan promptly cracked up laughing.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Gotta love Tim...he sure keeps everyone on their toes!! Good morning, Tim!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

EJS said:


> WOW---66 pages already. I have a lot of catching up to do. I left off on page 113 of last weeks TP.
> I got so worn out taking the kids to their appointments and then grocery shopping. I needed a few days to recharge. Spent yesterday out with DD and the 3 kids. Lots of fun but very tiring. I had been having some health issues and I went to the doc on Thursday. Had an EKG and an ultrasound on my heart. Lots of bloodwork as well. I hope to have answers early this week.
> Most of my Christmas shopping is done. Just 2 more gifts that I need to send off and that is it. The tree is up but not decorated yet. The cat (Luna) seems unaffected so I don't see much trouble with her getting into it.
> I will try to catch up but no promises. If I have missed something important please let me know.
> Evelyn


I hope your health issues prove to be nothing serious...
I had mentioned in an earlier post that my DS and DSIL have a cat named LUna....in answer to a note by Caren that her dog's name was Luna...seems to be a popular name for our fur-babies!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, no frost this morning but still chilly.
> 
> Busy day today, I've got to finish off some mini mes that are CHristmas presents, also finish the penguin teacosy for SIL, the WI KnitWIts are here this morning as we have to price everything up for the sale on Wednesday.
> Do a load of shopping as GS ate everything while he was here and get my hair cut.
> Sending healing and peaceful vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> But before I get started Monday photos...


Wish you would show us the mini mes before they are gifted unless, of course, they're for some of our members.
Decorations are lovely. And Little Madam is quite the little flirt...she's such a cutie!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a blustery Great Bend, we are getting a bit of wind at the moment with the tiniest bit of snow mixed in. The chimes are ringing every so often.
> 
> Todays' coffee with a hot chocolate to warm your insides after being outside.
> 
> Today I get a couple hours to myself.  After getting the cookie dough ready to go into the fridge I may have time to knot briefly. I think I 'm having with drawls. Sam going to work on the cloth pattern you sent me.
> 
> Healing energy and hugs for all.


WOW!! How did you manage to have even a couple of minutes to yourself?? Just realized you probably meant knIt instead of knOt!! 
The hot drinks make me warm just seeing them....
My darn "s" key keeps sticking.
Good morning, Caren!!
JuneK


----------



## woollyhat

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Tina, Didn't realize you were only just half an hour away. I've heard there is a very good knittng shop, Pack Lane Wool, Kepmshot, near Basingstoke. Do you know of it?


hello purplefi,
Pack lane wool shop is marvellous , they have a good stock of wool and patterns, and are very helpful
google pack lane wool shop to get an idea
they have recently made room for a teashop in store
I am sure you will love it
tina


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> WOW!! How did you manage to have even a couple of minutes to yourself?? Just realized you probably meant knIt instead of knOt!!
> The hot drinks make me warm just seeing them....
> My darn "s" key keeps sticking.
> Good morning, Caren!!
> JuneK


I get up early chat with friends across the pond have my coffee and enjoy the quiet 
  umm yes it should say knit 
Thank you I tried to give the hot chocolate to the kids but it didn't have enough sugar in it for them :/


----------



## NanaCaren

woollyhat said:


> hello purplefi,
> Pack lane wool shop is marvellous , they have a good stock of wool and patterns, and are very helpful
> google pack lane wool shop to get an idea
> they have recently made room for a teashop in store
> I am sure you will love it
> tina


The shop looks like there is a nice variety. DJ was checking out the patterns letting me know which ones she likes before she left for school.


----------



## woollyhat

NanaCaren said:


> The shop looks like there is a nice variety. DJ was checking out the patterns letting me know which ones she likes before she left for school.


hello nanacaren, I love this shop, only I'm inclined to get carried away as they have a good variety of yarn, mostly I'm knitting for the grandchildren with another due in February.
less than four years ago there were no grandchildren now there will be five which makes me very happy
tina


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, no frost this morning but still chilly.
> 
> Busy day today, I've got to finish off some mini mes that are CHristmas presents, also finish the penguin teacosy for SIL, the WI KnitWIts are here this morning as we have to price everything up for the sale on Wednesday.
> Do a load of shopping as GS ate everything while he was here and get my hair cut.
> Sending healing and peaceful vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> But before I get started Monday photos...


I love the accent of the red candles- I must get a couple for myself, when I do my decorating Christmas Eve. LM looks so sweet , posing or not!


----------



## jheiens

If it is any consolation, Darowil: a number of years ago when Tim was an infant, his mom and I had taken a 13 hours each direction trip home to family in Illinois. On the way home after our visit, we stopped in a rest area along the highway for a bit and a chance to feed Tim who was strapped into l his safety seat in the rear.

I went in to use the loo and on my way back to the care I met Susan who was in much distress. She had shut the car doors on the passenger side and then discovered that she was locked out and Tim was inside. When I told her that my keys were still inside (as I'd told her), she truly panicked because the cell phone was also in there. In desperation we sought help from the area's attendants who refused to call anyone for us. Returning to the car, the young couple parked next to us entered the conversation and told us they drove the same make and model of vehicle, could they try their key?

Long story short: Their key opened the lock and all was safe! For confirmation that ignition keys are different, they tried their key in my ignition and it would not start the engine. That was a bit of a relief. Considering that I do NOT leave valuables visible in my car, it would not seem likely that anyone would want to break into it and hot-wiring it to steal lit is rather obvious to police and other drivers around this country.

Ohio Joy



darowil said:


> I've done that before now- and locked both sets in. At least now I have to have the key in my hand to lock the car. Over the years I have many times needed to call out the RAA (our emergency road side assistance). One day David locked them in and called the RAA- he turned up with a bunch of car keys and opened it with a key from a different make. A few weeks later I lost my keys (never saw them again) and called the RAA. Well he couldn't unlock the door with all his methods- and I suggested trying other keys. He loooked at me- and you could see his mind thinking 'stupid woman. I'll just keep her happy'. Well it worked - with yet a different car makes key. Didn't feel too confident that it was very safe after this for some reason.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> It wasnt so hard after all. Having written instructions helped.


I guess it is a matter of how we have been used to learning- I go always to a written instruction- although I know so many here like to go to You Tube for a video. I must have missed the photo- I will have to go on a hunt!


----------



## jheiens

Kathleendoris said:


> I just love his sense of humour!  :lol:


Isn't he just a great wit, for a teen with ''limitations''?

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> I get up early chat with friends across the pond have my coffee and enjoy the quiet
> umm yes it should say knit
> Thank you I tried to give the hot chocolate to the kids but it didn't have enough sugar in it for them :/


Don't drink a lot of hot chocolate since the children are grown but do enjoy my hot coffee.....
Are you still getting snow? We're getting a drizzly, cold rain and have been since Fri. night. Just seems to be hanging around
Hope you have a little time for YOU today!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Up to page 54.
> 
> That sounds like a nice idea Julie. (((HUGS)))
> 
> I am still quite a bit behind on here. I loved the shark sock, everyones Christmas Trees and I cant remember now what else I was going mention.
> It has rained here non stop overnight and right through the day today.
> I have been pretty proud of Oscar since the decorations went up... he has only sniffed at them so far and moves away when I say no, leave it. :thumbup:


What a good boy he is! I have found with Ringo, usually only the one caution is needed to stop him chewing/playing with things that are precious/dangerous. He does have his own ball of wool- somewhere- I have not done much housework lately (been knitting) and I have lost track of where it has ended up- he loves tossing that around. We have had quite a bit of rain, too. When you get to read this, please know that I continue to pray for resolution for you with DD and the GK (to be).


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> If it is any consolation, Darowil: a number of years ago when Tim was an infant, his mom and I had taken a 13 hours each direction trip home to family in Illinois. On the way home after our visit, we stopped in a rest area along the highway for a bit and a chance to feed Tim who was strapped into l his safety seat in the rear.
> 
> I went in to use the loo and on my way back to the care I met Susan who was in much distress. She had shut the car doors on the passenger side and then discovered that she was locked out and Tim was inside. When I told her that my keys were still inside (as I'd told her), she truly panicked because the cell phone was also in there. In desperation we sought help from the area's attendants who refused to call anyone for us. Returning to the car, the young couple parked next to us entered the conversation and told us they drove the same make and model of vehicle, could they try their key?
> 
> Long story short: Their key opened the lock and all was safe! For confirmation that ignition keys are different, they tried their key in my ignition and it would not start the engine. That was a bit of a relief. Considering that I do NOT leave valuables visible in my car, it would not seem likely that anyone would want to break into it and hot-wiring it to steal lit is rather obvious to police and other drivers around this country.
> 
> Ohio Joy


My last car, a Pontiac Grand Am and now my SUV, the car doors won't lock if the key is in the ignition...BUT if you drop your keys before you get out...you're outta luck. That happened when I lived in TX and had the Grand Am.
I remembered that my daughter and her housemate always had keys hanging on the key peg. Of course, neither of them were home. BUT I remembered there was one window in the living room that had a broken lock, I'm glad no one could see me crawling in that window and shimmying across the table in front of it!! But, sure enough, there was a set of keys for all our vehicles and the house. Came in handy that time.
JuneK


----------



## darowil

jheiens said:


> If it is any consolation, Darowil: a number of years ago when Tim was an infant, his mom and I had taken a 13 hours each direction trip home to family in Illinois. On the way home after our visit, we stopped in a rest area along the highway for a bit and a chance to feed Tim who was strapped into l his safety seat in the rear.
> 
> I went in to use the loo and on my way back to the care I met Susan who was in much distress. She had shut the car doors on the passenger side and then discovered that she was locked out and Tim was inside. When I told her that my keys were still inside (as I'd told her), she truly panicked because the cell phone was also in there. In desperation we sought help from the area's attendants who refused to call anyone for us. Returning to the car, the young couple parked next to us entered the conversation and told us they drove the same make and model of vehicle, could they try their key?
> 
> Long story short: Their key opened the lock and all was safe! For confirmation that ignition keys are different, they tried their key in my ignition and it would not start the engine. That was a bit of a relief. Considering that I do NOT leave valuables visible in my car, it would not seem likely that anyone would want to break into it and hot-wiring it to steal lit is rather obvious to police and other drivers around this country.
> 
> Ohio Joy


By this time we had had two cars stolen- both of which we had got back, one with some scratches and the other fine. And since another one has been stolen twice. The worst was the one that we reported stolen, David then went to work and found it just round the corner 30 secs walk away. No we hadn't parked it there but it was taken there, the babttery removed and then just left withthe bonnet up which was what had attracted David's attention. 
A decided disadvantage of old cars- but the lost battery has been the worst. (well the first was the worst to cope with. I had spent the whole day at the Childrens hospital with MAryanne having checkups with about 5 different people. Headed out to the car absolutely exhausted and no car. Went back to the hospital and rang the police. I had to go in person to report it and then make my own way home with a very tired 2 year old. Fortunately I had left the 1 year old with a friend. But this added a lot of time to my day.)
We don' t have an old car now- only took David about 25 years to decide that the old cars weren't worth it!


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> Isn't he just a great wit, for a teen with ''limitations''?
> 
> Ohio Joy


or anyone!! He sounds like a real joy!!

Your tale of the locked-in keys, reminded me that my mother left my 2 yr old sister in the car and the doors were locked. Mama said it was hard to break the window of the car knowing she would have to pay for it. But she didn't have a lot of choice....
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

woollyhat said:


> hello nanacaren, I love this shop, only I'm inclined to get carried away as they have a good variety of yarn, mostly I'm knitting for the grandchildren with another due in February.
> less than four years ago there were no grandchildren now there will be five which makes me very happy
> tina


good afternoon Tina, I can see why you might get carried away. DJ alone had fifteen or so patterns picked out. Love knitting for the grandchildren. My grandchildren are pretty close together. The oldest is only 2 years younger than my own youngest. 
Congratulations on the new addition, do you know if it will be a girl or boy.


----------



## darowil

No mug tonight. 2 hours ago I was going to go down and get a photo of one. The Vicky rang and we have been on th ephone almost all that time. But a productive time sorting out Christmas and presents. And covering other topics as well in such a long talk of course. So now that it is nearly Tuesday it is time for bed. And I am still miles behind.


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> If it is any consolation, Darowil: a number of years ago when Tim was an infant, his mom and I had taken a 13 hours each direction trip home to family in Illinois. On the way home after our visit, we stopped in a rest area along the highway for a bit and a chance to feed Tim who was strapped into l his safety seat in the rear.
> 
> I went in to use the loo and on my way back to the care I met Susan who was in much distress. She had shut the car doors on the passenger side and then discovered that she was locked out and Tim was inside. When I told her that my keys were still inside (as I'd told her), she truly panicked because the cell phone was also in there. In desperation we sought help from the area's attendants who refused to call anyone for us. Returning to the car, the young couple parked next to us entered the conversation and told us they drove the same make and model of vehicle, could they try their key?
> 
> Long story short: Their key opened the lock and all was safe! For confirmation that ignition keys are different, they tried their key in my ignition and it would not start the engine. That was a bit of a relief. Considering that I do NOT leave valuables visible in my car, it would not seem likely that anyone would want to break into it and hot-wiring it to steal lit is rather obvious to police and other drivers around this country.
> 
> Ohio Joy


It must have been a very nerve-wracking time though with little Tim locked in. I hope he was sleeping- you don't say- because you were keeping the story brief. My vehicles both have been of the age where one could open the door with a bent wire. If you knew where to fish!


----------



## Patches39

dollyclaire said:


> We could not do without our Gwennies! You always manage to raise a smile


So true. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

Morning everyone 8:20 am and I have just caught up. Gage is gone on the bus, Greg and the dog are curled up and fast asleep. Woo hooo. Computer time in peace. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Went to bed early last night as I was still not feeling so wonderful. Head is less stuffy now but still have a pretty sore throat and have developed a cough now. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: 

Finished the 2nd Hello Kitty hat last night while we were watching a movie. Gage picked out a Christmas movie to watch last night. We watched Rudolph.

Here are some pics I took this morning,


----------



## angelam

woollyhat said:


> hello purplefi,
> Pack lane wool shop is marvellous , they have a good stock of wool and patterns, and are very helpful
> google pack lane wool shop to get an idea
> they have recently made room for a teashop in store
> I am sure you will love it
> tina


I grew up and went to school in Basingstoke. My best friend lived in Pack Lane. Don't think there even any shops there at that time!


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a blustery Great Bend, we are getting a bit of wind at the moment with the tiniest bit of snow mixed in. The chimes are ringing every so often.
> 
> Todays' coffee with a hot chocolate to warm your insides after being outside.
> 
> Today I get a couple hours to myself.  After getting the cookie dough ready to go into the fridge I may have time to knot briefly. I think I 'm having with drawls. Sam going to work on the cloth pattern you sent me.
> 
> Healing energy and hugs for all.


Lovely cups, set the mood for the season. Thanks :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Don't drink a lot of hot chocolate since the children are grown but do enjoy my hot coffee.....
> Are you still getting snow? We're getting a drizzly, cold rain and have been since Fri. night. Just seems to be hanging around
> Hope you have a little time for YOU today!
> JuneK


They keep saying snow and I keep hoping but not enough to make a difference yet. Cold winds today making it very cold out. There was a bit of freezing pellets and sone flakes earlier so we might still get something. I am going to take some me time even if it means locking myself in my bedroom. I have tracked down a few of my fancy christmas pans to make little cakes and cookies and then make some of the family favorite cookie dough so it is slice and bake. Shortbread cookies will be some point this week, my favorites and then more of Seth's jammie dodgers.


----------



## angelam

Just skimming by today. Haven't had much time to post over the last few days. Will be missing for the next 24 hrs as I'm going to babysit my DGS and DGD, not to mention the chickens! Hope they don't decide to go walkabouts again! 
Love and hugs to all who need them xx


----------



## gagesmom

Made some boot cuffs for Christmas gifts.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> But of course. When GS introduces me to his friends he says - This is my Nanna, she's not normal!


 :shock: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, no frost this morning but still chilly.
> 
> Busy day today, I've got to finish off some mini mes that are CHristmas presents, also finish the penguin teacosy for SIL, the WI KnitWIts are here this morning as we have to price everything up for the sale on Wednesday.
> Do a load of shopping as GS ate everything while he was here and get my hair cut.
> Sending healing and peaceful vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> But before I get started Monday photos...


Love the decorations, but Little Madam I think, is the best decoration of all. She is way too cute in her pink outfit.


----------



## woollyhat

NanaCaren said:


> good afternoon Tina, I can see why you might get carried away. DJ alone had fifteen or so patterns picked out. Love knitting for the grandchildren. My grandchildren are pretty close together. The oldest is only 2 years younger than my own youngest.
> Congratulations on the new addition, do you know if it will be a girl or boy.


Parents want the surprise, so am knitting in neutral with a bit of pink here and blue there.
Aren't Grandchildren wonderful


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Morning everyone 8:20 am and I have just caught up. Gage is gone on the bus, Greg and the dog are curled up and fast asleep. Woo hooo. Computer time in peace. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Went to bed early last night as I was still not feeling so wonderful. Head is less stuffy now but still have a pretty sore throat and have developed a cough now. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:
> 
> Finished the 2nd Hello Kitty hat last night while we were watching a movie. Gage picked out a Christmas movie to watch last night. We watched Rudolph.
> 
> Here are some pics I took this morning,


Deuce is very white! I know the Heelers come such, but the ones I have seen had lots more patches. Hope you are enjoying your computer time!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a blustery Great Bend, we are getting a bit of wind at the moment with the tiniest bit of snow mixed in. The chimes are ringing every so often.
> 
> Todays' coffee with a hot chocolate to warm your insides after being outside.
> 
> Today I get a couple hours to myself.  After getting the cookie dough ready to go into the fridge I may have time to knot briefly. I think I 'm having with drawls. Sam going to work on the cloth pattern you sent me.
> 
> Healing energy and hugs for all.


Morning Caren, thank you for coffee. I am thinking the cocoa is DJs?  We are going to groom Wicket today, poor pup, I brush and brush but his undercoat is so fine that it will eventually start to felt if I don't keep it down. I'll have to bake tomorrow.


----------



## gagesmom

We got him from a friend of ours. All of deuces brothers and sisters had patches of all sorts and he was the only one that looked like this. So of course our friend chose him and we are glad that he did. Deuce came to live with us as our friend got a job offer that took him away to much for him to keep Deuce, so a 4 month old puppy moved in and has been with us ever since.


Lurker 2 said:


> Deuce is very white! I know the Heelers come such, but the ones I have seen had lots more patches. Hope you are enjoying your computer time!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I imagine Jamie will like it too, she is a sweet wine person. I think it might make very tasty pouched pears. or reduced and drizzled over ice cream. hmm will have to look into this a bit further.


Ooh yum!!!! Is it too early to play with wine? It's bound to be 5 o'clock somewhere, right?


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> Morning everyone 8:20 am and I have just caught up. Gage is gone on the bus, Greg and the dog are curled up and fast asleep. Woo hooo. Computer time in peace. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Went to bed early last night as I was still not feeling so wonderful. Head is less stuffy now but still have a pretty sore throat and have developed a cough now. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:
> 
> Finished the 2nd Hello Kitty hat last night while we were watching a movie. Gage picked out a Christmas movie to watch last night. We watched Rudolph.
> 
> Here are some pics I took this morning,


Sorry to hear your throat is still not getting any better, of course a cough is not gong to help it any.

Nice to see pictures of the snow  Hello Duce nice to see you.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> They keep saying snow and I keep hoping but not enough to make a difference yet. Cold winds today making it very cold out. There was a bit of freezing pellets and sone flakes earlier so we might still get something. I am going to take some me time even if it means locking myself in my bedroom. I have tracked down a few of my fancy christmas pans to make little cakes and cookies and then make some of the family favorite cookie dough so it is slice and bake. Shortbread cookies will be some point this week, my favorites and then more of Seth's jammie dodgers.


Your family is so lucky to have you! You are such a good provider.
Much to my surprise a couple turned up last night with two packets of rolls (bread buns) and a French stick, they say they can bring me bread every week- but I had to tell them that for me they had just brought enough for a fortnight- so I guess home-made is going to be even more of a treat.


----------



## Patches39

gagesmom said:


> Morning everyone 8:20 am and I have just caught up. Gage is gone on the bus, Greg and the dog are curled up and fast asleep. Woo hooo. Computer time in peace. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Went to bed early last night as I was still not feeling so wonderful. Head is less stuffy now but still have a pretty sore throat and have developed a cough now. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:
> 
> Finished the 2nd Hello Kitty hat last night while we were watching a movie. Gage picked out a Christmas movie to watch last night. We watched Rudolph.
> 
> H
> ere are some pics I took this morning,


Good morning, lovely photos, snow look like here, only it's raining now.


----------



## gagesmom

Love our Deuce. He always stands still as can be to see if we can see him. We call his name and he stays still but wags his tail. What a silly boy.


NanaCaren said:


> Sorry to hear your throat is still not getting any better, of course a cough is not gong to help it any.
> 
> Nice to see pictures of the snow  Hello Duce nice to see you.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Made some boot cuffs for Christmas gifts.


You have a real production line going! Good work!


----------



## woollyhat

angelam said:


> I grew up and went to school in Basingstoke. My best friend lived in Pack Lane. Don't think there even any shops there at that time!


hello angelam.
Pack lane wool shop is residential house with the shop at the side of it, just after you turn at the traffic lights it is a couple of houses down they have a board up at the end of their drive, so if you ever go there dive slowly in case you pass it
we have a hobbycraft now in Basingstoke but I was a bit disappointed with there yarn, I thought they could of had more, 
tina


----------



## Patches39

gagesmom said:


> Made some boot cuffs for Christmas gifts.


Very nice, lovely colors. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> Lovely cups, set the mood for the season. Thanks :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :-D :-D Thank you a couple of my winter collection. I figure I can take them out now the snow seems to be staying.


----------



## Lurker 2

woollyhat said:


> Parents want the surprise, so am knitting in neutral with a bit of pink here and blue there.
> Aren't Grandchildren wonderful


I have terrible difficulty getting my daughter to measure the kids- I never know what size to make- other than that both of them are taller then average, so things need to be long. Consequently I end up doing lots of things that are accessories or toys. You are so lucky to have so many grandchildren so quickly- I have only the one daughter alive- so I think the two we have are my lot.


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Just skimming by today. Haven't had much time to post over the last few days. Will be missing for the next 24 hrs as I'm going to babysit my DGS and DGD, not to mention the chickens! Hope they don't decide to go walkabouts again!
> Love and hugs to all who need them xx


Enjoy the grands and the chickens, I do miss mine the fresh eggs were wonderful. Love and Hugs back to you and extra energy too.


----------



## gagesmom

Had lots of time to knit while my computer was off line. lol


Lurker 2 said:


> You have a real production line going! Good work!


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Had lots of time to knit while my computer was off line. lol


I find it can be a bit counter productive being on the computer! But I have my sewing table set up beside me so I can swing round and work on the guernsey.


----------



## gagesmom

Good idea. I have to do something like that. Maybe once wew move. Julie you have a brilliant mind. 


Lurker 2 said:


> I find it can be a bit counter productive being on the computer! But I have my sewing table set up beside me so I can swing round and work on the guernsey.


----------



## Lurker 2

Three am., and I am going back to bed again for a bit. It is still 21 C inside although outside it has dropped to 16 C. The barometer reads that it will be cloudy today- be interesting to see what happens- I have to go out for my final fitting for the dentures- then comes the process of learning to wear them. My lips have shrunk- but I am sure that will be short term. Happy Day to all who are still in Monday!


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Morning everyone 8:20 am and I have just caught up. Gage is gone on the bus, Greg and the dog are curled up and fast asleep. Woo hooo. Computer time in peace. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Went to bed early last night as I was still not feeling so wonderful. Head is less stuffy now but still have a pretty sore throat and have developed a cough now. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:
> 
> Finished the 2nd Hello Kitty hat last night while we were watching a movie. Gage picked out a Christmas movie to watch last night. We watched Rudolph.
> 
> Here are some pics I took this morning,


Those are great! The house looks so peaceful. Cute Deuce, he looks like a big loving bouncy puppy even though he 's full grown. 
You did get your snow, I sure hope you get over your cold soon though, sucks to be sick at the holidays. 
You definitely were productive while offline, love them all. :thumbup: Hugs


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Good idea. I have to do something like that. Maybe once wew move. Julie you have a brilliant mind.


It is perhaps an advantage of being on my own- I can set up my house how I like! Night night All! / Good morning/ Afternoon!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Three am., and I am going back to bed again for a bit. It is still 21 C inside although outside it has dropped to 16 C. The barometer reads that it will be cloudy today- be interesting to see what happens- I have to go out for my final fitting for the dentures- then comes the process of learning to wear them. My lips have shrunk- but I am sure that will be short term. Happy Day to all who are still in Monday!


Sleep well. hugs


----------



## gagesmom

Julie have a good rest, I am so happy for you abbout the dentures. I am going on Wednesday coming up(11th dec) to see the denturist,


Lurker 2 said:


> Three am., and I am going back to bed again for a bit. It is still 21 C inside although outside it has dropped to 16 C. The barometer reads that it will be cloudy today- be interesting to see what happens- I have to go out for my final fitting for the dentures- then comes the process of learning to wear them. My lips have shrunk- but I am sure that will be short term. Happy Day to all who are still in Monday!


----------



## gagesmom

Poledra65 said:


> Those are great! The house looks so peaceful. Cute Deuce, he looks like a big loving bouncy puppy even though he 's full grown.
> You did get your snow, I sure hope you get over your cold soon though, sucks to be sick at the holidays.
> You definitely were productive while offline, love them all. :thumbup: Hugs


Was happy to see my snow this morning. As long as I have snow for Christmas eve and Christmas day that is all I want.

Deuce looked at me as though I had 4 heads this morning when I opened the door to let him out for his business. He got over it in a hurry when it was time to take Gage out for the bus.


----------



## Grannypeg

Little Madam is beautiful!. Your decorations are gorgeous.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, no frost this morning but still chilly.
> 
> Busy day today, I've got to finish off some mini mes that are CHristmas presents, also finish the penguin teacosy for SIL, the WI KnitWIts are here this morning as we have to price everything up for the sale on Wednesday.
> Do a load of shopping as GS ate everything while he was here and get my hair cut.
> Sending healing and peaceful vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> But before I get started Monday photos...


----------



## Poledra65

angelam said:


> Just skimming by today. Haven't had much time to post over the last few days. Will be missing for the next 24 hrs as I'm going to babysit my DGS and DGD, not to mention the chickens! Hope they don't decide to go walkabouts again!
> Love and hugs to all who need them xx


Have fun and hope that Henny Penny doesn't decide to go a wandering. Hugs back at you.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Your family is so lucky to have you! You are such a good provider.
> Much to my surprise a couple turned up last night with two packets of rolls (bread buns) and a French stick, they say they can bring me bread every week- but I had to tell them that for me they had just brought enough for a fortnight- so I guess home-made is going to be even more of a treat.


How wonderful!!


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Was happy to see my snow this morning. As long as I have snow for Christmas eve and Christmas day that is all I want.
> 
> Deuce looked at me as though I had 4 heads this morning when I opened the door to let him out for his business. He got over it in a hurry when it was time to take Gage out for the bus.


LOL! I went to let the dogs out, Buster and Wicket went, but Mocha turned and ran, found his sitting on my side of the bed pretending I couldn't see him in the dark, had to carry his hefty little but and set him outside. :roll: :roll:


----------



## gagesmom

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I went to let the dogs out, Buster and Wicket went, but Mocha turned and ran, found his sitting on my side of the bed pretending I couldn't see him in the dark, had to carry his hefty little but and set him outside. :roll: :roll:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## gagesmom

Off on the hunt for some breakfast, see you all later.


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> Made some boot cuffs for Christmas gifts.


You have done a lovely job of them, I really like the bandana idea. :thumbup:


----------



## ptofValerie

thewren said:


> how goes the arm Valerie? don't you see the doctor tomorrow? or am I a few days behind?
> 
> sam


the arm is all securely wrapped in a plaster of paris cast and i'm wearing my sling. no pain of which to speak and no knitting either. I won't be able to tackle that until free of the cast. as I can now hold a book open, i'm reading an historical text that is keeping me occupied intensely.


----------



## pammie1234

Bonnie7591 said:


> The recipes sound great. I love pizza but certainly don't need the extra carbs.
> Potatoe soup sounds good, it has been good weather for soup lately. I wish I didn't have such a fussy husband when it coes to food. He is really just a meat & potatoes guy. I make beef pie but I'm not sure if he advrnturous enough to try Tourtiere
> Railyn, I hope your weather & temperstures are improving.
> Pammie, I also signed up for the advent scarf, a section comes by email each day since Dec. 1. It came via Ravelry, the designer is Tricia Weatherston, I'm not sure if you can still sign up or not. I know she said the pattern will be for sale in the new year
> 
> You can no longer get the email, but it sounds like it will be updated and I will need to check to download. Today, it showed 9 days. So I will keep trying and see if I get it all.
> 
> Shirley, i forgot tp comment earlier but your thread painted picture you posted is beautiful what talent.


----------



## NanaCaren

woollyhat said:


> Parents want the surprise, so am knitting in neutral with a bit of pink here and blue there.
> Aren't Grandchildren wonderful


It is nice to be surprised. I usually knit neutral for all of my grandchildren. Of course most of them are boys, only four girls out of twelve. Love all of my grandchildren and each one thinks they are my favorite.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Morning Caren, thank you for coffee. I am thinking the cocoa is DJs?  We are going to groom Wicket today, poor pup, I brush and brush but his undercoat is so fine that it will eventually start to felt if I don't keep it down. I'll have to bake tomorrow.


Good morning Kaye, you are most welcome. The cocoa was just for the photo,way before any one else was up.  Poor Wicket I had a dog with fine hair not fun to take care of. Today is going to be baking to keep me occupied. Some rest when the house is empty for a couple hours later on. I had to push both dogs out he door this morning and they sure were't out long.


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> it s to be dry here also - just cold - I really should not complain - I look at what bonnie is putting up - she probably thinks we are having a heat wave at 28°. there is no wind so actually it is not too bad. my only worry is the salt doesn't work well at this temperature and there is always the danger of black ice. hopefully they will have a delay in the morning at wait for mornings light.
> 
> sleep well.
> 
> sam


Sam,
I had a chat with June the other day, the temperatures are relative i'm sure it feels cold where you are.
We have warmed up to a balmy -20. (-3F) but now have a howling wind so it still fells like -31. To be honest, I would rather have that than worry abo,ut ice. At least you can be prepared for it & our clothes, houses & cars are warm, unlike in years past. Mom used to talk about waking up with the bedclothes frozen to the wall! OMG!

Shirley, your painting, stained glass & steppings stones are beautiful. I would some day like to try stained glass but have not yet had the opportunity.

Purplefi, what a beautful grand daughter you have.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh yum!!!! Is it too early to play with wine? It's bound to be 5 o'clock somewhere, right?


It is never too early to play with wine according to a friend of mine.  It must be 5o'cock some where oh yes I think so. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Your family is so lucky to have you! You are such a good provider.
> Much to my surprise a couple turned up last night with two packets of rolls (bread buns) and a French stick, they say they can bring me bread every week- but I had to tell them that for me they had just brought enough for a fortnight- so I guess home-made is going to be even more of a treat.


   I try to be, mum always made sure we were taken care of. During the holidays she would put together boxes of food for those in our village that didn't have. We would take the boxes around and leave them on the doorsteps. I don't think any of the people knew who it was, which made christmas all that more memorable for many that would have gone without. Many times there were homemade clothes for the children and hand knitted hats, mitts and scarves. Lots of baked goods for them as well. 
Lucky you on the bread delivery.


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> Love our Deuce. He always stands still as can be to see if we can see him. We call his name and he stays still but wags his tail. What a silly boy.


I wish mine would stand still, it is hard to get a good photo as they think their nose needs to be on the lens.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning Kaye, you are most welcome. The cocoa was just for the photo,way before any one else was up.  Poor Wicket I had a dog with fine hair not fun to take care of. Today is going to be baking to keep me occupied. Some rest when the house is empty for a couple hours later on. I had to push both dogs out he door this morning and they sure were't out long.


He loves to be brushed, but there is only so much you can do when it gets very long, and he likes it better short I think, he is more active and social when his hair is shorter, I also don't have to go hunt him down outside to get him in. He loves his sweaters and lets me put them on with no problem so that helps too. 
I'm with the dogs, but it's better they go out to do their business. :roll: 
David left this morning, he'll be gone over night, don't know what he's doing after he comes back from that trip, just to Remson (sp) so not toooo bad. Just hoping and praying he doesn't have any freezing rain to contend with, or really slick spots. 
Hugs, I'm headed to the shower.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Woke up to a dusting of snow..not much result from it snowing all day yesterday. 19 degrees out so still cold.

Thanks for the coffee and hot cocoa--think I'll opt for the hot chocolate this a.m. I like to dunk my buttered toast in the cup.

Time to figure out dinner. The last I cooked was bringing out leftovers for Friday after Thanksgiving and making stuffed mushrooms to add to the mix. No one has taken up he slack here as we've all be sick so it's been grilled cheese and tomato soup or toast and tea for the last week. I'll probably mix a big pan of meat loaf and have sandwiches with potato soup.

Still have way too much knitting to do...Love the pictures of the decorations and Little Madam is so gorgeous all dressed up - was she headed somewhere special?

Love to all


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> It is never too early to play with wine according to a friend of mine.  It must be 5o'cock some where oh yes I think so. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: I think I like your friend. lolol


----------



## Designer1234

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam,
> I had a chat with June the other day, the temperatures are relative i'm sure it feels cold where you are.
> We have warmed up to a balmy -20. (-3F) but now have a howling wind so it still fells like -31. To be honest, I would rather have that than worry abo,ut ice. At least you can be prepared for it & our clothes, houses & cars are warm, unlike in years past. Mom used to talk about waking up with the bedclothes frozen to the wall! OMG!
> 
> Shirley, your painting, stained glass & steppings stones are beautiful. I would some day like to try stained glass but have not yet had the opportunity.
> 
> Purplefi, what a beautful grand daughter you have.


Thanks Bonnie-- We are going up to -5C today and it is bright and sunny- I agree with you about the ice and if we could get rid of the winds it would help too. I am glad that we get the sun- even if it is cold. We complain a lot but actually we do get used to it. I just looked out the window and spoke too soon. It is snowing -- although not nearly as cold. looks like winter - no sun! (I should have kept quiet about the sunny days here. )

I thank you for the kind words about my work. I miss doing the stained glass-- when you start you will need a place where there is a floor you can sweep, and a garage is a good place -- It is a wonderful craft -

If you ever start, let me know - pm me and I will give you the instructions and some of my patterns for the stepping stones. I miss it.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> He loves to be brushed, but there is only so much you can do when it gets very long, and he likes it better short I think, he is more active and social when his hair is shorter, I also don't have to go hunt him down outside to get him in. He loves his sweaters and lets me put them on with no problem so that helps too.
> I'm with the dogs, but it's better they go out to do their business. :roll:
> David left this morning, he'll be gone over night, don't know what he's doing after he comes back from that trip, just to Remson (sp) so not toooo bad. Just hoping and praying he doesn't have any freezing rain to contend with, or really slick spots.
> Hugs, I'm headed to the shower.


My dogs would not leave a sweater on at all. I have tried so many times and given up. 
Over nights not fun especially when the weather could be not so friendly. I hope there is no freezing rain as well. finger crossed that the roads are clear and everyone stays safe. 
Hugs back at you.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Julie have a good rest, I am so happy for you abbout the dentures. I am going on Wednesday coming up(11th dec) to see the denturist,


I seem to rest in 20 minute to one hour snatches- occasionally getting through to REM sleep. You learn to live with it.
Ringo is refusing his breakfast- he can be a very fussy eater- he will eat anything I am eating, but I refuse to eat canned dog food! which is this morning's offering. He can't be all that hungry!
At least the denturist should not involve pain- I hope !


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> How wonderful!!


It will be bread baked in the morning that has not sold- but far better it goes to families than into the rubbish- because it can't be sold the next day.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I went to let the dogs out, Buster and Wicket went, but Mocha turned and ran, found his sitting on my side of the bed pretending I couldn't see him in the dark, had to carry his hefty little but and set him outside. :roll: :roll:


A delight of winter and pet ownership- but you would not be without him!


----------



## Lurker 2

ptofValerie said:


> the arm is all securely wrapped in a plaster of paris cast and i'm wearing my sling. no pain of which to speak and no knitting either. I won't be able to tackle that until free of the cast. as I can now hold a book open, i'm reading an historical text that is keeping me occupied intensely.


That is great that you have so many irons in the fire- to keep you occupied while the arm is out of action. Glad there is no major pain with it. Not sure how I would manage with a break.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning Kaye, you are most welcome. The cocoa was just for the photo,way before any one else was up.  Poor Wicket I had a dog with fine hair not fun to take care of. Today is going to be baking to keep me occupied. Some rest when the house is empty for a couple hours later on. I had to push both dogs out he door this morning and they sure were't out long.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: And Kiwi is getting old!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: And Kiwi is getting old!


Yes she sure is and doesn't do cold or extreme heat very well at all.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I try to be, mum always made sure we were taken care of. During the holidays she would put together boxes of food for those in our village that didn't have. We would take the boxes around and leave them on the doorsteps. I don't think any of the people knew who it was, which made christmas all that more memorable for many that would have gone without. Many times there were homemade clothes for the children and hand knitted hats, mitts and scarves. Lots of baked goods for them as well.
> Lucky you on the bread delivery.


It is great to have a tradition of giving!
It is quite odd not having to make the bread!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Woke up to a dusting of snow..not much result from it snowing all day yesterday. 19 degrees out so still cold.
> 
> Thanks for the coffee and hot cocoa--think I'll opt for the hot chocolate this a.m. I like to dunk my buttered toast in the cup.
> 
> Time to figure out dinner. The last I cooked was bringing out leftovers for Friday after Thanksgiving and making stuffed mushrooms to add to the mix. No one has taken up he slack here as we've all be sick so it's been grilled cheese and tomato soup or toast and tea for the last week.  I'll probably mix a big pan of meat loaf and have sandwiches with potato soup.
> 
> Still have way too much knitting to do...Love the pictures of the decorations and Little Madam is so gorgeous all dressed up - was she headed somewhere special?
> 
> Love to all


Hope you feel better soon, Rookie- this time it seems to have lasted and lasted! Good luck for the knitting- are you feeling up to doing it?


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Yes she sure is and doesn't do cold or extreme heat very well at all.


actually from what I understand of the life expectancy of a Great Dane she is doing exceptionally well! Luna you are likely to have underfoot a lot longer!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I try to be, mum always made sure we were taken care of. During the holidays she would put together boxes of food for those in our village that didn't have. We would take the boxes around and leave them on the doorsteps. I don't think any of the people knew who it was, which made christmas all that more memorable for many that would have gone without. Many times there were homemade clothes for the children and hand knitted hats, mitts and scarves. Lots of baked goods for them as well.
> Lucky you on the bread delivery.


Your family sounds like it's pretty special going back quite a few generations, that is a wonderful gift that they have passed down through the generations.


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks Bonnie-- We are going up to -5C today and it is bright and sunny- I agree with you about the ice and if we could get rid of the winds it would help too. I am glad that we get the sun- even if it is cold. We complain a lot but actually we do get used to it. I just looked out the window and spoke too soon. It is snowing -- although not nearly as cold. looks like winter - no sun! (I should have kept quiet about the sunny days here. )
> 
> I thank you for the kind words about my work. I miss doing the stained glass-- when you start you will need a place where there is a floor you can sweep, and a garage is a good place -- It is a wonderful craft -
> 
> If you ever start, let me know - pm me and I will give you the instructions and some of my patterns for the stepping stones. I miss it.


That, is definitely snow. Well, I hope your sun comes back out. Our day so far has dawned sunny, and we are supposed to have a heat wave of 17F today, supposed to make it up to 29F or so tomorrow, we can but hope.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> That, is definitely snow. Well, I hope your sun comes back out. Our day so far has dawned sunny, and we are supposed to have a heat wave of 17F today, supposed to make it up to 29F or so tomorrow, we can but hope.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbdown: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> My dogs would not leave a sweater on at all. I have tried so many times and given up.
> Over nights not fun especially when the weather could be not so friendly. I hope there is no freezing rain as well. finger crossed that the roads are clear and everyone stays safe.
> Hugs back at you.


Mocha likes a sweater in the winter too, but he tends to get out of them if they start to annoy him. Buster would wear a sweater in a heartbeat if I could find one to fit, I am going to just make him one after the holidays are past, it's sad, he answers to Tubby. :roll: 
Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> It will be bread baked in the morning that has not sold- but far better it goes to families than into the rubbish- because it can't be sold the next day.


That works, when we lived in Texas, I bought all my bread at the day old bread shop, great bread, just a much better price.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> A delight of winter and pet ownership- but you would not be without him!


 :roll: There are days I'd willingly put him in the Semi and let David take him with though. lolol David has actually considered taking him with but if he does, it will wait until spring I think. ;-)


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> That works, when we lived in Texas, I bought all my bread at the day old bread shop, great bread, just a much better price.


I am fairly certain we have regulations stopping the sale of day old bread- except of course what they sell in the Supermarkets- which of course is why they have all the chemicals in it to prolong shelf life.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> :roll: There are days I'd willingly put him in the Semi and let David take him with though. lolol David has actually considered taking him with but if he does, it will wait until spring I think. ;-)


Both my dogs absolutely have adored Fale- yet it was always me who fed them- that theory did not work. When Fale was here for that brief time in September, Ringo was constantly licking Fale's feet.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, no frost this morning but still chilly.
> 
> Busy day today, I've got to finish off some mini mes that are CHristmas presents, also finish the penguin teacosy for SIL, the WI KnitWIts are here this morning as we have to price everything up for the sale on Wednesday.
> Do a load of shopping as GS ate everything while he was here and get my hair cut.
> Sending healing and peaceful vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> But before I get started Monday photos...


Great photos, Purple! You do have a busy day today. Hopefully you are now sitting down with a glass of wine.


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Morning everyone 8:20 am and I have just caught up. Gage is gone on the bus, Greg and the dog are curled up and fast asleep. Woo hooo. Computer time in peace. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Went to bed early last night as I was still not feeling so wonderful. Head is less stuffy now but still have a pretty sore throat and have developed a cough now. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:
> 
> Finished the 2nd Hello Kitty hat last night while we were watching a movie. Gage picked out a Christmas movie to watch last night. We watched Rudolph.
> 
> Here are some pics I took this morning,


Wish I could knit as fast as you do! I'm sorry to hear you've developed a cough...that can make you miserable if there aren't any other aches and pains.
Lovely snow and I almost couldn't see Deuce!!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> They keep saying snow and I keep hoping but not enough to make a difference yet. Cold winds today making it very cold out. There was a bit of freezing pellets and sone flakes earlier so we might still get something. I am going to take some me time even if it means locking myself in my bedroom. I have tracked down a few of my fancy christmas pans to make little cakes and cookies and then make some of the family favorite cookie dough so it is slice and bake. Shortbread cookies will be some point this week, my favorites and then more of Seth's jammie dodgers.


With all you plan to do, I'm wondering when you're going to find time to lock yourself in your bedroom???! Even if you do, you'll probably have someone knocking on the door because they can't find something....that's what happened often when my children were growing up.
Those homemade cookies sound mighty good...wish I were still able to cook and bake...I always enjoyed it.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Made some boot cuffs for Christmas gifts.


WOW!! Like I said before, you are a knitting wonder!!
Those are all lovely...I love the idea of matching bandanas for the dogs and owners!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh yum!!!! Is it too early to play with wine? It's bound to be 5 o'clock somewhere, right?


"

Yes, "Jimmy Buffet", it is 5 o'clock somewhere! Go for it! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Your family is so lucky to have you! You are such a good provider.
> Much to my surprise a couple turned up last night with two packets of rolls (bread buns) and a French stick, they say they can bring me bread every week- but I had to tell them that for me they had just brought enough for a fortnight- so I guess home-made is going to be even more of a treat.


How lovely for you!!
How are you today, Julie? Or is it still night for you??
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Julie have a good rest, I am so happy for you abbout the dentures. I am going on Wednesday coming up(11th dec) to see the denturist,


Seems like the 3 of us, you, Julie and I are getting some aids....all though, the dentures aren't really aids, but I'm sure it will be much more pleasant eating for the two of you. I had to reschedule the appointment to get my hearing aids. Was supposed to go tomorrow but the specialist won't be in so I go next week....I'm so ready to have them....
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I went to let the dogs out, Buster and Wicket went, but Mocha turned and ran, found his sitting on my side of the bed pretending I couldn't see him in the dark, had to carry his hefty little but and set him outside. :roll: :roll:


He didn't want to get his little toesies wet and cold!!
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Both my dogs absolutely have adored Fale- yet it was always me who fed them- that theory did not work. When Fale was here for that brief time in September, Ringo was constantly licking Fale's feet.


Interesting how that works isn't it? We do the work and they get the love. lolol


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> "
> 
> Yes, "Jimmy Buffet", it is 5 o'clock somewhere! Go for it! LOL!
> JuneK


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> He loves to be brushed, but there is only so much you can do when it gets very long, and he likes it better short I think, he is more active and social when his hair is shorter, I also don't have to go hunt him down outside to get him in. He loves his sweaters and lets me put them on with no problem so that helps too.
> I'm with the dogs, but it's better they go out to do their business. :roll:
> David left this morning, he'll be gone over night, don't know what he's doing after he comes back from that trip, just to Remson (sp) so not toooo bad. Just hoping and praying he doesn't have any freezing rain to contend with, or really slick spots.
> Hugs, I'm headed to the shower.


I'm praying for safe driving and good road conditions for David's driving...I know you'll be glad when it's summer so you won't be worrying about him.
Hug,
JuneK


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> I am fairly certain we have regulations stopping the sale of day old bread- except of course what they sell in the Supermarkets- which of course is why they have all the chemicals in it to prolong shelf life.


There are several ways to freshen bread if it goes stale. Google has the answers and timings. Might be useful if you get a regular supply that is at the end of its use by date. They seem to be kind people and much better use for it than throwing it away.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks Bonnie-- We are going up to -5C today and it is bright and sunny- I agree with you about the ice and if we could get rid of the winds it would help too. I am glad that we get the sun- even if it is cold. We complain a lot but actually we do get used to it. I just looked out the window and spoke too soon. It is snowing -- although not nearly as cold. looks like winter - no sun! (I should have kept quiet about the sunny days here. )
> 
> I thank you for the kind words about my work. I miss doing the stained glass-- when you start you will need a place where there is a floor you can sweep, and a garage is a good place -- It is a wonderful craft -
> 
> If you ever start, let me know - pm me and I will give you the instructions and some of my patterns for the stepping stones. I miss it.


It looks like a winter wonderland...we still have just a cold,drizzly rain....has my shoulder aching. But I'm so thankful that we don't have the ice that so many other have even here in the northwestern parts of our state.
Amazing what difference 30 miles can make in weather conditions....God bless the Gulf Stream!
I'm sure you and Pat are all snuggled in or are you braving the snow for Tim Horton's coffee?
JuneK


----------



## jheiens

NanaCaren said:


> It is nice to be surprised. I usually knit neutral for all of my grandchildren. Of course most of them are boys, only four girls out of twelve. Love all of my grandchildren and each one thinks they are my favorite.


As DD1 is 8 years older than DD2, she grew up knowing that she was/is the best Paula Sue Heiens in the whole world. When DD2 came along, she also know that she was/is the best Susan Lynne in the whole world.

From time to time Tim likes to be reminded that he is my favorite grandson named Tim. None has ever noticed just how specific those statements are and so never felt themselves greater or lesser than the other/s of their generation. When I prayed for patience, I didn't recognize that sometimes wisdom comes along with it.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> As DD1 is 8 years older than DD2, she grew up knowing that she was/is the best Paula Sue Heiens in the whole world. When DD2 came along, she also know that she was/is the best Susan Lynne in the whole world.
> 
> From time to time Tim likes to be reminded that he is my favorite grandson named Tim. None has ever noticed just how specific those statements are and so never felt themselves greater or lesser than the other/s of their generation. When I prayed for patience, I didn't recognize that sometimes wisdom comes along with it.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> Ohio Joy


And sometimes we have to remind ourselves that trying times and difficulties are the things that teach us to be patient!
JuneK


----------



## jheiens

jknappva said:


> And sometimes we have to remind ourselves that trying times and difficulties are the things that teach us to be patient!
> JuneK


That is what Paul wrote in one of his letters to the new churches in his day, I think.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> It is great to have a tradition of giving!
> It is quite odd not having to make the bread!


Yes it is nice to have a tradition like that teaches the children to be caring of others. 
I can imagine it would be odd not making bread after making it for so long.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> The shop looks like there is a nice variety. DJ was checking out the patterns letting me know which ones she likes before she left for school.


Will have to take you there next time you come over. xx


----------



## NanaCaren

Well think I 'll take advantage of my double post and change. 
A photo of the inside of my hobbit house, a little sparse this year from lack of garden and time for canning.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Will have to take you there next time you come over. xx


That would be stupendous :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:



> That would be stupendous :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nittergma

I have only just gotten on here. "Hello Kitty" hats sound nice for my Grand daughters. It's too bad I've only just gotten inspired to knit some Christmas presents! Are they hard to make? Also I like the slice and bake cookie dough idea! 

Bonnie, I got your mail but I'm unable to reply (it's acting up) I saw the moccasins and they look so warm and nice looking too


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks Bonnie-- We are going up to -5C today and it is bright and sunny- I agree with you about the ice and if we could get rid of the winds it would help too. I am glad that we get the sun- even if it is cold. We complain a lot but actually we do get used to it. I just looked out the window and spoke too soon. It is snowing -- although not nearly as cold. looks like winter - no sun! (I should have kept quiet about the sunny days here. )
> 
> I thank you for the kind words about my work. I miss doing the stained glass-- when you start you will need a place where there is a floor you can sweep, and a garage is a good place -- It is a wonderful craft -
> 
> If you ever start, let me know - pm me and I will give you the instructions and some of my patterns for the stepping stones. I miss it.


So nice to look at.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> actually from what I understand of the life expectancy of a Great Dane she is doing exceptionally well! Luna you are likely to have underfoot a lot longer!


Great Danes are not long lived dogs, I think Kiwi was absent with they gave that talk. I do not mind and will miss her terribly when her time comes.


----------



## nittergma

Caren, I love the inside of your Hobbit house!!


NanaCaren said:


> Well think I 'll take advantage of my double post and change.
> A photo of the inside of my hobbit house, a little sparse this year from lack of garden and time for canning.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Well think I 'll take advantage of my double post and change.
> A photo of the inside of my hobbit house, a little sparse this year from lack of garden and time for canning.


Looks good to me.


----------



## PurpleFi

Patches39 said:


> Looks good to me.


And me. xx


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Your family sounds like it's pretty special going back quite a few generations, that is a wonderful gift that they have passed down through the generations.


I never really thought of it that way, was just a way of life.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> I have terrible difficulty getting my daughter to measure the kids- I never know what size to make- other than that both of them are taller then average, so things need to be long. Consequently I end up doing lots of things that are accessories or toys. You are so lucky to have so many grandchildren so quickly- I have only the one daughter alive- so I think the two we have are my lot.


Do your grandkids live far away from you? I am lucky that mine live in town, only 5 miles away so I see them a few times a week.

Nice of your friends to drop off fresh bread, home made is always so good. I think I married the only man in the world who doesn't care for fresh homemade bread. He grew up with it so maybe his moms wasn't as good as my moms?
Melody, all your knitting looks great, you shouod have some happy friends & family at Christmas.


----------



## nittergma

Melody, Your boot cuffs look beautiful! Do you just measure around the boot and knit a tube that size? And your bandanas, how warm they must be, where a scarf can't quite get sometimes. Duece is a nice looking dog. He looks a little like our Noah in my Avatar although he's Eskie and Aussie mix.


gagesmom said:


> Made some boot cuffs for Christmas gifts.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> How lovely for you!!
> How are you today, Julie? Or is it still night for you??
> Hugs,
> JuneK


It was still night when I last was online! but at 6-45am., sun is well up now. I am eating some of the French Stick I was given for breakfast. Our news is full of the politics of our Delegation to the Mandela funeral. As another staunch Rugby playing country South Africa has long been a competitor of ours- and it led into a lot of controversy in Apartheid years because so many of our brilliant players were Maori, and refused Visa's to enter SA.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Interesting how that works isn't it? We do the work and they get the love. lolol


Fale has that way with animals and babies!


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> There are several ways to freshen bread if it goes stale. Google has the answers and timings. Might be useful if you get a regular supply that is at the end of its use by date. They seem to be kind people and much better use for it than throwing it away.


I agree! I put most of what I was given straight into the Deep Freeze! I have quite a bit of practice in using up stale bread- one of my very favourites is a cheese and onion pudding.


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> As DD1 is 8 years older than DD2, she grew up knowing that she was/is the best Paula Sue Heiens in the whole world. When DD2 came along, she also know that she was/is the best Susan Lynne in the whole world.
> 
> From time to time Tim likes to be reminded that he is my favorite grandson named Tim. None has ever noticed just how specific those statements are and so never felt themselves greater or lesser than the other/s of their generation. When I prayed for patience, I didn't recognize that sometimes wisdom comes along with it.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it is nice to have a tradition like that teaches the children to be caring of others.
> I can imagine it would be odd not making bread after making it for so long.


40 or more years! to a greater or lesser extent.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Well think I 'll take advantage of my double post and change.
> A photo of the inside of my hobbit house, a little sparse this year from lack of garden and time for canning.


It takes quite a bit of dedication to keep up with such a large family as you have!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> It was still night when I last was online! but at 6-45am., sun is well up now. I am eating some of the French Stick I was given for breakfast. Our news is full of the politics of our Delegation to the Mandela funeral. As another staunch Rugby playing country South Africa has long been a competitor of ours- and it led into a lot of controversy in Apartheid years because so many of our brilliant players were Maori, and refused Visa's to enter SA.


I didn't realize that apartheid didn't allow non-whites to visit the country. I knew it was very restrictive to the black South Africans. I learn something new here each day.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do your grandkids live far away from you? I am lucky that mine live in town, only 5 miles away so I see them a few times a week.
> 
> Nice of your friends to drop off fresh bread, home made is always so good. I think I married the only man in the world who doesn't care for fresh homemade bread. He grew up with it so maybe his moms wasn't as good as my moms?
> Melody, all your knitting looks great, you shouod have some happy friends & family at Christmas.


They are away by some 700 miles- in the South Island, whereas I am in the North Island these days. it takes between 1 to 1 and a 1/2 hours to fly. Or when going by land, bus/train, to Wellington, ferry, and another bus/train trip down from Picton to Christchurch. You are so lucky to be close! That is quite odd not to like fresh home -made! Usually people scoff it too quickly!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't realize that apartheid didn't allow non-whites to visit the country. I knew it was very restrictive to the black South Africans. I learn something new here each day.


Yes Apartheid definitely cut both ways!


----------



## EJS

jknappva said:


> I had mentioned in an earlier post that my DS and DSIL have a cat named LUna....in answer to a note by Caren that her dog's name was Luna...seems to be a popular name for our fur-babies!
> JuneK


We call her Luna but her full name is Lunatic.....she can be rather crazy at times. LOL


----------



## gottastch

Hello all -

I'm a little late getting online today. It is bitterly cold here today...wind chill warnings in Minnesota today with a feels like temperature of -30 to -45 degrees F BELOW 0! Lucky for me, those warnings are slightly to my west...still so awfully cold. I'm happy to stay in my little "nest" today and stitch   

I finally got the blanket done that I've had in my head for a while. It is based on "Grandma's Favorite Dishcloth." 
Start: Slip knot on my needle
Row 1: Knit into the front and back of the st (2 sts). 
Row 2: Slip the first st (purlwise) and knit into the front and back (kfb) of the second st (3 sts). 
Row 3: Sl first st (pwise), kfb of second st, knit the rest.

Proceed until half your yarn is gone and then reverse the process by slipping the first st (pwise), knit the next 2 sts together and knit the rest of the sts. When you are back down to 1 st, you are done 

I knit my lace edging right onto the blanket and did a mitered corner. I pretty happy with how it turned out...maybe could have made the edging a little wider but for a first attempt, it is not bad 

I'm working on the crocheted shark slipper sock pattern, as well. I want to make it more of just a slipper and not so much of a sock for the new great nephew in the family. I have the shark "head" the way I want it but forgot about not stitching the same amount of rows for the bottom part of the jaw. My little sharky looks like he has a BIG underbite right now - LOL...will have to redo that but so far so good!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> It finds me up extremely early- even Ringo has not followed me- but like you- I will go and lie down again.
> A preview of the guernsey- have been battling a bit- but it is coming right.


Julie, just got on and have to get off but the guernsey is coming along beautifully. How in the world did we get up to 77 pages already. :shock:

You must be so thrilled with how it is coming along!!! Keep those needles knitting. You got an heirloom in the making. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> Hello all -
> 
> I'm a little late getting online today. It is bitterly cold here today...wind chill warnings in Minnesota today with a feels like temperature of -30 to -45 degrees F BELOW 0! Lucky for me, those warnings are slightly to my west...still so awfully cold. I'm happy to stay in my little "nest" today and stitch
> 
> I finally got the blanket done that I've had in my head for a while. It is based on "Grandma's Favorite Dishcloth."
> Start: Slip knot on my needle
> Row 1: Knit into the front and back of the st (2 sts).
> Row 2: Slip the first st (purlwise) and knit into the front and back (kfb) of the second st (3 sts).
> Row 3: Sl first st (pwise), kfb of second st, knit the rest.
> 
> Proceed until half your yarn is gone and then reverse the process by slipping the first st (pwise), knit the next 2 sts together and knit the rest of the sts. When you are back down to 1 st, you are done
> 
> I knit my lace edging right onto the blanket and did a mitered corner. I pretty happy with how it turned out...maybe could have made the edging a little wider but for a first attempt, it is not bad
> 
> I'm working on the crocheted shark slipper sock pattern, as well. I want to make it more of just a slipper and not so much of a sock for the new great nephew in the family. I have the shark "head" the way I want it but forgot about not stitching the same amount of rows for the bottom part of the jaw. My little sharky looks like he has a BIG underbite right now - LOL...will have to redo that but so far so good!


This is looking so lovely!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Julie, just got on and have to get off but the guernsey is coming along beautifully. How in the world did we get up to 77 pages already. :shock:
> 
> You must be so thrilled with how it is coming along!!! Keep those needles knitting. You got an heirloom in the making. :thumbup:


Heirloom- complete with mistakes, that I just have not had the oomph to unpick. I did try, but the yarn was very difficult to read. Especially in the first few rows!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gottastch, your blanket looks great. Looking forward to seeing the next shark slippers.
Good you can stay in & warm today. It has warmed up some now but the wind is still howling here. Wind chill only -30 today. Not so cold that it kept my husband home, him & the neighbor are off ice fishing for the afternoon.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> It takes quite a bit of dedication to keep up with such a large family as you have!


I have not looked at it like that, just do what needs to be done to keep things running smoothly.


----------



## AZ Sticks

NanaCaren said:


> Back up key boards are a must in my house or used to be until I told them they paid for the next ones that got liquid spilled on it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> That is what Paul wrote in one of his letters to the new churches in his day, I think.
> 
> Ohio Joy


It's something I have to keep reminding myself every day.
It's a shame it too me these many years to realize it!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> It was still night when I last was online! but at 6-45am., sun is well up now. I am eating some of the French Stick I was given for breakfast. Our news is full of the politics of our Delegation to the Mandela funeral. As another staunch Rugby playing country South Africa has long been a competitor of ours- and it led into a lot of controversy in Apartheid years because so many of our brilliant players were Maori, and refused Visa's to enter SA.


And thanks to Mandela, that changed. Our president, first lady and our former presidents are also attending except for George Bush, Sr. His health is not the best so I can understand him not attending. And I heard that some of our Congressmen are attending, also, although they weren't named individually.

JuneK


----------



## iamsam

I did - lol

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Well I've just had breakfast so -GO TO BED SAM!!!!!!!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I agree! I put most of what I was given straight into the Deep Freeze! I have quite a bit of practice in using up stale bread- one of my very favourites is a cheese and onion pudding.


Now, Julie, you know better than to mention a dish and not give a recipe!! We always have stale bread and this sounds like something we'd both like...how can you go wrong with cheese AND onions? LOL!

JuneK


----------



## iamsam

little madam is very very cute - I see a trail of broken hearts.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, no frost this morning but still chilly.
> 
> Busy day today, I've got to finish off some mini mes that are CHristmas presents, also finish the penguin teacosy for SIL, the WI KnitWIts are here this morning as we have to price everything up for the sale on Wednesday.
> Do a load of shopping as GS ate everything while he was here and get my hair cut.
> Sending healing and peaceful vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> But before I get started Monday photos...


----------



## jknappva

EJS said:


> We call her Luna but her full name is Lunatic.....she can be rather crazy at times. LOL


My DS's cat, Luna, is the opposite...she's very 'laid-back' for a young cat. Her sister, Michelle, is the rowdy one. They're from the same litter.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I have not looked at it like that, just do what needs to be done to keep things running smoothly.


You strike me as a very practical person.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> And thanks to Mandela, that changed. Our president, first lady and our former presidents are also attending except for George Bush, Sr. His health is not the best so I can understand him not attending. And I heard that some of our Congressmen are attending, also, although they weren't named individually.
> 
> JuneK


It will be on record as a very major gathering of Dignitaries and others, from what I understand.


----------



## gottastch

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gottastch, your blanket looks great. Looking forward to seeing the next shark slippers.
> Good you can stay in & warm today. It has warmed up some now but the wind is still howling here. Wind chill only -30 today. Not so cold that it kept my husband home, him & the neighbor are off ice fishing for the afternoon.


Oh Bonnie, fun in the ice house  I used to love to go ice fishing. My DH still talks about when we used to go with our friends (who had 3 little girls about the same age are our son). When it was nice out, the guys would put pop-ups outside and the kids would squeal when one of them tripped. Or when they were using the jiggle sticks and would get a fish, they were too young to fiddle with the line so they'd just hold onto the jiggle stick and run until the fish popped out of the hole. My goodness, such fun memories! I hope your husband and neighbor catch some tasty fish for supper!!!


----------



## iamsam

a breezy 27° at three-thirty - some clouds but we are having some decent sunshine also. it doesn't seem as cold when the sun shines.

the children did not have school today. the back roads were really ice covered - and they were not salted. Heidi has three extra children. she is hoping there is school tomorrow. lol

my legs are bothering me today - just don't seem to be able to get them comfortable regardless if I am sitting, standing or horizontal. took a couple motrin - see if that helps. someone said they took a sip of pickle juice - will try that next.

hickory has really dry skin and it is itchy - she goes outside and just lays on her back and scrunches back and forth. or she will put her ear on the ground and just push it against the rocks. I am at a loss as to what to do for her - do I need to add something to her diet - she just gets dry food - is there something I can run on her - I was thinking of trying hand lotion but with all the fur not sure that is a good answer. any and all ideas gratefully accepted.

have a few pages to catch up on so I will get busy here.

sam


----------



## iamsam

we will need a picture when you are finished - why - I forget which pattern I gave you - craft hits again.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a blustery Great Bend, we are getting a bit of wind at the moment with the tiniest bit of snow mixed in. The chimes are ringing every so often.
> 
> Todays' coffee with a hot chocolate to warm your insides after being outside.
> 
> Today I get a couple hours to myself.  After getting the cookie dough ready to go into the fridge I may have time to knot briefly. I think I 'm having with drawls. Sam going to work on the cloth pattern you sent me.
> 
> Healing energy and hugs for all.


----------



## iamsam

what are pouched pears?

lol --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> I imagine Jamie will like it too, she is a sweet wine person. I think it might make very tasty pouched pears. or reduced and drizzled over ice cream. hmm will have to look into this a bit further.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Now, Julie, you know better than to mention a dish and not give a recipe!! We always have stale bread and this sounds like something we'd both like...how can you go wrong with cheese AND onions? LOL!
> 
> JuneK


walked into that one, didn't I?

Cheese Pudding
6 - 8 slices bread and butter
2 eggs
a little mustard (I usually omit as not fond of the combination)
salt and pepper
1 onion
2 tsps Worcestershire Sauce
4 oz grated tasty cheese
1 pint milk
1 oz breadcrumbs

Cut bread and butter into neat pieces, and arrange in a pie dish.
Break the eggs into a basin and add the seasonings, finely chopped onion and sauce.
Bet well, and add cheese reserving a quarter for the top.
Stir in the milk. pour this custard mixture over the bread and butter in the pie dish, and allow to soak for about 15 minutes before baking.
Mix the remaining cheese and breadcrumbs together, sprinkle over the top of the pudding and bake at 350 F, mark 4, until set.
about 3/4 hour.


----------



## Railyn

hickory has really dry skin and it is itchy - 

[I had a dog owner tell me once to add oil to the dry dog food. He used just regular vegetable oil. Might be worth a try.


----------



## iamsam

I forget what this was about?

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I guess it is a matter of how we have been used to learning- I go always to a written instruction- although I know so many here like to go to You Tube for a video. I must have missed the photo- I will have to go on a hunt!


----------



## iamsam

we play the same game with our white lab - he is pure white - wonderful dog. sheds big time to Heidi's lament.

sam



gagesmom said:


> Morning everyone 8:20 am and I have just caught up. Gage is gone on the bus, Greg and the dog are curled up and fast asleep. Woo hooo. Computer time in peace. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Went to bed early last night as I was still not feeling so wonderful. Head is less stuffy now but still have a pretty sore throat and have developed a cough now. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:
> 
> Finished the 2nd Hello Kitty hat last night while we were watching a movie. Gage picked out a Christmas movie to watch last night. We watched Rudolph.
> 
> Here are some pics I took this morning,


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I forget what this was about?
> 
> sam


Cathy had posted a bootee she had Kitchener stitched the join on page 38- I had missed it- but now I have found it it looks lovely!


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> we will need a picture when you are finished - why - I forget which pattern I gave you - craft hits again.
> 
> sam


what are pouched pears?

lol --- sam

I plan on posting it have about 1/4 done, not much alone time today after all. 2o minutes of free time before the kids started arriving home. Have to walk and get DJ in a few minutes.

I meant poached pears, you take pears that are just a bit under ripe pot them in a pot cove with wine and very gently poach them. take pears out of the wine, set onto a platter and reduce the wine to a little less than half serve over pears.I cut mine in half and take the core out put a little ice cream on the pear then drizzle the wine reduction over yummmmm good dessert.


----------



## iamsam

what a great idea for people who don't like wearing scarves - and boot cuffs are beautiful - good job.

sam



gagesmom said:


> Made some boot cuffs for Christmas gifts.


----------



## gottastch

thewren said:


> hickory has really dry skin and it is itchy - she goes outside and just lays on her back and scrunches back and forth. or she will put her ear on the ground and just push it against the rocks. I am at a loss as to what to do for her - do I need to add something to her diet - she just gets dry food - is there something I can run on her - I was thinking of trying hand lotion but with all the fur not sure that is a good answer. any and all ideas gratefully accepted.


We used to tell people where I worked to use fish oil. You could call your vet to see how big of a capsule but just poke it and squeeze the contents onto Hickory's food once or twice a day, depending on what your vet says. Regular vegetable oil doesn't have any skin benefits, it just "greases the tubing"


----------



## iamsam

healing energy continues to encircle you for quick healing.

sam

what are you reading?



ptofValerie said:


> the arm is all securely wrapped in a plaster of paris cast and i'm wearing my sling. no pain of which to speak and no knitting either. I won't be able to tackle that until free of the cast. as I can now hold a book open, i'm reading an historical text that is keeping me occupied intensely.


----------



## iamsam

try getting cats to go out.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning Kaye, you are most welcome. The cocoa was just for the photo,way before any one else was up.  Poor Wicket I had a dog with fine hair not fun to take care of. Today is going to be baking to keep me occupied. Some rest when the house is empty for a couple hours later on. I had to push both dogs out he door this morning and they sure were't out long.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> try getting cats to go out.
> 
> sam


I can imagine how that is Sox would look at me like i was crazy and wait until I nudged him before going out.


----------



## iamsam

that looks very cold Shirley - you will definitely need your new coat this winter.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Thanks Bonnie-- We are going up to -5C today and it is bright and sunny- I agree with you about the ice and if we could get rid of the winds it would help too. I am glad that we get the sun- even if it is cold. We complain a lot but actually we do get used to it. I just looked out the window and spoke too soon. It is snowing -- although not nearly as cold. looks like winter - no sun! (I should have kept quiet about the sunny days here. )
> 
> I thank you for the kind words about my work. I miss doing the stained glass-- when you start you will need a place where there is a floor you can sweep, and a garage is a good place -- It is a wonderful craft -
> 
> If you ever start, let me know - pm me and I will give you the instructions and some of my patterns for the stepping stones. I miss it.


----------



## KateB

ptofValerie said:


> the arm is all securely wrapped in a plaster of paris cast and i'm wearing my sling. no pain of which to speak and no knitting either. I won't be able to tackle that until free of the cast. as I can now hold a book open, i'm reading an historical text that is keeping me occupied intensely.


Glad to hear that you are not in pain Valerie, but a pity about not knitting. Pleased you're enjoying your book.


----------



## iamsam

at least you have plenty of wine - you won't notice the lack of food.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Well think I 'll take advantage of my double post and change.
> A photo of the inside of my hobbit house, a little sparse this year from lack of garden and time for canning.


----------



## martina

thewren said:


> a breezy 27° at three-thirty - some clouds but we are having some decent sunshine also. it doesn't seem as cold when the sun shines.
> 
> the children did not have school today. the back roads were really ice covered - and they were not salted. Heidi has three extra children. she is hoping there is school tomorrow. lol
> 
> my legs are bothering me today - just don't seem to be able to get them comfortable regardless if I am sitting, standing or horizontal. took a couple motrin - see if that helps. someone said they took a sip of pickle juice - will try that next.
> 
> hickory has really dry skin and it is itchy - she goes outside and just lays on her back and scrunches back and forth. or she will put her ear on the ground and just push it against the rocks. I am at a loss as to what to do for her - do I need to add something to her diet - she just gets dry food - is there something I can run on her - I was thinking of trying hand lotion but with all the fur not sure that is a good answer. any and all ideas gratefully accepted.
> 
> have a few pages to catch up on so I will get busy here.
> 
> sam


It sounds as though Hickory's problem could be dietary, I wouldn't use any type of cream without checking first with a vet.


----------



## iamsam

I have tried that as a dishcloth and the corner I finished on never looked right. your edging is so neat. must learn how to do that.

sam



gottastch said:


> Hello all -
> 
> I'm a little late getting online today. It is bitterly cold here today...wind chill warnings in Minnesota today with a feels like temperature of -30 to -45 degrees F BELOW 0! Lucky for me, those warnings are slightly to my west...still so awfully cold. I'm happy to stay in my little "nest" today and stitch
> 
> I finally got the blanket done that I've had in my head for a while. It is based on "Grandma's Favorite Dishcloth."
> Start: Slip knot on my needle
> Row 1: Knit into the front and back of the st (2 sts).
> Row 2: Slip the first st (purlwise) and knit into the front and back (kfb) of the second st (3 sts).
> Row 3: Sl first st (pwise), kfb of second st, knit the rest.
> 
> Proceed until half your yarn is gone and then reverse the process by slipping the first st (pwise), knit the next 2 sts together and knit the rest of the sts. When you are back down to 1 st, you are done
> 
> I knit my lace edging right onto the blanket and did a mitered corner. I pretty happy with how it turned out...maybe could have made the edging a little wider but for a first attempt, it is not bad
> 
> I'm working on the crocheted shark slipper sock pattern, as well. I want to make it more of just a slipper and not so much of a sock for the new great nephew in the family. I have the shark "head" the way I want it but forgot about not stitching the same amount of rows for the bottom part of the jaw. My little sharky looks like he has a BIG underbite right now - LOL...will have to redo that but so far so good!


----------



## iamsam

that sounds like a tasty lunch.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> walked into that one, didn't I?
> 
> Cheese Pudding
> 6 - 8 slices bread and butter
> 2 eggs
> a little mustard (I usually omit as not fond of the combination)
> salt and pepper
> 1 onion
> 2 tsps Worcestershire Sauce
> 4 oz grated tasty cheese
> 1 pint milk
> 1 oz breadcrumbs
> 
> Cut bread and butter into neat pieces, and arrange in a pie dish.
> Break the eggs into a basin and add the seasonings, finely chopped onion and sauce.
> Bet well, and add cheese reserving a quarter for the top.
> Stir in the milk. pour this custard mixture over the bread and butter in the pie dish, and allow to soak for about 15 minutes before baking.
> Mix the remaining cheese and breadcrumbs together, sprinkle over the top of the pudding and bake at 350 F, mark 4, until set.
> about 3/4 hour.


----------



## iamsam

I know what pouched pears are - was teasing you.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> what are pouched pears?
> 
> lol --- sam
> 
> I plan on posting it have about 1/4 done, not much alone time today after all. 2o minutes of free time before the kids started arriving home. Have to walk and get DJ in a few minutes.
> 
> I meant poached pears, you take pears that are just a bit under ripe pot them in a pot cove with wine and very gently poach them. take pears out of the wine, set onto a platter and reduce the wine to a little less than half serve over pears.I cut mine in half and take the core out put a little ice cream on the pear then drizzle the wine reduction over yummmmm good dessert.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> that sounds like a tasty lunch.
> 
> sam


I like it any time of day!


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> at least you have plenty of wine - you won't notice the lack of food.
> 
> sam


There is as much juice on that rack as there is wine among a few stronger things. :shock:


----------



## martina

thewren said:


> I have tried that as a dishcloth and the corner I finished on never looked right. your edging is so neat. must learn how to do that.
> 
> sam


I start with three stitches on the needle, and follow the rest till the end when I also cast off when there are three stitches left. I think it makes both of those corners neater for me. May help ?


----------



## gottastch

thewren said:


> I have tried that as a dishcloth and the corner I finished on never looked right. your edging is so neat. must learn how to do that.
> 
> sam


You can do it, Sam...the mitered corner just takes a little practice but it works well. Let me know if you have troubles


----------



## RookieRetiree

When poached in red wine, the pears take on a beautiful color and make a great presentation as a first course for the holidays. I think the chocolate wine is a definite "must try" with poached pears this Christmas!!



NanaCaren said:


> what are pouched pears?
> 
> lol --- sam
> 
> I plan on posting it have about 1/4 done, not much alone time today after all. 2o minutes of free time before the kids started arriving home. Have to walk and get DJ in a few minutes.
> 
> I meant poached pears, you take pears that are just a bit under ripe pot them in a pot cove with wine and very gently poach them. take pears out of the wine, set onto a platter and reduce the wine to a little less than half serve over pears.I cut mine in half and take the core out put a little ice cream on the pear then drizzle the wine reduction over yummmmm good dessert.


----------



## gottastch

I'm making a roast with gravy to serve over noodles with some veggies on the side. It is a new recipe for me so if it is good, I will post later tonight or tomorrow...smells good so far


----------



## dollyclaire

Railyn said:


> hickory has really dry skin and it is itchy -
> 
> [I had a dog owner tell me once to add oil to the dry dog food. He used just regular vegetable oil. Might be worth a try.


Yes I have been using sunflower oil on the dry biscuits that Solway (long haired daschund ) gets, a teaspoonful every day. He has had quite a few skin problems and the oil seems to be helping. Worth a try


----------



## iamsam

thanks martina - I will try that.

sam



martina said:


> I start with three stitches on the needle, and follow the rest till the end when I also cast off when there are three stitches left. I think it makes both of those corners neater for me. May help ?


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> I did - lol
> 
> sam


Hi Sam and now it's nearly time for me to go to bed. Going to meet London Girl in town on Thursday so need to take it easy to get my energy up. We are going to Camden Horse Tunnels Market. Will try and take some photos, it's a fascinating place.


----------



## iamsam

i'll try it.

also may try the fish oil

sam



dollyclaire said:


> Yes I have been using sunflower oil on the dry biscuits that Solway (long haired daschund ) gets, a teaspoonful every day. He has had quite a few skin problems and the oil seems to be helping. Worth a try


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh what a miserable day today has been. Got up at 6:45 a.m. to find dog had sat on my WIP and broke two of the dpns...okay...can handle that...Picked up friend to take them to a college 1 1/2 hours away...raining and fog and heavy traffic....finished up at college got back in town around 2:30 and drove into a chick-fil-a for late lunch. Ordered grilled chicken salad had eaten less than 1/2 of the salad and BAM..broke a molar off up to the gum. Immediately called dentist and they said come right in. All I can say is thank the Lord I have used the same dentist for 50 years...they said they could save the tooth and crown it and were more than willing to let me just pay what I could each month and my insurance will cover 50% of the cost. So even though it really started out as a pretty crappy day I guess all is well. Will check back in later...am way behind in reading the KTP and need to get supper going.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I know what pouched pears are - was teasing you.
> 
> sam


I figured you did but there might be someone that didn't know so figured it was a good time to post how. That way I wasn't getting caught not posting :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh what a miserable day today has been. Got up at 6:45 a.m. to find dog had sat on my WIP and broke two of the dpns...okay...can handle that...Picked up friend to take them to a college 1 1/2 hours away...raining and fog and heavy traffic....finished up at college got back in town around 2:30 and drove into a chick-fil-a for late lunch. Ordered grilled chicken salad had eaten less than 1/2 of the salad and BAM..broke a molar off up to the gum. Immediately called dentist and they said come right in. All I can say is thank the Lord I have used the same dentist for 50 years...they said they could save the tooth and crown it and were more than willing to let me just pay what I could each month and my insurance will cover 50% of the cost. So even though it really started out as a pretty crappy day I guess all is well. Will check back in later...am way behind in reading the KTP and need to get supper going.


Hi Gwennie, sorry for your mishaps today. One of my knittng group brought along very sad ball of wll that her kitten had attached, hidden, attempted to bury and throw down stairs. I managed to get it back into a ball with instructions not to let the kitten near it again. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> I figured you did but there might be someone that didn't know so figured it was a good time to post how. That way I wasn't getting caught not posting :lol: :lol:


I'm happy to share - you have the pear and I'll have the wine :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

martina said:


> I start with three stitches on the needle, and follow the rest till the end when I also cast off when there are three stitches left. I think it makes both of those corners neater for me. May help ?


I am going to try it your way might look better for me, thanks for the tip. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> I'm happy to share - you have the pear and I'll have the wine :thumbup:


That sounds good to me, no waist that way :wink:


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> That sounds good to me, no waist that way :wink:


Very ckever wordplay. My meds afe kicking in so I;D BETTER getto bed. = typing doens;t look brilliant either. NIght night everyone.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> When poached in red wine, the pears take on a beautiful color and make a great presentation as a first course for the holidays. I think the chocolate wine is a definite "must try" with poached pears this Christmas!!


I am going to make them. Sometimes I can find small pears I think they would make a very nice presentation. Of course there will be some poached in grape or pomegranate juice for the little ones.


----------



## NanaCaren

gottastch said:


> I'm making a roast with gravy to serve over noodles with some veggies on the side. It is a new recipe for me so if it is good, I will post later tonight or tomorrow...smells good so far


mmmmm that sounds yummy and no yorkshire pudding to go with.


----------



## Railyn

IF you got home in one piece, not counting the tooth, it was a good day. Relax, knit and catch your breath.


----------



## purl2diva

I've been struggling with sciatica for three days. So much to do but I can only do a little at a time before the pain says stop!. I am getting quite a bit of mindless knitting done but the tree and shopping await.

Still cold here so I made pasta fagioli for supper. Smells good and should warm us up with lots of leftovers.


----------



## Bonnie7591

gottastch said:


> Oh Bonnie, fun in the ice house  I used to love to go ice fishing. My DH still talks about when we used to go with our friends (who had 3 little girls about the same age are our son). When it was nice out, the guys would put pop-ups outside and the kids would squeal when one of them tripped. Or when they were using the jiggle sticks and would get a fish, they were too young to fiddle with the line so they'd just hold onto the jiggle stick and run until the fish popped out of the hole. My goodness, such fun memories! I hope your husband and neighbor catch some tasty fish for supper!!!


They usually come home with enough to eat & it always tastes great. I think they are fishing for perch today, my Least favorite as they are too small to filet & you have to pick bones. We had trout last week that were really good. We live where there are lots of great lakes so they go almost every week once the ice is thick enough, I think they are taking the truck on the lake now that the ice is thick enough.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> I'm praying for safe driving and good road conditions for David's driving...I know you'll be glad when it's summer so you won't be worrying about him.
> Hug,
> JuneK


Thank you.


----------



## martina

Julie, that recipe sounds very tasty. I must try that. 
I was in town today with Val for a coffee and I also bought a new coat. The size was right and the price too. I am very pleased . I have booked my tickets for going to London at Christmas and so will be getting clothes ready for the trip. Some cards to do and a couple of gifts to post and no thing else other than the usual house things. Still no buyer so it looks like it will be spring now before I can move. C'est la vie as the French say. 
Prayers for all in need. Best wishes to all .


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sam, 
Have you tied adding olive oil into Hickorys food? I have not tried that but have been told it helps. If she is rubbing her ears on the ground she may have ear mites, our dog gets them & you have to get drops from the vet for that


----------



## Bonnie7591

KateB said:


> Glad to hear that you are not in pain Valerie, but a pity about not knitting. Pleased you're enjoying your book.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> at least you have plenty of wine - you won't notice the lack of food.
> 
> sam


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Well think I 'll take advantage of my double post and change.
> A photo of the inside of my hobbit house, a little sparse this year from lack of garden and time for canning.


I like it though, so handy. 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

gottastch said:


> Hello all -
> 
> I'm a little late getting online today. It is bitterly cold here today...wind chill warnings in Minnesota today with a feels like temperature of -30 to -45 degrees F BELOW 0! Lucky for me, those warnings are slightly to my west...still so awfully cold. I'm happy to stay in my little "nest" today and stitch
> 
> I finally got the blanket done that I've had in my head for a while. It is based on "Grandma's Favorite Dishcloth."
> Start: Slip knot on my needle
> Row 1: Knit into the front and back of the st (2 sts).
> Row 2: Slip the first st (purlwise) and knit into the front and back (kfb) of the second st (3 sts).
> Row 3: Sl first st (pwise), kfb of second st, knit the rest.
> 
> Proceed until half your yarn is gone and then reverse the process by slipping the first st (pwise), knit the next 2 sts together and knit the rest of the sts. When you are back down to 1 st, you are done
> 
> I knit my lace edging right onto the blanket and did a mitered corner. I pretty happy with how it turned out...maybe could have made the edging a little wider but for a first attempt, it is not bad
> 
> I'm working on the crocheted shark slipper sock pattern, as well. I want to make it more of just a slipper and not so much of a sock for the new great nephew in the family. I have the shark "head" the way I want it but forgot about not stitching the same amount of rows for the bottom part of the jaw. My little sharky looks like he has a BIG underbite right now - LOL...will have to redo that but so far so good!


That turned out great, love the edging. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> a breezy 27° at three-thirty - some clouds but we are having some decent sunshine also. it doesn't seem as cold when the sun shines.
> 
> the children did not have school today. the back roads were really ice covered - and they were not salted. Heidi has three extra children. she is hoping there is school tomorrow. lol
> 
> my legs are bothering me today - just don't seem to be able to get them comfortable regardless if I am sitting, standing or horizontal. took a couple motrin - see if that helps. someone said they took a sip of pickle juice - will try that next.
> 
> hickory has really dry skin and it is itchy - she goes outside and just lays on her back and scrunches back and forth. or she will put her ear on the ground and just push it against the rocks. I am at a loss as to what to do for her - do I need to add something to her diet - she just gets dry food - is there something I can run on her - I was thinking of trying hand lotion but with all the fur not sure that is a good answer. any and all ideas gratefully accepted.
> 
> have a few pages to catch up on so I will get busy here.
> 
> sam


You could put a little oil on her food. Here, found this, it gives better info than I do. 

http://voices.yahoo.com/natural-home-remedies-dogs-dry-skin-3587289.html
To remedy dry skin, supplement your dog food with one to three tablespoons of flaxseed oil daily for the first six weeks (depending on the size of your dog). If you see improvements, you can cut this dosage down to a third. Many high-end dog food actually already contain flaxseed and helps to improve your dog's coat. A cheaper alternative to flaxseed oil is salmon oil or olive oil. Use this just as you would with flaxseed oil. Once a week, you can feed your dog a whole raw egg or a slice of sardine in olive oil.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I am fairly certain we have regulations stopping the sale of day old bread- except of course what they sell in the Supermarkets- which of course is why they have all the chemicals in it to prolong shelf life.


I think they can sell it here- but it must be clear that it is the previous days bread and at a reduced price. But one of the main bakery chains doesn't sell it the next day. The bread is picked up by various church and community groups when the bakery closes and given out to those who can use it. In fact I have one on the cupboard today. When I went to my knitting group last night the community centre had one loaf that hadn't been picked up and I was told to make sure thta someone took it home as whoever was meant to pick it up should have been there by then.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh what a miserable day today has been. Got up at 6:45 a.m. to find dog had sat on my WIP and broke two of the dpns...okay...can handle that...Picked up friend to take them to a college 1 1/2 hours away...raining and fog and heavy traffic....finished up at college got back in town around 2:30 and drove into a chick-fil-a for late lunch. Ordered grilled chicken salad had eaten less than 1/2 of the salad and BAM..broke a molar off up to the gum. Immediately called dentist and they said come right in. All I can say is thank the Lord I have used the same dentist for 50 years...they said they could save the tooth and crown it and were more than willing to let me just pay what I could each month and my insurance will cover 50% of the cost. So even though it really started out as a pretty crappy day I guess all is well. Will check back in later...am way behind in reading the KTP and need to get supper going.


Oh that doesn't sound like the best of days at all. Except the dentist letting you make payments.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Very ckever wordplay. My meds afe kicking in so I;D BETTER getto bed. = typing doens;t look brilliant either. NIght night everyone.


Night Night missed the word play. 
Hugs and gentle healing energy


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> There is as much juice on that rack as there is wine among a few stronger things. :shock:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: To the stronger things. lolol


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Julie, that recipe sounds very tasty. I must try that.
> I was in town today with Val for a coffee and I also bought a new coat. The size was right and the price too. I am very pleased . I have booked my tickets for going to London at Christmas and so will be getting clothes ready for the trip. Some cards to do and a couple of gifts to post and no thing else other than the usual house things. Still no buyer so it looks like it will be spring now before I can move. C'est la vie as the French say.
> Prayers for all in need. Best wishes to all .


I really enjoy it -, have been known to eat far too much of it! Glad you like your new coat.
I've just got back from getting my new teeth- just adjusting to them- they fit very closely, which is good! Now to try and eat with them!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Railyn said:


> IF you got home in one piece, not counting the tooth, it was a good day. Relax, knit and catch your breath.


So true. Glad you got the tooth fixed Gwen & didn't find any snow or ice in your travels


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> It will be on record as a very major gathering of Dignitaries and others, from what I understand.


And I'll be greatly relieved when everyone is back where they belong. Praying no lunatics take advantage of so many being in one place. Sad world we live in to have to worry about something like that!
JuneK


----------



## pacer

PurpleFi said:


> But of course. When GS introduces me to his friends he says - This is my Nanna, she's not normal!


And that is okay with us.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> a breezy 27° at three-thirty - some clouds but we are having some decent sunshine also. it doesn't seem as cold when the sun shines.
> 
> the children did not have school today. the back roads were really ice covered - and they were not salted. Heidi has three extra children. she is hoping there is school tomorrow. lol
> 
> my legs are bothering me today - just don't seem to be able to get them comfortable regardless if I am sitting, standing or horizontal. took a couple motrin - see if that helps. someone said they took a sip of pickle juice - will try that next.
> 
> hickory has really dry skin and it is itchy - she goes outside and just lays on her back and scrunches back and forth. or she will put her ear on the ground and just push it against the rocks. I am at a loss as to what to do for her - do I need to add something to her diet - she just gets dry food - is there something I can run on her - I was thinking of trying hand lotion but with all the fur not sure that is a good answer. any and all ideas gratefully accepted.
> 
> have a few pages to catch up on so I will get busy here.
> 
> sam


Google dry skin in dogs, Sam, and I'll bet you'll find some remedies!! I love Google.... LOL!
I can sympathize with your achy legs, I have an achy shoulder for the last couple of days. But I know it's from this miserable, damp, cold weather we're having.
Is it spring yet?

JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> And I'll be greatly relieved when everyone is back where they belong. Praying no lunatics take advantage of so many being in one place. Sad world we live in to have to worry about something like that!
> JuneK


Too right.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh what a miserable day today has been. Got up at 6:45 a.m. to find dog had sat on my WIP and broke two of the dpns...okay...can handle that...Picked up friend to take them to a college 1 1/2 hours away...raining and fog and heavy traffic....finished up at college got back in town around 2:30 and drove into a chick-fil-a for late lunch. Ordered grilled chicken salad had eaten less than 1/2 of the salad and BAM..broke a molar off up to the gum. Immediately called dentist and they said come right in. All I can say is thank the Lord I have used the same dentist for 50 years...they said they could save the tooth and crown it and were more than willing to let me just pay what I could each month and my insurance will cover 50% of the cost. So even though it really started out as a pretty crappy day I guess all is well. Will check back in later...am way behind in reading the KTP and need to get supper going.


Okay Gwen, when you said that you drove into Chick Fil A, I nearly had a heart attack, glad you followed that up quickly with "for lunch". :roll: Very glad you didn't Drive In. 
Glad the day ended better than it began. :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

gottastch said:


> I'm making a roast with gravy to serve over noodles with some veggies on the side. It is a new recipe for me so if it is good, I will post later tonight or tomorrow...smells good so far


Sounds like something I would like but my family would have a fit if there was no mashed potatoes & yorkshire pudding


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> walked into that one, didn't I?
> 
> Cheese Pudding
> 6 - 8 slices bread and butter
> 2 eggs
> a little mustard (I usually omit as not fond of the combination)
> salt and pepper
> 1 onion
> 2 tsps Worcestershire Sauce
> 4 oz grated tasty cheese
> 1 pint milk
> 1 oz breadcrumbs
> 
> Cut bread and butter into neat pieces, and arrange in a pie dish.
> Break the eggs into a basin and add the seasonings, finely chopped onion and sauce.
> Bet well, and add cheese reserving a quarter for the top.
> Stir in the milk. pour this custard mixture over the bread and butter in the pie dish, and allow to soak for about 15 minutes before baking.
> Mix the remaining cheese and breadcrumbs together, sprinkle over the top of the pudding and bake at 350 F, mark 4, until set.
> about 3/4 hour.


Thank you, Julie...saved....it sounds delicious. Just as I knew it would!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> I like it though, so handy.
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


I love my hobbit house very much, it has saved the day many times for string extra veggies at the end of garden season. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: To the stronger things. lolol


   :thumbup: most definitely especially on those very long long days during holiday season.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I really enjoy it -, have been known to eat far too much of it! Glad you like your new coat.
> I've just got back from getting my new teeth- just adjusting to them- they fit very closely, which is good! Now to try and eat with them!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh what a miserable day today has been. Got up at 6:45 a.m. to find dog had sat on my WIP and broke two of the dpns...okay...can handle that...Picked up friend to take them to a college 1 1/2 hours away...raining and fog and heavy traffic....finished up at college got back in town around 2:30 and drove into a chick-fil-a for late lunch. Ordered grilled chicken salad had eaten less than 1/2 of the salad and BAM..broke a molar off up to the gum. Immediately called dentist and they said come right in. All I can say is thank the Lord I have used the same dentist for 50 years...they said they could save the tooth and crown it and were more than willing to let me just pay what I could each month and my insurance will cover 50% of the cost. So even though it really started out as a pretty crappy day I guess all is well. Will check back in later...am way behind in reading the KTP and need to get supper going.


Sounds like the day turned out to be not so bad after all. But bummer to break a tooth!! Glad they could get you in so quickly....Was the tooth dead? To break the whole thing off must have exposed the root. But you didn't mention it being painful. Dental insurance is a wonderful thing. Having even 1/2 of a dental bill paid is a luxury a lot of people don't have.
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I love my hobbit house very much, it has saved the day many times for string extra veggies at the end of garden season. :thumbup:


I'm sure, I want one, wonder if I could sucker DH into building something? Probably not zoned for it though, darn it. 
:roll:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> :thumbup: most definitely especially on those very long long days during holiday season.


  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Gwennie, sorry for your mishaps today. One of my knittng group brought along very sad ball of wll that her kitten had attached, hidden, attempted to bury and throw down stairs. I managed to get it back into a ball with instructions not to let the kitten near it again. xx


I'm so fortunate that neither my cat or my daughter's cat bothers my yarn or WIP. And, of course, I leave the WIP laying around all the time.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Thank you, Julie...saved....it sounds delicious. Just as I knew it would!
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

purl2diva said:


> I've been struggling with sciatica for three days. So much to do but I can only do a little at a time before the pain says stop!. I am getting quite a bit of mindless knitting done but the tree and shopping await.
> 
> Still cold here so I made pasta fagioli for supper. Smells good and should warm us up with lots of leftovers.


You have my sympathy...it's miserable when pain keeps us from doing things we want and need to do.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

We had a fairly productive day, got the files transfered from Marlas old laptop to the new one, and scheduled a day for them to wipe the old and take it back to just the factory settings, going to send it to my niece for Christmas, it will be her first computer. Got Wicket clipped down, he's so much happier and he looks so cute. I'll post pics after I download. Now I have nowhere I need to be until Thursday, except I want to go to knit group tomorrow afternoon, but that is a want not an "I have to" so that is nice.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> We had a fairly productive day, got the files transfered from Marlas old laptop to the new one, and scheduled a day for them to wipe the old and take it back to just the factory settings, going to send it to my niece for Christmas, it will be her first computer. Got Wicket clipped down, he's so much happier and he looks so cute. I'll post pics after I download. Now I have nowhere I need to be until Thursday, except I want to go to knit group tomorrow afternoon, but that is a want not an "I have to" so that is nice.


The compulsion or not, makes a big difference- good that you have a local knit group!
Glad Wicket is happier with his trim! It probably gets a bit itchy for him when it is long?


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I really enjoy it -, have been known to eat far too much of it! Glad you like your new coat.
> I've just got back from getting my new teeth- just adjusting to them- they fit very closely, which is good! Now to try and eat with them!


Good luck with the teeth, Julie. I think a lot of people just don't have the patience to get used to their false teeth....and just give up on them.
A close fit will make them more comfortable than if they're sliding and slipping. Of course, there may be some spots that rub your gums. And, of course, you know all that since you've had them for a while!!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> I'm sure, I want one, wonder if I could sucker DH into building something? Probably not zoned for it though, darn it.
> :roll:


There are dozens of ways to build one and have it within the zoning laws. I have a whole book about root cellars, you'd be amazed. well I was any ways. You can even build one if you have a trailer, it tells you how.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Good luck with the teeth, Julie. I think a lot of people just don't have the patience to get used to their false teeth....and just give up on them.
> A close fit will make them more comfortable than if they're sliding and slipping. Of course, there may be some spots that rub your gums. But my dentist never charged to smooth out those places.
> JuneK


It is part of the deal- getting them to fit properly! Mind you I bit something I could not handle so ended up removing them- was just a bit too ambitious!


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam and now it's nearly time for me to go to bed. Going to meet London Girl in town on Thursday so need to take it easy to get my energy up. We are going to Camden Horse Tunnels Market. Will try and take some photos, it's a fascinating place.


Now if only I could find my photos from my last UK trip I could beat you to it. Isn't it a wonderful market to wander around in becuase of its setting and the lovley way they have set it up? Is it reasonbly new- in that I don't remember it when we were there in 1999? But then again I think we found it by accident last time. Don't know that I bought anything there- well some food I seem to remember.


----------



## ptofValerie

My young friend Robert phoned to ask if I'd like to go to the beekeepers' Christmas table quiz. 'Oh yes', I replied, not having been out all week. Esther, our quiz leader asked each team to select a name, at which friend Phelim looked at my arm and said we'd call ourselves 'Totally Plastered'!! - (a term used here of a person who is very drunk). We all giggled and came in fifth! I won a box of chocolate biscuits in a spot prize. Now off to bed.


----------



## ptofValerie

Lurker 2 said:


> I really enjoy it -, have been known to eat far too much of it! Glad you like your new coat.
> I've just got back from getting my new teeth- just adjusting to them- they fit very closely, which is good! Now to try and eat with them!


all the best with the teeth, dear.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> We had a fairly productive day, got the files transfered from Marlas old laptop to the new one, and scheduled a day for them to wipe the old and take it back to just the factory settings, going to send it to my niece for Christmas, it will be her first computer. Got Wicket clipped down, he's so much happier and he looks so cute. I'll post pics after I download. Now I have nowhere I need to be until Thursday, except I want to go to knit group tomorrow afternoon, but that is a want not an "I have to" so that is nice.


You were busy I do not like having to transfer files, I much prefer to get one of my bunch to do it for me. Michael just put his laptop back to factory settings. I bet Wicket is much happier with his new hair cut. We are expecting snow starting tomorrow into thursday night,several inches each day from what I read online.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> The compulsion or not, makes a big difference- good that you have a local knit group!
> Glad Wicket is happier with his trim! It probably gets a bit itchy for him when it is long?


Yes, and his under coat is so fine that it starts to felt fairly easy.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> There are dozens of ways to build one and have it within the zoning laws. I have a whole book about root cellars, you'd be amazed. well I was any ways. You can even build one if you have a trailer, it tells you how.


Ooh, you'll have to send me the name of that sometime when you think of it and have time, please.


----------



## Poledra65

ptofValerie said:


> My young friend Robert phoned to ask if I'd like to go to the beekeepers' Christmas table quiz. 'Oh yes', I replied, not having been out all week. Esther, our quiz leader asked each team to select a name, at which friend Phelim looked at my arm and said we'd call ourselves 'Totally Plastered'!! - (a term used here of a person who is very drunk). We all giggled and came in fifth! I won a box of chocolate biscuits in a spot prize. Now off to bed.


LOL!! We say that too. :lol: 
Glad you had a good time and even won a prize. :thumbup: 
sweet dreams


----------



## darowil

ptofValerie said:


> My young friend Robert phoned to ask if I'd like to go to the beekeepers' Christmas table quiz. 'Oh yes', I replied, not having been out all week. Esther, our quiz leader asked each team to select a name, at which friend Phelim looked at my arm and said we'd call ourselves 'Totally Plastered'!! - (a term used here of a person who is very drunk). We all giggled and came in fifth! I won a box of chocolate biscuits in a spot prize. Now off to bed.


Maybe you would have done even better if you hadn't been plastered! We use that term too. Chocolates sounds nice.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, you'll have to send me the name of that sometime when you think of it and have time, please.


I believe it is called "Root Cellaring" full of awesome ideas for gardening too.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> You were busy I do not like having to transfer files, I much prefer to get one of my bunch to do it for me. Michael just put his laptop back to factory settings. I bet Wicket is much happier with his new hair cut. We are expecting snow starting tomorrow into thursday night,several inches each day from what I read online.


We had them do it at our Radio Shack, it's a small store and they always do a great job, only charged her $20 so not bad at all. Yes, he's much happier, he gets so proud after a haircut and more social. 
You will enjoy the snow for sure.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Or add some green or red food coloring to pear nectar----that's what I did for the kids the last time I made it for kids....they liked the sweetness of the nectar.



NanaCaren said:


> I am going to make them. Sometimes I can find small pears I think they would make a very nice presentation. Of course there will be some poached in grape or pomegranate juice for the little ones.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Or add some green or red food coloring to pear nectar----that's what I did for the kids the last time I made it for kids....they liked the sweetness of the nectar.


That would be a good idea, I bet they would like it.


----------



## Poledra65

Here he is, before and after.

Cowl info, http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/outerwear/1-hour-cowl---free-knitting/61463
And I used the Cascade Ecological Wool.


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> There are dozens of ways to build one and have it within the zoning laws. I have a whole book about root cellars, you'd be amazed. well I was any ways. You can even build one if you have a trailer, it tells you how.


We don't have a root cellar but do have a coldroom, a room in the basement that is insulated from the rest of the basement but not on the outside walls. We keep potatoes & onions until the next crop is ready & I store all my canning in there as well.


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> I really enjoy it -, have been known to eat far too much of it! Glad you like your new coat.
> I've just got back from getting my new teeth- just adjusting to them- they fit very closely, which is good! Now to try and eat with them!


So happy for you, hope you are happy with them, how do you look, beautiful lady, is it possible to look/be more beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> We had them do it at our Radio Shack, it's a small store and they always do a great job, only charged her $20 so not bad at all. Yes, he's much happier, he gets so proud after a haircut and more social.
> You will enjoy the snow for sure.


I don't think we still have a local Radio Shack any more.

This is the book I have on root cellaring


----------



## RookieRetiree

Around here, the Panera and Corner Market bakery/restaurants donate all of their day old bread to our food bank and to many other local charities. I sometimes think, they "overbake" so that they can be this generous. "There are huge bins full of bagels, rolls, baguettes and loaves that get donated.



darowil said:


> I think they can sell it here- but it must be clear that it is the previous days bread and at a reduced price. But one of the main bakery chains doesn't sell it the next day. The bread is picked up by various church and community groups when the bakery closes and given out to those who can use it. In fact I have one on the cupboard today. When I went to my knitting group last night the community centre had one loaf that hadn't been picked up and I was told to make sure thta someone took it home as whoever was meant to pick it up should have been there by then.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I believe it is called "Root Cellaring" full of awesome ideas for gardening too.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank you, I'll look for it.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's such good news and I'm sure you'll feel like a new person with your new teeth.....just think of some of the new things you'll get to enjoy eating.



Lurker 2 said:


> I really enjoy it -, have been known to eat far too much of it! Glad you like your new coat.
> I've just got back from getting my new teeth- just adjusting to them- they fit very closely, which is good! Now to try and eat with them!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love beef with noodles - beef stroganoff is one of my all time favorite things.

I did manage to get some cooking done today, but got feverish when standing and doing too much so am not out of the sick woods yet. I made Philly cheese steak sandwiches for tonight's dinner and then mixed up a meatloaf and some meatballs. I had to use up the ground meat I had in the refrigerator---couldn't afford to have it go to waste. We'll enjoy that later in the week. I was so looking forward to the potato soup, but just couldn't stand at the sink to peel and chop to make it....maybe tomorrow.

DH has now gotten it the bug----he's just taken his meds and is off to bed and it's not even 7:00 pm. He already called in to work to stay home tomorrow.. The tides will turn for me to now be the caretaker. Hope I can find some knitting time. Good thing we got our flu shots!!??



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like something I would like but my family would have a fit if there was no mashed potatoes & yorkshire pudding


----------



## NanaCaren

Bonnie7591 said:


> We don't have a root cellar but do have a coldroom, a room in the basement that is insulated from the rest of the basement but not on the outside walls. We keep potatoes & onions until the next crop is ready & I store all my canning in there as well.


I had a cold storage in the cellar when I lived in Canada. Here I don't have a cellar, thus the reason for the hobbit house root cellar. I have a larger hobbit house in the field where the seasonal things are stored. Not sure what I ever did before I had a root cellar.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank you, I'll look for it.


You are most welcome. It is a treasure chest of information about gardening as well.


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> I love beef with noodles - beef stroganoff is one of my all time favorite things.
> 
> I did manage to get some cooking done today, but got feverish when standing and doing too much so am not out of the sick woods yet. I made Philly cheese steak sandwiches for tonight's dinner and then mixed up a meatloaf and some meatballs. I had to use up the ground meat I had in the refrigerator---couldn't afford to have it go to waste. We'll enjoy that later in the week. I was so looking forward to the potato soup, but just couldn't stand at the sink to peel and chop to make it....maybe tomorrow.
> 
> DH has now gotten it the bug----he's just taken his meds and is off to bed and it's not even 7:00 pm. He already called in to work to stay home tomorrow.. The tides will turn for me to now be the caretaker. Hope I can find some knitting time. Good thing we got our flu shots!!??


Ihope you and DH both improve rapidly, it's definitely not fun to be caretaker when you don't feel so hot yourself.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> You are most welcome. It is a treasure chest of information about gardening as well.


Fantastic, can't ever have too much gardening info. :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> Around here, the Panera and Corner Market bakery/restaurants donate all of their day old bread to our food bank and to many other local charities. I sometimes think, they "overbake" so that they can be this generous. "There are huge bins full of bagels, rolls, baguettes and loaves that get donated.


Had lunch at Pizza Hut last week and we got to talking to the manager. She is from Washington IL where tornados were, they are looking to move here, Pizza Hut donates to food banks/shelters daily also. They also donated about 3000 pizzas right after the tornados


----------



## martina

purl2diva said:


> I've been struggling with sciatica for three days. So much to do but I can only do a little at a time before the pain says stop!. I am getting quite a bit of mindless knitting done but the tree and shopping await.
> 
> Still cold here so I made pasta fagioli for supper. Smells good and should warm us up with lots of leftovers.


Sorry to hear that you have sciatica. It once drove a relative of mine to swear for the first and only time in her life. She said she made a lifetimes cursing during that time. And she was such a really refined lady. Hope you are better soon.


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> I love beef with noodles - beef stroganoff is one of my all time favorite things.
> 
> I did manage to get some cooking done today, but got feverish when standing and doing too much so am not out of the sick woods yet. I made Philly cheese steak sandwiches for tonight's dinner and then mixed up a meatloaf and some meatballs. I had to use up the ground meat I had in the refrigerator---couldn't afford to have it go to waste. We'll enjoy that later in the week. I was so looking forward to the potato soup, but just couldn't stand at the sink to peel and chop to make it....maybe tomorrow.
> 
> DH has now gotten it the bug----he's just taken his meds and is off to bed and it's not even 7:00 pm. He already called in to work to stay home tomorrow.. The tides will turn for me to now be the caretaker. Hope I can find some knitting time. Good thing we got our flu shots!!??


Im lazy enough i just scrub them and dont peel anymore. Even for fried, which we rarely do but salmon patties n fried taters is sounding good.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> I love beef with noodles - beef stroganoff is one of my all time favorite things.
> 
> I did manage to get some cooking done today, but got feverish when standing and doing too much so am not out of the sick woods yet. I made Philly cheese steak sandwiches for tonight's dinner and then mixed up a meatloaf and some meatballs. I had to use up the ground meat I had in the refrigerator---couldn't afford to have it go to waste. We'll enjoy that later in the week. I was so looking forward to the potato soup, but just couldn't stand at the sink to peel and chop to make it....maybe tomorrow.
> 
> DH has now gotten it the bug----he's just taken his meds and is off to bed and it's not even 7:00 pm. He already called in to work to stay home tomorrow.. The tides will turn for me to now be the caretaker. Hope I can find some knitting time. Good thing we got our flu shots!!??


oh a bunch of meals prepared in one day is nice. 
I do hope you can get rid of this bug soon.


----------



## martina

Sitting at a table to prepare veg is allowed , as my Mum told me. Why do we always presume we have to stand as a lot of things can be done sitting.


----------



## Patches39

More snow tomorrow, 4-6 ins, not even winter yet :shock: 
Will be doing a lot of knitting, glad I don't have to go. Out tomorrow :-D 
Will set and knit and have coffee/tea :roll: whatever. :-D


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Fantastic, can't ever have too much gardening info. :thumbup:


I have so many books and magazines with gardening information it takes up an entire section in the library. Craft and knitting books don't have near the shelves as gardening.


----------



## Pup lover

Love all the pictures! 

Little madam is adorable. 

The pup reminds me of Trixie before and after a cut. The cowl is fab and I have saved that for once I am done with presents. 

Julie hope you have an eady adjustment to the new fit.

We got a light dusting of snow, not even enough to cover the grass :thumbdown: 

Need to pack DHs supper he is napping. Has his final on Wednesday then no school for a month!

Prayers n Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I have so many books and magazines with gardening information it takes up an entire section in the library. Craft and knitting books don't have near the shelves as gardening.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: They come in handy too, I bet.


----------



## Poledra65

Pup lover said:


> Love all the pictures!
> 
> Little madam is adorable.
> 
> The pup reminds me of Trixie before and after a cut. The cowl is fab and I have saved that for once I am done with presents.
> 
> Julie hope you have an eady adjustment to the new fit.
> 
> We got a light dusting of snow, not even enough to cover the grass :thumbdown:
> 
> Need to pack DHs supper he is napping. Has his final on Wednesday then no school for a month!
> 
> Prayers n Hugs


 He is such a cutie and I think he knows it after a haircut. Thank you, the cowl was easy and really fast. I'll be making more of those.


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> More snow tomorrow, 4-6 ins, not even winter yet :shock:
> Will be doing a lot of knitting, glad I don't have to go. Out tomorrow :-D
> Will set and knit and have coffee/tea :roll: whatever. :-D


We are expecting quite the accumulation over the next couple days. :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: As long as I am able to get to the barn I will be ok.


----------



## martina

PurpleFi said:


> I'm happy to share - you have the pear and I'll have the wine :thumbup:


That last remark doesn't surprise me. I wonder why???


----------



## jheiens

thewren said:


> hickory has really dry skin and it is itchy - she goes outside and just lays on her back and scrunches back and forth. or she will put her ear on the ground and just push it against the rocks. I am at a loss as to what to do for her - do I need to add something to her diet - she just gets dry food - is there something I can run on her - I was thinking of trying hand lotion but with all the fur not sure that is a good answer. any and all ideas gratefully accepted.
> sam


Sam, it is quite possible that she has an ear infection or mites in her ear, based on that behavior. A visit to the vet may be in order. The other scratching behavior might benefit from a teaspoon or so of cooking oil in/on her dry food --given each day--whatever kind you have to hand.

Ohio Joy


----------



## gottastch

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh what a miserable day today has been. Got up at 6:45 a.m. to find dog had sat on my WIP and broke two of the dpns...okay...can handle that...Picked up friend to take them to a college 1 1/2 hours away...raining and fog and heavy traffic....finished up at college got back in town around 2:30 and drove into a chick-fil-a for late lunch. Ordered grilled chicken salad had eaten less than 1/2 of the salad and BAM..broke a molar off up to the gum. Immediately called dentist and they said come right in. All I can say is thank the Lord I have used the same dentist for 50 years...they said they could save the tooth and crown it and were more than willing to let me just pay what I could each month and my insurance will cover 50% of the cost. So even though it really started out as a pretty crappy day I guess all is well. Will check back in later...am way behind in reading the KTP and need to get supper going.


What a day you have had! The worst is over now; relax and put your feet up and, of course, knit!


----------



## gottastch

NanaCaren said:


> mmmmm that sounds yummy and no yorkshire pudding to go with.


No yorkshire pudding  Egg noodles and zucchini with onions...it was yummy!!!


----------



## jheiens

Oh, Lord, Gwen! some days your life sounds like a line of San diego freeway rear-enders, looking for a place to happen. Bless your heart, my friend, I'm sure there is something we should all be doing for you but don't think bubble wrap in your mouth is going to work. LOLOL

Take care, Joy



Gweniepooh said:


> Oh what a miserable day today has been. Got up at 6:45 a.m. to find dog had sat on my WIP and broke two of the dpns...okay...can handle that...Picked up friend to take them to a college 1 1/2 hours away...raining and fog and heavy traffic....finished up at college got back in town around 2:30 and drove into a chick-fil-a for late lunch. Ordered grilled chicken salad had eaten less than 1/2 of the salad and BAM..broke a molar off up to the gum. Immediately called dentist and they said come right in. All I can say is thank the Lord I have used the same dentist for 50 years...they said they could save the tooth and crown it and were more than willing to let me just pay what I could each month and my insurance will cover 50% of the cost. So even though it really started out as a pretty crappy day I guess all is well. Will check back in later...am way behind in reading the KTP and need to get supper going.


----------



## gottastch

purl2diva said:


> I've been struggling with sciatica for three days. So much to do but I can only do a little at a time before the pain says stop!. I am getting quite a bit of mindless knitting done but the tree and shopping await.
> 
> Still cold here so I made pasta fagioli for supper. Smells good and should warm us up with lots of leftovers.


Hope you are pain free quickly! Not a good time of the year for it to flare up but then I guess it never is. Maybe some ice will help? Take good care!!


----------



## gottastch

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like something I would like but my family would have a fit if there was no mashed potatoes & yorkshire pudding


Mashed potatoes and yorkshire pudding sounds good!!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: They come in handy too, I bet.


Oh yes they sure do I use some all the time others are more for occasional use. I have a book that tells me how to propagate many different bushes, flowers and trees.


----------



## NanaCaren

gottastch said:


> Mashed potatoes and yorkshire pudding sounds good!!!!!


They will be part of my diner tomorrow with a roast.


----------



## NanaCaren

gottastch said:


> No yorkshire pudding  Egg noodles and zucchini with onions...it was yummy!!!


hmmm egg noodles and zucchini sounds good too.


----------



## jheiens

Tonight we had ravioli stuffed with wild mushrooms and served with lightly sauteed mushrooms, onions, garlic, white wine and a good dab of butter--salt and pepper and oregano, of course. Hot garlic bread and vegs on the side. 

Wonderful! No recipe, just winging it with sufficient wine to bathe most of the ravioli.

No, I did not make the ravioli, a Sam's Club item. Later we'll have brownies I made yesterday. Added a touch of ground cloves and about a quarter to half a teaspoon of cinnamon to the dry ingredients.

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom

Just after 9pm here and checking in before I take cold meds and head to bed.

First off...Did someone say wine????? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

After I got Gage on the bus today I stayed in the house beside the wood stove. Had my knitting and the dog and a blanket. All was good with the world. Sometime this morning the wind started to pick up and we had a bit of wet snow. Apparently we have more snow on the way.

Friends of ours came by today and I was pampered. My friend Ellen made me home made chicken noodle soup the other day when I spoke to her she said I needed some soup. I was told to sit down, curl up with my blanket and do what I was told. She warmed up the soup, told my dh to call work cuz I wouldn't be going in. Her and her dh also brought me the biggest bottle of Gatorade for electrolytes(?) and a ox of cold pills. 

Sam I am with Heidi on the whole idea of not being fond of the white dog shedding everywhere.

Got the minion hat done for the order, have cast on for the "final" Hello Kitty hat and have gotten about a third of it knit. I am sure that once Christmas is over I won't even want to hear the words...Hello Kitty. :roll: :roll:


----------



## martina

Gagesmom
You are too late for the wine . Purple Fi has drunk it all and gone to bed!


----------



## gagesmom

martina said:


> Gagesmom
> You are too late for the wine . Purple Fi has drunk it all and gone to bed!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: No fair.


----------



## Miss Pam

gagesmom said:


> Just after 9pm here and checking in before I take cold meds and head to bed.
> 
> First off...Did someone say wine????? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> After I got Gage on the bus today I stayed in the house beside the wood stove. Had my knitting and the dog and a blanket. All was good with the world. Sometime this morning the wind started to pick up and we had a bit of wet snow. Apparently we have more snow on the way.
> 
> Friends of ours came by today and I was pampered. My friend Ellen made me home made chicken noodle soup the other day when I spoke to her she said I needed some soup. I was told to sit down, curl up with my blanket and do what I was told. She warmed up the soup, told my dh to call work cuz I wouldn't be going in. Her and her dh also brought me the biggest bottle of Gatorade for electrolytes(?) and a ox of cold pills.
> 
> Sam I am with Heidi on the whole idea of not being fond of the white dog shedding everywhere.
> 
> Got the minion hat done for the order, have cast on for the "final" Hello Kitty hat and have gotten about a third of it knit. I am sure that once Christmas is over I won't even want to hear the words...Hello Kitty. :roll: :roll:


Those are all just adorable! Glad you stayed in and I hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## gagesmom

I am glad I stayed in too. Was just a bitter cold wind out there this morning waiting for Gages bus. Got right into the bones and I felt frozen all day.


Miss Pam said:


> Those are all just adorable! Glad you stayed in and I hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## Patches39

gagesmom said:


> Just after 9pm here and checking in before I take cold meds and head to bed.
> 
> First off...Did someone say wine????? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> After I got Gage on the bus today I stayed in the house beside the wood stove. Had my knitting and the dog and a blanket. All was good with the world. Sometime this morning the wind started to pick up and we had a bit of wet snow. Apparently we have more snow on the way.
> 
> Friends of ours came by today and I was pampered. My friend Ellen made me home made chicken noodle soup the other day when I spoke to her she said I needed some soup. I was told to sit down, curl up with my blanket and do what I was told. She warmed up the soup, told my dh to call work cuz I wouldn't be going in. Her and her dh also brought me the biggest bottle of Gatorade for electrolytes(?) and a ox of cold pills.
> 
> Sam I am with Heidi on the whole idea of not being fond of the white dog shedding everywhere.
> 
> Got the minion hat done for the order, have cast on for the "final" Hello Kitty hat and have gotten about a third of it knit. I am sure that once Christmas is over I won't even want to hear the words...Hello Kitty. :roll: :roll:


You do beautiful work, and so fast, I am a slow knitter, but love your work,


----------



## Patches39

Time to say good night, and pray all are safe tomorrow, no matter where you are. pray blessing for all, with healing on the side. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

Well Thanks Patches, I never really thought of whether my knitting was fast or slow until Greg told me if I keep rubbing those 2 sticks together(bamboo needles) as fast as I was that I would cause a fire.


Patches39 said:


> You do beautiful work, and so fast, I am a slow knitter, but love your work,


Goodnight Patches, rest well.


----------



## Lurker 2

ptofValerie said:


> all the best with the teeth, dear.


Thank you- we have had the first failure- but I was too ambitious- tackling crusty French Bread- must make something softer for tea! The teeth are in their first soak and I will try again.


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> Just after 9pm here and checking in before I take cold meds and head to bed.
> 
> First off...Did someone say wine????? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> After I got Gage on the bus today I stayed in the house beside the wood stove. Had my knitting and the dog and a blanket. All was good with the world. Sometime this morning the wind started to pick up and we had a bit of wet snow. Apparently we have more snow on the way.
> 
> Friends of ours came by today and I was pampered. My friend Ellen made me home made chicken noodle soup the other day when I spoke to her she said I needed some soup. I was told to sit down, curl up with my blanket and do what I was told. She warmed up the soup, told my dh to call work cuz I wouldn't be going in. Her and her dh also brought me the biggest bottle of Gatorade for electrolytes(?) and a ox of cold pills.
> 
> Sam I am with Heidi on the whole idea of not being fond of the white dog shedding everywhere.
> 
> Got the minion hat done for the order, have cast on for the "final" Hello Kitty hat and have gotten about a third of it knit. I am sure that once Christmas is over I won't even want to hear the words...Hello Kitty. :roll: :roll:


I have a very small glass left that has yet to be drunk.  I am not sure it will go well with the cold pills though. 
I would think that you have knitted enough hello kitty for a good long time now. 
Sending you healing energies, feel better soon. What wonderful thoughtful friends you have.


----------



## NanaCaren

martina said:


> Gagesmom
> You are too late for the wine . Purple Fi has drunk it all and gone to bed!


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Tonight we had ravioli stuffed with wild mushrooms and served with lightly sauteed mushrooms, onions, garlic, white wine and a good dab of butter--salt and pepper and oregano, of course. Hot garlic bread and vegs on the side.
> 
> Wonderful! No recipe, just winging it with sufficient wine to bathe most of the ravioli.
> 
> No, I did not make the ravioli, a Sam's Club item. Later we'll have brownies I made yesterday. Added a touch of ground cloves and about a quarter to half a teaspoon of cinnamon to the dry ingredients.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Goodness me it sounds a real feast!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Patches39 said:


> More snow tomorrow, 4-6 ins, not even winter yet :shock:
> Will be doing a lot of knitting, glad I don't have to go. Out tomorrow :-D
> Will set and knit and have coffee/tea :roll: whatever. :-D


I saw on the news that you had more snow yesterday than all last winter. Seems like it is making up for lost time. Glad you can stay in.


----------



## gagesmom

Thanks Caren, probably not a good idea  Ah well a good nights rest will help I hope. Her soup was delicious and I have a bowl saved for tomorrow to.Going to be home all day and hopefully finish the kitty hat tomorrow.quote=NanaCaren]I have a very small glass left that has yet to be drunk.  I am not sure it will go well with the cold pills though. 
I would think that you have knitted enough hello kitty for a good long time now. 
Sending you healing energies, feel better soon. What wonderful thoughtful friends you have.[/quote]

Took the cold pills and I am off to bed. night all, sleep well and I will see you tomorrow.

Love and hugs to all.


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> Oh yes they sure do I use some all the time others are more for occasional use. I have a book that tells me how to propagate many different bushes, flowers and trees.


I bought a kit a few years ago for taking pieces of bark from my apple trees & wraping the area with rooting powder & soil & you were supposed to be able to get it to root well enough to start a new tree. It was to be done first thing in the spring & I didn't try it until June so didn't have sucess. I had fire blight in the trees & had to cut them down :-( , i really miss having good apples. I bought new trees but it will take several years for them to produce. Have you tried to do anything like that?


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> They will be part of my diner tomorrow with a roast.


Do you make it in muffin tins?(yorkshire pudding) that's how my family like it.


----------



## Bonnie7591

jheiens said:


> Tonight we had ravioli stuffed with wild mushrooms and served with lightly sauteed mushrooms, onions, garlic, white wine and a good dab of butter--salt and pepper and oregano, of course. Hot garlic bread and vegs on the side.
> 
> Wonderful! No recipe, just winging it with sufficient wine to bathe most of the ravioli.
> 
> No, I did not make the ravioli, a Sam's Club item. Later we'll have brownies I made yesterday. Added a touch of ground cloves and about a quarter to half a teaspoon of cinnamon to the dry ingredients
> 
> Ohio Joy


That sounds great!


----------



## Bonnie7591

martina said:


> Gagesmom
> You are too late for the wine . Purple Fi has drunk it all and gone to bed!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## pammie1234

I made beef stew and cornbread. I guess it has made me a little sleepy. I have school tomorrow. It is still cold, but I think the ice is gone on the roads. Texans are pretty whimpy about driving on ice. Most of us just stay inside until it passes. I don't think we are going to get too warm this week, but I don't think there will be much rain. I have to get a tree trimmer to take care of split and broken limbs. That is the first time I've ever had tree damage during a winter storm.


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you- we have had the first failure- but I was too ambitious- tackling crusty French Bread- must make something softer for tea! The teeth are in their first soak and I will try again.


Julie - it takes a couple of weeks for your mouth to get used to the dentures and it can be sore -- sometimes they need adjustment to your mouth. I hope yours don't give you any problems. If you haven't worn them for awhile, it could take a bit of time before you can bite. at least that is my experience.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Julie, I hope you get used to the new teeth soon, some people seem to have a terrible time with them.
Melody, hope you are feeling better soon. Thanks again for the link to the minions hat, got it finished yesterday & I am sure it will be a hit with my granddaughter, I made mitts to match too. I cna't post pictures, for some reason my computer locks up when I try??? Your kittys are very cute.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Just after 9pm here and checking in before I take cold meds and head to bed.
> 
> First off...Did someone say wine????? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> After I got Gage on the bus today I stayed in the house beside the wood stove. Had my knitting and the dog and a blanket. All was good with the world. Sometime this morning the wind started to pick up and we had a bit of wet snow. Apparently we have more snow on the way.
> 
> Friends of ours came by today and I was pampered. My friend Ellen made me home made chicken noodle soup the other day when I spoke to her she said I needed some soup. I was told to sit down, curl up with my blanket and do what I was told. She warmed up the soup, told my dh to call work cuz I wouldn't be going in. Her and her dh also brought me the biggest bottle of Gatorade for electrolytes(?) and a ox of cold pills.
> 
> Sam I am with Heidi on the whole idea of not being fond of the white dog shedding everywhere.
> 
> Got the minion hat done for the order, have cast on for the "final" Hello Kitty hat and have gotten about a third of it knit. I am sure that once Christmas is over I won't even want to hear the words...Hello Kitty. :roll: :roll:


Wonderful that your friends stopped by, they took really good care of you, I'm glad, I think you needed today. 
Those are so cute, but I imagine that you are correct, you are going to be tired of minions and hello kitty. 
Hugs and keep resting.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> Julie - it takes a couple of weeks for your mouth to get used to the dentures and it can be sore -- sometimes they need adjustment to your mouth. I hope yours don't give you any problems. If you haven't worn them for awhile, it could take a bit of time before you can bite. at least that is my experience.


The dentist wants me to keep them in for 24 hours so he can see where they are rubbing- I have been happy so far- not getting the bad gagging I did with the old set. I am to ring and let him know if they get too sore. It will be good to be able to eat hotter things, and I am looking forward to having potato crisps again- they are very hard on your gums!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I hope you get used to the new teeth soon, some people seem to have a terrible time with them.
> Melody, hope you are feeling better soon. Thanks again for the link to the minions hat, got it finished yesterday & I am sure it will be a hit with my granddaughter, I made mitts to match too. I cna't post pictures, for some reason my computer locks up when I try??? Your kittys are very cute.


I certainly did with the old pair- but they were not fitted as well as these are, so I am quite hopeful!


----------



## Bonnie7591

purl2diva said:


> I've been struggling with sciatica for three days. So much to do but I can only do a little at a time before the pain says stop!. I am getting quite a bit of mindless knitting done but the tree and shopping await.
> 
> Still cold here so I made pasta fagioli for supper. Smells good and should warm us up with lots of leftovers.


I hope you get feeling better soon. I used to have problems with that & took a yoga class, certain excercises seem to help immensely. Whenever it starts to hurt I do a few stretches & it goes away. If you are interested, PM me & I will try to describe what I do.


----------



## Bonnie7591

pammie1234 said:


> I made beef stew and cornbread. I guess it has made me a little sleepy. I have school tomorrow. It is still cold, but I think the ice is gone on the roads. Texans are pretty whimpy about driving on ice. Most of us just stay inside until it passes. I don't think we are going to get too warm this week, but I don't think there will be much rain. I have to get a tree trimmer to take care of split and broken limbs. That is the first time I've ever had tree damage during a winter storm.


Sometimes ice can sure make a terrible mess. I would imagine that one of the problems with driving on ice is that you don't have the proper tires, good ice tires make it much easier. Take care in your travels.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Did anyone watch the documentary called Civil War 360 last night? It is a 3 part thing, last night Ashley Judd talked about the north, the other parts to come will be one from the Confederate point of view & another from the slaves point of view. It was very interesting.

Kaye, your cowl is really nice.


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> Did anyone watch the documentary called Civil War 360 last night? It is a 3 part thing, last night Ashley Judd talked about the north, the other parts to come will be one from the Confederate point of view & another from the slaves point of view. It was very interesting.
> 
> Kaye, your cowl is really nice.


Thank you, it was a fun easy knit.

Sounds like a good show, I didn't see it though.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Di you see this?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2519074/Bristol-knitting-group-Knutty-Knitters-create-festive-scene-raise-money.html


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> Di you see this?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2519074/Bristol-knitting-group-Knutty-Knitters-create-festive-scene-raise-money.html


That is so cool!!


----------



## Southern Gal

angelam said:


> Thanks Sam. Lots of lovely recipes again. Specially like the chilli chicken one. Can never have too many chicken recipes. Dry skin tips are especially helpful this time of year.
> AZ - love your tree. Time I got cracking and got mine out of the attic. Just waiting for DS to help me.
> Shirley - love your winter look. Is that the new jacket? It looks super warm!
> After yesterdays weather we have had a beautiful day today. Blue skies (some cloud), 9c degrees, and the wind has dropped completely. Looks like we are in for pretty much the same over the weekend. Had a busy day today working at a local clinic. Although I "retired" several years ago I still get called in to help out from time to time when someone wants a day off or is off sick. I enjoy it - it keeps the "grey matter" ticking over, the cash helps towards the next holiday and if I don't want to do it I can just say NO! I get the best of both worlds! Feeling a bit weary now so bed for me. Night night all and healing hugs for all who need them xx


Just had to jump in and say I have already made the chicken Chile,I started it this morning and that was supper tonight. Bj really liked it,but I made it too hot & spicy for my taste. But next time I will be more careful.is good over rice.
We have been iced in for 3 days.Bj was off, so we have enjoyed the time at home.we didn't even have church Sunday,we had pure ice. Later


----------



## busyworkerbee

Haven't kept up with ktp yet again. Just watched news broadcast and the ice & snow is so bad. Major pile up in snow with 7 dead so far.

For all the ktpers in affected zones, please, please take care. You mighthave snow tyres but not everyone does. I hope no one pays the cost with damages and injuries because of this. Another shot showed a car being written off because of falling ice. A huge sheet landed on it, denting all panels and breakinf all the glass.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Further to news bulletin, congratulations to Northumberland for achieving Dark Sky Park status.


----------



## iamsam

you should be able to build a "storage building" on your property - so what if it turns out looking like a hobbit house.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> I'm sure, I want one, wonder if I could sucker DH into building something? Probably not zoned for it though, darn it.
> :roll:


----------



## Patches39

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw on the news that you had more snow yesterday than all last winter. Seems like it is making up for lost time. Glad you can stay in.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

what a great name.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> My young friend Robert phoned to ask if I'd like to go to the beekeepers' Christmas table quiz. 'Oh yes', I replied, not having been out all week. Esther, our quiz leader asked each team to select a name, at which friend Phelim looked at my arm and said we'd call ourselves 'Totally Plastered'!! - (a term used here of a person who is very drunk). We all giggled and came in fifth! I won a box of chocolate biscuits in a spot prize. Now off to bed.


----------



## iamsam

every time I try to download the pattern it says it is downloading it but it never shows up?

great little dog - I bet he is happier not having hair in his eyes.

the cowl looks great.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Here he is, before and after.
> 
> Cowl info, http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/outerwear/1-hour-cowl---free-knitting/61463
> And I used the Cascade Ecological Wool.


----------



## iamsam

healing energy surrounding you and dh in the hopes that a good nights sleep will see you both back in the pink.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I love beef with noodles - beef stroganoff is one of my all time favorite things.
> 
> I did manage to get some cooking done today, but got feverish when standing and doing too much so am not out of the sick woods yet. I made Philly cheese steak sandwiches for tonight's dinner and then mixed up a meatloaf and some meatballs. I had to use up the ground meat I had in the refrigerator---couldn't afford to have it go to waste. We'll enjoy that later in the week. I was so looking forward to the potato soup, but just couldn't stand at the sink to peel and chop to make it....maybe tomorrow.
> 
> DH has now gotten it the bug----he's just taken his meds and is off to bed and it's not even 7:00 pm. He already called in to work to stay home tomorrow.. The tides will turn for me to now be the caretaker. Hope I can find some knitting time. Good thing we got our flu shots!!??


----------



## iamsam

that was all the snow we got but there was enough ice on the roads that school was cancelled because of the back roads.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Love all the pictures!
> 
> Little madam is adorable.
> 
> The pup reminds me of Trixie before and after a cut. The cowl is fab and I have saved that for once I am done with presents.
> 
> Julie hope you have an eady adjustment to the new fit.
> 
> We got a light dusting of snow, not even enough to cover the grass :thumbdown:
> 
> Need to pack DHs supper he is napping. Has his final on Wednesday then no school for a month!
> 
> Prayers n Hugs


----------



## iamsam

how is the new goat liking the weather? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> We are expecting quite the accumulation over the next couple days. :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: As long as I am able to get to the barn I will be ok.


----------



## iamsam

those are great hats and dolls melody.

blanco is a precious precious dog - who cares if there is a little dog hair floating around him at all times. he makes up for it in so many ways. the children crawled all over him when they were little and he just layed there. now whenever the children he goes with them - thinks it is his job to take care of them. I think not liking dog hair is a woman thing.

sam

wrapping you up in soothing healing energy - which with the chicken soup - hoping you are back in the pink real soon.



gagesmom said:


> Just after 9pm here and checking in before I take cold meds and head to bed.
> 
> First off...Did someone say wine????? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> After I got Gage on the bus today I stayed in the house beside the wood stove. Had my knitting and the dog and a blanket. All was good with the world. Sometime this morning the wind started to pick up and we had a bit of wet snow. Apparently we have more snow on the way.
> 
> Friends of ours came by today and I was pampered. My friend Ellen made me home made chicken noodle soup the other day when I spoke to her she said I needed some soup. I was told to sit down, curl up with my blanket and do what I was told. She warmed up the soup, told my dh to call work cuz I wouldn't be going in. Her and her dh also brought me the biggest bottle of Gatorade for electrolytes(?) and a ox of cold pills.
> 
> Sam I am with Heidi on the whole idea of not being fond of the white dog shedding everywhere.
> 
> Got the minion hat done for the order, have cast on for the "final" Hello Kitty hat and have gotten about a third of it knit. I am sure that once Christmas is over I won't even want to hear the words...Hello Kitty. :roll: :roll:


----------



## darowil

Clearly I missed your birthday Gwen- came when I was hardly here. Hope you had a great day- and have a wonderful year ahead of you.

I've been follwoing the end of thisTP but am still making my way through the middle (let alone last weeks).

The state match in the cricket is also going my way- we are currently second and are almost sure to beat the top team which should I think put us top.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> every time I try to download the pattern it says it is downloading it but it never shows up?
> 
> great little dog - I bet he is happier not having hair in his eyes.
> 
> the cowl looks great.
> 
> sam


I haven't had any problems, I've accidentally downloaded it about 3 or 4 times. 
thank you, I enjoyed it. 
Yes, he's much happier, he's liking being able to see.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> you should be able to build a "storage building" on your property - so what if it turns out looking like a hobbit house.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Well, just finished my little dress I was working on, yay! I'll post pictures tomorrow. Now to start on another one.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey.
> 
> Didn't make it here this morning as by the time I persuaded GS that it was a good idea to have a shower even though he had already had one this week and then debating whether he would make a good window cleaner, but them figuring out he would be better as a lawyer as he loves to argue and being a lawyer he could get paid for it and then getting to get some clothes on, well it was nearly lunchtime! Anyway his Dad has collected him and I have finished putting the decorations up and am now going to sit and knit this afternoon while Mr P watches the finals of the snooker.
> 
> Needless to say I have not done catch up but will leave you with Sunday photos while I do so.....


Christmas tree and GS look good- maybe a little cheeky? But of course that may be influenced by your posting.
The sun in your garden is wonderful.


----------



## dollyclaire

Lurker 2 said:


> The dentist wants me to keep them in for 24 hours so he can see where they are rubbing- I have been happy so far- not getting the bad gagging I did with the old set. I am to ring and let him know if they get too sore. It will be good to be able to eat hotter things, and I am looking forward to having potato crisps again- they are very hard on your gums!


The only problem with having an upper denture is that you do not taste food as quickly because your palate is covered by the plate and you only have the taste buds in your tongue to rely on. I remember a friend's mother who was in her nineties use to always want to season food on her plate quite liberally. Her daughter was always saying to her that she had too much on her food but she could not taste it as well as the daughter who had all her own teeth.
I am sure you will enjoy eating so many things that were not possible before.
Enjoy!


----------



## dollyclaire

Bonnie7591 said:


> Di you see this?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2519074/Bristol-knitting-group-Knutty-Knitters-create-festive-scene-raise-money.html


Wow, that is a serious amount of knitting to have done.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, it's 130am here so I'm heading to bed, my eyes feel like they are full of grit. 
Night all, sweet dreams and sleep well.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> how is the new goat liking the weather? --- sam


no goats for me, Parker is a my baby piggy. He doesn't seem to mind the cold very much. I have a heat lamp in his pen, he doesn't like not going outside though. He is spoiled the lids love him, DJ would bring him in the house if I'd let her. we play music to him while we are in the barn. The other day Dj wanted to take the ipad out so Parker could watch Morph with her. It is her new favorite children's show along with Wallace and Gromit.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> every time I try to download the pattern it says it is downloading it but it never shows up?
> 
> great little dog - I bet he is happier not having hair in his eyes.
> 
> the cowl looks great.
> 
> sam


I have that happen with some patterns, very frustrating.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Well, just finished my little dress I was working on, yay! I'll post pictures tomorrow. Now to start on another one.


Looking forward to seeing pictures. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Well, it's 130am here so I'm heading to bed, my eyes feel like they are full of grit.
> Night all, sweet dreams and sleep well.


Good night sleep well, pleasant dreams. 
Hugs


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from windy Great Bend. 

The house is quiet figured I'd get up seems I can't sleep any ways. Jamie comes home today, her father is bringing her seems I don't have my truck. 

Morning coffee is a bit early today. Thought the nail art was a bit different. 

Sending gentle healing hugs and harmonious thoughts to all. 

With that I am going to try to get some sleep before the day begins in earnest.


----------



## busyworkerbee

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from windy Great Bend.
> 
> The house is quiet figured I'd get up seems I can't sleep any ways. Jamie comes home today, her father is bringing her seems I don't have my truck.
> 
> Morning coffee is a bit early today. Thought the nail art was a bit different.
> 
> Sending gentle healing hugs and harmonious thoughts to all.
> 
> With that I am going to try to get some sleep before the day begins in earnest.


What lovely coffee, tea and nail art.


----------



## sugarsugar

Oh my goodness! I am behind 50 pages. :shock: maybe i better read backwards and forwards., so i can catch up a bit.


----------



## sugarsugar

Patches39 said:


> Just got home, started to snow at 10:00am, and still snowing, driving is not good, but home now so it's pretty nice. :-D
> Look this is what it looks like here out back


It looks very pretty. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> I would say a mid-grey- it will go well with so many things!- I can imagine it with red, blue, green, what ever takes one's fancy.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: How are you Julie? I keep missing you on here.. I am on at the wrong time of day lately.


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, no frost this morning but still chilly.
> 
> Busy day today, I've got to finish off some mini mes that are CHristmas presents, also finish the penguin teacosy for SIL, the WI KnitWIts are here this morning as we have to price everything up for the sale on Wednesday.
> Do a load of shopping as GS ate everything while he was here and get my hair cut.
> Sending healing and peaceful vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> But before I get started Monday photos...


They are both lovely photos :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> What a good boy he is! I have found with Ringo, usually only the one caution is needed to stop him chewing/playing with things that are precious/dangerous. He does have his own ball of wool- somewhere- I have not done much housework lately (been knitting) and I have lost track of where it has ended up- he loves tossing that around. We have had quite a bit of rain, too. When you get to read this, please know that I continue to pray for resolution for you with DD and the GK (to be).


 :thumbup: Thanks. ((Hugs))


----------



## Cashmeregma

Just not sleeping. Up since 3am. Got a message from my sister that my nephew's wife (the nephew that had the brain aneurysm) just got the news (imagine she had a sonogram) yesterday that the baby they are expecting (4 months pregnant) has a tumor on its neck and has died. I am so saddened for them. His precious wife has been through so much this last month. Just 3 wks. since Christopher had his aneurysm and now this. She will go to the hospital possibly tomorrow, well guess that is today now, for a procedure. My heart just breaks for them. Too much pain all at once for such a young couple. I wasn't going to say anything but just couldn't hold it in. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Purple, your photos are so professional. Really capturing the beauty around you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Caren, that is quite some nail art with coffee as the theme. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: How creative are you in finding us special coffees every morning.

I'm pretty behind on KTP but Hugs all around and I'll go get my cuppa' to have with all of you.


----------



## sugarsugar

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks Bonnie-- We are going up to -5C today and it is bright and sunny- I agree with you about the ice and if we could get rid of the winds it would help too. I am glad that we get the sun- even if it is cold. We complain a lot but actually we do get used to it. I just looked out the window and spoke too soon. It is snowing -- although not nearly as cold. looks like winter - no sun! (I should have kept quiet about the sunny days here. )
> 
> I thank you for the kind words about my work. I miss doing the stained glass-- when you start you will need a place where there is a floor you can sweep, and a garage is a good place -- It is a wonderful craft -
> 
> If you ever start, let me know - pm me and I will give you the instructions and some of my patterns for the stepping stones. I miss it.


Golly, that snow is looking deep.


----------



## sugarsugar

Angora1 said:


> Just not sleeping. Up since 3am. Got a message from my sister that my nephew's wife (the nephew that had the brain aneurysm) just got the news (imagine she had a sonogram) yesterday that the baby they are expecting (4 months pregnant) has a tumor on its neck and has died. I am so saddened for them. His precious wife has been through so much this last month. Just 3 wks. since Christopher had his aneurysm and now this. She will go to the hospital possibly tomorrow, well guess that is today now, for a procedure. My heart just breaks for them. Too much pain all at once for such a young couple. I wasn't going to say anything but just couldn't hold it in. Thanks for listening.


Oh no, that is so sad. The poor thing has been through so much. You take care. (((HUGS))))


----------



## sugarsugar

nittergma said:


> Caren, I love the inside of your Hobbit house!!


Me too :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

sugarsugar said:


> Oh no, that is so sad. The poor thing has been through so much. You take care. (((HUGS))))


Thank you dear. I am hoping that they have the fortitude and outlook on life that will carry them through.


----------



## sugarsugar

gottastch said:


> Hello all -
> 
> I'm a little late getting online today. It is bitterly cold here today...wind chill warnings in Minnesota today with a feels like temperature of -30 to -45 degrees F BELOW 0! Lucky for me, those warnings are slightly to my west...still so awfully cold. I'm happy to stay in my little "nest" today and stitch
> 
> I finally got the blanket done that I've had in my head for a while. It is based on "Grandma's Favorite Dishcloth."
> Start: Slip knot on my needle
> Row 1: Knit into the front and back of the st (2 sts).
> Row 2: Slip the first st (purlwise) and knit into the front and back (kfb) of the second st (3 sts).
> Row 3: Sl first st (pwise), kfb of second st, knit the rest.
> 
> Proceed until half your yarn is gone and then reverse the process by slipping the first st (pwise), knit the next 2 sts together and knit the rest of the sts. When you are back down to 1 st, you are done
> 
> I knit my lace edging right onto the blanket and did a mitered corner. I pretty happy with how it turned out...maybe could have made the edging a little wider but for a first attempt, it is not bad
> 
> I'm working on the crocheted shark slipper sock pattern, as well. I want to make it more of just a slipper and not so much of a sock for the new great nephew in the family. I have the shark "head" the way I want it but forgot about not stitching the same amount of rows for the bottom part of the jaw. My little sharky looks like he has a BIG underbite right now - LOL...will have to redo that but so far so good!


It is fantastic. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Cathy had posted a bootee she had Kitchener stitched the join on page 38- I had missed it- but now I have found it it looks lovely!


 :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

martina said:


> Gagesmom
> You are too late for the wine . Purple Fi has drunk it all and gone to bed!


I heard that!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey Surrey. Up late this morning (no, it wasn't because I had had too much wine last night) Going to make some Chrstmas puddings today. The fruit has been soaking in orange juice and Calvados for two days. Bet it would tast good just tipped over ice cream.
Anyway going to give Mr P a haircut this morning so he looks respectable for his birthday tomorrow (according to LM he will be 42 as he is very old!!)
Still working on the mini mes. Might be able to show you some pics later in the week.
Sending healing vibes and hugs all round and sty warm in USA and Canada and cool in NZ and OZ.
Tuesday photos.......


----------



## sugarsugar

I am up to page 82 and my eyes cant do any more. Bedtime for me. Bye for now.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Angora1 said:


> Just not sleeping. Up since 3am. Got a message from my sister that my nephew's wife (the nephew that had the brain aneurysm) just got the news (imagine she had a sonogram) yesterday that the baby they are expecting (4 months pregnant) has a tumor on its neck and has died. I am so saddened for them. His precious wife has been through so much this last month. Just 3 wks. since Christopher had his aneurysm and now this. She will go to the hospital possibly tomorrow, well guess that is today now, for a procedure. My heart just breaks for them. Too much pain all at once for such a young couple. I wasn't going to say anything but just couldn't hold it in. Thanks for listening.


Having experienced the early loss of my nephew, a still born angel, I can feel for you and your family. This willmbe even more painful on top of the other medical emergancies suffered by your family. You have our support.


----------



## NanaCaren

busyworkerbee said:


> What lovely coffee, tea and nail art.


Thank you :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

martina wrote:
Gagesmom
You are too late for the wine . Purple Fi has drunk it all and gone to bed!



PurpleFi said:


> I heard that!!!!!


Too funny. :XD: :XD: :XD: 
Love the colors of the viola and it still looks lovely over there. All the leaves are gone on my trees, except the pine trees. Looks beautiful!
Hope DH has a lovely 42nd BD (according to LM) tomorrow. :wink:


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from windy Great Bend.
> 
> Morning Caren, and thanks for the coffees, love the nail art. Off to make some Christmas puds. xxxx


----------



## Cashmeregma

busyworkerbee said:


> Having experienced the early loss of my nephew, a still born angel, I can feel for you and your family. This willmbe even more painful on top of the other medical emergancies suffered by your family. You have our support.


Thank you. So sorry about your loss and I love the addition of angel to the still born. A beautiful way of remembering.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I hope I am soon back to just posting good news for everyone.


----------



## Gweniepooh

You know June I though possibly it was dead but he said the tooth was actually fine; just a "mechanical break" meaning from years of use it just snapped. Weird. And the root wasn't exposed thank God so no pain. I do love my dentist and his staff. The have seen me in similar situations before very quickly. In fact, my DH just this month finally switched to him from his former dentist and LOVES it there. Very caring and family oriented. In fact, my dentist's dad was the one who discovered my throat cancer. One of his sons joined him in practice and dad retired this past year...(in his 70's). I taught the son in Sunday school when he was young too.


jknappva said:


> Sounds like the day turned out to be not so bad after all. But bummer to break a tooth!! Glad they could get you in so quickly....Was the tooth dead? To break the whole thing off must have exposed the root. But you didn't mention it being painful. Dental insurance is a wonderful thing. Having even 1/2 of a dental bill paid is a luxury a lot of people don't have.
> Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Just not sleeping. Up since 3am. Got a message from my sister that my nephew's wife (the nephew that had the brain aneurysm) just got the news (imagine she had a sonogram) yesterday that the baby they are expecting (4 months pregnant) has a tumor on its neck and has died. I am so saddened for them. His precious wife has been through so much this last month. Just 3 wks. since Christopher had his aneurysm and now this. She will go to the hospital possibly tomorrow, well guess that is today now, for a procedure. My heart just breaks for them. Too much pain all at once for such a young couple. I wasn't going to say anything but just couldn't hold it in. Thanks for listening.


OH I feel so sad for them, giant HUGS for both of them as well as the rest of the family. That is a lot to deal with at once and this time of year too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> OH I feel so sad for them, giant HUGS for both of them as well as the rest of the family. That is a lot to deal with at once and this time of year too.


Thanks Caren. I am hoping that because of the other children they will find courage they didn't know they had to make it special for them and keep them from going under. It is going to be hard for them that's for sure.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Caren, that is quite some nail art with coffee as the theme. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: How creative are you in finding us special coffees every morning.
> 
> I'm pretty behind on KTP but Hugs all around and I'll go get my cuppa' to have with all of you.


Thanks Not sure why it was in with the coffee cups. I am going to see if Chrissy can do that on my nails. The secret to the coffee is the best ones are shared with me by a friend. 
Glad to share a cuppa' with you,


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> You know June I though possibly it was dead but he said the tooth was actually fine; just a "mechanical break" meaning from years of use it just snapped. Weird. And the root wasn't exposed thank God so no pain. I do love my dentist and his staff. The have seen me in similar situations before very quickly. In fact, my DH just this month finally switched to him from his former dentist and LOVES it there. Very caring and family oriented. In fact, my dentist's dad was the one who discovered my throat cancer. One of his sons joined him in practice and dad retired this past year...(in his 70's). I taught the son in Sunday school when he was young too.


Gwen, so glad you had no pain and hope it continues this way. I like your dentist too, expecially considering his dad discovered your throat cancer. Thanks to him we still have you hear with us. HUGS to our Gwenie.


----------



## Gweniepooh

LOL...you made me laugh Joy!!! Thank you! No...bubble wrap for the mouth I don't think will help except it would keep me from saying the curse words that I sure was thinking!!! LOL Just a small bump in the road compared to what others are dealing with too. Got to look for the positive.



jheiens said:


> Oh, Lord, Gwen! some days your life sounds like a line of San diego freeway rear-enders, looking for a place to happen. Bless your heart, my friend, I'm sure there is something we should all be doing for you but don't think bubble wrap in your mouth is going to work. LOLOL
> 
> Take care, Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

One of DH's long time friends was/is in town working an stayed the night here last night. I got up at 5 with DH and made them breakfast aftr not going to bed until 1. Have been trying to catch up on the KTP and up to page 88 but am so sleepy. Going to head back to bead and will catch up latr. TTFN


----------



## martina

Angora1 said:


> Just not sleeping. Up since 3am. Got a message from my sister that my nephew's wife (the nephew that had the brain aneurysm) just got the news (imagine she had a sonogram) yesterday that the baby they are expecting (4 months pregnant) has a tumor on its neck and has died. I am so saddened for them. His precious wife has been through so much this last month. Just 3 wks. since Christopher had his aneurysm and now this. She will go to the hospital possibly tomorrow, well guess that is today now, for a procedure. My heart just breaks for them. Too much pain all at once for such a young couple. I wasn't going to say anything but just couldn't hold it in. Thanks for listening.


The whole family are in my prayers. What a blow on top of what they have already had to go through, well the whole family have had to go through. A special little angel in heaven.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> It is part of the deal- getting them to fit properly! Mind you I bit something I could not handle so ended up removing them- was just a bit too ambitious!


There's always an adjustment period, isn't there? But I'm so glad you have them re-fitted.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

ptofValerie said:


> My young friend Robert phoned to ask if I'd like to go to the beekeepers' Christmas table quiz. 'Oh yes', I replied, not having been out all week. Esther, our quiz leader asked each team to select a name, at which friend Phelim looked at my arm and said we'd call ourselves 'Totally Plastered'!! - (a term used here of a person who is very drunk). We all giggled and came in fifth! I won a box of chocolate biscuits in a spot prize. Now off to bed.


Sounds like fun...and the phrase means the same here!!
Enjoy your prize....
JuneK


----------



## martina

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey. Up late this morning (no, it wasn't because I had had too much wine last night) Going to make some Chrstmas puddings today. The fruit has been soaking in orange juice and Calvados for two days. Bet it would tast good just tipped over ice cream.
> Anyway going to give Mr P a haircut this morning so he looks respectable for his birthday tomorrow (according to LM he will be 42 as he is very old!!)
> Still working on the mini mes. Might be able to show you some pics later in the week.
> Sending healing vibes and hugs all round and sty warm in USA and Canada and cool in NZ and OZ.
> Tuesday photos.......


The Christmas puddings with fruit soaked in Calvados sound delicious. I hope you tested that fruit before you used it!


----------



## Cashmeregma

I wanted to post something happy since it seems I am coming to the party with sad news lately, so I am going to post a few photos from the Christmas Markets in Germany and Austria.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks Not sure why it was in with the coffee cups. I am going to see if Chrissy can do that on my nails. The secret to the coffee is the best ones are shared with me by a friend.
> Glad to share a cuppa' with you,


That warms my heart and puts tears in my eyes. The cup that goes on sharing all around the world.


----------



## Cashmeregma

martina said:


> The whole family are in my prayers. What a blow on top of what they have already had to go through, well the whole family have had to go through. A special little angel in heaven.


Thank you Martina. I just couldn't believe it when my sister texted saying she needed prayers again. Thought something had happened to Christopher and then I read on to find out it was his wife and the pregnancy. Yes, a special little angel in heaven.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Speaking of having coffee together. Helga would always take me to these special coffee shops where Freud and other famous people would go for coffee. The coffee is always served with a small glass of water and a piece of chocolate in the Viennese coffee houses. Here is the ceiling in the coffee house that I thought looked like a palace.


----------



## Lurker 2

dollyclaire said:


> The only problem with having an upper denture is that you do not taste food as quickly because your palate is covered by the plate and you only have the taste buds in your tongue to rely on. I remember a friend's mother who was in her nineties use to always want to season food on her plate quite liberally. Her daughter was always saying to her that she had too much on her food but she could not taste it as well as the daughter who had all her own teeth.
> I am sure you will enjoy eating so many things that were not possible before.
> Enjoy!


The big thing is not looking so odd, hopefully, when out in public- I don't like the sunken jaw look, and it is definitely not good when one is eating. I have had them in now for about 9 hours, and there are very few pressure points, thank goodness. Just a few control issues with the bottom plate- it wants to be a bit mobile when I am eating, but it seems to work when one 'goes slow'. As things are I don't think I am going to have to see the dentist today, which is good.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: How are you Julie? I keep missing you on here.. I am on at the wrong time of day lately.


Breaking in my new teeth! The problem with missing you is that I go to bed so early- around 6 pm., your time. I got up because my mouth was so dry- I thought a 'coffee' would be in order, but shortly will go and lie down again. It seems Ringo is either on his 'doggy mattress' or my bed- can't see him which is quite unusual. How is Oscar? I loved the baby bootee that you knitted- I missed it first time round.

Also missed * Kaye's* cowl first time, and the photo of Wicket with his hair cut- Good job, well done!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Just not sleeping. Up since 3am. Got a message from my sister that my nephew's wife (the nephew that had the brain aneurysm) just got the news (imagine she had a sonogram) yesterday that the baby they are expecting (4 months pregnant) has a tumor on its neck and has died. I am so saddened for them. His precious wife has been through so much this last month. Just 3 wks. since Christopher had his aneurysm and now this. She will go to the hospital possibly tomorrow, well guess that is today now, for a procedure. My heart just breaks for them. Too much pain all at once for such a young couple. I wasn't going to say anything but just couldn't hold it in. Thanks for listening.


Life can be very unfair- so sorry to hear of this further trial for Christopher and his family.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> One of DH's long time friends was/is in town working an stayed the night here last night. I got up at 5 with DH and made them breakfast aftr not going to bed until 1. Have been trying to catch up on the KTP and up to page 88 but am so sleepy. Going to head back to bead and will catch up latr. TTFN


Now that is a very loving wife to do that. Hope it was appreciated. Some well deserved rest is definitely in order. I should be heading back soon too since I got up around 3am and have not had enough sleep either.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> There's always an adjustment period, isn't there? But I'm so glad you have them re-fitted.
> JuneK


The dentist recommended I keep them in for an extended time- so I can work out quickly if they are rubbing- so far- really going well, apart from the dry mouth! When do you get your new hearing aid?


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> I wanted to post something happy since it seems I am coming to the party with sad news lately, so I am going to post a few photos from the Christmas Markets in Germany and Austria.


Angora, don't feel you cannot share with us! You have been through a very rough patch, with one thing and another- friends are those who see you through good times and bad.


----------



## martina

Julie. Glad to hear that your teeth aren't causing you much trouble. Hope it continues that way.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Life can be very unfair- so sorry to hear of this further trial for Christopher and his family.


Thank you so much Julie. Chris's first wife bankrupted him. He had a landscaping business and she paid the bills, which she didn't do. She took that money and put it in a private account and he lost the business and her and all of his money. He is better off without her for sure. Left him penniless and in debt with ruined credit. He should have had her prosecuted. He drove hazardous materials across the country for several years to make enough money to pay back his debts and finally found someone who really loves him and now all this happens. Thank goodness he worked for a trucking company that had insurance for its workers and he will at least get disability as he won't be able to do any work for at least a year.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Julie. Glad to hear that your teeth aren't causing you much trouble. Hope it continues that way.


so do I! It is a matter of being cautious, I think- and not overloading my fork!
You are going to London again, soon, aren't you?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora, don't feel you cannot share with us! You have been through a very rough patch, with one thing and another- friends are those who see you through good times and bad.


How this touches my heart. I feel your words deeply. Thank you so much.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie, so glad to hear these teeth are better than the last pair re: making you gag. Hope all works out well with the fit once they are adjusted. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> so do I! It is a matter of being cautious, I think- and not overloading my fork!
> You are going to London again, soon, aren't you?


Yes, I am off on the 23rd Dec. till 2nd Jan. really looking forward to it.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> How this touches my heart. I feel your words deeply. Thank you so much.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Julie, so glad to hear these teeth are better than the last pair re: making you gag. Hope all works out well with the fit once they are adjusted. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks! I am about to head back to bed- Ringo thinks that is the right thing to do, too.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Yes, I am off on the 23rd Dec. till 2nd Jan. really looking forward to it.


There is so much to do, and see! I would love to have time in London. As a 9 year old I spent a whole morning in the Anglo-Saxon room at the British Museum. Don't think my Dad would have been so entranced- but I know he hovered with me, while my Mum and brothers went to Whipsnade Zoo- I would have liked to have done both.

Now I would be tossing up between the Tate, and the V & A for starters.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Thanks Caren. I am hoping that because of the other children they will find courage they didn't know they had to make it special for them and keep them from going under. It is going to be hard for them that's for sure.


Losing a baby is one of the hardest things to deal with. Perhaps they could make an ornament for the tree in honour of the baby and another one to represent how lucky they are that Dad is still with them. The hardest thing is going to be for mum and dad not to blame themselves. It was in no way something they could have changed by doing anything differently. When I miscarried at 5 months, I put all my time and effort into the children that were alive. the three oldest were a life saver for me, even though they were very young at the time this happened. Above all else they need to remember to talk to each other.


----------



## jknappva

Patches39 said:


> Time to say good night, and pray all are safe tomorrow, no matter where you are. pray blessing for all, with healing on the side. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Good Morning!! I thought about you when I saw the nasty weather forecast for Philly! Hope you can stay inside and warm today.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> There is so much to do, and see! I would love to have time in London. As a 9 year old I spent a whole morning in the Anglo-Saxon room at the British Museum. Don't think my Dad would have been so entranced- but I know he hovered with me, while my Mum and brothers went to Whipsnade Zoo- I would have liked to have done both.
> 
> Now I would be tossing up between the Tate, and the V & A for starters.


I love both Tate's and the V and A , the Royal Academy also. Could live in any of them.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from windy Great Bend.
> 
> The house is quiet figured I'd get up seems I can't sleep any ways. Jamie comes home today, her father is bringing her seems I don't have my truck.
> 
> Morning coffee is a bit early today. Thought the nail art was a bit different.
> 
> Sending gentle healing hugs and harmonious thoughts to all.
> 
> With that I am going to try to get some sleep before the day begins in earnest.


Nail art is interesting...but even more so, is that delicious looking coffee! I've been up since 3:30...Got tired of laying around since i did nothing but doze off and on all night. Now I have a headache from lack of sleep....ready for a nap....I love retirement.....
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Just not sleeping. Up since 3am. Got a message from my sister that my nephew's wife (the nephew that had the brain aneurysm) just got the news (imagine she had a sonogram) yesterday that the baby they are expecting (4 months pregnant) has a tumor on its neck and has died. I am so saddened for them. His precious wife has been through so much this last month. Just 3 wks. since Christopher had his aneurysm and now this. She will go to the hospital possibly tomorrow, well guess that is today now, for a procedure. My heart just breaks for them. Too much pain all at once for such a young couple. I wasn't going to say anything but just couldn't hold it in. Thanks for listening.


Oh, my dear...I am so sorry. Even more reason to pray for Christopher and the whole family.
My condolences...
Hugs, Sister of my heart,
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Losing a baby is one of the hardest things to deal with. Perhaps they could make an ornament for the tree in honour of the baby and another one to represent how lucky they are that Dad is still with them. The hardest thing is going to be for mum and dad not to blame themselves. It was in no way something they could have changed by doing anything differently. When I miscarried at 5 months, I put all my time and effort into the children that were alive. the three oldest were a life saver for me, even though they were very young at the time this happened. Above all else they need to remember to talk to each other.


Sorry about your loss too Caren. Good to know how you handled it as this tells me they will probably do the same. I like the idea of the tree ornaments.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey. Up late this morning (no, it wasn't because I had had too much wine last night) Going to make some Chrstmas puddings today. The fruit has been soaking in orange juice and Calvados for two days. Bet it would tast good just tipped over ice cream.
> Anyway going to give Mr P a haircut this morning so he looks respectable for his birthday tomorrow (according to LM he will be 42 as he is very old!!)
> Still working on the mini mes. Might be able to show you some pics later in the week.
> Sending healing vibes and hugs all round and sty warm in USA and Canada and cool in NZ and OZ.
> Tuesday photos.......


Your lovely violas always make me smile...it's still cold, dreary and drizzly here...this is the 4th day....but at least, it's NOT snow or ice YET! 
is it spring yet!? 
Happy Birthday a day early for Mr. P....I'm a Dec. baby,too!!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Oh, my dear...I am so sorry. Even more reason to pray for Christopher and the whole family.
> My condolences...
> Hugs, Sister of my heart,
> Junek


Thank you so much June. Hugs back to you too.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> You know June I though possibly it was dead but he said the tooth was actually fine; just a "mechanical break" meaning from years of use it just snapped. Weird. And the root wasn't exposed thank God so no pain. I do love my dentist and his staff. The have seen me in similar situations before very quickly. In fact, my DH just this month finally switched to him from his former dentist and LOVES it there. Very caring and family oriented. In fact, my dentist's dad was the one who discovered my throat cancer. One of his sons joined him in practice and dad retired this past year...(in his 70's). I taught the son in Sunday school when he was young too.


So glad there was no pain with the broken tooth. Many, many years ago, I worked as a dental assistant. One afternoon one of the high school football players was brought in with a broken tooth! He was in extreme pain until the dentist could take care of it.
I loved my former dentist,too. Unfortunately, his son, who had started working with him, was killed in a motorcycle accident about 10 yrs ago. And the father has now retired. I put up with my 'new' dentist but it's just not the same!
So glad you have someone so good taking care of you.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Thanks Caren. I am hoping that because of the other children they will find courage they didn't know they had to make it special for them and keep them from going under. It is going to be hard for them that's for sure.


Parents seem to find an inner strength when this happens and they have other children....it's never, never easy!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> I wanted to post something happy since it seems I am coming to the party with sad news lately, so I am going to post a few photos from the Christmas Markets in Germany and Austria.


Thank you for the lovely pictures...She has every right to be proud of her city!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> The big thing is not looking so odd, hopefully, when out in public- I don't like the sunken jaw look, and it is definitely not good when one is eating. I have had them in now for about 9 hours, and there are very few pressure points, thank goodness. Just a few control issues with the bottom plate- it wants to be a bit mobile when I am eating, but it seems to work when one 'goes slow'. As things are I don't think I am going to have to see the dentist today, which is good.


Glad there doesn't seem to be any sore spots. Sounds like the lower plate should be a little tighter so it won't slip.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

OOPS! A Gwenie!
JK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> The dentist recommended I keep them in for an extended time- so I can work out quickly if they are rubbing- so far- really going well, apart from the dry mouth! When do you get your new hearing aid?


I was supposed to get the aids today, Julie..but the weather is so bad...a prediction of possible snow this afternoon. So the visit is postponed until next Mon. Over an hour's drive in the snow on the freeway didn't appeal to my daughter or me! I've waited this long...a few more days doesn't matter that much.
Junek


----------



## purl2diva

Angora,
,
I'm so sorry to hear of this latest sadness in your family. Hopefully, prayers and support of family and friends will be a source of comfort to all of them.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from windy Great Bend.
> 
> The house is quiet figured I'd get up seems I can't sleep any ways. Jamie comes home today, her father is bringing her seems I don't have my truck.
> 
> Morning coffee is a bit early today. Thought the nail art was a bit different.
> 
> Sending gentle healing hugs and harmonious thoughts to all.
> 
> With that I am going to try to get some sleep before the day begins in earnest.


Coffee is right on time, snow is really coming down nice to be able to set and look at it with my coffee it's beautiful.


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> Just not sleeping. Up since 3am. Got a message from my sister that my nephew's wife (the nephew that had the brain aneurysm) just got the news (imagine she had a sonogram) yesterday that the baby they are expecting (4 months pregnant) has a tumor on its neck and has died. I am so saddened for them. His precious wife has been through so much this last month. Just 3 wks. since Christopher had his aneurysm and now this. She will go to the hospital possibly tomorrow, well guess that is today now, for a procedure. My heart just breaks for them. Too much pain all at once for such a young couple. I wasn't going to say anything but just couldn't hold it in. Thanks for listening.


My My, praying for them and you, Something like that effects the hold family no words for this just prayer and love.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from windy Great Bend.
> 
> Morning Caren, and thanks for the coffees, love the nail art. Off to make some Christmas puds. xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon Purple, was off making some breakfast. Thank you it is a pleasure to share.
> Yummy let me know when they are ready and I'll be right there. :-D
Click to expand...


----------



## Designer1234

gottastch said:


> Mashed potatoes and yorkshire pudding sounds good!!!!!


It is our favorite meal -- I usually make 3 times the amount of yorkshire puddings -- I make the popover type in muffin tins rather than the heavier yorkshire which is one large piece in a cake pan. Pat eats them with butter or leftover gravy cold. (I like to rewarm them). They are crispy and sooo good.

It is my favorite dish -- we are not into spicy foods as neither of us can tolerate a lot of spice now (especially Pat)


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey. Up late this morning (no, it wasn't because I had had too much wine last night) Going to make some Chrstmas puddings today. The fruit has been soaking in orange juice and Calvados for two days. Bet it would tast good just tipped over ice cream.
> Anyway going to give Mr P a haircut this morning so he looks respectable for his birthday tomorrow (according to LM he will be 42 as he is very old!!)
> Still working on the mini mes. Might be able to show you some pics later in the week.
> Sending healing vibes and hugs all round and sty warm in USA and Canada and cool in NZ and OZ.
> Tuesday photos.......


WOW after looking out at the snow, photos are beautiful and warming, LOL LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma

purl2diva said:


> Angora,
> ,
> I'm so sorry to hear of this latest sadness in your family. Hopefully, prayers and support of family and friends will be a source of comfort to all of them.


Thank you. Yes, my sister's words started with, "We need your prayers again."


----------



## Cashmeregma

Patches39 said:


> My My, praying for them and you, Something like that effects the hold family no words for this just prayer and love.


Thanks Patches. Appreciate the prayers so much.


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> I wanted to post something happy since it seems I am coming to the party with sad news lately, so I am going to post a few photos from the Christmas Markets in Germany and Austria.


Quite lovely :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

Angora1 said:


> Sorry about your loss too Caren. Good to know how you handled it as this tells me they will probably do the same. I like the idea of the tree ornaments.


Oh dear - my heart aches for her and for Christopher and for the whole family.

I don't think people who have not had a miscarriage realize the grief is nearly as bad as losing the baby. It is so real to the Mother. They have had so much to deal with this past few weeks. Life seems to work that way ---

In our lives we seem to go in waves-- I try not to remember the late 50's and early 60's - about 5 years - and since then ups and downs but not nearly the dept of downs as then. Give her our best and tell Christopher that things will be okay -- God does look after us and we do get through times like this.

Daralene - take care of yourself too- it is important that you do as you don't want your health to deteriorate. You are so loved by all of us - and I wish I lived closer to you.

You will likely be needed so make sure you take care.


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> Good Morning!! I thought about you when I saw the nasty weather forecast for Philly! Hope you can stay inside and warm today.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Yes, looking out at it, with coffee, looks beautiful. :-D 
Truly a blessing to be able to stay in. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora1 said:


> Just not sleeping. Up since 3am. Got a message from my sister that my nephew's wife (the nephew that had the brain aneurysm) just got the news (imagine she had a sonogram) yesterday that the baby they are expecting (4 months pregnant) has a tumor on its neck and has died. I am so saddened for them. His precious wife has been through so much this last month. Just 3 wks. since Christopher had his aneurysm and now this. She will go to the hospital possibly tomorrow, well guess that is today now, for a procedure. My heart just breaks for them. Too much pain all at once for such a young couple. I wasn't going to say anything but just couldn't hold it in. Thanks for listening.


Those poor people, one thing after another. I hope things start improving for them soon.


----------



## Grannypeg

Oh that is so sad! Prayers coming for everyone.



Angora1 said:


> Just not sleeping. Up since 3am. Got a message from my sister that my nephew's wife (the nephew that had the brain aneurysm) just got the news (imagine she had a sonogram) yesterday that the baby they are expecting (4 months pregnant) has a tumor on its neck and has died. I am so saddened for them. His precious wife has been through so much this last month. Just 3 wks. since Christopher had his aneurysm and now this. She will go to the hospital possibly tomorrow, well guess that is today now, for a procedure. My heart just breaks for them. Too much pain all at once for such a young couple. I wasn't going to say anything but just couldn't hold it in. Thanks for listening.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Big Hugs, Daralene...what a heavy burden this young couple (and certainly your nephew's wife) has been asked to bear. Holding them all in prayers!



Angora1 said:


> Just not sleeping. Up since 3am. Got a message from my sister that my nephew's wife (the nephew that had the brain aneurysm) just got the news (imagine she had a sonogram) yesterday that the baby they are expecting (4 months pregnant) has a tumor on its neck and has died. I am so saddened for them. His precious wife has been through so much this last month. Just 3 wks. since Christopher had his aneurysm and now this. She will go to the hospital possibly tomorrow, well guess that is today now, for a procedure. My heart just breaks for them. Too much pain all at once for such a young couple. I wasn't going to say anything but just couldn't hold it in. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Caren, thanks for the morning, right & early as always.
Purple fi, aren't violas great? The first thing to bloom in the spring & still going in late fall. I had some in my garden & last summer spread them among my flower beds too. The view acoss the street is great. Do the fal leaves last a long time there? Here it seems they turn & are blown away within a few days. Birthday greetings to Mr.P
Angora your photos of Austria are lovely. I agree with Julie, this is always a place you can bring your troubles & get them off your chest. Hopefully the companionship will lighten the load. Much better to talk abot things than " stew in silence" & damage your own health.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> I wanted to post something happy since it seems I am coming to the party with sad news lately, so I am going to post a few photos from the Christmas Markets in Germany and Austria.


Lovely photos. Thank you for sharing your happy memories with us. Don't think that sharing the sad ones are any less important life is lots of ups and downs. Your friend reminds me of Dave so proud of his country and more than happy to show you around.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Designer1234 said:


> It is our favorite meal -- I usually make 3 times the amount of yorkshire puddings -- I make the popover type in muffin tins rather than the heavier yorkshire which is one large piece in a cake pan. Pat eats them with butter or leftover gravy cold. (I like to rewarm them). They are crispy and sooo good.
> 
> It is my favorite dish -- we are not into spicy foods as neither of us can tolerate a lot of spice now (especially Pat)


Thats exactly how I make them, don't know about eating them with cold gravy but they are sure good with hot gravy poured inside.
That is how my MIL always made them. It's not something I grew up with.


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> I was supposed to get the aids today, Julie..but the weather is so bad...a prediction of possible snow this afternoon. So the visit is postponed until next Mon. Over an hour's drive in the snow on the freeway didn't appeal to my daughter or me! I've waited this long...a few more days doesn't matter that much.
> Junek


Probably a great idea, even here when the first snow comes people seem to have forgotten how they are supposed to drive better safe than sorry.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> That warms my heart and puts tears in my eyes. The cup that goes on sharing all around the world.


Most of the cups have traveled a complete circle coming first from across the pond and back encircling the earth in a hugs of happiness. that is how I look at it, the contents of the cup is not as important as the love that is shared with each cup.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from windy Great Bend.
> 
> The house is quiet figured I'd get up seems I can't sleep any ways. Jamie comes home today, her father is bringing her seems I don't have my truck.
> 
> Morning coffee is a bit early today. Thought the nail art was a bit different.
> 
> Sending gentle healing hugs and harmonious thoughts to all.
> 
> With that I am going to try to get some sleep before the day begins in earnest.


Welcome home to Jamie! Hope you got some sleep before the troops arose. 
Love the coffee, that is too cute, but the tea and nails are great too. 
Love and hugs.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Just not sleeping. Up since 3am. Got a message from my sister that my nephew's wife (the nephew that had the brain aneurysm) just got the news (imagine she had a sonogram) yesterday that the baby they are expecting (4 months pregnant) has a tumor on its neck and has died. I am so saddened for them. His precious wife has been through so much this last month. Just 3 wks. since Christopher had his aneurysm and now this. She will go to the hospital possibly tomorrow, well guess that is today now, for a procedure. My heart just breaks for them. Too much pain all at once for such a young couple. I wasn't going to say anything but just couldn't hold it in. Thanks for listening.


That is so sad, and there's not really a lot that can be said to make it any better. Hugs and prayers for them.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Speaking of having coffee together. Helga would always take me to these special coffee shops where Freud and other famous people would go for coffee. The coffee is always served with a small glass of water and a piece of chocolate in the Viennese coffee houses. Here is the ceiling in the coffee house that I thought looked like a palace.


That ceiling is amazing. I would sit there staring it and my coffee would get cold.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Well, time to move. It is a little hard to get motivated these days, 9 am & still dark, will be darK again by 5. I love it in the summer when it is light until almost 11pm but sure hate paying for it now. 
We have to go to a funeral this afternoon. Our neighbors son 54 died. He has been sick for 12 yrs. We had a terrible drought & Ontario shipped rail cars of hay here, they sprayed with insecticide before shipping & he was the one who unloaded the cars. He has been sick ever since. I think it must have wrecked his bone marrow as his mom talked of many transfusions. I have known him since we were kids although have not seen him much in recnt years as he farmed with his inlaws about 60 miles away. Very sad for his family.

On the way home we plan to stop at the Hutterite colony & pick up the roasting chickens I ordered. We have raised our own but it is alot of work to butcher them. The last straw was one year we were a away for a few days,had planned to butcher before we went but didn't get it done when we returned a 2 legged skunk had got almost all of them so now we just buy them. They are lovely big great tasting chickens for about $10 each so why botter with al the work.

Have a great day all


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Welcome home to Jamie! Hope you got some sleep before the troops arose.
> Love the coffee, that is too cute, but the tea and nails are great too.
> Love and hugs.


Thank you and yes I did get some much needed sleep. will have a nap before Jamie gets here, her last class ends at 12;30. Then a couple hours later she should be home. :thumbup: The real fun begins the rest of the troops should be home shortly after or at the same time. 
This was breakfast this morning a different view,seems how my friend and I both like this weather it was offered outdoors. sorry no coffee with this one. The steam didn't show up either


----------



## Gweniepooh

So sad Angora. If this was going to happen though I am so glad it did early in the pregnancy rather than late; still very sad. I continue to pray for Christopher and his wife; will add to my prayers about the passing of this unborn one. Prayers for you also Angora. This is taking a toll on you also.



Angora1 said:


> Just not sleeping. Up since 3am. Got a message from my sister that my nephew's wife (the nephew that had the brain aneurysm) just got the news (imagine she had a sonogram) yesterday that the baby they are expecting (4 months pregnant) has a tumor on its neck and has died. I am so saddened for them. His precious wife has been through so much this last month. Just 3 wks. since Christopher had his aneurysm and now this. She will go to the hospital possibly tomorrow, well guess that is today now, for a procedure. My heart just breaks for them. Too much pain all at once for such a young couple. I wasn't going to say anything but just couldn't hold it in. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> I wanted to post something happy since it seems I am coming to the party with sad news lately, so I am going to post a few photos from the Christmas Markets in Germany and Austria.


Those are just beautiful. :thumbup: You won't find a coffee house like that around here, for sure.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> The big thing is not looking so odd, hopefully, when out in public- I don't like the sunken jaw look, and it is definitely not good when one is eating. I have had them in now for about 9 hours, and there are very few pressure points, thank goodness. Just a few control issues with the bottom plate- it wants to be a bit mobile when I am eating, but it seems to work when one 'goes slow'. As things are I don't think I am going to have to see the dentist today, which is good.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey. Up late this morning (no, it wasn't because I had had too much wine last night) Going to make some Chrstmas puddings today. The fruit has been soaking in orange juice and Calvados for two days. Bet it would tast good just tipped over ice cream.
> Anyway going to give Mr P a haircut this morning so he looks respectable for his birthday tomorrow (according to LM he will be 42 as he is very old!!)
> Still working on the mini mes. Might be able to show you some pics later in the week.
> Sending healing vibes and hugs all round and sty warm in USA and Canada and cool in NZ and OZ.
> Tuesday photos.......


 Beautiful again. 
Happy 42nd to Mr. P for tomorrow!


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> I love both Tate's and the V and A , the Royal Academy also. Could live in any of them.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you and yes I did get some much needed sleep. will have a nap before Jamie gets here, her last class ends at 12;30. Then a couple hours later she should be home. :thumbup: The real fun begins the rest of the troops should be home shortly after or at the same time.
> This was breakfast this morning a different view,seems how my friend and I both like this weather it was offered outdoors. sorry no coffee with this one. The steam didn't show up either


Yummy  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Glad there doesn't seem to be any sore spots. Sounds like the lower plate should be a little tighter so it won't slip.
> JuneK


Either that or a spot of adhesive!


----------



## NanaCaren

martina wrote:
I love both Tate's and the V and A , the Royal Academy also. Could live in any of them.



Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup:


I am with both of you on this I could happily live in any of them, Jamie would be right there too. Unless she went to the library first, we would not see her again.


----------



## Poledra65

Here is the dress, it's a coral color.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I was supposed to get the aids today, Julie..but the weather is so bad...a prediction of possible snow this afternoon. So the visit is postponed until next Mon. Over an hour's drive in the snow on the freeway didn't appeal to my daughter or me! I've waited this long...a few more days doesn't matter that much.
> Junek


Roll on Monday- I hope the weather cooperates!


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> Either that or a spot of adhesive!


That is what I do just a little.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Here is the dress, it's a coral color.


Oh I love it and the colour, I willnot be letting DJ see this. It will be on her ever growing list of nana must knits. :shock: It is in one of here favorite colours, anything pinks and purples.


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> Here is the dress, it's a coral color.


Very nice, lovely color. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good morning AGAIN...up again...slept another 3 hours and feel more alive now...lol. Have to share what we (DH, his friend, and I) last night. I mentioned in an early post that DH/s friend stayed here with us last night. Well the guest room attaches to DD's bedroom so as a joke (she was at work) I texted here that "a homeless man will be staying in the guestroom overnight." Awhile later I got a text and then a call telling me she was going to stay at her friend's house...and really mom a stranger...my room connects with this person. She had thought we were serious! I laughed so hard and so did she when I told her who this homeless person was. We just found it funny as can be since she knows how leary we are of strangers coming up to the house and yet she believed we had let one (stranger) in to spend the night. she may be almost 20 but still guillable.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora, don't feel you cannot share with us! You have been through a very rough patch, with one thing and another- friends are those who see you through good times and bad.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Most of the cups have traveled a complete circle coming first from across the pond and back encircling the earth in a hugs of happiness. that is how I look at it, the contents of the cup is not as important as the love that is shared with each cup.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> That ceiling is amazing. I would sit there staring it and my coffee would get cold.


 :-D I'd have the same problem.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Also meant to say I love the dress Poledra and Wicket's trim/cut. Little guy can see now...LOL

Caren the coffee nails are awesome..

Purple loved the photos...LM is just a beautiful little girl.

One other request...Bulldog (Betty) is having computer problems and can not get into the KP or KPT site. Also lot of illness (step throat) including her now. She is feeling quite down. Please lift her and her issues in prayer.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

For those getting "new teeth" (Julie and Mel)- they sometimes take quite a while to get used to and even need several adjustments before you can eat comfortably with them. Don't get discouraged. A goodly supply of popcicles or ice cubes is worthwhile to calm the soreness and swelling. Much like kids with braces. Ask e how I know all this.

Trisha


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> :-D I'd have the same problem.


I have that problem often when walking around and there is amazing architectural detail to admire. It is a wonder I don't trip more often than I do.


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, time to move. It is a little hard to get motivated these days, 9 am & still dark, will be darK again by 5. I love it in the summer when it is light until almost 11pm but sure hate paying for it now.
> We have to go to a funeral this afternoon. Our neighbors son 54 died. He has been sick for 12 yrs. We had a terrible drought & Ontario shipped rail cars of hay here, they sprayed with insecticide before shipping & he was the one who unloaded the cars. He has been sick ever since. I think it must have wrecked his bone marrow as his mom talked of many transfusions. I have known him since we were kids although have not seen him much in recnt years as he farmed with his inlaws about 60 miles away. Very sad for his family.
> 
> On the way home we plan to stop at the Hutterite colony & pick up the roasting chickens I ordered. We have raised our own but it is alot of work to butcher them. The last straw was one year we were a away for a few days,had planned to butcher before we went but didn't get it done when we returned a 2 legged skunk had got almost all of them so now we just buy them. They are lovely big great tasting chickens for about $10 each so why botter with al the work.
> 
> Have a great day all


Condolences on the loss of your friend. I think that pesticides do a lot of damage that we don't yet even begin to know, but that's a soap box I'll climb down off of for the time being. I can honestly say that if I NEVER have to pluck another fowl in my life, it will be too soon. I'd much rather just pay someone else, you are very right about it being a lot of work. Marla and I did 50 Turkeys on year along with Chickens, and Geese, and we did it in 2 or 3 days. 
:shock: :shock: 
Have safe travels out there.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you and yes I did get some much needed sleep. will have a nap before Jamie gets here, her last class ends at 12;30. Then a couple hours later she should be home. :thumbup: The real fun begins the rest of the troops should be home shortly after or at the same time.
> This was breakfast this morning a different view,seems how my friend and I both like this weather it was offered outdoors. sorry no coffee with this one. The steam didn't show up either


 :lol: :lol: That's a great breakfast!!!!!!!!!!!! Gotta love Guinness! :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Also meant to say I love the dress Poledra and Wicket's trim/cut. Little guy can see now...LOL
> 
> Caren the coffee nails are awesome..
> 
> Purple loved the photos...LM is just a beautiful little girl.
> 
> One other request...Bulldog (Betty) is having computer problems and can not get into the KP or KPT site. Also lot of illness (step throat) including her now. She is feeling quite down. Please lift her and her issues in prayer.


Thanks, glad you got some more sleep this morning.

Healing hugs being sent to Betty


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Either that or a spot of adhesive!


That's what I was thinking.

I really need to activate my voice control on the laptop so I can just tell it what to type so I can knit while I talk. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Here is the dress, it's a coral color.


Possibly working a bit late at night? re: flipping the hem- rather a bore that, when you had thought you were finished!
Time to make some coffee and breakfast.


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:



> That is what I do just a little.


It seems to work!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Oh I love it and the colour, I willnot be letting DJ see this. It will be on her ever growing list of nana must knits. :shock: It is in one of here favorite colours, anything pinks and purples.


   Thank you, I used cotton too, since it's going to Texas, of course with the weather they are having, I might have needed to make it in bulky wool.  I modified to have short sleeves also instead of long, it will be cooler in warm weather. 
I'ts the Mini Caviar Dress on Ravelry.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Oh I love it and the colour, I willnot be letting DJ see this. It will be on her ever growing list of nana must knits. :shock: It is in one of here favorite colours, anything pinks and purples.


She swings from Tom Boy to Girly! DGD is also a pinks and purples girl.


----------



## Poledra65

Patches39 said:


> Very nice, lovely color. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning AGAIN...up again...slept another 3 hours and feel more alive now...lol. Have to share what we (DH, his friend, and I) last night. I mentioned in an early post that DH/s friend stayed here with us last night. Well the guest room attaches to DD's bedroom so as a joke (she was at work) I texted here that "a homeless man will be staying in the guestroom overnight." Awhile later I got a text and then a call telling me she was going to stay at her friend's house...and really mom a stranger...my room connects with this person. She had thought we were serious! I laughed so hard and so did she when I told her who this homeless person was. We just found it funny as can be since she knows how leary we are of strangers coming up to the house and yet she believed we had let one (stranger) in to spend the night. she may be almost 20 but still guillable.


 :shock: :shock: :shock: :XD: :XD: :XD: :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2

Onthewingsofadove said:


> For those getting "new teeth" (Julie and Mel)- they sometimes take quite a while to get used to and even need several adjustments before you can eat comfortably with them. Don't get discouraged. A goodly supply of popcicles or ice cubes is worthwhile to calm the soreness and swelling. Much like kids with braces. Ask e how I know all this.
> 
> Trisha


Had not thought of ice- but obvious now you mention it!


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> :lol: :lol: That's a great breakfast!!!!!!!!!!!! Gotta love Guinness! :thumbup:


Thanks :-D OH yes, the Guinness is a perfect pairing for this one. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Also meant to say I love the dress Poledra and Wicket's trim/cut. Little guy can see now...LOL
> 
> Caren the coffee nails are awesome..
> 
> Purple loved the photos...LM is just a beautiful little girl.
> 
> One other request...Bulldog (Betty) is having computer problems and can not get into the KP or KPT site. Also lot of illness (step throat) including her now. She is feeling quite down. Please lift her and her issues in prayer.


Thank you on the dress, yes, Wicket is so much happier, he's asleep on the couch with the other two right now, and his head is hanging over the edge, too cute. 
Let Bulldog know we are thinking of and praying for, and sending tons of healing thoughts and energies her way, please. Hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> That's what I was thinking.
> 
> I really need to activate my voice control on the laptop so I can just tell it what to type so I can knit while I talk. :roll: :roll:


I would love to have voice control- don't have the option!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I have that problem often when walking around and there is amazing architectural detail to admire. It is a wonder I don't trip more often than I do.


LOL! I walk into things, or step off a curb and land on my face.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Possibly working a bit late at night? re: flipping the hem- rather a bore that, when you had thought you were finished!
> Time to make some coffee and breakfast.


Oh no, the dress hem is fine, it's the picture that I somehow managed to flip, thank goodness.  
I didn't finish until around 12:30 or 1 am then started on the other dress, finally made it to bed around 1:30am. I need more coffee. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks :-D OH yes, the Guinness is a perfect pairing for this one. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I used cotton too, since it's going to Texas, of course with the weather they are having, I might have needed to make it in bulky wool.  I modified to have short sleeves also instead of long, it will be cooler in warm weather.
> I'ts the Mini Caviar Dress on Ravelry.


Thanks, I will have to look it up before DJ gets a chance to see it.
:roll: 
I know it has been so cold. My nephew lives in Texas and said he thought he'd come home for a moment.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no, the dress hem is fine, it's the picture that I somehow managed to flip, thank goodness.
> I didn't finish until around 12:30 or 1 am then started on the other dress, finally made it to bed around 1:30am. I need more coffee. :roll:


whew! that is a relief! photos sometimes have a will of their own- my own photo program is quite clumsy.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I would love to have voice control- don't have the option!


The main reason I don't is that I can only imagine how it will mangle the English language with no ability to decipher word usage.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks, I will have to look it up before DJ gets a chance to see it.
> :roll:
> I know it has been so cold. My nephew lives in Texas and said he thought he'd come home for a moment.


LOL! It's been warmer where I grew up in Glennallen Alaska that it has been here. :shock: Weather's definitely gone wonkey.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> whew! that is a relief! photos sometimes have a will of their own- my own photo program is quite clumsy.


Yes, I took the picture right side up, same as the others, and didn't go in and change anything in the photo library, but it came out upside down. :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> She swings from Tom Boy to Girly! DGD is also a pinks and purples girl.


Does she ever from minute to minute. She will dress all up in the sweetest dress then pull her blue jeans on under neath. When asked why it is so she can do cart wheels and climb trees.


----------



## Poledra65

It's a top down and once I got it all worked out it worked up very quickly. It is the first top down I've done, now I'm working on the Color Flirtations dress, it's top down also, I'm doing it with the stripped skirt, Charcoal gray and hot pink.  This one is for a 3 year old.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Does she ever from minute to minute. She will dress all up in the sweetest dress then pull her blue jeans on under neath. When asked why it is so she can do cart wheels and climb trees.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: That's what we used to do as kids.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I walk into things, or step off a curb and land on my face.


   umm I did that a few times in London the first time. Dave laughed and then would warn me of upcoming curbs. I didn't fall but came close good thing I had some one to catch me. Jamie was there the next time around. She is used to me pointing out the detail on the buildings. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

Just got a notice from Webs, they have new yarns on closeout http://www.yarn.com/webs-wildwood-yarns-knitting-crochet-by-brand/?utm_source=national&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=12-10-13 Just in case anyone wants to look.


----------



## Lurker 2

Very delicate colour in this morning's sunrise.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Very delicate colour in this morning's sunrise.


That is so pretty, love the texture of the sky.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> That is so pretty, love the texture of the sky.


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> It's a top down and once I got it all worked out it worked up very quickly. It is the first top down I've done, now I'm working on the Color Flirtations dress, it's top down also, I'm doing it with the stripped skirt, Charcoal gray and hot pink.  This one is for a 3 year old.


That sounds lovely bet it will be adored for a long time.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sounds like me.....my Mom was forever perplexed whether to get dolls or tractors as my presents---seems which ever one she picked, I wanted the other. It's a perfect way to be raised--multi-faceted to be sure.



NanaCaren said:


> Does she ever from minute to minute. She will dress all up in the sweetest dress then pull her blue jeans on under neath. When asked why it is so she can do cart wheels and climb trees.


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-227903-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

